# Newly Released Styles/Colors



## Minkette

1. Michael Kors Miranda Bucket in Medium/Cobalt
2. Michael Kors Rogers Bag in Elephant
3. Michael Kors Mini Selma Messenger in Turquoise
4. Michael Kors X-Small Miranda in Slate


----------



## MKbaglover

Minkette said:


> 1. Michael Kors Miranda Bucket in Medium/Cobalt
> 2. Michael Kors Rogers Bag in Elephant
> 3. Michael Kors Mini Selma Messenger in Turquoise
> 4. Michael Kors X-Small Miranda in Slate


I love that Miranda, it is a bag that is little out my price range at the moment as I have spent my money on quite few other bags recently :shame:


----------



## HesitantShopper

It's funny i first read elephant and went whaat? then i saw it, yep sounds(and looks) right lol

Like the turquoise. The rogers style of bag is kinda neat, not sure on the elephant color at least for now, though it matches my weather.


----------



## melbo

Siigh totally digging the Miranda's &#9786;


----------



## 2 stars

Raspberry with shw  My prayers have been answered.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Raspberry with shw  My prayers have been answered.



Lol lol! She is gorgeous! I hope you get her!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Lol lol! She is gorgeous! I hope you get her!



I just might. If so she will be my first full price purchase ever.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I just might. If so she will be my first full price purchase ever.



You're not the only one who would pay full price for a favorite color! I would do the same for a pale purple &#128522;


----------



## MDT

Is this the same turquoise from a few years ago but with silver hardware now? If so, I might be all over that! Haha.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Raspberry with shw  My prayers have been answered.




Oooh so pretty!!! I've never seen raspberry in real life but I love all pinks!


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh so pretty!!! I've never seen raspberry in real life but I love all pinks!



OMG you definitely need to. It's by far my favorite MK pink! If he comes out with a miranda in raspberry i'm in trouble.


----------



## HesitantShopper

2 stars said:


> Raspberry with shw  My prayers have been answered.



I had the option of SHW Raspberry jet set crossbody, love how it compliments the color! I ended up with Peanut(GHW) because it suited me better but definitely prefer the Raspberry with the SHW, they had it in GHW too but nah, silver makes it pop!


----------



## paula3boys

I want to know if more styles will be in turquoise! Cobalt is gorgeous but I have sapphire and summer blue already. I need something else in raspberry with silver hardware!


----------



## cdtracing

Wondering if the turquoise is actually turquoise or is it like the Aqua from a couple of yrs ago.  I want a turquoise shade since I already have an Aqua Hamilton with SHW.  The Aqua has more of a green base to it; looks almost like Teal to me.

I love the Cobalt.  I have a Sapphire Selma so a Miranda in Cobalt would be a little different.


----------



## Antonia

I saw so many things on the website I love!!


----------



## 2 stars

HesitantShopper said:


> I had the option of SHW Raspberry jet set crossbody, love how it compliments the color! I ended up with Peanut(GHW) because it suited me better but definitely prefer the Raspberry with the SHW, they had it in GHW too but nah, silver makes it pop!



I agree about the silver. I prefer silver over gold. I do have a raspberry hamilton with ghw that I might sell if more styles come out in raspberry with shw.


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> I want to know if more styles will be in turquoise! Cobalt is gorgeous but I have sapphire and summer blue already. I need something else in raspberry with silver hardware!



How many bags in raspberry do you have? 

I'm hoping for a raspberry sutton with shw or an e/w hamilton. Need to stay away from the selma.


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I want to know if more styles will be in turquoise! Cobalt is gorgeous but I have sapphire and summer blue already. I need something else in raspberry with silver hardware!




I saw electric blue at my store in jet set cross body and sutton and others.. It looked so good in sutton!!


----------



## MDT

cdtracing said:


> Wondering if the turquoise is actually turquoise or is it like the Aqua from a couple of yrs ago.  I want a turquoise shade since I already have an Aqua Hamilton with SHW.  The Aqua has more of a green base to it; looks almost like Teal to me.
> 
> I love the Cobalt.  I have a Sapphire Selma so a Miranda in Cobalt would be a little different.



I also wonder if this is more like aqua. MK has done both turquoise and aqua before but this photo looks more like the old aqua.The old turquoise was more blue. I used to have a turquoise wallet with the gold Hamilton lock.


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> Raspberry with shw  My prayers have been answered.



Omg... Where was this?!


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg... Where was this?!



MK website.


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> MK website.



*sigh* can't order on the website as in the UK...


----------



## Minkette

I thought a thread featuring newly released styles and colors could be fun! 

I am hoping cobalt is released in other styles!


----------



## keishapie1973

I saw this on the Saks site. The color is called lawn. I'm loving this shade of green. Can't wait to see it on other bags..... [emoji7]


----------



## Minkette

1. Carine
2. Cynthia (Rose Water)
3. Marlow
4. Susannah (Rose Water) [Gorgeous!]


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I saw this on the Saks site. The color is called lawn. I'm loving this shade of green. Can't wait to see it on other bags..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2973748



Kinda a funny name but great green!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> 1. Carine
> 2. Cynthia (Rose Water)
> 3. Marlow
> 4. Susannah (Rose Water) [Gorgeous!]



So is it a darker pink that pale pink?? (Rose water)


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> I thought a thread featuring newly released styles and colors could be fun!
> 
> I am hoping cobalt is released in other styles!



It's a great idea!


----------



## Minkette

HesitantShopper said:


> So is it a darker pink that pale pink?? (Rose water)


Not sure. I have never seen either of those in person. Def looks darker in pictures.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Not sure. I have never seen either of those in person. Def looks darker in pictures.



It does look darker, i have seen pale pink irl.. it's definitely quite light(pretty but light lol)


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> You're not the only one who would pay full price for a favorite color! I would do the same for a pale purple &#128522;



+1, still waiting!


----------



## myluvofbags

Omg, I'm in love with too many of these bags!  I can't wait to see them irl!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> I saw this on the Saks site. The color is called lawn. I'm loving this shade of green. Can't wait to see it on other bags..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2973748



That's a great shade of green. Wonder how it compares to the Palm from a few seasons back.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Palm is a lot brighter than lawn. Lawn is a more subdued green. More wearable IMO.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Palm is a lot brighter than lawn. Lawn is a more subdued green. More wearable IMO.



Oh, Wow.  I didn't realize how bright Palm was.  I agree, Baglady.  Lawn is a more wearable color.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Rose water reminds me of pale pink but less intense? Blossom is much cooler! Especially in person

Here's the blossom Cynthia I exchanged





Here's pale pink (don't have this either anymore)


----------



## DiamondsForever

Minkette said:


> 1. Carine
> 2. Cynthia (Rose Water)
> 3. Marlow
> 4. Susannah (Rose Water) [Gorgeous!]



Love Carine!


----------



## cny1941

2 stars said:


> Raspberry with shw  My prayers have been answered.




Yes!! ::hooray::


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Rose water reminds me of pale pink but less intense? Blossom is much cooler! Especially in person
> 
> Here's the blossom Cynthia I exchanged
> View attachment 2974016
> 
> View attachment 2974019
> 
> 
> Here's pale pink (don't have this either anymore)
> View attachment 2974017



I see it now, Blossom has a bluey undertone, i find it amazing how varying all the shades can be. These types of pictures are very helpful, tfs.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> I see it now, Blossom has a bluey undertone, i find it amazing how varying all the shades can be. These types of pictures are very helpful, tfs.



I found that pale pink also photographed differently in varying lights. But it looked more salmon in person..soo hard to describe! The orangey undertones don't come out in pics!


----------



## melissatrv

Saw Tile Blue Studded Selma in the latest Summer 2015 catalog.  It is an "exclusively" MK color.  Here is a photo but I cannot capture it, it is more green/blue than it shows here, but OMG gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melissatrv said:


> Saw Tile Blue Studded Selma in the latest Summer 2015 catalog.  It is an "exclusively" MK color.  Here is a photo but I cannot capture it, it is more green/blue than it shows here, but OMG gorgeous!


I LOVE this!!!!!


----------



## melissatrv

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE this!!!!!




I wish it was as blue as it appears but is more green.  My stupid camera won't pick it up.  But stunning color I cannot wait to see IRL


----------



## myluvofbags

melissatrv said:


> Saw Tile Blue Studded Selma in the latest Summer 2015 catalog.  It is an "exclusively" MK color.  Here is a photo but I cannot capture it, it is more green/blue than it shows here, but OMG gorgeous!



Omg,  yes this is a gorgeous color!  I think I prefer this over the aquamarine.   It looks deeper in color.   Can't wait till it hits the store!


----------



## melissatrv

myluvofbags said:


> Omg,  yes this is a gorgeous color!  I think I prefer this over the aquamarine.   It looks deeper in color.   Can't wait till it hits the store!




I do too from the initial look of it.  Cant wait to see in person as sometimes the color varies from the stock photos


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I found that pale pink also photographed differently in varying lights. But it looked more salmon in person..soo hard to describe! The orangey undertones don't come out in pics!



so true, i have had the pleasure of seeing pale pink irl..


----------



## HesitantShopper

melissatrv said:


> Saw Tile Blue Studded Selma in the latest Summer 2015 catalog.  It is an "exclusively" MK color.  Here is a photo but I cannot capture it, it is more green/blue than it shows here, but OMG gorgeous!



Oh i know! i got a catalog at the MK Boutique the other day this color looks wonderful! i hope they have it on a few styles.


----------



## HesitantShopper

melissatrv said:


> I wish it was as blue as it appears but is more green.  My stupid camera won't pick it up.  But stunning color I cannot wait to see IRL



Yep, a blue with a green undertone. It's just lovely!


----------



## melbo

The other one was Probably just the angle.. Look at this one..


----------



## melbo

I love this color block


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I love this color block



You better get off Instagram,  lol, I was going gaga at all the beautiful bags.  I'm hitting the boutique tomorrow,  want to see if they have anything new.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> You better get off Instagram,  lol, I was going gaga at all the beautiful bags.  I'm hitting the boutique tomorrow,  want to see if they have anything new.



Is there a pale purple??? That's all I care about!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> The other one was Probably just the angle.. Look at this one..


 


melbo said:


> I love this color block


So funny.  I'm seeing all these same pictures on Twitter.  MK is everywhere!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> I love this color block



I adore color blocking!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Is there a pale purple??? That's all I care about!



Is their a rumor about a pale purple? i love purple bags, i own one(not by MK) but it's old.. would love an update version.


----------



## songofthesea

has anyone seen the marly drawstring irl yet? would love to know more about it!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Is there a pale purple??? That's all I care about!



Me too!   I have been looking.   So far only thing I found was this.   Too many colors and I'm sure it's an older discontinued color.  I want one in something like the shoe.  Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Is their a rumor about a pale purple? i love purple bags, i own one(not by MK) but it's old.. would love an update version.



Melbo and I and I'm sure many others are searching for a pale purple/lavender/lilac color.   I'm trying to be patient and wait on MK to come out with something in this color.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I love this color block



That color block is always a classic!  It looks so sophisticated!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Me too!   I have been looking.   So far only thing I found was this.   Too many colors and I'm sure it's an older discontinued color.  I want one in something like the shoe.  Let me know if you find anything.



I have a feeling that if MK comes out with a purse in a pale lavender/lilac shade, it will sell out in a hot minute!  So many are on the hunt for that shade!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I have a feeling that if MK comes out with a purse in a pale lavender/lilac shade, it will sell out in a hot minute!  So many are on the hunt for that shade!



I think so too!   Everyone,  send a tweet to Michael requesting pale purple!   I sent one last week.   &#128522;


----------



## cny1941

Medium sutton & wristlet wallet in watermelon/pink from Neiman Marcus


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2974944
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974945
> 
> 
> Medium sutton & wristlet wallet in watermelon/pink from Neiman Marcus



oh i love colorblocking! this watermelon is looking like a great color!


----------



## MDT

I'm also waiting for a pale purple. MK has done so many dark purples that it's about time for pale purple! We have pale pink and pale blue so bring on the purple, please!


----------



## melbo

Rose gold is baaack! Doesn't the cynthia look like she's in Blush? What a beautiful combo!


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Rose gold is baaack! Doesn't the cynthia look like she's in Blush? What a beautiful combo!



I saw this combo IRL when I was in Germany and it was gorgeous. Wish the Selma had had RGHW. So pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Rose gold is baaack! Doesn't the cynthia look like she's in Blush? What a beautiful combo!



Yes the blush cynthia is the one with rose gold hardware. I saw it in person a few times and it's super pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Rose gold is baaack! Doesn't the cynthia look like she's in Blush? What a beautiful combo!



Just looked this up(and got the email lol) soooo pretty... love it with the blush combo!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Rose gold is baaack! Doesn't the cynthia look like she's in Blush? What a beautiful combo!





DiamondsForever said:


> I saw this combo IRL when I was in Germany and it was gorgeous. Wish the Selma had had RGHW. So pretty!





Pinkalicious said:


> Yes the blush cynthia is the one with rose gold hardware. I saw it in person a few times and it's super pretty!



I love Rose Gold but have never bought a bag with it because I didn't know if the gold would wear off.  Does anyone know how well the rose gold holds up when worn??  That Cinthia look gorgeous with the rose gold hardware!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> I love Rose Gold but have never bought a bag with it because I didn't know if the gold would wear off.  Does anyone know how well the rose gold holds up when worn??  That Cinthia look gorgeous with the rose gold hardware!



THIS was the exact same thing i wondered, would it wear off?


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> THIS was the exact same thing i wondered, would it wear off?



It wears off on accessories, ie. Rings, watches, etc, but I wouldn't see it being any different than silver or gold HW, but that's just my opinion


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> It wears off on accessories, ie. Rings, watches, etc, but I wouldn't see it being any different than silver or gold HW, but that's just my opinion



Good to know! i have never had a thing with "Rose gold" but boy is that a pretty purse!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> It wears off on accessories, ie. Rings, watches, etc, but I wouldn't see it being any different than silver or gold HW, but that's just my opinion



I have some rose gold jewelry but it's solid gold, not plated so it doesn't wear off.  I have seen ghw rub off of some purses with lots of use.  I just wonder about the rhw.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Good to know! i have never had a thing with "Rose gold" but boy is that a pretty purse!



my rose gold MK watch is somewhat fading on the sides/edges, but like Melbo said I think that would be the case with any type of HW! The same thing might have happened if I got a gold watch so I try not to let it bug me cuz I loveeee rose gold!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> my rose gold MK watch is somewhat fading on the sides/edges, but like Melbo said I think that would be the case with any type of HW! The same thing might have happened if I got a gold watch so I try not to let it bug me cuz I loveeee rose gold!



Thanks, it looks stunning with this blush(at least in the pic lol) i suppose it would depend how much you wore it too.


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> *sigh* can't order on the website as in the UK...



I can't find medium blush selma here in the U.S.


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> *sigh* can't order on the website as in the UK...



I have never understood why MK won't ship to the UK.  It just never made sense to me.


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> I have never understood why MK won't ship to the UK.  It just never made sense to me.



I agree completely! so frustrating!


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> I can't find medium blush selma here in the U.S.



Sorry to hear that 2 stars. Could MK customer service get you one from Europe?


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Sorry to hear that 2 stars. Could MK customer service get you one from Europe?



That's a good question. I'm going to have to call and ask.


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> That's a good question. I'm going to have to call and ask.



Let us know how you go! Fingers crossed.


----------



## cdtracing

For the ladies looking for a Michael Kors in a lighter shade of purple, he does have this Croc Miranda tote in Wisteria.  Limited availability in sizes medium & large.

http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-medium-crocodile-tote/_/R-US_31F4GMDT6R?No=56&color=1446#


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> For the ladies looking for a Michael Kors in a lighter shade of purple, he does have this Croc Miranda tote in Wisteria.  Limited availability in sizes medium & large.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-medium-crocodile-tote/_/R-US_31F4GMDT6R?No=56&color=1446#



Still a tad too dark from what I want.   Thank goodness,  lol!  That price is outrageous!   Thanks cdtracing.   I'm looking for something like this sneakers color.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Still a tad too dark from what I want.   Thank goodness,  lol!  That price is outrageous!   Thanks cdtracing.   I'm looking for something like this sneakers color.



I figured you probably wanted something lighter but at least it's a change from the darker grape & violet.  And yes, the price is outrageous.  That's probably why it limited availabilty. lol  If he makes a reasonably priced bag in the shade of those sneakers, it's going to be a guaranteed sell out!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> For the ladies looking for a Michael Kors in a lighter shade of purple, he does have this Croc Miranda tote in Wisteria.  Limited availability in sizes medium & large.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-medium-crocodile-tote/_/R-US_31F4GMDT6R?No=56&color=1446#



I like that shade of purple but the cost... yeah NOT in my lifetime that i will cement myself too.


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> I like that shade of purple but the cost... yeah NOT in my lifetime that i will cement myself too.



LOL  Me neither.  I can do a lot more with that amount of money instead of buying 1 purse.  Fendi has a 3jours bag in Crocodile that has a $35,000 price tag.   I love that bag but not that much!  I can buy a car or Harley for that!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> LOL  Me neither.  I can do a lot more with that amount of money instead of buying 1 purse.  Fendi has a 3jours bag in Crocodile that has a $35,000 price tag.   I love that bag but not that much!  I can buy a car or Harley for that!!



 okay that is just... just well, no words.


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> Let us know how you go! Fingers crossed.



No luck! I'm not able to get it shipped to the U.S. Customer service told me to just keep checking the website.


----------



## DiamondsForever

2 stars said:


> No luck! I'm not able to get it shipped to the U.S. Customer service told me to just keep checking the website.



 that's crazy that they're not shipping Blush Selma to the US. It would be a sell out I'm sure! I wonder if they're producing certain seasonal colours in limited quantities to generate interest in the brand. Then when people come to the stores, they end up buying the core range of colours instead? I work in luxury retail logistics and its common practice.

Fingers crossed something better is coming for you! Maybe Blossom with SHW?


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> that's crazy that they're not shipping Blush Selma to the US. It would be a sell out I'm sure! I wonder if they're producing certain seasonal colours in limited quantities to generate interest in the brand. Then when people come to the stores, they end up buying the core range of colours instead? I work in luxury retail logistics and its common practice.
> 
> Fingers crossed something better is coming for you! Maybe Blossom with SHW?



I asked the SA for more details she said she doesn't know why MK does that. She also said she never knows how to answer that question when people ask why certain items that are available in the US aren't available in Canada. She said it might be due to the difference in weather and seasons. Blossom is pretty but idk if it's for me.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Both blossom with shw and blush is available in Norway.


----------



## HesitantShopper

2 stars said:


> I asked the SA for more details she said she doesn't know why MK does that. She also said she never knows how to answer that question when people ask why certain items that are available in the US aren't available in Canada. *She said it might be due to the difference in weather and seasons.* Blossom is pretty but idk if it's for me.



If that were true we should never see much past brown and black...  I think it's just typical to reduce costs we just don't get the full range of product, like just about every other thing out there. 

This needs the pout smiley.


----------



## 2 stars

HesitantShopper said:


> If that were true we should never see much past brown and black...  I think it's just typical to reduce costs we just don't get the full range of product, like just about every other thing out there.
> 
> This needs the pout smiley.



I'm in the U.S. and we haven't got a few of the items that are available in canada. 
Pout face


----------



## melbo

"The ease of Izzy - reversible and endlessly versatile." &#128516;&#128522;


----------



## HesitantShopper

2 stars said:


> I'm in the U.S. and we haven't got a few of the items that are available in canada.
> Pout face



Really? I am surprised that usually just doesn't happen lol



melbo said:


> "The ease of Izzy - reversible and endlessly versatile." &#128516;&#128522;



Those are so pretty! i have no use for a bag that big, but love the reversible option!


----------



## MDT

melbo said:


> "The ease of Izzy - reversible and endlessly versatile." &#128516;&#128522;



What is the color of the one on the right????  Gorgeous!


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> What is the color of the one on the right????  Gorgeous!




Tile with silver. This picture is from catalog


----------



## iheart_purses

melbo said:


> "The ease of Izzy - reversible and endlessly versatile." &#128516;&#128522;





Yeah, I would LOVE one of these for the beach for the summer....


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> Tile with silver. This picture is from catalog



They need to start getting tile blue out. It's soooooo pretty!


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> They need to start getting tile blue out. It's soooooo pretty!



I know! I am dying to see that color!


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> They need to start getting tile blue out. It's soooooo pretty!



I know I think that it wont come out till June. I have been hounding the Michael Kors Store and finally told me yesterday probally June This month is all about electric Blue. I washoping that wasnt the case but we will see I am dying to see the color


----------



## ClimbingVine

Here's an in person pic of the Tile Blue Riley crossbody that I saw at Nordstrom.  It's definitely more blue in person than it is in promotional pictures online.


----------



## smileydimples

ClimbingVine said:


> Here's an in person pic of the Tile Blue Riley crossbody that I saw at Nordstrom.  It's definitely more blue in person than it is in promotional pictures online.



Does that look more Summer blue or hertiage blue? That is what it looks like here. Thats so disappointing nothing like the pictures at all


----------



## Pinkalicious

ClimbingVine said:


> Here's an in person pic of the Tile Blue Riley crossbody that I saw at Nordstrom.  It's definitely more blue in person than it is in promotional pictures online.



Wow it really does remind me of heritage blue..just a bit brighter


----------



## 2 stars

Has anyone seen this? It looks like medium dark dune which is not on the website.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow it really does remind me of heritage blue..just a bit brighter


yeah i agree


----------



## HesitantShopper

ClimbingVine said:


> Here's an in person pic of the Tile Blue Riley crossbody that I saw at Nordstrom.  It's definitely more blue in person than it is in promotional pictures online.



Is is pretty.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Has anyone seen this? It looks like medium dark dune which is not on the website.


I saw that, too, and immediately clicked through to the website.    Bait & Switch!  They don't have the studded dark dune on the website, but are showing it in the ad.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> I saw that, too, and immediately clicked through to the website.    Bait & Switch!  They don't have the studded dark dune on the website, but are showing it in the ad.



I keep checking the website multiple times a day since receiving that email.

Update: Just got off the phone with customer service the girl said she doesn't think that bag is coming back but you never know. She also said this might have been done for marketing purposed.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow it really does remind me of heritage blue..just a bit brighter




I'd love to see someone compare to heritage and summer blue. I have summer blue and prefer it over heritage myself so never got that color. I was hoping tile blue would be more turquoise


----------



## ClimbingVine

smileydimples said:


> Does that look more Summer blue or hertiage blue? That is what it looks like here. Thats so disappointing nothing like the pictures at all


Of those two I think it looks more like Summer Blue.  It's hard to say though without having them in person to compare.  It is definitely more blue than green and looks a lot different than it does online.   I figured with blue being in the name it would be more blue than green.

I love the color.  It's exactly what I wanted it to be.  I just hope they make it in the style I want.


----------



## keishapie1973

2 stars said:


> Has anyone seen this? It looks like medium dark dune which is not on the website.







ubo22 said:


> I saw that, too, and immediately clicked through to the website.    Bait & Switch!  They don't have the studded dark dune on the website, but are showing it in the ad.




I also immediately started searching the site for it. I hope they are not teasing us.....[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MDT

ClimbingVine said:


> Here's an in person pic of the Tile Blue Riley crossbody that I saw at Nordstrom.  It's definitely more blue in person than it is in promotional pictures online.



Very pretty. But not turquoise like I was expecting based off the MK photos. Why are the blues so far off in person??? I really wish I would have picked up aqua las year because all these new blues are too blue!


----------



## gratefulgirl

melbo said:


> "The ease of Izzy - reversible and endlessly versatile." [emoji1][emoji4]




I love it!


----------



## 2 stars

keishapie1973 said:


> I also immediately started searching the site for it. I hope they are not teasing us.....[emoji5]&#65039;



I hope not!


----------



## iheart_purses

2 stars said:


> Has anyone seen this? It looks like medium dark dune which is not on the website.



They Have them / Had them in Canada (probably sold out now) I SAW it in person at the MK store when I was buying my plain medium DD selma, the sales associate showed these to me as well, but they were hidden in the back. They also had the studded messenger in DD. They were on michaelkors.ca, if you look there. 

I hate now how they have this division between .com and .ca with completely different stuff.!!!

Update: just checked, medium studded satchel is completely gone 
the medium messenger is still available http://www.michaelkors.ca/selma-med...-messenger/_/R-CA_30T3GSMM2L?No=5&color=1999#


----------



## 2 stars

iheart_purses said:


> They Have them / Had them in Canada (probably sold out now) I SAW it in person at the MK store when I was buying my plain medium DD selma, the sales associate showed these to me as well, but they were hidden in the back. They also had the studded messenger in DD. They were on michaelkors.ca, if you look there.
> 
> I hate now how they have this division between .com and .ca with completely different stuff.!!!
> 
> Update: just checked, medium studded satchel is completely gone
> the medium messenger is still available http://www.michaelkors.ca/selma-med...-messenger/_/R-CA_30T3GSMM2L?No=5&color=1999#



I don't understand why certain styles are only available in Canada and not in the US or vice versa. It's pretty annoying that MK sends and email picturing a bag that is not even on the website. Plus their customer service sucks, the SA's don't know anything. Ladies here on the forum know more than the actual people working for MK which is pretty sad. Okay i'm done complaining for today.


----------



## DiamondsForever

http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...AEL+KORS&N=4294912053+306622829&bmUID=kQx7WWJ

New style studded Selma messenger!


----------



## melissatrv

2 stars said:


> Has anyone seen this? It looks like medium dark dune which is not on the website.




Oh I would love this.  I had the dark dune but I felt it needed something....like these studs.  It could still be released...here is hoping!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MDT said:


> Very pretty. But not turquoise like I was expecting based off the MK photos. Why are the blues so far off in person??? I really wish I would have picked up aqua las year because all these new blues are too blue!


Many colors will look different on different computer monitors. Is so hard to get colors right when buying online. I am always looking for turquoise as well and usually do pretty well if I specifically search 'turquoise'. Every time I mess around with blues that look like turquoise , but it is listed as summer blue, yadda, yadda, I am taking a chance at being disappointed, because it never is turquoise looking, like it was on my computer. screen,


----------



## ley2

2 stars said:


> I keep checking the website multiple times a day since receiving that email.
> 
> Update: Just got off the phone with customer service the girl said she doesn't think that bag is coming
> back but you never know. She also said this might have been done for marketing purposed.



Thats disappointing.. I was almost excited to know medium dark dune is back! With studded makes it even more stunning!!


----------



## 2 stars

melissatrv said:


> Oh I would love this.  I had the dark dune but I felt it needed something....like these studs.  It could still be released...here is hoping!



I'm crossing my fingers. I think this is the only bag I would pay retail price for.


----------



## 2 stars

ley2 said:


> Thats disappointing.. I was almost excited to know medium dark dune is back! With studded makes it even more stunning!!



I think the studded version is gorgeous! Idk why he's teasing us. He should just release it already.


----------



## iheart_purses

Keep up the hunt, I just got mine last month, they are out there. I think maybe It will be like pale pink, first it was impossible and then suddenly there were all these pale pinks everywhere. Maybe they are holding them back for a later release like August to use as a late summer/ fall colour.
 Be persistent and ask sales associates if they have any dark dune in the back, that is how I scored both my dark dune Selma's


----------



## Pinkalicious

All the raspberry bags are popping up on Macys.com! I just love that color especially in the small ava and the jet set crossbody


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> All the raspberry bags are popping up on Macys.com! I just love that color especially in the small ava and the jet set crossbody



I  have a raspberry Sutton with gold but I am loving the silver &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;I really wish durning the sale all these were up
Darn auto correct it added words just changed it &#128514;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I know u have a raspberry Sutton with gold but I am loving the silver [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]I really wish durning the sale all these were up




I don't have a raspberry sutton haha I don't have any raspberry bags or a sutton but maybe one day  I think there will be another sale next week, or at least I'm hoping so I can get my price adjustment... But at the same time I don't cuz then I'll be tempted =X I did just sell my RM mini Mac which was neon pink.....I'm gonna be good and not get anything else haha


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I don't have a raspberry sutton haha I don't have any raspberry bags or a sutton but maybe one day  I think there will be another sale next week, or at least I'm hoping so I can get my price adjustment... But at the same time I don't cuz then I'll be tempted =X I did just sell my RM mini Mac which was neon pink.....I'm gonna be good and not get anything else haha


Haha I meant I not you &#128586;&#128586;&#128586; gotta love auto correct on the phone &#128513;&#128513;&#128539;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Haha I meant I not you &#128586;&#128586;&#128586; gotta love auto correct on the phone &#128513;&#128513;&#128539;



ahahah! Ohhh! I wanna see yours can you post a pic? I'm so jealous, raspberry is


----------



## iheart_purses

Izzy Large Reversible tote in Dark Dune and Black!!!  $298


----------



## lenie

iheart_purses said:


> Izzy Large Reversible tote in Dark Dune and Black!!!  $298




Where can you find this color combo? I thought it was sold out on michaelkors.com.


----------



## iheart_purses

lenie said:


> Where can you find this color combo? I thought it was sold out on michaelkors.com.



Michaelkors.ca has it. 
I'm betting you could find this or some other unique combos on other sites like Dillard's, shop bop, lord and Taylor


----------



## lenie

iheart_purses said:


> Michaelkors.ca has it.
> 
> I'm betting you could find this or some other unique combos on other sites like Dillard's, shop bop, lord and Taylor




Thank you! It doesn't seem that the michaelkors.ca ships to the U.S.


----------



## coivcte

Michael Kors Smythe


----------



## cny1941

So cute!


----------



## cny1941

Clementine Selma from Nordstrom


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> All the raspberry bags are popping up on Macys.com! I just love that color especially in the small ava and the jet set crossbody



I just ordered a raspberry medium Selma with silver hardware on Saturday! I can't wait to get it! This is what I have been looking for the past year now. HURRY UP AND SHIP ALREADY 

Raspberry with silver is slowly showing up on multiple store sites now


----------



## TnC

paula3boys said:


> I just ordered a raspberry medium Selma with silver hardware on Saturday! I can't wait to get it! This is what I have been looking for the past year now. HURRY UP AND SHIP ALREADY
> 
> Raspberry with silver is slowly showing up on multiple store sites now



Can't wait to see it! I love the shade raspberry!


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2992554
> 
> 
> So cute!





paula3boys said:


> I just ordered a raspberry medium Selma with silver hardware on Saturday! I can't wait to get it! This is what I have been looking for the past year now. HURRY UP AND SHIP ALREADY
> 
> Raspberry with silver is slowly showing up on multiple store sites now



I'm obsessing over raspberry. I sold my neon pink RM bag but not sure if I need another pink bag, promised myself I'd stop 
But raspberry + SHW are to DIE FOR!

Hamilton traveler messenger, jet set crossbody, sutton, selma and small ava are gorgeous in raspberry with SHW
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm obsessing over raspberry. I sold my neon pink RM bag but not sure if I need another pink bag, promised myself I'd stop
> But raspberry + SHW are to DIE FOR!
> 
> Hamilton traveler messenger, jet set crossbody, sutton, selma and small ava are gorgeous in raspberry with SHW
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Raspberry doesn't resemble neon pink at all. In fact, it's closer to fuschia, which has purple tones. It's gorgeous, and changes colors in different lighting. That explains why it looks so pink in picture. Since it's not a true pink, I would say you definitely need to add this color to your collection! 
Heres a picture of my hammy  


I tweaked the lighting to match the bag sitting in front in me. I'm in doors so that's pretty close. Outdoors it's brighter and pinker. The sunlight makes it appear much warmer. 
Other pics comparing fuschia to raspberry 






P. S. I thought raspberry was a true pink and was very disappointed when I received it because of its purple hint. Eventually the color grew on me and now I love it! I will never let go of my e/w hammy in raspberry.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm obsessing over raspberry. I sold my neon pink RM bag but not sure if I need another pink bag, promised myself I'd stop
> But raspberry + SHW are to DIE FOR!
> 
> Hamilton traveler messenger, jet set crossbody, sutton, selma and small ava are gorgeous in raspberry with SHW


Raspberry is a true, bright pink.  It's fuschia that has purple undertones.


----------



## iheart_purses

I still think raspberry is a little bit more on the fuchsia side of pink, zinnia would be the true bright pink I think ... But it's been a while since I've seen that. Oh pinks are lovely 

That clementine is nice too!!!! Does anyone know what the last orange color was called, maybe 2-3 years ago, soft leather hamiltons were popular in it at the time ???? It reminds me of that


----------



## melbo

iheart_purses said:


> I still think raspberry is a little bit more on the fuchsia side of pink, zinnia would be the true bright pink I think ... But it's been a while since I've seen that. Oh pinks are lovely
> 
> That clementine is nice too!!!! Does anyone know what the last orange color was called, maybe 2-3 years ago, soft leather hamiltons were popular in it at the time ???? It reminds me of that



I agree with you about raspberry. I wasn't around for zinnia but I wish I was! I posted some pics of it in the comparison thread. If a true pink comes out again I will buy. I love pink. 
Was the orange named Tangerine?


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> I still think raspberry is a little bit more on the fuchsia side of pink, zinnia would be the true bright pink I think ... But it's been a while since I've seen that. Oh pinks are lovely
> 
> That clementine is nice too!!!! Does anyone know what the last orange color was called, maybe 2-3 years ago, soft leather hamiltons were popular in it at the time ???? It reminds me of that


Tangerine.


----------



## iheart_purses

Yes! Thank you! Can we please bring back tangerine? Clementine is too bright


----------



## smileydimples

I got to see at Nordstrom Tile Blue in Brooke. It is such a beautiful color doesnt look the same as one of the pictures on here but also not exactly the same as the picture n the catolog. I think I will use my Aqua selma in and compare the color. They are different for sure. One thing I notice on the brooke all the silver hardware gets scratched up. I have one havent used it yet in Summer blue. those scratches are yucky. I would have to tell myself to look away cause it would bug me alot. I am so weird when it comes to that. I wish they still made summer blue so I could get a differnt bag.


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> I got to see at Nordstrom Tile Blue in Brooke. It is such a beautiful color doesnt look the same as one of the pictures on here but also not exactly the same as the picture n the catolog. I think I will use my Aqua selma in and compare the color. They are different for sure. One thing I notice on the brooke all the silver hardware gets scratched up. I have one havent used it yet in Summer blue. those scratches are yucky. I would have to tell myself to look away cause it would bug me alot. I am so weird when it comes to that. I wish they still made summer blue so I could get a differnt bag.




How does it compare to summer blue? Is tile more like summer blue or more like Aqua or is it turquoise?


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Raspberry doesn't resemble neon pink at all. In fact, it's closer to fuschia, which has purple tones. It's gorgeous, and changes colors in different lighting. That explains why it looks so pink in picture. Since it's not a true pink, I would say you definitely need to add this color to your collection!
> Heres a picture of my hammy
> View attachment 2993034
> 
> I tweaked the lighting to match the bag sitting in front in me. I'm in doors so that's pretty close. Outdoors it's brighter and pinker. The sunlight makes it appear much warmer.
> Other pics comparing fuschia to raspberry
> View attachment 2993035
> View attachment 2993036
> View attachment 2993037
> 
> View attachment 2993038
> 
> P. S. I thought raspberry was a true pink and was very disappointed when I received it because of its purple hint. Eventually the color grew on me and now I love it! I will never let go of my e/w hammy in raspberry.




Haha yes I love love love raspberry!
Thanks for the pics! I didn't list for it until I saw it in person. It's a bright pink that is gorgeous, love the undertones. I was happy to get rid of my neon pink mini Mac, it was harder to match with outfits. Raspberry is def more wearable for me. It's different than blossom and blush but Im trying to be good and not add any kind of pink to my collection haha..actually just trying not to add a new bag to my collection period! [emoji38] can you tell I'm having a tough time?!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I meant lust not list, my phone is not letting me edit my last post for some reason


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha yes I love love love raspberry!
> Thanks for the pics! I didn't list for it until I saw it in person. It's a bright pink that is gorgeous, love the undertones. I was happy to get rid of my neon pink mini Mac, it was harder to match with outfits. Raspberry is def more wearable for me. It's different than blossom and blush but Im trying to be good and not add any kind of pink to my collection haha..actually just trying not to add a new bag to my collection period! [emoji38] can you tell I'm having a tough time?!



Well your name is "pinkalicious" LOL. You need to get raspberry haha


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Well your name is "pinkalicious" LOL. You need to get raspberry haha




Hahahaha!!! I mean that is true, I gotta live up to my name!!!!


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> I got to see at Nordstrom Tile Blue in Brooke. It is such a beautiful color doesnt look the same as one of the pictures on here but also not exactly the same as the picture n the catolog. I think I will use my Aqua selma in and compare the color. They are different for sure. One thing I notice on the brooke all the silver hardware gets scratched up. I have one havent used it yet in Summer blue. those scratches are yucky. I would have to tell myself to look away cause it would bug me alot. I am so weird when it comes to that. I wish they still made summer blue so I could get a differnt bag.



Please do compare tile blue and aqua.  I'm very intrigued by tile blue, but I'm hoping it isn't a blue blue, has a little bit of green in it.


----------



## ClimbingVine

MDT said:


> Please do compare tile blue and aqua.  I'm very intrigued by tile blue, but I'm hoping it isn't a blue blue, has a little bit of green in it.


Tile Blue does have a little bit of green in it.


----------



## paula3boys

I saw raspberry with silver jet set zip top tote at Nordies tonight and found it to be true color this time! Last year they had raspberry with gold and it looked like fuchsia across the board with all retailers while raspberry Hamilton and Sutton looked like true raspberry. I'm so glad they fixed it. I complained to MK about this as I had wanted true raspberry pink not the fuchsia looking one.

I can't wait to get my raspberry medium Selma delivered. I saw it in person tonight too. Stupid Belk and their smart post delivery that takes forever


----------



## iheart_purses

Spotted, Large Jet set crossbody in DARK DUNE


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2992557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992558
> 
> 
> Clementine Selma from Nordstrom



I ordered a medium Selma in Clementine.hoping I will like it. I love how bright it is but will it be too orange. Now I see Cindy in this color too, so I am wonderinf which bag it will look better in


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> Please do compare tile blue and aqua.  I'm very intrigued by tile blue, but I'm hoping it isn't a blue blue, has a little bit of green in it.



Okay when I get a change to go I will and take a picture side by side


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm obsessing over raspberry. I sold my neon pink RM bag but not sure if I need another pink bag, promised myself I'd stop
> But raspberry + SHW are to DIE FOR!
> 
> Hamilton traveler messenger, jet set crossbody, sutton, selma and small ava are gorgeous in raspberry with SHW
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



you got money back on your Cindy and now 25 percent off I hear a purse calling your name


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> you got money back on your Cindy and now 25 percent off I hear a purse calling your name




Hahaha I purposely got my 25% off at a different bag counter at Macy's today to avoid the MK section!!! I knew I would be tempted, badly lol I ran out of there basically with my eyes closed!!

Can't wait to see your new Selma, I am also curious about clementine. I thought the sun Cindy would be so gorgeous, I hate that Macy's sent you a bad one


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> I ordered a medium Selma in Clementine.hoping I will like it. I love how bright it is but will it be too orange. Now I see Cindy in this color too, so I am wonderinf which bag it will look better in




I know what you mean. If you feel it's too orange then you might want to get it in smaller bag. But if you feel it's ok then go for any bag you like. 

When I first received an email from Macy's showing Selma in clementine I was wow..I really love how bright the orange color is. I have the east/west tote in orange bought last year. I just wish my tote is as bright as the clementine.


----------



## the_baglover

coivcte said:


> Michael Kors Smythe



Interesting. I'd want to see it in RL first though.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha yes I love love love raspberry!
> Thanks for the pics! I didn't list for it until I saw it in person. It's a bright pink that is gorgeous, love the undertones. I was happy to get rid of my neon pink mini Mac, it was harder to match with outfits. Raspberry is def more wearable for me. It's different than blossom and blush but Im trying to be good and not add any kind of pink to my collection haha..actually just trying not to add a new bag to my collection period! [emoji38] can you tell I'm having a tough time?!




I'm so tempted by Raspberry and SHW as well! gah... we must be good!


----------



## MDT

Macy's has the small n/s Cynthia and Jet Set top zip tote in tile blue! Can't wait to see what other bags come out in this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Macy's has the small n/s Cynthia and Jet Set top zip tote in tile blue! Can't wait to see what other bags come out in this color!


I'm definitely looking for some reveals in this color!


----------



## MDT

Now I see tile blue Selma and Hamilton. Oh my, I need to see this color in person!


----------



## Minkette

New orange color just released


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MDT said:


> Now I see tile blue Selma and Hamilton. Oh my, I need to see this color in person!




I only see medium selma  wish they had large.


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> New orange color just released



I saw clementine today and it's really pretty.....


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> New orange color just released



Nice shade! really great choice for fall.


----------



## BeachBagGal

New Selma Mini Messengers


----------



## luzpenne

New selma medium colorblock in blossom-white-pale pink. Def TDF!


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> New Selma Mini Messengers
> View attachment 2999420
> View attachment 2999422



Ooh these are so cute! I love them!


----------



## melbo

luzpenne said:


> New selma medium colorblock in blossom-white-pale pink. Def TDF!
> View attachment 2999435



To die for! Wow! Gorgeous combo!


----------



## MDT

luzpenne said:


> New selma medium colorblock in blossom-white-pale pink. Def TDF!
> View attachment 2999435



Oooohh this is so pretty!


----------



## smileydimples

I'm so tempted to order a tile bag doesn't ship for 40 days but I'd get the discount ... I have a gift card I could use &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; that way I could compare it to Aqua
Maybe a jet top zip bag or selma med


----------



## HesitantShopper

luzpenne said:


> New selma medium colorblock in blossom-white-pale pink. Def TDF!
> View attachment 2999435



This is lovely! MK does such great colorblocking!


----------



## smileydimples

New Blush and Gold Hamilton East West Satchel
backordered at Macys 36 days
Your favorite Hamilton satchel has a sizzling new look. Updated in trendy snake-print trim, this sleek design shines day or night in smooth leather with signature lock & key charms. From MICHAEL Michael Kors.
Imported
Leather
Double handles with 4" drop; shoulder strap
Magnetic closure
Exterior features gold- or silver-tone hardware and signature lock & key charms
Interior features 1 zip pocket, 2 open pockets, 1 cellphone pocket and key fob
12-3/4" W x 9" H x 5-1/2" D
Web ID: 2166187


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> New Blush and Gold Hamilton East West Satchel
> backordered at Macys 36 days
> Your favorite Hamilton satchel has a sizzling new look. Updated in trendy snake-print trim, this sleek design shines day or night in smooth leather with signature lock & key charms. From MICHAEL Michael Kors.
> Imported
> Leather
> Double handles with 4" drop; shoulder strap
> Magnetic closure
> Exterior features gold- or silver-tone hardware and signature lock & key charms
> Interior features 1 zip pocket, 2 open pockets, 1 cellphone pocket and key fob
> 12-3/4" W x 9" H x 5-1/2" D
> Web ID: 2166187


This bag is soooo pretty!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nordstrom has a Black Medium Selma messenger with silver studs on their website!!!! OMG I've been waiting for that for forever....!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> This bag is soooo pretty!



Yes it is I cant wat to see it in person!!


----------



## keptwife

I just received my order for the new pyramid stud medium Selma messenger in raspberry. I already have a feeling that this is going to be one of my favorite bags!


----------



## smileydimples

keptwife said:


> I just received my order for the new pyramid stud medium Selma messenger in raspberry. I already have a feeling that this is going to be one of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004519



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love it congrats!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keptwife said:


> I just received my order for the new pyramid stud medium Selma messenger in raspberry. I already have a feeling that this is going to be one of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004519


Ooooo that's so darn cute!!! Love the studs on the Raspberry!!


----------



## keishapie1973

keptwife said:


> I just received my order for the new pyramid stud medium Selma messenger in raspberry. I already have a feeling that this is going to be one of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004519



That is super cute and definitely going to turn some heads!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keptwife said:


> I just received my order for the new pyramid stud medium Selma messenger in raspberry. I already have a feeling that this is going to be one of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004519



Congrats!!! Loooove raspberry with SHW! Are there studs on the back too?!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Minkette said:


> New orange color just released



Was this at Macy's or MK store? I never lusted for a hammie but my goodness clementine with GHW was made for hamilton!


----------



## DiamondsForever

keptwife said:


> I just received my order for the new pyramid stud medium Selma messenger in raspberry. I already have a feeling that this is going to be one of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004519



Oh my goodness I just love this!!!

Big congratulations its so beautiful! 

Can I ask did you get this from MK or one of the dept stores?

So jel!


----------



## Minkette

I was at belks


----------



## keptwife

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!! Loooove raspberry with SHW! Are there studs on the back too?!




No. The studs are only on the front. I'll try to take some more pics tomorrow.



DiamondsForever said:


> Oh my goodness I just love this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Big congratulations its so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask did you get this from MK or one of the dept stores?
> 
> 
> 
> So jel!




I ordered it from Zappos. They are the only ones so far who have the medium studded messenger in stock.


----------



## iheart_purses

They've got the tile blue/ Silver Izzy reversible tote as shown in the catalog up on the Canadian version of the website now
as well as a black/gold combo
just gorgeous, I want one!!!


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> They've got the tile blue/ Silver Izzy reversible tote as shown in the catalog up on the Canadian version of the website now
> as well as a black/gold combo
> just gorgeous, I want one!!!




I keep looking for it on US site and in stores but nothing so far


----------



## smileydimples

Wanted to share a few pics while I was at macys I saw blush Hamilton and smythe


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to share a few pics while I was at macys I saw blush Hamilton and smythe



Normally i am no fan of reptiles but these bags don't look bad at all lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wow! MK brought back the studded Astor Tote . Retails at $448.00!! 


http://www.michaelkors.com/product/...1MUAT7L?ecid=MKZ_FBCriteo_US_FBX_FacebookRHR#


----------



## MKbaglover

I spotted a new colour on Neiman Marcus, it may have been out before but I've not seen recently, it looks lovely- cornflour!  It is the Cynthia in saffiano and soft leather both look quite different!


----------



## MKbaglover

Here are the cornflour Cynthias


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Here are the cornflour Cynthias
> View attachment 3046102
> View attachment 3046103



oh, this is a great color!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> oh, this is a great color!


Isn't it!  I really like the way the saffiano seems like it would shimmer in this colour.  Definitely one to see in person!  I wonder which styles will get this colour!


----------



## TaterTots

keptwife said:


> I just received my order for the new pyramid stud medium Selma messenger in raspberry. I already have a feeling that this is going to be one of my favorite bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004519




Love love love this!!


----------



## TaterTots

MKbaglover said:


> Here are the cornflour Cynthias
> View attachment 3046102
> View attachment 3046103




I love how "smokey" the Blue is...


----------



## MKbaglover

TaterTots said:


> I love how "smokey" the Blue is...


Oh that is nice description of it, you are right!


----------



## MDT

MKbaglover said:


> Here are the cornflour Cynthias
> View attachment 3046102
> View attachment 3046103



This is gorgeous! This color with silver would have been amazing!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> This is gorgeous! This color with silver would have been amazing!



so true.


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> Here are the cornflour Cynthias
> View attachment 3046102
> View attachment 3046103


 
I first saw this color on the Miranda in soft leather.  It looks even more gorgeous in saffiano leather!  



MKbaglover said:


> Isn't it!  I really like the way the saffiano seems like it would shimmer in this colour.  Definitely one to see in person!  I wonder which styles will get this colour!


 


MDT said:


> This is gorgeous! This color with silver would have been amazing!


 
+1
I'll be looking out for which styles MK comes out with in this color in saffiano leather with silver hardware!


----------



## iheart_purses

My New loves
Large Naomi shoulder bag (Peanut)
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...lor/handbags/naomi-leather-large-shoulder-bag

Bowery Large Satchel (Peanut)
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...chel?ID=2166176&CategoryID=26846&RVI=Browse_3


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> My New loves
> Large Naomi shoulder bag (Peanut)
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...lor/handbags/naomi-leather-large-shoulder-bag
> 
> Bowery Large Satchel (Peanut)
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...chel?ID=2166176&CategoryID=26846&RVI=Browse_3



I love the Naomi!!! The braided handle is really cute....


----------



## Minkette

Macys has some new colors on their site.

Violet (looks like re-release of previous season's color)
Deep Teal (so gorgeous... Gorgeous enough for me to own deep teal, aqua, and tile blue)
Raspberry (gold hardware)


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> Macys has some new colors on their site.
> 
> Violet (looks like re-release of previous season's color)
> Deep Teal (so gorgeous... Gorgeous enough for me to own deep teal, aqua, and tile blue)
> Raspberry (gold hardware)



Omg,  I'm a take a look at the violet.  It's such a pretty purple shade I missed out on.  Not that I need another purple,  lol!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Minkette said:


> Macys has some new colors on their site.
> 
> Violet (looks like re-release of previous season's color)
> Deep Teal (so gorgeous... Gorgeous enough for me to own deep teal, aqua, and tile blue)
> Raspberry (gold hardware)




I don't see them can you post a link please??


----------



## myluvofbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I don't see them can you post a link please??



+1, I can't find violet,  help!


----------



## Minkette

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ype=#fn=PAGEINDEX=11&sp=11&spc=510&slotId=430  (wallet)

Backpack
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...kType=#fn=PAGEINDEX=7&sp=7&spc=510&slotId=251


----------



## MKbaglover

Minkette said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ype=#fn=PAGEINDEX=11&sp=11&spc=510&slotId=430  (wallet)
> 
> Backpack
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...kType=#fn=PAGEINDEX=7&sp=7&spc=510&slotId=251


Deep teal will be one I would be on the lookout for and I hope violet makes its way to riley, oh deep teal on riley would be great too! I'm allowing myself one more bag purchase of a riley so I'm patiently waiting to see all possible colours to come before I buy!  I've learnt my lesson that new colours keep being released sporadically and I keep wanting each one!!


----------



## iheart_purses

If anyone else sees the Bowery satchel in any other colors beside PEANUT and BLACK, please let me know asap lol!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> My New loves
> Large Naomi shoulder bag (Peanut)
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...lor/handbags/naomi-leather-large-shoulder-bag
> 
> Bowery Large Satchel (Peanut)
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...chel?ID=2166176&CategoryID=26846&RVI=Browse_3



The Naomi is nice but i wonder if the braided handle would hurt?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Macys has some new colors on their site.
> 
> Violet (looks like re-release of previous season's color)
> Deep Teal (so gorgeous... Gorgeous enough for me to own deep teal, aqua, and tile blue)
> Raspberry (gold hardware)



MUST look at Violet.


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-large-flat-multi-function-wristlet?ID=2253629&CategoryID=27726&LinkType=#fn=PAGEINDEX%3D11%26sp%3D11%26spc%3D510%26slotId%3D430  (wallet)
> 
> Backpack
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...kType=#fn=PAGEINDEX=7&sp=7&spc=510&slotId=251


 
That nylon quilted backpack is really cute!  And those color choices are awesome.  I love the graphite, deep teal, and raspberry.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ype=#fn=PAGEINDEX=11&sp=11&spc=510&slotId=430  (wallet)
> 
> Backpack
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...kType=#fn=PAGEINDEX=7&sp=7&spc=510&slotId=251



Ok both of these are super nice, i wonder what all they will come in?


----------



## MDT

I don't know why the links aren't working for me. I need to see deep teal! How does it compare to tile blue and aqua?


----------



## Minkette

Here is a screen shot. Hope that helps!


----------



## Minkette

Animal Print!


----------



## Minkette

More new styles


----------



## Minkette

Navy Ava


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> Here is a screen shot. Hope that helps!



This backpack in teal is really cute!!!!



Minkette said:


> Navy Ava



I love the Ava in navy!!!!


----------



## MDT

Minkette said:


> Here is a screen shot. Hope that helps!



Thank you!! This is really cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Navy Ava



Navy suits her, as does Chili actually.


----------



## Sarah03

I saw some cute keychains at Macy's. There were two stars (one silver & one black) and they have pave stones. There were also some furballs!
http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...s-exclusive-style?ID=2253641&CategoryID=58156

I didn't see the stars on Macy's website.


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> I saw some cute keychains at Macy's. There were two stars (one silver & one black) and they have pave stones. There were also some furballs!
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...s-exclusive-style?ID=2253641&CategoryID=58156
> 
> I didn't see the stars on Macy's website.




I haven't seen the stars but would like to!


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> I haven't seen the stars but would like to!




They are pretty cute. They are $48.


----------



## MKbaglover

Some new colours and a new style Ava.  What do people think?  Selfridges seem to use MK colours as their description colour, so Dusty Rose is new?!

www.selfridges.com/en/michael-micha...01451-30S3GLMS2L/?previewAttribute=Dusty+rose

This Ava was listed as Extra small- Height 14.5cm, width 20cm, depth 8cm


----------



## MKbaglover

New colourblock


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Some new colours and a new style Ava.  What do people think?  Selfridges seem to use MK colours as their description colour, so Dusty Rose is new?!
> 
> www.selfridges.com/en/michael-micha...01451-30S3GLMS2L/?previewAttribute=Dusty+rose
> 
> This Ava was listed as Extra small- Height 14.5cm, width 20cm, depth 8cm





MKbaglover said:


> New colourblock



Great find MK Baglover! Have you seen these IRL? That Ava is cute!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Great find MK Baglover! Have you seen these IRL? That Ava is cute!


No, I was just searching the sites to see any new colours, just to feed my addiction!! I would love to see the colour but I would also love to see the extra small Ava!


----------



## Minkette

Is the new tricolor dark dune, black, and white?


----------



## MKbaglover

Minkette said:


> Is the new tricolor dark dune, black, and white?


It seems to be the dark rose colour the colour summary is - DRSE/ECR/ BLK  I assume ECR is the colour ecru so not white either
here is the link
http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...451-30T4MLMS2T/?previewAttribute=Drse/ecr/blk


----------



## Sarah03

MKbaglover said:


> Some new colours and a new style Ava.  What do people think?  Selfridges seem to use MK colours as their description colour, so Dusty Rose is new?!
> 
> www.selfridges.com/en/michael-micha...01451-30S3GLMS2L/?previewAttribute=Dusty+rose
> 
> This Ava was listed as Extra small- Height 14.5cm, width 20cm, depth 8cm




This is adorable!


----------



## Nymeria1

MKbaglover said:


> Some new colours and a new style Ava.  What do people think?  Selfridges seem to use MK colours as their description colour, so Dusty Rose is new?!
> 
> www.selfridges.com/en/michael-micha...01451-30S3GLMS2L/?previewAttribute=Dusty+rose
> 
> This Ava was listed as Extra small- Height 14.5cm, width 20cm, depth 8cm



I love the Ava bag but do not care for this stitching on it.  Also, Extra-Small would be an impossible size for me.  How small can one go?  :wondering


----------



## sunblock

Im looking at the dusty rose is it new says new in the uk but wonder if america already have it?


----------



## ubo22

Nymeria1 said:


> I love the Ava bag but do not care for this stitching on it.  Also, *Extra-Small would be an impossible size for me.  How small can one go?*  :wondering


 
LOL!  I agree.  I think x-small would be impossibly small for the Ava because it already has a very narrow opening.



MKbaglover said:


> It seems to be the dark rose colour the colour summary is - DRSE/ECR/ BLK  I assume ECR is the colour ecru so not white either
> here is the link
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/michael-michael-kors-selma-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel_128-3001451-30T4MLMS2T/?previewAttribute=Drse%2Fecr%2Fblk


 
So it's dusty rose / ecru / black.  Interesting color combination.  



sunblock said:


> Im looking at the dusty rose is it new says new in the uk but wonder if america already have it?


 
I haven't seen dusty rose in the USA.  However, it could be an existing color renamed in the UK.


----------



## melissatrv

I would love a Selma in dusty rose (non-color block) or a Sutton.  Wish MK had more accessible info, the Coach forum seems to get info months in advance


----------



## sunblock

melissatrv said:


> I would love a Selma in dusty rose (non-color block) or a Sutton.  Wish MK had more accessible info, the Coach forum seems to get info months in advance



Ive ordered it i shall take a pic when it comes


----------



## DiamondsForever

sunblock said:


> Ive ordered it i shall take a pic when it comes



Looking forward to pics! Looms like a darker version of Blush?


----------



## MKbaglover

sunblock said:


> Ive ordered it i shall take a pic when it comes


Oh that is exiting, real life pics will be great to see!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...01451-30S3GLMS2L/?previewAttribute=Dusty+rose

Dusty Rose Selma girls!!


----------



## MKbaglover

ubo22 said:


> LOL!  I agree.  I think x-small would be impossibly small for the Ava because it already has a very narrow opening.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's dusty rose / ecru / black.  Interesting color combination.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen dusty rose in the USA.  However, it could be an existing color renamed in the UK.


I like smaller bags so I would like to have a look at an extra small one, maybe not the one with the stitching though.  I don't own an Ava, or inspected one so didn't know about the practicality of the narrow opening.   I too wasn't sure about this colour block either, maybe better in person- I think it is the dark handles.  


There was also a luggage Ava but I think the navy and chili colours posted earlier suit the bag much better.  I wonder what Dusky Rose would be like in a soft leather like Riley....


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...01451-30S3GLMS2L/?previewAttribute=Dusty+rose
> 
> Dusty Rose Selma girls!!


I do like this colour on the Selma,  I wonder how close it is to Dark Dune, I'm looking forward to some real life pics on this!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I do like this colour on the Selma,  I wonder how close it is to Dark Dune, I'm looking forward to some real life pics on this!



I agree with you MK Baglover. Looks like Dusty Rose is in the neutral colour family. Looks like a dark version of Blush to me maybe?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I agree with you MK Baglover. Looks like Dusty Rose is in the neutral colour family. Looks like a dark version of Blush to me maybe?


I think it could be, it's funny I was starting to get tempted by a good deal on a small blush sutton if I could find one but then I thought that it would be too light for me, this colour has appeared and I am thinking this would suit me better and would maybe look good on the sutton too!!!


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> I like smaller bags so I would like to have a look at an extra small one, maybe not the one with the stitching though.  I don't own an Ava, or inspected one so didn't know about the practicality of the narrow opening.   I too wasn't sure about this colour block either, maybe better in person- I think it is the dark handles.
> 
> There was also a luggage Ava but I think the navy and chili colours posted earlier suit the bag much better.  I wonder what Dusky Rose would be like in a soft leather like Riley....


I don't own an Ava, but think it looks fabulous in the more neutral beige/pink toned colors.  This dusty rose looks like it might be another winner.  I can't wait to see real life pics, too! 



MKbaglover said:


> I think it could be, it's funny I was starting to get tempted by a good deal on a small blush sutton if I could find one but then I thought that it would be too light for me, this colour has appeared and I am thinking this would suit me better and would maybe look good on the sutton too!!!


 
Blush is a gorgeous color, but it is very light and may not work for everyone.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I think it could be, it's funny I was starting to get tempted by a good deal on a small blush sutton if I could find one but then I thought that it would be too light for me, this colour has appeared and I am thinking this would suit me better and would maybe look good on the sutton too!!!



Blush works brilliantly in the current heatwave but it will be autumn here before we know it and I feel Blush is a bit light for autumn. Dusty Rose looks like it'll be a great transitional colour. Someone needs to go to Selfridge's and take spy pics! 

I also think DR will look amazing on the Sutton!


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks!  Sounds like it is n/a in the US yet.  Hope they end up getting it here like the Blush color.  Speaking of Dark Dune has anyone seen the studded yet anyplace else in the US besides the MK site?


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> Thanks!  Sounds like it is n/a in the US yet.  Hope they end up getting it here like the Blush color.  Speaking of Dark Dune has anyone seen the studded yet anyplace else in the US besides the MK site?




Nope


----------



## TnC

Dusty Rose looks like blush to me. What if they're the same color just different names? But if it is a different color and a bit darker I would love to see it in person. I think it'll look beautiful.


----------



## Nymeria1

ubo22 said:


> LOL!  I agree.  I think x-small would be impossibly small for the Ava because it already has a very narrow opening.
> 
> +1


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Some new colours and a new style Ava.  What do people think?  Selfridges seem to use MK colours as their description colour, so Dusty Rose is new?!
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...01451-30S3GLMS2L/?previewAttribute=Dusty+rose
> 
> This Ava was listed as Extra small- Height 14.5cm, width 20cm, depth 8cm



I like this! my only worry would be how the stitching would hold up over time.



MKbaglover said:


> New colourblock



Love color block!


----------



## sunblock

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush works brilliantly in the current heatwave but it will be autumn here before we know it and I feel Blush is a bit light for autumn. Dusty Rose looks like it'll be a great transitional colour. Someone needs to go to Selfridge's and take spy pics!
> 
> I also think DR will look amazing on the Sutton!



Ive found sometime selfridges done have it in the shop yet they do on the website...my nearest is manchester which is about 55 min train ride no time to go at the moment. So shall wait for mine to come next week


----------



## sunblock

TnC said:


> Dusty Rose looks like blush to me. What if they're the same color just different names? But if it is a different color and a bit darker I would love to see it in person. I think it'll look beautiful.



I think it could be different because they have blush selma on there so they wouldn't have it on twice if it was different


----------



## sunblock

they have the blossom ava where i have just been i just wanted to see the colour but i seem to like this bag too swoon 

[URL=http://s208.photobucket.com/user/scammy8/media/bag/B80E5B05-220D-4C26-AD2D-FBBEB3CC08D9_zpshkt4kdmm.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sunblock

[URL=http://s208.photobucket.com/user/scammy8/media/bag/ED8380BD-23ED-4AC3-81BC-9C57A9E085C9_zpslphuqfag.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## iheart_purses

Thanks for making me think to look at Selfridges ....Riley in Dark Khaki!! Ahhhhh.


----------



## Sarah03

sunblock said:


> they have the blossom ava where i have just been i just wanted to see the colour but i seem to like this bag too swoon
> 
> [URL=http://s208.photobucket.com/us...-4C26-AD2D-FBBEB3CC08D9_zpshkt4kdmm.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




It's so beautiful on the Ava.


----------



## sunblock

My dusty rose should be coming tomorrow just has a text


----------



## MKbaglover

sunblock said:


> My dusty rose should be coming tomorrow just has a text


Wow that was quick, how exiting!!!  I waited for 5 days for my wallet from them-I am looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## smileydimples

sunblock said:


> My dusty rose should be coming tomorrow just has a text



Ohhh superfast can't wait to see it


----------



## HesitantShopper

sunblock said:


> http://[URL=http://s208.photobucket...81BC-9C57A9E085C9_zpslphuqfag.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



pretty!


----------



## keiraliew

sunblock said:


> [URL=http://s208.photobucket.com/user/scammy8/media/bag/ED8380BD-23ED-4AC3-81BC-9C57A9E085C9_zpslphuqfag.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Nice...always in love with saffiano leather!


----------



## sunblock

Looks like they sent me that txt by mistake its not coming today there getting in touch with the warehouse to find out when it will be but i saw it in the leeds store today i forgot to take a pic but its stunning in my opinion that is what true blush isn its dark and pink and lush


----------



## MKbaglover

sunblock said:


> Looks like they sent me that txt by mistake its not coming today there getting in touch with the warehouse to find out when it will be but i saw it in the leeds store today i forgot to take a pic but its stunning in my opinion that is what true blush isn its dark and pink and lush


That's a shame, it's so disappointing when you are looking forward to your delivery.  At least you got to see it though, it sounds like a lovely colour!


----------



## TnC

sunblock said:


> Looks like they sent me that txt by mistake its not coming today there getting in touch with the warehouse to find out when it will be but i saw it in the leeds store today i forgot to take a pic but its stunning in my opinion that is what true blush isn its dark and pink and lush



OMG, I'm jealous! I would love to see that color! I want to see color comparison pics with blush and dusty rose.


----------



## smileydimples

sunblock said:


> Looks like they sent me that txt by mistake its not coming today there getting in touch with the warehouse to find out when it will be but i saw it in the leeds store today i forgot to take a pic but its stunning in my opinion that is what true blush isn its dark and pink and lush



Ohhhhh I cant wait to see it... so sorry that your not getting it today what a bummer


----------



## sunblock

TnC said:


> OMG, I'm jealous! I would love to see that color! I want to see color comparison pics with blush and dusty rose.



Its nothing like blush blush to me is like beige dusty rose is gorgeous wish id took a pic but should be here in a day or so ill just have to be patient


----------



## sunblock

Its closer to the colour of this dress id say maybe a bit darker


----------



## DiamondsForever

Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## smileydimples

sunblock said:


> Its closer to the colour of this dress id say maybe a bit darker



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now I really cant wait to see  They need a Riley in this color


----------



## DiamondsForever

Is it like this?


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> Is it like this?



Ohhhhh what is that??? &#128550;&#128550;&#128550; please make Riley like that drool


----------



## melissatrv

Love the dress and the bag, though I know it is an older style (I think I spy rosegold hardware!).  


Looking forward to seeing this one








sunblock said:


> Its closer to the colour of this dress id say maybe a bit darker


 


DiamondsForever said:


> Is it like this?


----------



## sunblock

Dont thnk it has rose gold hard wear he women in michael kors said its a new colour I've had a txt to say its coming today provided i don't miss it


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhhh what is that??? &#128550;&#128550;&#128550; please make Riley like that drool



I just did a Google image search on Kors Dusty Rose and that came up! Am really looking forward to seeing Sunblocks pictures!


----------



## DiamondsForever

sunblock said:


> Dont thnk it has rose gold hard wear he women in michael kors said its a new colour I've had a txt to say its coming today provided i don't miss it



Fingers crossed it for you that it comes today! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## sunblock

Pics on other thread but can add one here


----------



## sunblock




----------



## sunblock

This is more true of the colour


----------



## MKbaglover

I was in a MK store and saw Dusty Rose!  They only had one bag in the colour, a jet set crossbody, I wasn't convinced by the colour on the jet set, I think it needs to be on a bigger bag like the Selma.  It is a lovely neutral colour and I think it would look great on a small Riley or other soft leather.  Other than that there was nothing that caught my attention, I spied the the black and white selma with black quilted wings and white saffiano body.  It was really lovely and the only thing that actually stood out!!  I'm finally bag content based on the UK offerings  although there is still an opening for the Riley in a new colour!!!


----------



## TnC

SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.



Great photo! Is the black with SHW I spy in the back?


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.



I see the new Greenwich bags...I actually dont care for these I like the version I have  Such pretty colors
Thank you for sharing


----------



## ClimbingVine

I really like the cornflower.  I just wish it came with SHW.  I think this particular shade of blue would have looked better with SHW.


----------



## MKbaglover

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.




They all look a bit muted to me, I much prefer more vibrant colours.  I would have liked Dusty Rose to have more pink in it!  I think my wallet might be happy if this is the route the new colours are going and I'm glad I got my tile blue and mandarin bag as there isn't much too tempt at the minute.  The only thing I am keen on seeing is that burgundy Riley someone posted a while back!


----------



## myluvofbags

ClimbingVine said:


> I really like the cornflower.  I just wish it came with SHW.  I think this particular shade of blue would have looked better with SHW.



+1, I would definetly grab it if it had shw!


----------



## MKbaglover

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.




Oh just noticed that wallet at the back on the right!  Is that the pattern that looks like it will be on the sides of the burgundy Riley?- what did that wallet look like on person- was it a bit redder than the photo shows?


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm keeping everything crossed for black with SHW...!


----------



## paula3boys

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.



Thank you for the picture! My wallet is safe! Thank goodness


----------



## cny1941

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.




Thanks for the picture. Sadly there is nothing with SHW.


----------



## cdtracing

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.



Fall colors look to be more muted & understated than in the past.  I'm definitely going to have to check these out in person!


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.



I feel tempted by a jet set x body in DR! And I haven't used my DD one yet!
A ques to the ladies who have seen DR IRL.... is it much different from DD?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I feel tempted by a jet set x body in DR! And I haven't used my DD one yet!
> A ques to the ladies who have seen DR IRL.... is it much different from DD?


It seems more smokey and warmer but that is from memory (it's been a white since I saw DD) as I didn't look at DD today just DR!!!  Definitely apinkier with hints of brown and a slight hint of purple.


----------



## MDT

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.



I'm glad I went on a rampage with the spring/summer colors. Not feeling the muted tones for fall. For once I think I can be content with my collection so far!


----------



## HesitantShopper

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.



wow. Is that a deep green i see?~


----------



## HesitantShopper

It's fun how our tastes all vary, i adore the muted tones vs the brighter ones offered now, i mean i like the colors but wouldn't probably buy them.. i definitely lean on the more subdued side lol


----------



## myluvofbags

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.



I'm sure more colors will be available cause  I do not see any wines, burgundy colors!


----------



## ilysukixD

TnC said:


> SA at Michael Kors let me check out the fall bags/colors coming out soon! Saw dusty rose in person! It's pretty but not for me unfortunately.



OMG, sorry for being off topic but I like the new style bag.... it's like a cross over with the greenwich bag with a bucket bag!!! I LOVE it!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sunblock

DiamondsForever said:


> I feel tempted by a jet set x body in DR! And I haven't used my DD one yet!
> A ques to the ladies who have seen DR IRL.... is it much different from DD?



Its nothing like dark dune if thats what your referring to dark dune is brown to me or taus this is what a true blush is in the uk more pink


----------



## DiamondsForever

sunblock said:


> Its nothing like dark dune if thats what your referring to dark dune is brown to me or taus this is what a true blush is in the uk more pink



Sounds great, thanks for the clarification. I'll have a look IRL. Congrats again, its v.pretty.


----------



## jchristensen09

myluvofbags said:


> I'm sure more colors will be available cause  I do not see any wines, burgundy colors!




All I want is a wine or burgundy bag! I think they would look gorgeous on a Riley... I want the catalog to come out already!


----------



## myluvofbags

jchristensen09 said:


> All I want is a wine or burgundy bag! I think they would look gorgeous on a Riley... I want the catalog to come out already!



Yes, waiting on the attached picture to see irl!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, waiting on the attached picture to see irl!



Me too !!!


----------



## CocoChannel

I saw the title blue IRL and it is gorgeous!!! That's one I need to add to my list to get something in.....&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> I saw the title blue IRL and it is gorgeous!!! That's one I need to add to my list to get something in.....&#55357;&#56845;



I know right!   I saw it yesterday,  initially went to look at aquamarine,  but saw tile blue and that color is just gorgeous!   I'm hoping it will be available in the medium messenger soon.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, waiting on the attached picture to see irl!



Omg, this is gorgeous!!! I'm dying!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Omg, this is gorgeous!!! I'm dying!



I know,  me too!   Bag ban till fall colors come out,  lol!


----------



## jchristensen09

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, waiting on the attached picture to see irl!




It's a gorgeous bag!! I just wonder if it will be available without the snake detail as well. I noticed Nordstrom has a Merlot color for some of the fall bags they have during the anniversary sale in a pebble leather, so I wonder if it will be in a Riley too!


----------



## MKbaglover

I was in my local MK store and saw a lot of the new designs!  The extra small Ava is really tiny, like a mini Selma.  They had the diamond stitching (shown in the Dusty Rose Ava a few pages back) on the large Cindy, cross body Cindy and the Cynthia.  The diamond stitching was also in black and blush on these bags ( I think it was blush but it looked more beige to me) as well as Dusty Rose.  I also saw a small Dillon (around the size of the small Sutton or slightly smaller).  There was also a black Cindy with silver hardware.  I think that is all that I spied that was different.  No stand out stunning bags yet, I liked the small Cindy crossbody with the diamond stitching and silver hardware though.  I had the chance to buy something as an anniversary present but I ended up buying something from the sale section as nothing stood out!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I was in my local MK store and saw a lot of the new designs!  The extra small Ava is really tiny, like a mini Selma.  They had the diamond stitching (shown in the Dusty Rose Ava a few pages back) on the large Cindy, cross body Cindy and the Cynthia.  The diamond stitching was also in black and blush on these bags ( I think it was blush but it looked more beige to me) as well as Dusty Rose.  I also saw a small Dillon (around the size of the small Sutton or slightly smaller).  There was also a black Cindy with silver hardware.  I think that is all that I spied that was different.  No stand out stunning bags yet, I liked the small Cindy crossbody with the diamond stitching and silver hardware though.  I had the chance to buy something as an anniversary present but I ended up buying something from the sale section as nothing stood out!!



Thanks for the update MK Baglover! What did you get as an anniversary present?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks for the update MK Baglover! What did you get as an anniversary present?


I couldn't pass up a half price large peanut Riley!!!  The small cindy crossbody was £170 but the riley was £160.  It didn't make sense to spend the money on a smaller bag.  Plus I've been going on about the Riley for a while and he was going to surprise me with one but let me have the choice in the end.  I was a little disappointed by what I saw.  I did almost choose a medium blossom selma, it really was beautiful but I think it was too light for my clothing style and I would have only got it to look at!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't pass up a half price large peanut Riley!!!  The small cindy crossbody was £170 but the riley was £160.  It didn't make sense to spend the money on a smaller bag.  Plus I've been going on about the Riley for a while and he was going to surprise me with one but let me have the choice in the end.  I was a little disappointed by what I saw.  I did almost choose a medium blossom selma, it really was beautiful but I think it was too light for my clothing style and I would have only got it to look at!!



Wow large Riley was a bargain! Looking forward to seeing pictures, when you get time to post? What a sweet man you have doing that! Happy anniversary by the way 

Love the blossom Selma. I wonder if that will be on sale soon here? Given we prob only have another 6 wks or so of v.decent weather to come...by the way how was Dusty Rose? Interested to.know your thoughts.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Wow large Riley was a bargain! Looking forward to seeing pictures, when you get time to post? What a sweet man you have doing that! Happy anniversary by the way
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blossom Selma. I wonder if that will be on sale soon here? Given we prob only have another 6 wks or so of v.decent weather to come...




Thank you!
The girl who served me said they didn't have many in the blossom colour left and they aren't getting more in.  She said that Dusty Rose was their August focus colour and they will get more colours in September, they have a small pre winter sale around then.  I will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't pass up a half price large peanut Riley!!!  The small cindy crossbody was £170 but the riley was £160.  It didn't make sense to spend the money on a smaller bag.  Plus I've been going on about the Riley for a while and he was going to surprise me with one but let me have the choice in the end.  I was a little disappointed by what I saw.  I did almost choose a medium blossom selma, it really was beautiful but I think it was too light for my clothing style and I would have only got it to look at!!



That'll be a great bag~ peanut is a really nice color, i have a Peanut x-body. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## sunblock

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't pass up a half price large peanut Riley!!!  The small cindy crossbody was £170 but the riley was £160.  It didn't make sense to spend the money on a smaller bag.  Plus I've been going on about the Riley for a while and he was going to surprise me with one but let me have the choice in the end.  I was a little disappointed by what I saw.  I did almost choose a medium blossom selma, it really was beautiful but I think it was too light for my clothing style and I would have only got it to look at!!



Where did you see the blossom selma? I'm from the uk too?


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> That'll be a great bag~ peanut is a really nice color, i have a Peanut x-body. Happy Anniversary.


Thank you!


sunblock said:


> Where did you see the blossom selma? I'm from the uk too?


It was in the Michael Kors store in Belfast, it was such a delicate pretty pink.  I really loved just looking at it!!


----------



## sunblock

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It was in the Michael Kors store in Belfast, it was such a delicate pretty pink.  I really loved just looking at it!!



Ahh was it i know the mk store in leeds only had it in the large selma so I've ended up buying from america


----------



## MKbaglover

sunblock said:


> Ahh was it i know the mk store in leeds only had it in the large selma so I've ended up buying from america


I would still order from America!  It was £285 as the price of the medium has increased from £260 so it is now cheaper to buy a full price one from the US and pay all the taxes than buy one from here!


----------



## sunblock

MKbaglover said:


> I would still order from America!  It was £285 as the price of the medium has increased from £260 so it is now cheaper to buy a full price one from the US and pay all the taxes than buy one from here!



I thought the price had gone up from last time i bought one but didn't twig yeh it works out £25 cheaper but I'm now worried about all the posts about macys as thats where its coming from and its for my birthday


----------



## MKbaglover

sunblock said:


> I thought the price had gone up from last time i bought one but didn't twig yeh it works out £25 cheaper but I'm now worried about all the posts about macys as thats where its coming from and its for my birthday


Oh I hope it arrives well packaged for you- let us know how it arrives and pics when you have it!  I've been wondering about ordering internationally from Macys, I wonder if it will go direct from a warehouse as it is international and delivered by DHL.


----------



## sunblock

MKbaglover said:


> Oh I hope it arrives well packaged for you- let us know how it arrives and pics when you have it!  I've been wondering about ordering internationally from Macys, I wonder if it will go direct from a warehouse as it is international and delivered by DHL.



Im not sure just hope it comes okay  I've ordered a purse to match as well but I've paid for that that should arrive a few days after the bag I'm hoping the bag comes next week said it was in customs day before yesterday


----------



## keishapie1973

jchristensen09 said:


> All I want is a wine or burgundy bag! I think they would look gorgeous on a Riley... I want the catalog to come out already!







jchristensen09 said:


> It's a gorgeous bag!! I just wonder if it will be available without the snake detail as well. I noticed Nordstrom has a Merlot color for some of the fall bags they have during the anniversary sale in a pebble leather, so I wonder if it will be in a Riley too!




I was in MK yesterday and asked about the Riley in dark green. She showed me the look book. The Riley was there in merlot. Plain, no snake detail. It was gorgeous. No green. She said that green may come as a dept store exclusive. If there isn't a dark green, I'm definitely getting merlot since I love both colors.....[emoji7]

I also saw the dd studded Selma. I didn't like it as much as my plain dd. I was very happy about that since I was originally contemplating paying full price for the studded version.....[emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in MK yesterday and asked about the Riley in dark green. She showed me the look book. The Riley was there in merlot. Plain, no snake detail. It was gorgeous. No green. She said that green may come as a dept store exclusive. If there isn't a dark green, I'm definitely getting merlot since I love both colors.....[emoji7]
> 
> I also saw the dd studded Selma. I didn't like it as much as my plain dd. I was very happy about that since I was originally contemplating paying full price for the studded version.....[emoji4]



ah, no green? what does merlot look like?


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in MK yesterday and asked about the Riley in dark green. She showed me the look book. The Riley was there in merlot. Plain, no snake detail. It was gorgeous. No green. She said that green may come as a dept store exclusive. If there isn't a dark green, I'm definitely getting merlot since I love both colors.....[emoji7]
> 
> I also saw the dd studded Selma. I didn't like it as much as my plain dd. I was very happy about that since I was originally contemplating paying full price for the studded version.....[emoji4]


Oh merlot sounds like it could be beautiful, I was hoping for either burgundy or dark green so this may be my Christmas present!!


----------



## iheart_purses

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in MK yesterday and asked about the Riley in dark green. She showed me the look book. The Riley was there in merlot. Plain, no snake detail. It was gorgeous. No green. She said that green may come as a dept store exclusive. If there isn't a dark green, I'm definitely getting merlot since I love both colors.....[emoji7]
> 
> I also saw the dd studded Selma. I didn't like it as much as my plain dd. I was very happy about that since I was originally contemplating paying full price for the studded version.....[emoji4]



Did you happen to notice any other colors of Riley? Like Dark Khaki? I want something besides peanut


----------



## jchristensen09

HesitantShopper said:


> ah, no green? what does merlot look like?







This is what Merlot is! There are a couple bags in this for the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.


----------



## MKbaglover

jchristensen09 said:


> View attachment 3062355
> 
> 
> This is what Merlot is! There are a couple bags in this for the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.


Thank you for this, the colour is not what I was hoping for unfortunately


----------



## jchristensen09

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you for this, the colour is not what I was hoping for unfortunately




I agree... I wanted a burgundy and not so much red


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in MK yesterday and asked about the Riley in dark green. She showed me the look book. The Riley was there in merlot. Plain, no snake detail. It was gorgeous. No green. She said that green may come as a dept store exclusive. If there isn't a dark green, I'm definitely getting merlot since I love both colors.....[emoji7]
> 
> I also saw the dd studded Selma. I didn't like it as much as my plain dd. I was very happy about that since I was originally contemplating paying full price for the studded version.....[emoji4]



Hmmm I wonder if the one with the snakeskin will be exclusive to someone because that came from michael kors showing the new model


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Hmmm I wonder if the one with the snakeskin will be exclusive to someone because that came from michael kors showing the new model


If you found a picture of the snakeskin, it must be coming out somewhere.  Keep your eyes open for it.  Maybe Neiman Marcus?


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you for this, the colour is not what I was hoping for unfortunately


Me neither.  



jchristensen09 said:


> I agree... I wanted a burgundy and not so much red


 
Yes, a deeper burgundy would have been nice.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> If you found a picture of the snakeskin, it must be coming out somewhere.  Keep your eyes open for it.  Maybe Neiman Marcus?



I sure will !! I check a lot at Neiman Marcus online because I see a lot of the fall stuff showing so far only his collection stuff the show pretty burgundy sand greens like an olive green 
I want this bag and I know how many others do so I'm looking &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> Did you happen to notice any other colors of Riley? Like Dark Khaki? I want something besides peanut




No, I'm sorry. I had tunnel vision. I was only looking for burgundy or green....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

jchristensen09 said:


> View attachment 3062355
> 
> 
> This is what Merlot is! There are a couple bags in this for the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.







MKbaglover said:


> Thank you for this, the colour is not what I was hoping for unfortunately







jchristensen09 said:


> I agree... I wanted a burgundy and not so much red







ubo22 said:


> Me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a deeper burgundy would have been nice.




Agreed. I don't like this color. I saw a tiny pic but this is not what I'm hoping for.....[emoji53]


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Did you happen to notice any other colors of Riley? Like Dark Khaki? I want something besides peanut



I can't work out if this is peanut or dark Khaki...

http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.harrods.com/product/riley-satchel/michael-michael-kors/000000000004879736?cat1=bc-michael-michael-kors&cat2=bc-michael-michael-kors-accessories


----------



## MKbaglover

Having just had a look at some real life pics if the Merlot colour on the instant reveal thread just posted on here, I am changing my mind on this color!! It is not the colour that I was hoping for but the colour seems darker and less red in reality, it looked lovely on the small bag and I think it would suit the Riley- I think it is another colour to see in person.


----------



## MKbaglover

Link not working!

Forgot to quote!!


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> I can't work out if this is peanut or dark Khaki...
> 
> http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...kors&cat2=bc-michael-michael-kors-accessories


Link not working!


----------



## MKbaglover

MKbaglover said:


> Link not working!


Ok a bit random but the link worked in my post when I quoted you but didn't work in your original post!
This colour looks to be Dark Khaki!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jchristensen09 said:


> View attachment 3062355
> 
> 
> This is what Merlot is! There are a couple bags in this for the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.



TY! this is nice but definitely NOT green lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Having just had a look at some real life pics if the Merlot colour on the instant reveal thread just posted on here, I am changing my mind on this color!! It is not the colour that I was hoping for but the colour seems darker and less red in reality, it looked lovely on the small bag and I think it would suit the Riley- I think it is another colour to see in person.



I agree, it would suit Riley  _but_ _but_ i truly want a nice green.


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> I can't work out if this is peanut or dark Khaki...
> 
> http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.harrods.com/product/riley-satchel/michael-michael-kors/000000000004879736?cat1=bc-michael-michael-kors&cat2=bc-michael-michael-kors-accessories


Khaki it says when you add it to the cart


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Hmmm I wonder if the one with the snakeskin will be exclusive to someone because that came from michael kors showing the new model



I wonder too,  I'm loving that look!


----------



## jchristensen09

MKbaglover said:


> Having just had a look at some real life pics if the Merlot colour on the instant reveal thread just posted on here, I am changing my mind on this color!! It is not the colour that I was hoping for but the colour seems darker and less red in reality, it looked lovely on the small bag and I think it would suit the Riley- I think it is another colour to see in person.




You're right it looks so much different than the Nordstrom picture... The color is growing on me but I'd like it with a bit more of a dark purple... Fingers crossed lol


----------



## sunblock

DiamondsForever said:


> I can't work out if this is peanut or dark Khaki...
> 
> http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...kors&cat2=bc-michael-michael-kors-accessories



It is dark khaki I've seen it in store its nice


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> I agree, it would suit Riley  _but_ _but_ i truly want a nice green.





jchristensen09 said:


> You're right it looks so much different than the Nordstrom picture... The color is growing on me but I'd like it with a bit more of a dark purple... Fingers crossed lol



I agree with both of you these are the two colours I was wanting but it isn't looking good, well good for the bank balance but not me.  I'm glad I picked up my first Riley a large peanut one for half price!! I wasn't going to as I was holding out for the new colours, I am so glad I didn't as the person in front bought one and after me the only one left was the display which was a bit battered and bruised.


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Did you happen to notice any other colors of Riley? Like Dark Khaki? I want something besides peanut



Iheart_purses, we found you a Dark Khaki Riley! Did you see my Harrods link? Not sure where your located?


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> Iheart_purses, we found you a Dark Khaki Riley! Did you see my Harrods link? Not sure where your located?



Thanks Guys!! Selfridges has one too I believe, 
unfortunately I am from Canada so it would cost way too much for shipping and duty to get here, the prices are so inflated for me once they get converted back to Canadian dollars, I am waiting to see if the Michael Kors store will actually carry it :wondering


----------



## jchristensen09

MKbaglover said:


> I agree with both of you these are the two colours I was wanting but it isn't looking good, well good for the bank balance but not me.  I'm glad I picked up my first Riley a large peanut one for half price!! I wasn't going to as I was holding out for the new colours, I am so glad I didn't as the person in front bought one and after me the only one left was the display which was a bit battered and bruised.




A deal like that is too hard to pass up! I was thinking of getting a Riley but I already had a red bag & two bags in watermelon, so I decided to wait... Hopefully I won't regret that decision!


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Thanks Guys!! Selfridges has one too I believe,
> unfortunately I am from Canada so it would cost way too much for shipping and duty to get here, the prices are so inflated for me once they get converted back to Canadian dollars, I am waiting to see if the Michael Kors store will actually carry it :wondering



Oh that's a shame, at least we tried 
Fingers crossed MK carry it!


----------



## sunblock

My birthday present came today from macys all i perfect condition thank god. Ive got it at the min but mum will want it when she's back to wrap up then ill have to wait till the 22nd aug gah


----------



## MKbaglover

sunblock said:


> My birthday present came today from macys all i perfect condition thank god. Ive got it at the min but mum will want it when she's back to wrap up then ill have to wait till the 22nd aug gah


Oh I am so glad it was packaged well- 22nd Aug is a long time to wait for such a pretty bag!!


----------



## sunblock

MKbaglover said:


> Oh I am so glad it was packaged well- 22nd Aug is a long time to wait for such a pretty bag!!



i can take a pic not but mums back next week so she will want it...it wasn't that well packaged was in the box with just the wrapping around it but its fine thankfully


----------



## DiamondsForever

sunblock said:


> My birthday present came today from macys all i perfect condition thank god. Ive got it at the min but mum will want it when she's back to wrap up then ill have to wait till the 22nd aug gah



Great news that it turned up fine!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm wondering if anyone is going to get this beauty. It is called the bedford top zip.

I am really liking it in dark dune, but I wonder if the straps will start to curl up. I am not using my dark dune selma as much and wouldn't mind picking up this one since it is quite different. What do you all think?


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm wondering if anyone is going to get this beauty. It is called the bedford top zip.
> 
> I am really liking it in dark dune, but I wonder if the straps will start to curl up. I am not using my dark dune selma as much and wouldn't mind picking up this one since it is quite different. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3066079
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066080




Is like to see that in person. Which site is this?


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Is like to see that in person. Which site is this?



It's from the nordstrom anniversary sale. I don't have a card so I can't purchase it yet but it's opening tomorrow (tonight?) for the public. I am debating on getting it since Nordies has a good return policy but I'm not too sure. The price is good at $238, orig $358


----------



## TnC

I was looking at that too in the dark dune but decided against it because it doesn't have outer pockets. I'm interested in one of the pocket totes though. Can't wait until the sale is open to the public!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> It's from the nordstrom anniversary sale. I don't have a card so I can't purchase it yet but it's opening tomorrow (tonight?) for the public. I am debating on getting it since Nordies has a good return policy but I'm not too sure. The price is good at $238, orig $358




What about this one in dark dune


----------



## fieldsinspring

I saw this and tried it on at Nordstrom and really liked it. Great shape and size. Mine only had it in the black though. 




Pinkalicious said:


> I'm wondering if anyone is going to get this beauty. It is called the bedford top zip.
> 
> I am really liking it in dark dune, but I wonder if the straps will start to curl up. I am not using my dark dune selma as much and wouldn't mind picking up this one since it is quite different. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3066079
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066080


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> What about this one in dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066260



i am loooving dark dune in soft leather. is this the one that can also be worn crossbody?


----------



## iheart_purses

smileydimples said:


> What about this one in dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066260



Ooh what is this one called?


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> Ooh what is this one called?


The Essex Hobo.


----------



## iheart_purses

Still not exactly what I am looking for but close. Someone here NEEDS to get that for that sale price!!!!
($218 US from $328)


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm wondering if anyone is going to get this beauty. It is called the bedford top zip.
> 
> I am really liking it in dark dune, but I wonder if the straps will start to curl up. I am not using my dark dune selma as much and wouldn't mind picking up this one since it is quite different. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3066079
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066080


I saw that and I liked the fact it was a little different but I wasn't convinced on the saffiano.  I then found it in Harrods in navy soft leather.  I like the design of it, not sure it it is a new design in the soft or if the saffiano was a new take on the soft leather design.


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> What about this one in dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066260


This colour in soft leather is lovely, I also quite like this style!


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> I saw that and I liked the fact it was a little different but I wasn't convinced on the saffiano.  I then found it in Harrods in navy soft leather.  I like the design of it, not sure it it is a new design in the soft or if the saffiano was a new take on the soft leather design.


 


MKbaglover said:


> This colour in soft leather is lovely, I also quite like this style!


 
In soft leather, this reminds me a bit of the Riley.


----------



## MKbaglover

ubo22 said:


> In soft leather, this reminds me a bit of the Riley.


I thought so too and also very like the Sophie!  Inside it doesn't have the dividing pocket that the the Riley has so some people might prefer this option.


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> I thought so too and also very like the Sophie!  Inside it doesn't have the dividing pocket that the the Riley has so some people might prefer this option.


The shoulder strap also attaches at the ends of the zipper, which I prefer.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I saw that and I liked the fact it was a little different but I wasn't convinced on the saffiano.  I then found it in Harrods in navy soft leather.  I like the design of it, not sure it it is a new design in the soft or if the saffiano was a new take on the soft leather design.



Ohhh... What is this?! It's pretty. I was just thinking not had new bag in ages......


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Ohhh... What is this?! It's pretty. I was just thinking not had new bag in ages......


On the Harrods site it is the Bedford satchel but Nordstrom it is the Bedford Top Zip so depends where you look!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> On the Harrods site it is the Bedford satchel but Nordstrom it is the Bedford Top Zip so depends where you look!



Ah I've found it on Harrods now, thanks MK Baglover! Are you going to have one of these? I'll be tempted if it comes in other colours.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Ah I've found it on Harrods now, thanks MK Baglover! Are you going to have one of these? I'll be tempted if it comes in other colours.


Actually I would definitely be tempted if other colours come out in it!  I like to vary my styles (the Selma is my only exception where I have two mediums- navy and tile blue) and now I have a peanut Riley this could be my alternative to the Riley in burgundy or dark green!  I would have to see some more pics and see it in person first.  What colours would you want?


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Actually I would definitely be tempted if other colours come out in it!  I like to vary my styles (the Selma is my only exception where I have two mediums- navy and tile blue) and now I have a peanut Riley this could be my alternative to the Riley in burgundy or dark green!  I would have to see some more pics and see it in person first.  What colours would you want?



IKWYM about seeing it in person first. Burgandy and Dark green sound like lovely autumn colours! I know its a bit boring but I'd be tempted by black with SHW, for winter that would be perfect. Or maybe Pearl Grey or Dark Dune. I don't own any soft MK leather bags, how do you find Riley?


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> IKWYM about seeing it in person first. Burgandy and Dark green sound like lovely autumn colours! I know its a bit boring but I'd be tempted by black with SHW, for winter that would be perfect. Or maybe Pearl Grey or Dark Dune. I don't own any soft MK leather bags, how do you find Riley?


No not boring-  I think those colours sound lovely!!   I haven't used the Riley yet, it's been wet  and she is yet to be treated!  I love having the soft leather though, the peanut colour makes it a nice casual bag for the weekend.  It seems to still have some structure to it which I like. You should go for it, I like having a choice of styles and now leather type!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I saw that and I liked the fact it was a little different but I wasn't convinced on the saffiano.  I then found it in Harrods in navy soft leather.  I like the design of it, not sure it it is a new design in the soft or if the saffiano was a new take on the soft leather design.




I was searching around and it seems like the saffiano version is a new take on it. I saw it in luggage soft leather as well but would love it in dark dune soft leather. Will pass on the saffiano version for now.



ubo22 said:


> The shoulder strap also attaches at the ends of the zipper, which I prefer.




I prefer that too! Had to get rid of peanut Riley since it bothered me too much. Traded it for a Rebecca Minkoff and was misled by the color so sold that off. Now I have nothing quite like this style. Wish they would come out with this one in dark dune or dark khaki soft leather [emoji7]


----------



## Nichaidez

Has anyone bought the Smythe Dome MK bag?
I would love to see some pictures


----------



## paula3boys

Nichaidez said:


> Has anyone bought the Smythe Dome MK bag?
> I would love to see some pictures




Looks like leather version of Cindy with a few different details. I'd like to see irl


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nichaidez said:


> Has anyone bought the Smythe Dome MK bag?
> I would love to see some pictures



I think smileydimples posted a picture of the blush with python a few pages back, maybe in this thread or in the pink bags thread? I can't remember!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I just spotted some eBay auctions for Dusty Rose pieces, if any of you ladies are interested. I can't decide if the colour is for me or not, need to see it IRL.


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> I just spotted some eBay auctions for Dusty Rose pieces, if any of you ladies are interested. I can't decide if the colour is for me or not, need to see it IRL.



oo what did you see? anything in soft leather? I've decided my next bag cannot be saffiano, it has to be soft!


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> oo what did you see? anything in soft leather? I've decided my next bag cannot be saffiano, it has to be soft!



No soft leather I'm afraid! There was a jet set crossbody and a Dillon (I think). Are you getting fed up with Saffiano?


----------



## iheart_purses

Does anyone know when they are going to actually start getting a lot of NEW stuff into the MK stores and On their website? I am getting anxious and I am probably going near a store Aug 2, I cannot wait to buy something new any longer!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

iheart_purses said:


> Does anyone know when they are going to actually start getting a lot of NEW stuff into the MK stores and On their website? I am getting anxious and I am probably going near a store Aug 2, I cannot wait to buy something new any longer!!!



Lol, my sa at the boutique told me mid august newer colors and styles should come in.  Not sure if this is across the globe.  I'm staying away till then.   Even the sa are itching for new stuff!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ok I just googled Dusty Rose again...really need to see it IRL... but not going to be near MK until mid Aug!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> What about this one in dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066260



This is so pretty in dark dune!!! I don't normally duplicate bags or colors (except a medium and large Selma) but this looks totally different from dark dune in saffiano. I'll have to see this in person.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> This is so pretty in dark dune!!! I don't normally duplicate bags or colors (except a medium and large Selma) but this looks totally different from dark dune in saffiano. I'll have to see this in person.....




I thought the same but if you go onto nordies website there's another pic and the color is darker. Still a nice color and closer to dark dune saffiano but would have loved this lighter color too!


----------



## Nymeria1

Pinkalicious said:


> I thought the same but if you go onto nordies website there's another pic and the color is darker. Still a nice color and closer to dark dune saffiano but would have loved this lighter color too!



I saw this bag in Nordstrom's last night, and the color is called Dark Dune.  There is only One shade of this color, which in soft leather, does look lighter than the Saffiano.  This bag, called the "Essex Hobo," also comes in black, gray, and merlot.  The Merlot is a beautiful burgundy.  The SA told me that the Essex Hobo will be exclusive only to Nordstrom's and was released for their Anniversary Sale.  She said that MKors boutiques and other dept. stores won't carry this bag.  (I don't know if her word is gospel, but I'm only the messenger here)!


----------



## the_baglover

Nichaidez said:


> Has anyone bought the Smythe Dome MK bag?
> I would love to see some pictures



I ordered it in black but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nymeria1 said:


> I saw this bag in Nordstrom's last night, and the color is called Dark Dune.  There is only One shade of this color, which in soft leather, does look lighter than the Saffiano.  This bag, called the "Essex Hobo," also comes in black, gray, and merlot.  The Merlot is a beautiful burgundy.  The SA told me that the Essex Hobo will be exclusive only to Nordstrom's and was released for their Anniversary Sale.  She said that MKors boutiques and other dept. stores won't carry this bag.  (I don't know if her word is gospel, but I'm only the messenger here)!




Is the color true to the picture smileydimples posted? On one of the reviews on the Nordstrom website it said the color was darker. But true it might be lighter than the dark dune saffiano leather. There is a model wearing the dark dune version on nordies website and the color seems a tad darker than the one smileydimples posted. Still very pretty and a good neutral, will not get dirty as easily. I need to check this one out in person!


----------



## Nymeria1

Pinkalicious said:


> Is the color true to the picture smileydimples posted? On one of the reviews on the Nordstrom website it said the color was darker. But true it might be lighter than the dark dune saffiano leather. There is a model wearing the dark dune version on nordies website and the color seems a tad darker than the one smileydimples posted. Still very pretty and a good neutral, will not get dirty as easily. I need to check this one out in person!



I would say that the color on this hobo is similar to the pic smileydimples posted.  It is definitely not as dark as the Dark Dune saffiano bags, but is a very lovely neutral.  Seeing this bag IRL, I would call it taupe.  Check it out; I think you'll really like it!


----------



## keishapie1973

Nichaidez said:


> Has anyone bought the Smythe Dome MK bag?
> I would love to see some pictures





paula3boys said:


> Looks like leather version of Cindy with a few different details. I'd like to see irl



Someone just did a reveal of this bag in black on YouTube. It is GORGEOUS. The details are really nice. It's now on my radar.....


----------



## playwright

Anyone know when the Dillon in new colors will be released?


----------



## Voodoo

What are the Fall 2015 colors? I've been trying to find the answer on my own but being newly addicted to MK I may just be looking in the wrong places.


----------



## myluvofbags

Voodoo said:


> What are the Fall 2015 colors? I've been trying to find the answer on my own but being newly addicted to MK I may just be looking in the wrong places.



I was told mid august for new colors.  Waiting too


----------



## Voodoo

Well then I suppose I'll just have to entertain myself buying another Hamilton and waiting for mid-August


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> Someone just did a reveal of this bag in black on YouTube. It is GORGEOUS. The details are really nice. It's now on my radar.....



Thanks for that info. I am off to look for it now!


----------



## iheart_purses

I just came across this on michaelkors.ca, not sure if .com has it yet (since it has been blocked to Canadians )
TULIP!
almost thought it was dusty rose, but it looks brighter maybe? Almost like a bright mauve?




http://www.michaelkors.ca/cynthia-small-leather-satchel/_/R-CA_30S5GCYS1L?No=15&color=0667


----------



## melissatrv

Shut the front door!!!  I have been waiting for this color. I find it so funny that MK puts new colors outside the US before they trickle down here since they are a US based company. But wow, I am glad I have some bag money put aside








iheart_purses said:


> I just came across this on michaelkors.ca, not sure if .com has it yet (since it has been blocked to Canadians )
> TULIP!
> almost thought it was dusty rose, but it looks brighter maybe? Almost like a bright mauve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.ca/cynthia-small-leather-satchel/_/R-CA_30S5GCYS1L?No=15&color=0667


----------



## Voodoo

That's lovely...and I'm not really a pink kind of person ...


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> I just came across this on michaelkors.ca, not sure if .com has it yet (since it has been blocked to Canadians )
> TULIP!
> almost thought it was dusty rose, but it looks brighter maybe? Almost like a bright mauve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.ca/cynthia-small-leather-satchel/_/R-CA_30S5GCYS1L?No=15&color=0667


Yes it looks brighter to me, strange to have to have two very similar colours.  This is the smooth/sifter  leather not saffiano isn't it?  I like it a lot!!!  I really have to be good and wait for all the colours to come out, as the last colours were drip fed and I almost bought one colour then a nicer version came out a month later.  Glad I waited then and I will have to be good now.


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> Yes it looks brighter to me, strange to have to have two very similar colours.  This is the smooth/sifter  leather not saffiano isn't it?  I like it a lot!!!  I really have to be good and wait for all the colours to come out, as the last colours were drip fed and I almost bought one colour then a nicer version came out a month later.  Glad I waited then and I will have to be good now.


 
When I zoom into the picture it looks like saffiano
They also have a Bedford clutch on in dusty rose so the colors are definitely different being able to see them together on the site. 
I know it is sooo hard waiting for the new colors/styles.... I'm getting impatient, but also this just gives us opportunity to save up right!


----------



## sunblock

ooo love tulip defo different to dusty rose


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> I just came across this on michaelkors.ca, not sure if .com has it yet (since it has been blocked to Canadians )
> TULIP!
> almost thought it was dusty rose, but it looks brighter maybe? Almost like a bright mauve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.ca/cynthia-small-leather-satchel/_/R-CA_30S5GCYS1L?No=15&color=0667




Tulip is such a pretty shade of pink!!!! Love it.....[emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Voodoo said:


> That's lovely...and I'm not really a pink kind of person ...



Agree!


----------



## myluvofbags

iheart_purses said:


> I just came across this on michaelkors.ca, not sure if .com has it yet (since it has been blocked to Canadians )
> TULIP!
> almost thought it was dusty rose, but it looks brighter maybe? Almost like a bright mauve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.ca/cynthia-small-leather-satchel/_/R-CA_30S5GCYS1L?No=15&color=0667



Ack,  why do they always have the new colors come out in the Cynthia first!?  Tulip looks very interesting,  can't wait to see it irl.


----------



## melissatrv

myluvofbags said:


> Ack,  why do they always have the new colors come out in the Cynthia first!?  Tulip looks very interesting,  can't wait to see it irl.


You are right they do! I wonder why, not my favorite MK style


----------



## Pinkalicious

Tulip looks like the perfect color for fall/winter when you don't feel like wearing neutral color bags!


----------



## paula3boys

I'd love to see tulip and dusty rose compared in real life than online.


----------



## iheart_purses

Last night I dreamed that I got that Essex that was on Nordstrom in Pearl grey....and I was going to take a picture to compare it with my saffiano pearl grey.... it is sad I know since that bag sold out in the grey!!! This is the second time I have dreamed about a new bag!!! More new things are coming I can feel it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> Last night I dreamed that I got that Essex that was on Nordstrom in Pearl grey....and I was going to take a picture to compare it with my saffiano pearl grey.... it is sad I know since that bag sold out in the grey!!! This is the second time I have dreamed about a new bag!!! More new things are coming I can feel it!


I keep looking at the Dark Dune one. So pretty!


----------



## the_baglover

Tulip seems to have a touch of purple in it.

I hope more new colours are revealed soon.


----------



## myluvofbags

the_baglover said:


> Tulip seems to have a touch of purple in it.
> 
> I hope more new colours are revealed soon.



I think so too,  must be why I'm loving it!   I &#128156; purple!


----------



## melissatrv

I am loving the Tulip too but have been itching to buy a bag.  Here is my Dusty Rose Dillon modeled by the MK Sales Assoc


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> I am loving the Tulip too but have been itching to buy a bag.  Here is my Dusty Rose Dillon modeled by the MK Sales Assoc



It's gorgeous!!! Dusty Rose is such a pretty color.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> I am loving the Tulip too but have been itching to buy a bag.  Here is my Dusty Rose Dillon modeled by the MK Sales Assoc



Omg simply stunning...


----------



## melissatrv

Thanks the color is deeper in real life but my camera on the phone is horrible!!




DiamondsForever said:


> Omg simply stunning...


 


keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous!!! Dusty Rose is such a pretty color.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> Thanks the color is deeper in real life but my camera on the phone is horrible!!



So did you buy the Dillon? I'm so jel, it looks fab. Am on a ban but really want to see this IRL now.


----------



## melissatrv

DiamondsForever said:


> So did you buy the Dillon? I'm so jel, it looks fab. Am on a ban but really want to see this IRL now.




Yes I did!  I could find no info out from the MK Sales Reps about any upcoming styles in this color.  I wanted to wait for a Selma but have so many Selmas I thought a change was good.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> Yes I did!  I could find no info out from the MK Sales Reps about any upcoming styles in this color.  I wanted to wait for a Selma but have so many Selmas I thought a change was good.



Great choice, Dillon looks so lovely in this colour. Enjoy!


----------



## MKbaglover

melissatrv said:


> Yes I did!  I could find no info out from the MK Sales Reps about any upcoming styles in this color.  I wanted to wait for a Selma but have so many Selmas I thought a change was good.


A lovely choice, it looks good on the Dillon!!


----------



## J3nnif3r8

melissatrv said:


> I am loving the Tulip too but have been itching to buy a bag.  Here is my Dusty Rose Dillon modeled by the MK Sales Assoc


 
Did you see if dusty rose is coming in the large Selma? Fingers crossed!


----------



## melissatrv

J3nnif3r8 said:


> Did you see if dusty rose is coming in the large Selma? Fingers crossed!




I find the MK SAs no help in this regard.  They never seem to know what is coming.  I think this would look great in a Sutton also but again they had no info


----------



## Pinkalicious

melissatrv said:


> I find the MK SAs no help in this regard.  They never seem to know what is coming.  I think this would look great in a Sutton also but again they had no info




Ah I would die for a dusty rose small sutton. I still have tags on my small blush sutton and zappos has 365 day returns so maybe I shouldn't use it yet. Tulip in small sutton would also be fab. I've been so good lately too and now these 2 colors come out!


----------



## melissatrv

Pinkalicious said:


> Ah I would die for a dusty rose small sutton. I still have tags on my small blush sutton and zappos has 365 day returns so maybe I shouldn't use it yet. Tulip in small sutton would also be fab. I've been so good lately too and now these 2 colors come out!




Yes!  A small Sutton would be great!  I am all over Tulip if that comes out in anything other than Cynthia


----------



## J3nnif3r8

Pinkalicious said:


> Ah I would die for a dusty rose small sutton. I still have tags on my small blush sutton and zappos has 365 day returns so maybe I shouldn't use it yet. Tulip in small sutton would also be fab. I've been so good lately too and now these 2 colors come out!


 
I know! I was thinking of ordering the large Selma from Zappos in blush and holding onto it until I know if it's coming out in dusty rose.


----------



## melissatrv

J3nnif3r8 said:


> I know! I was thinking of ordering the large Selma from Zappos in blush and holding onto it until I know if it's coming out in dusty rose.




I like  the Dusty Rose better than Blush as it is more pink than pink beige but both colors are pretty and it is a matter of opinion and wardrobe needs


----------



## ubo22

melissatrv said:


> I like  the Dusty Rose better than Blush as it is more pink than pink beige but both colors are pretty and it is a matter of opinion and wardrobe needs


+1


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> I like  the Dusty Rose better than Blush as it is more pink than pink beige but both colors are pretty and it is a matter of opinion and wardrobe needs



Agree its a matter of opinion. I've found Blush to be the perfect summer neutral. The champagne tones go with everything, white, navy, summer bright's... Love it. Would think Dusty Rose will be better for autumn as a bit darker. Just love all the pinks bags!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Agree its a matter of opinion. I've found Blush to be the perfect summer neutral. The champagne tones go with everything, white, navy, summer bright's... Love it. Would think Dusty Rose will be better for autumn as a bit darker. Just love all the pinks bags!



Agreed. While I love Dusty Rose, I think Blush is the perfect summer neutral. I don't own a blush bag because I think it's too close to my Dark Dune Selma......


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Agreed. While I love Dusty Rose, I think Blush is the perfect summer neutral. I don't own a blush bag because I think it's too close to my Dark Dune Selma......



Totally Keishapie. Blush has been an awesome summer neutral. I'd say Blush and Dark Dune are part of the same colour fam but totally different shades. Just in case you want some enabling for picking up Blush if it goes on sale....

I won't be carrying Blush during the UK autumn / winter though so I'm on the look out for AW alternatives....


----------



## Sarah03

Did anyone else see these cuties on the Macy's website?  The website says there are 7 colors available in the Ava and 8 in the Cindy but only 2 are shown for each. 

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-ava-key-fob?ID=2361832&CategoryID=58156

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-cindy-key-fob?ID=2354763&CategoryID=58156


----------



## MKbaglover

Sarah03 said:


> Did anyone else see these cuties on the Macy's website?  The website says there are 7 colors available in the Ava and 8 in the Cindy but only 2 are shown for each.
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-ava-key-fob?ID=2361832&CategoryID=58156
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-cindy-key-fob?ID=2354763&CategoryID=58156


I love these!! They are so cute, I have to have one- I need a new keyring:giggles:


----------



## Sarah03

MKbaglover said:


> I love these!! They are so cute, I have to have one- I need a new keyring:giggles:




I know!  I need one too- they're too cute to pass up!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Did anyone else see these cuties on the Macy's website?  The website says there are 7 colors available in the Ava and 8 in the Cindy but only 2 are shown for each.
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-ava-key-fob?ID=2361832&CategoryID=58156
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-cindy-key-fob?ID=2354763&CategoryID=58156


Okay those are DARN cute!!


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay those are DARN cute!!


Aren't they?!  That miniature Ava takes the cake!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> Aren't they?!  That miniature Ava takes the cake!




Yes! It looks like you could open them up and put something inside it (obviously something very small)??


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Yes! It looks like you could open them up and put something inside it (obviously something very small)??




Just checked.. Says the Cindy has a functional zipper. Cool!


----------



## paula3boys

I can get one for my Coach barbie so she has another bag to carry lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> Did anyone else see these cuties on the Macy's website?  The website says there are 7 colors available in the Ava and 8 in the Cindy but only 2 are shown for each.
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-ava-key-fob?ID=2361832&CategoryID=58156
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-cindy-key-fob?ID=2354763&CategoryID=58156



They're so cute! The more I see of Dusty Rose the more tempting that colour is becoming!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Did anyone else see these cuties on the Macy's website?  The website says there are 7 colors available in the Ava and 8 in the Cindy but only 2 are shown for each.
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-ava-key-fob?ID=2361832&CategoryID=58156
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-cindy-key-fob?ID=2354763&CategoryID=58156



super cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> I can get one for my Coach barbie so she has another bag to carry lol



Awesome barbie needs brand variety!


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> Awesome barbie needs brand variety!




Lol! Right?


----------



## MKbaglover

Disclaimer- I do not know anything about the company and I have never bought from them (but I don't think they sell fakes).  Anyway in my search for Riley, this is the second European website to advertise this colour alongside navy, luggage etc. I hope it is a legit site and then that would mean this is one of the new colours in Riley- blush! 
http://nelly.com/uk/womens-fashion/...ichael-kors-2465/riley-lg-satchel-246164-294/
I love it!


----------



## TnC

I love the blush color! I hope it comes in more bags!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Disclaimer- I do not know anything about the company and I have never bought from them (but I don't think they sell fakes).  Anyway in my search for Riley, this is the second European website to advertise this colour alongside navy, luggage etc. I hope it is a legit site and then that would mean this is one of the new colours in Riley- blush!
> http://nelly.com/uk/womens-fashion/...ichael-kors-2465/riley-lg-satchel-246164-294/
> I love it!



Wow that's pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> Disclaimer- I do not know anything about the company and I have never bought from them (but I don't think they sell fakes).  Anyway in my search for Riley, this is the second European website to advertise this colour alongside navy, luggage etc. I hope it is a legit site and then that would mean this is one of the new colours in Riley- blush!
> http://nelly.com/uk/womens-fashion/...ichael-kors-2465/riley-lg-satchel-246164-294/
> I love it!




This is gorgeous!!! Blush looks amazing on every bag I've seen.....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> Disclaimer- I do not know anything about the company and I have never bought from them (but I don't think they sell fakes).  Anyway in my search for Riley, this is the second European website to advertise this colour alongside navy, luggage etc. I hope it is a legit site and then that would mean this is one of the new colours in Riley- blush!
> http://nelly.com/uk/womens-fashion/...ichael-kors-2465/riley-lg-satchel-246164-294/
> I love it!


Blush shows up nicely on soft leather.


----------



## MKbaglover

ubo22 said:


> Blush shows up nicely on soft leather.


That's exactly what I thought!!  I haven't got a blush bag as I wasn't convinced the colour would work with my wardrobe but for some reason this colour would!!  Obviously it will be different when I see in person but I'm looking forward to this bag- I think it would look great in the small one!


----------



## MKbaglover

TnC said:


> I love the blush color! I hope it comes in more bags!





DiamondsForever said:


> Wow that's pretty!





keishapie1973 said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Blush looks amazing on every bag I've seen.....[emoji3]



Isn't it beautifull!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Has anyone seen this color? Loving this color for Fall! The bag is cute too! 



Oh it's on macys.com


----------



## TnC

BeachBagGal said:


> Has anyone seen this color? Loving this color for Fall! The bag is cute too!
> View attachment 3078709
> 
> 
> Oh it's on macys.com



Ooh that's a pretty color! I wonder how it compares to dark dune in person. Can't wait to see it in other bags!


----------



## tflowers921

I want all of this!!!!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Has anyone seen this color? Loving this color for Fall! The bag is cute too!
> View attachment 3078709
> 
> 
> Oh it's on macys.com




I haven't seen this bag or color but, darn it, I'm going to have a hard time deciding on my next purchase!!! Lovely color....[emoji3]


----------



## MKbaglover

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3078779
> View attachment 3078780
> View attachment 3078782
> 
> I want all of this!!!!!!!


I really like the look of the Hannah, especially if it came out in a pinky (like tulip) colour or maybe cornflour would be interesting.


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Has anyone seen this color? Loving this color for Fall! The bag is cute too!
> View attachment 3078709
> 
> 
> Oh it's on macys.com


Another nice colour, I would have to see the bag style in person, but it is great we are starting to get glimpses of new stuff!


----------



## tflowers921

MKbaglover said:


> I really like the look of the Hannah, especially if it came out in a pinky (like tulip) colour or maybe cornflour would be interesting.




I think I'm going to get the Hannah. Id prefer a color as well but it looks pretty chic in black!


----------



## MKbaglover

tflowers921 said:


> I think I'm going to get the Hannah. Id prefer a color as well but it looks pretty chic in black!


Oh you should, it looks like a lovely soft leather bag and it does look great in black, I just tend to go for coloured bags!  I can't wait to see any pics if you get it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Has anyone seen this color? Loving this color for Fall! The bag is cute too!
> View attachment 3078709
> 
> 
> Oh it's on macys.com



Think I may well hold out for a Collins... That is beautiful! Love the Cinder colour as well. Autumn is gonna be expensive girls....


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> Disclaimer- I do not know anything about the company and I have never bought from them (but I don't think they sell fakes).  Anyway in my search for Riley, this is the second European website to advertise this colour alongside navy, luggage etc. I hope it is a legit site and then that would mean this is one of the new colours in Riley- blush!
> http://nelly.com/uk/womens-fashion/...ichael-kors-2465/riley-lg-satchel-246164-294/
> I love it!



It's beautiful,  unfortunately it says out of stock!   Hoping it will be available.


----------



## myluvofbags

Uh oh,  looks like with all the beautiful new colors coming out we're in big trouble!   Lol!


----------



## tflowers921

myluvofbags said:


> Uh oh,  looks like with all the beautiful new colors coming out we're in big trouble!   Lol!




So so much trouble!!! [emoji86][emoji85][emoji87]


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> Disclaimer- I do not know anything about the company and I have never bought from them (but I don't think they sell fakes).  Anyway in my search for Riley, this is the second European website to advertise this colour alongside navy, luggage etc. I hope it is a legit site and then that would mean this is one of the new colours in Riley- blush!
> http://nelly.com/uk/womens-fashion/...ichael-kors-2465/riley-lg-satchel-246164-294/
> I love it!



This gives me hope!!! I;m holding out for a Riley to be released in Dark Khaki in the US or Canada


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> Disclaimer- I do not know anything about the company and I have never bought from them (but I don't think they sell fakes).  Anyway in my search for Riley, this is the second European website to advertise this colour alongside navy, luggage etc. I hope it is a legit site and then that would mean this is one of the new colours in Riley- blush!
> http://nelly.com/uk/womens-fashion/...ichael-kors-2465/riley-lg-satchel-246164-294/
> I love it!



Oh my goodness I hope it's true I just fell in love


----------



## myluvofbags

tflowers921 said:


> So so much trouble!!! [emoji86][emoji85][emoji87]



I've been so good,  but I am definitely feeling the tug!


----------



## melissatrv

Doing a search I found 21 items coming in Dusty Rose on Macys.  If this comes in a Sutton I am exchanging my Dillon for it


http://www1.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=michael+kors+dusty+rose


----------



## myluvofbags

melissatrv said:


> Doing a search I found 21 items coming in Dusty Rose on Macys.  If this comes in a Sutton I am exchanging my Dillon for it
> 
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=michael+kors+dusty+rose



Lol, I just searched and saw a bunch of new stuff too!  I'm really liking the cinder color and can't wait to see it irl!


----------



## sunblock

I like that new hannah


----------



## HesitantShopper

Did you see the new Cindy with chain strap and top handles?


----------



## Voodoo

The Collins in cinder


----------



## myluvofbags

Voodoo said:


> The Collins in cinder



I'm totally lovin this color!


----------



## paula3boys

Voodoo said:


> The Collins in cinder



I need to see this style and color IRL


----------



## CocoChannel

Saw this pearl gray at Nordstroms and they have black with gold and also Chili. This is the east west satchel in soft leather.


----------



## CocoChannel

Here's chili with gold


----------



## iheart_purses

CocoChannel said:


> Here's chili with gold



It's different than the old Hamiltons in soft leather.... I miss that style. I dont know if I like the buckle on the strap, and its "features" look daintier am I right?

Also, why do other stores get new releases before the actual MK?


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> It's different than the old Hamiltons in soft leather.... I miss that style. I dont know if I like the buckle on the strap, and its "features" look daintier am I right?
> 
> Also, why do other stores get new releases before the actual MK?



That shoulder strap does look slightly smaller/thinner to me, but I don't know. I would be interested to see these in person. I wouldn't want it if it had the tab closure like saffiano and I would want to compare the leather. It doesn't look like the exact same leather as previously used.


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> Saw this pearl gray at Nordstroms and they have black with gold and also Chili. This is the east west satchel in soft leather.


 


CocoChannel said:


> Here's chili with gold


 


iheart_purses said:


> It's different than the old Hamiltons in soft leather.... I miss that style. I dont know if I like the buckle on the strap, and its "features" look daintier am I right?
> 
> Also, why do other stores get new releases before the actual MK?


 


paula3boys said:


> That shoulder strap does look slightly smaller/thinner to me, but I don't know. I would be interested to see these in person. I wouldn't want it if it had the tab closure like saffiano and I would want to compare the leather. It doesn't look like the exact same leather as previously used.


 
It almost looks like the shoulder strap may be adjustable and detachable.  Does anyone know?  I can't find this one on the Nordstrom website.


----------



## iheart_purses

http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-medium-studded-leather-messenger/_/R-US_30T3GSMM2L?No=3&color=0667#


Selma medium studded messenger in TULIP


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-medium-studded-leather-messenger/_/R-US_30T3GSMM2L?No=3&color=0667#
> 
> 
> Selma medium studded messenger in TULIP


I like this!!


----------



## iheart_purses

Is PASTEL PINK a new color or did they just rename Pale Pink??? Soooo Confused all of a sudden
http://www.michaelkors.ca/selma-saffiano-leather-medium-satchel/_/R-CA_30S3GLMS2L?No=2&color=0667#


EDIT:
YES it is infact a new color, a shade between pale pink and blossom, enter Pastel Pink....
I almost didn't even notice it, just assuming it was pale pink, until I hovered over the color square.


----------



## TnC

Pastel Pink looks like a new color. I hope so at least because it looks really pretty. I need to see it in person!


----------



## MKbaglover

New Riley! Ecru and python


----------



## CocoChannel

iheart_purses said:


> It's different than the old Hamiltons in soft leather.... I miss that style. I dont know if I like the buckle on the strap, and its "features" look daintier am I right?
> 
> Also, why do other stores get new releases before the actual MK?




I'm not sure I think some are exclusively at the department stores I've noticed that as far as limited colors in different styles. 



paula3boys said:


> That shoulder strap does look slightly smaller/thinner to me, but I don't know. I would be interested to see these in person. I wouldn't want it if it had the tab closure like saffiano and I would want to compare the leather. It doesn't look like the exact same leather as previously used.




The shoulder strap is thinner on this style. It looks bigger than the EW now. 



ubo22 said:


> It almost looks like the shoulder strap may be adjustable and detachable.  Does anyone know?  I can't find this one on the Nordstrom website.




I'm pretty sure the shoulder strap is adjustable but I don't know about detachable. It's not on Nordstrom anymore..don't know why though.


----------



## tflowers921

MKbaglover said:


> New Riley! Ecru and python




I am in so much trouble come fall!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> New Riley! Ecru and python





tflowers921 said:


> I am in so much trouble come fall!!!



+1. I am trying to be good and just pick one but this is gorgeous. So sexy!!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

MKbaglover said:


> New Riley! Ecru and python




Oh my goodness if I don't get the Python embossed smythe then I'm going after this one[emoji177]it!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> +1. I am trying to be good and just pick one but this is gorgeous. So sexy!!!!



I just told my family I'm bag content.  They laughed,   and now these new colors are making me a big fat liar!  Lol!


----------



## melissatrv

The MK site has updated with a Dusty Rose Studded Selma and sorts of bag in Tulip!  Including Cindy, Cynthia , Med Hamilton and Medium Selma non-studded


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> I just told my family I'm bag content.  They laughed,   and now these new colors are making me a big fat liar!  Lol!


I'm the same and I genuinely meant it too!!! But all the new styles/ colours are calling......


----------



## tflowers921

myluvofbags said:


> I just told my family I'm bag content.  They laughed,   and now these new colors are making me a big fat liar!  Lol!




I told my husband a couple of months ago that I'm bag content & I don't need anymore (he usually gets me a new MK every Christmas). Then I saw the Hannah & told him I just needed 1 more [emoji23]


----------



## iheart_purses

New Bedford in Dark Taupe (New color as well) OH I am so getting this!


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> New Bedford in Dark Taupe (New color as well) OH I am so getting this!


I love this!  :okay:


----------



## melissatrv

Here are some screen shots of the Studded Dusty Rose Selma (which I think is a bad stock photo) and the new Tulip Selma and Cindy


----------



## iheart_purses

So I called my closest store about the New Bedford aka my new love and she said they are releasing a whole new floor set this MONDAY!!! Ahhhh so excited. I'm going to go get it. Looks like there were a couple other new things up on the site today ... Can't wait to see it all in real life! The SA is going to think I'm crazy....


----------



## smileydimples

iheart_purses said:


> So I called my closest store about the New Bedford aka my new love and she said they are releasing a whole new floor set this MONDAY!!! Ahhhh so excited. I'm going to go get it. Looks like there were a couple other new things up on the site today ... Can't wait to see it all in real life! The SA is going to think I'm crazy....



That purse is really nice ... I can't wait to see the new floor set


----------



## sunblock

melissatrv said:


> Here are some screen shots of the Studded Dusty Rose Selma (which I think is a bad stock photo) and the new Tulip Selma and Cindy



That is a bad picture of dusty rose as i have dust rose and it doesnt look like that


----------



## MKbaglover

I can't wait to see all the new bags!  I like the tulip selma but I am not going for another selma for a while.  I have been eyeing up all the new colours and style but I'm still waiting for a stand out one for me!


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> So I called my closest store about the New Bedford aka my new love and she said they are releasing a whole new floor set this MONDAY!!! Ahhhh so excited. I'm going to go get it. Looks like there were a couple other new things up on the site today ... Can't wait to see it all in real life! The SA is going to think I'm crazy....


When you get that new Bedford, please, please, please post pictures.  I can't wait to see real life photos of it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> New Bedford in Dark Taupe (New color as well) OH I am so getting this!


Love this!!! Where's Cynthia? This looks like a bag she might like.


----------



## iheart_purses

ubo22 said:


> When you get that new Bedford, please, please, please post pictures.  I can't wait to see real life photos of it.



Hahaha OF COURSE I WILL POST PICTURES!!!!!
Unless some horrible natural disaster takes place and the ground opens up between me and the store I will be going there Tuesday to get it!!! The only thing I think that would stop me from buying it is if it is made of the same shiny leather as alexis or if it looks terrible on my arm....THIS is literally the bag I've been waiting for, it was love at first sight and I can't wait to see the color, I am imagining it is between pearl grey and dark khaki maybe??


----------



## melissatrv

sunblock said:


> That is a bad picture of dusty rose as i have dust rose and it doesnt look like that




Isn't it?  It almost looks brownish. At first I thought it was Dark Dune!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> New Bedford in Dark Taupe (New color as well) OH I am so getting this!



Looks good, nice and soft is it big?? I am eying that new x-small Ava...


----------



## melissatrv

My next bag will be the Collins Studded satchel in Merlot for fall.  Here are pics, granted not very good one.  Leather on this is TDF. Nice change from Saffiano.  I will post comp pics later of Dusty Rose and Tulip


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> My next bag will be the Collins Studded satchel in Merlot for fall.  Here are pics, granted not very good one.  Leather on this is TDF. Nice change from Saffiano.  I will post comp pics later of Dusty Rose and Tulip



It's such a beautiful bag I saw it today ... Can't wait for you to get it


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> My next bag will be the Collins Studded satchel in Merlot for fall.  Here are pics, granted not very good one.  Leather on this is TDF. Nice change from Saffiano.  I will post comp pics later of Dusty Rose and Tulip



Ooh so keen to see Dusty Rose v Tulip! And was that black and silver studs in the background?


----------



## sunblock

melissatrv said:


> Isn't it?  It almost looks brownish. At first I thought it was Dark Dune!!



Mines not mines like a dark pink in the uk we would call that a true blush pink with a purple tone


----------



## HesitantShopper

melissatrv said:


> My next bag will be the Collins Studded satchel in Merlot for fall.  Here are pics, granted not very good one.  Leather on this is TDF. Nice change from Saffiano.  I will post comp pics later of Dusty Rose and Tulip



fantastic color!


----------



## melissatrv

Here are some comp pics is Dusty Rose and Tulip.  The outdoors was hard to get since it was shady and cast a shadow.  The SA is holding the Dusty Rose studded but again it looks too beige with my crappy phone


----------



## sunblock

melissatrv said:


> Here are some comp pics is Dusty Rose and Tulip.  The outdoors was hard to get since it was shady and cast a shadow.  The SA is holding the Dusty Rose studded but again it looks too beige with my crappy phone



Im not sure i like tulip now hmmm


----------



## MKbaglover

melissatrv said:


> Here are some comp pics is Dusty Rose and Tulip.  The outdoors was hard to get since it was shady and cast a shadow.  The SA is holding the Dusty Rose studded but again it looks too beige with my crappy phone


Thank you for the comparison shot! To me Tulip looks like what Dusty Rose should have looked like!!!  I really like Tulip and I think the Selma would look lovely with a smart black coat for winter!  I can't wait to see it person.  I have to admit now that most of the colours have appeared, there aren't many that stand out to me.  That justifies the present I have just chosen, which is isn't a new season colour.  I chose Blossom and it should be here Mon/ Tues


----------



## cny1941

melissatrv said:


> Here are some comp pics is Dusty Rose and Tulip.  The outdoors was hard to get since it was shady and cast a shadow.  The SA is holding the Dusty Rose studded but again it looks too beige with my crappy phone




Thanks for the pics! I really want to see tulip irl.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> Here are some comp pics is Dusty Rose and Tulip.  The outdoors was hard to get since it was shady and cast a shadow.  The SA is holding the Dusty Rose studded but again it looks too beige with my crappy phone



Thank you for the pictures! I really like the look of Dusty Rose...hello A/W neutral....


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> I love this!  :okay:



Me to Ubo! Must see IRL.


----------



## melissatrv

To me the Dusty Rose looks more like a smoky mauve and the Tulip in the first stock photos from Canada and in Cynthia stock photos look more purple lilacy pink.  But IRL it looks more "rose".  Not dusty rose just rose.   I am a pink girl so like them both.  However I have a feeling a jumped the gun paying full price for them. I may return them and wait better deals.  Been depressed and on a buying binge to fill the void lately






sunblock said:


> Im not sure i like tulip now hmmm


 


MKbaglover said:


> Thank you for the comparison shot! To me Tulip looks like what Dusty Rose should have looked like!!!  I really like Tulip and I think the Selma would look lovely with a smart black coat for winter!  I can't wait to see it person.  I have to admit now that most of the colours have appeared, there aren't many that stand out to me.  That justifies the present I have just chosen, which is isn't a new season colour.  I chose Blossom and it should be here Mon/ Tues


 


cny1941 said:


> Thanks for the pics! I really want to see tulip irl.


 


DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you for the pictures! I really like the look of Dusty Rose...hello A/W neutral....


 


DiamondsForever said:


> Me to Ubo! Must see IRL.


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> My next bag will be the Collins Studded satchel in Merlot for fall.  Here are pics, granted not very good one.  Leather on this is TDF. Nice change from Saffiano.  I will post comp pics later of Dusty Rose and Tulip



I'm starting to like Merlot more and more......


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm starting to like Merlot more and more......


Merlot is a great fall color.  My Coach gathered leather Abigail in Bordeaux is almost the exact same color.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Me to Ubo! Must see IRL.


I'm going to try and wait patiently for iheart_purses' photos after she gets it.


----------



## J3nnif3r8

Do you ladies think I can bank on the large Selma coming out in dusty rose? I'm wondering if I should return the one in luggage I just got and wait for the dusty rose to come out (because I love it!) but I only carry the large bags.


----------



## Nymeria1

melissatrv said:


> My next bag will be the Collins Studded satchel in Merlot for fall.  Here are pics, granted not very good one.  Leather on this is TDF. Nice change from Saffiano.  I will post comp pics later of Dusty Rose and Tulip



This is a beautiful bag!  Saw it last night in my MKors boutique and loved it. Just a perfect color for Fall and Winter.  Thinking about this one!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melissatrv said:


> Here are some comp pics is Dusty Rose and Tulip.  The outdoors was hard to get since it was shady and cast a shadow.  The SA is holding the Dusty Rose studded but again it looks too beige with my crappy phone



It's hard with colors isn't it? Tulip looks way more pink BUT i am trying to figure out how much rose is in the dusty..  either way both look attractive.


----------



## HesitantShopper

What styles are coming in Merlot? to me that color screams fall/winter!


----------



## DiamondsForever

There is black with SHW in melissatrv pics in the background! Oh my!


----------



## melissatrv

Nymeria1 said:


> This is a beautiful bag!  Saw it last night in my MKors boutique and loved it. Just a perfect color for Fall and Winter.  Thinking about this one!!




Oh yes I am loving it.  Holding out hoping the dept stores might get t before fall officially kicks off and there will be a friends and family or something



HesitantShopper said:


> It's hard with colors isn't it? Tulip looks way more pink BUT i am trying to figure out how much rose is in the dusty..  either way both look attractive.




Dusty Rose looks like mauve to me



HesitantShopper said:


> What styles are coming in Merlot? to me that color screams fall/winter!




Yes I cannot wait.  I LOVE this color and will get something in it!



DiamondsForever said:


> There is black with SHW in melissatrv pics in the background! Oh my!




The black Selmas with silver studs you mean?


----------



## DiamondsForever

melissatrv said:


> The black Selmas with silver studs you mean?



Yes I spotted them zooming in on your picture. So exciting, been waiting for those!


----------



## gratefulgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> What styles are coming in Merlot? to me that color screams fall/winter!



Yes it does. I wonder how it compares to Claret. I recently purchased a Claret on EBay.


----------



## melissatrv

gratefulgirl said:


> Yes it does. I wonder how it compares to Claret. I recently purchased a Claret on EBay.




I have a Claret Sutton and think the Merlot has more purple undertones


----------



## melissatrv

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes I spotted them zooming in on your picture. So exciting, been waiting for those!




Yes great bag to add to any collection!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Apologies if someone already mentioned these but this is a new color Cinder! I am loving this in soft leather with silver hardware. You can wear it on the shoulder or as a crossbody. It looks like there are 2 sizes. I like the smaller one, but the one I'm holding above is the larger size. It looks like a cool taupe purple with brown tones, harder to describe it but it's a lovely neutral!


----------



## smileydimples

New Riley colors and Bedford


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3087084
> 
> View attachment 3087085
> 
> View attachment 3087086
> 
> Apologies if someone already mentioned these but this is a new color Cinder! I am loving this in soft leather with silver hardware. You can wear it on the shoulder or as a crossbody. It looks like there are 2 sizes. I like the smaller one, but the one I'm holding above is the larger size. It looks like a cool taupe purple with brown tones, harder to describe it but it's a lovely neutral!




Is this at Macy's  all the new or the Michael Kors store or Nordies?


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> New Riley colors and Bedford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087150
> View attachment 3087151
> View attachment 3087152
> View attachment 3087153
> View attachment 3087154





Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3087084
> 
> View attachment 3087085
> 
> View attachment 3087086
> 
> Apologies if someone already mentioned these but this is a new color Cinder! I am loving this in soft leather with silver hardware. You can wear it on the shoulder or as a crossbody. It looks like there are 2 sizes. I like the smaller one, but the one I'm holding above is the larger size. It looks like a cool taupe purple with brown tones, harder to describe it but it's a lovely neutral!



I am loving all these pictures!  Thank you girls!  Cinder is an interesting new colour and the merlot Riley looks lovely but I will wait to see the python bit of it in person.


----------



## myluvofbags

You all are killin me!


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> I am loving all these pictures!  Thank you girls!  Cinder is an interesting new colour and the merlot Riley looks lovely but I will wait to see the python bit of it in person.





myluvofbags said:


> You all are killin me!



Had to share  I want the new Riley eek merlot sooooooo badly


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Is this at Macy's  all the new or the Michael Kors store or Nordies?




Nordies!! 



smileydimples said:


> New Riley colors and Bedford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087150
> View attachment 3087151
> View attachment 3087152
> View attachment 3087153
> View attachment 3087154




Is the Bedford also in Cinder? I am loving this color!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Nordies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Bedford also in Cinder? I am loving this color!



No it is Dark Taupe according to the website I was on my lunch AND JUST STARTED I LOVE THE CINDER COLOR THOUGH UGGGG TROUBLE


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3087084
> 
> View attachment 3087085
> 
> View attachment 3087086
> 
> Apologies if someone already mentioned these but this is a new color Cinder! I am loving this in soft leather with silver hardware. You can wear it on the shoulder or as a crossbody. It looks like there are 2 sizes. I like the smaller one, but the one I'm holding above is the larger size. It looks like a cool taupe purple with brown tones, harder to describe it but it's a lovely neutral!


I Love this bag and color! Which bag is this again?


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> New Riley colors and Bedford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087150
> View attachment 3087151
> View attachment 3087152
> View attachment 3087153
> View attachment 3087154


The Riley in the top pic is gorgeous! Looks so rich ...almost purplish-red?


----------



## TnC

I can't wait to see cinder and dark taupe in person!


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> New Riley colors and Bedford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087150
> View attachment 3087151
> View attachment 3087152
> View attachment 3087153
> View attachment 3087154




I am confused, where did you get the Riley in Merlot in your avatar?  So awesome BTW, I am definitely getting something in this color


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I am confused, where did you get the Riley in Merlot in your avatar?  So awesome BTW, I am definitely getting something in this color



I went to the michael kors store on my lunch and took pictures of it and I posted other purses Bedford and rileys in here but I want this purse so bad I had to put it as my avatar because it will be mine hehehe 
They have the new floor set out
You have to get something in this color its to die for


----------



## tflowers921

My MIL gave me an MK gift card for my birthday so I just ordered this lovely, can't wait to receive her!


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> I can't wait to see cinder and dark taupe in person!



Dark taupe is soooo pretty


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Dark taupe is soooo pretty



I have't seen dark taupe IRL yet! I saw dusty rose today and it was also gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> I Love this bag and color! Which bag is this again?



I am not sure  I looked at the tag and I couldn't find the name which is odd! But there seem to be 2 sizes. The bigger one looked to be a good size but it was a bit too big for me as I am only 5'3" but I would love the smaller one. It's very easy and comfy to carry. I love that you can use it on the shoulder but also a longer strap for the shoulder and crossbody. When wearing it crossbody the shoulder strap with the chainlinks hang in the front and it looks very decorative!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I am not sure  I looked at the tag and I couldn't find the name which is odd! But there seem to be 2 sizes. The bigger one looked to be a good size but it was a bit too big for me as I am only 5'3" but I would love the smaller one. It's very easy and comfy to carry. I love that you can use it on the shoulder but also a longer strap for the shoulder and crossbody. When wearing it crossbody the shoulder strap with the chainlinks hang in the front and it looks very decorative!


Yeah I love the looks of it! Looks like it could be my type of bag lol. Let me know if you find out a name for it. I don't see it on MK's site.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3087084
> 
> View attachment 3087085
> 
> View attachment 3087086
> 
> Apologies if someone already mentioned these but this is a new color Cinder! I am loving this in soft leather with silver hardware. You can wear it on the shoulder or as a crossbody. It looks like there are 2 sizes. I like the smaller one, but the one I'm holding above is the larger size. It looks like a cool taupe purple with brown tones, harder to describe it but it's a lovely neutral!



That's lovely! Great colour and design. Tempting!


----------



## iheart_purses

Going today!! I will try to get more pictures of the store if my phone is not acting up... Hopefully I come home with that Bedford!


----------



## 2 stars

I just saw this at Saks Fifth Avenue website. It's called the campbell leather satchel. 
Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## tflowers921

2 stars said:


> I just saw this at Saks Fifth Avenue website. It's called the campbell leather satchel.
> Has anyone else seen this?




I hate to say this but it looks a lot like the Givenchy Antigona


----------



## keishapie1973

2 stars said:


> I just saw this at Saks Fifth Avenue website. It's called the campbell leather satchel.
> Has anyone else seen this?




I haven't seen it but I like it. I went to my local Macy's to catch a glimpse of some Fall bags but they didn't have any....[emoji30]


----------



## smileydimples

I'm in trouble they have Riley and dusty rose


----------



## 2 stars

tflowers921 said:


> I hate to say this but it looks a lot like the Givenchy Antigona



It does but at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## 2 stars

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven't seen it but I like it. I went to my local Macy's to catch a glimpse of some Fall bags but they didn't have any....[emoji30]



I like it too can't wait to see if other stores will be carrying it.


----------



## sunblock

2 stars said:


> I just saw this at Saks Fifth Avenue website. It's called the campbell leather satchel.
> Has anyone else seen this?



I was just thinking that its nice though


----------



## tflowers921

sunblock said:


> I was just thinking that its nice though




I didn't mean it offensively! I'm usually the first one to argue that MK is very original, just think this one is very close to the givenchy


----------



## cpetty08

Minkette said:


> 1. Michael Kors Miranda Bucket in Medium/Cobalt
> 2. Michael Kors Rogers Bag in Elephant
> 3. Michael Kors Mini Selma Messenger in Turquoise
> 4. Michael Kors X-Small Miranda in Slate


 
#1 looks just like the MG Bucket bag.........


----------



## MKbaglover

cpetty08 said:


> #1 looks just like the MG Bucket bag.........


Do not all plain bucket bags look each other- they are plain leather, have a drawstring, shoulder strap and have a bucket shape.


----------



## cpetty08

MKbaglover said:


> Do not all plain bucket bags look each other- they are plain leather, have a drawstring, shoulder strap and have a bucket shape.


 


Not necessarily, but to each his own........


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I'm in trouble they have Riley and dusty rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087922




Omg I love this style in dusty rose! So perfect!!!


----------



## iheart_purses

My NEW Bedford Md Satchel in DARK TAUPE
Overall I would say the color is almost identical to dark dune....only on a soft leather...makes no sense right
Without Flash



With Flash



Beside DARK DUNE, Medium Selma



Wings are spread!!


----------



## smileydimples

iheart_purses said:


> My NEW Bedford Md Satchel in DARK TAUPE
> Overall I would say the color is almost identical to dark dune....only on a soft leather...makes no sense right
> Without Flash
> View attachment 3088540
> 
> 
> With Flash
> View attachment 3088541
> 
> 
> Beside DARK DUNE, Medium Selma
> View attachment 3088545
> 
> 
> Wings are spread!!
> View attachment 3088549



Congrats she's so pretty I saw this in person and loved it great to know its like dark dune I don't have one yet so this would be great


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> My NEW Bedford Md Satchel in DARK TAUPE
> 
> Overall I would say the color is almost identical to dark dune....only on a soft leather...makes no sense right
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> View attachment 3088540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash
> 
> View attachment 3088541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beside DARK DUNE, Medium Selma
> 
> View attachment 3088545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wings are spread!!
> 
> View attachment 3088549




Beautiful. Looks slightly lighter than dark dune IMO


----------



## iheart_purses

smileydimples said:


> Congrats she's so pretty I saw this in person and loved it great to know its like dark dune I don't have one yet so this would be great



When I first saw it I thought wow this is smaller than I expected :wondering
But then I discovered how the strap connecting part opens up and I was like yay it can spread its wings!!! LOL....I walked around the store with it and the SA didn't even talk to me because she just knew I was the crazy person who called about it a couple days earlier. Its horrible they know they don't have to help me because I'll help myself. But I got it and she's home and resting after being treated with rain and stain. Cannot wait to use it!!!


----------



## iheart_purses

paula3boys said:


> Beautiful. Looks slightly lighter than dark dune IMO



Yes slightly, slightly lighter!!! I purposely wore dark dune to the store so I could compare colors immediately. Basically it is as though it was the same color but on soft leather, so it didn't turn out the exact same so they decided to name a new color---that is what I think.


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> Yes slightly, slightly lighter!!! I purposely wore dark dune to the store so I could compare colors immediately. Basically it is as though it was the same color but on soft leather, so it didn't turn out the exact same so they decided to name a new color---that is what I think.




Which do you prefer?


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> New Riley colors and Bedford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087150
> View attachment 3087151
> View attachment 3087152
> View attachment 3087153
> View attachment 3087154



you know i usually am so NOT into reptile but that Riley done in that color(Merlot??) is absolutely gorgeous~~


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3087560
> 
> My MIL gave me an MK gift card for my birthday so I just ordered this lovely, can't wait to receive her!



Nice! lovely gift.



iheart_purses said:


> My NEW Bedford Md Satchel in DARK TAUPE
> Overall I would say the color is almost identical to dark dune....only on a soft leather...makes no sense right
> Without Flash
> View attachment 3088540
> 
> 
> With Flash
> View attachment 3088541
> 
> 
> Beside DARK DUNE, Medium Selma
> View attachment 3088545
> 
> 
> Wings are spread!!
> View attachment 3088549



very nice! congrats.


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> My NEW Bedford Md Satchel in DARK TAUPE
> Overall I would say the color is almost identical to dark dune....only on a soft leather...makes no sense right
> Without Flash
> View attachment 3088540
> 
> 
> With Flash
> View attachment 3088541
> 
> 
> Beside DARK DUNE, Medium Selma
> View attachment 3088545
> 
> 
> Wings are spread!!
> View attachment 3088549


 


iheart_purses said:


> Yes slightly, slightly lighter!!! I purposely wore dark dune to the store so I could compare colors immediately. Basically it is as though it was the same color but on soft leather, so it didn't turn out the exact same so they decided to name a new color---that is what I think.


 
iheart_purses, thanks so much for the pics.   I really like how dark taupe looks on that soft leather.  I like that it's slightly lighter than dark dune.  The bag looks great IRL.  Good choice!


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> you know i usually am so NOT into reptile but that Riley done in that color(Merlot??) is absolutely gorgeous~~




Ditto


----------



## iheart_purses

Thanks everyone!
Paula- I prefer dark dune. I wish dark taupe was lighter and more different somehow so that I could diversify my collection a bit more,  but I had to have this bag


----------



## melissatrv

Bloomingdales has some of the new bags and a Dusty Rose in Sutton.  I might return my Dillon for that one


----------



## Bellepedia

MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS NAOMI LARGE TWIST-STRAP TOTE BAG
Been searching for a black hobo bag.. And found this..Didnt find it here in TPf


----------



## Bellepedia

MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS NAOMI LARGE TWIST-STRAP TOTE BAG







Interior seems to be beige, unlike black..


----------



## TnC

Bellepedia said:


> MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS NAOMI LARGE TWIST-STRAP TOTE BAG
> 
> View attachment 3089544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089548
> 
> 
> Interior seems to be beige, unlike black..



Saw this in store and it's a beautiful bag. I liked that the interior is beige.


----------



## myluvofbags

Bellepedia said:


> MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS NAOMI LARGE TWIST-STRAP TOTE BAG
> 
> View attachment 3089544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089548
> 
> 
> Interior seems to be beige, unlike black..



Be sure to double check the interior color if that's important to you.   I grabbed the black bowery after seeing pic's that the interior was beige but when I got it, it turned out to have a black interior.   That went back as I was looking for a black bag that isn't a black hole.   I'm rethinking it as I love the style.   Wish it came in more colors.


----------



## Bellepedia

myluvofbags said:


> Be sure to double check the interior color if that's important to you.   I grabbed the black bowery after seeing pic's that the interior was beige but when I got it, it turned out to have a black interior.   That went back as I was looking for a black bag that isn't a black hole.   I'm rethinking it as I love the style.   Wish it came in more colors.




I luv the bowery too.. In Fact I'm in between the bowery and Naomi now.. Didn't see Naomi in real though... My preference is beige interior as well.. But for me,first priority is the style/silhouette


----------



## TnC

Bellepedia said:


> I luv the bowery too.. In Fact I'm in between the bowery and Naomi now.. Didn't see Naomi in real though... My preference is beige interior as well.. But for me,first priority is the style/silhouette



I can confirm that the interior is beige. Saw it this past weekend at Macy's. I love black bags and was attracted to the Naomi because of the braided handle and was really surprised that the interior is beige. So much easier to look through your items than a black hole haha.


----------



## myluvofbags

Bellepedia said:


> I luv the bowery too.. In Fact I'm in between the bowery and Naomi now.. Didn't see Naomi in real though... My preference is beige interior as well.. But for me,first priority is the style/silhouette



Good to know it won't bother you.   I have a few black bags but was hunting for one with a lighter interior.   I actually picked up a black medium selma messenger, as its smaller I can live with the interior being black.   I'm really pleasantly surprised at how I'm loving the ease of this small size.


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss CinthiaZ,  this is in goat leather!   I just might have found one to try out!


----------



## Bellepedia

TnC said:


> I can confirm that the interior is beige. Saw it this past weekend at Macy's. I love black bags and was attracted to the Naomi because of the braided handle and was really surprised that the interior is beige. So much easier to look through your items than a black hole haha.




Oh they have it in macys? Im planning to visit this weekend, but its not online.. Got to check it there..[emoji4]


----------



## Bellepedia

Another new find??


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Miss CinthiaZ,  this is in goat leather!   I just might have found one to try out!


Oh I really like the Collins in this style/ colou!  I would also like to feel it'


----------



## MKbaglover

I found this on Neuman Marcus, they also have the new Hannah in Cinder and a python colour block sutton in Ecru.


----------



## iheart_purses

Bellepedia said:


> View attachment 3089768
> View attachment 3089769
> 
> 
> Another new find??



Tried this on when I went to get my Bedford, it was beautiful! I thought I could buy it instead....it's just I already have a bag of the same shape, so I needed something new! This in the Dark Taupe was actually the first bag that caught my eye when I walked into the store!


----------



## iheart_purses

myluvofbags said:


> Miss CinthiaZ,  this is in goat leather!   I just might have found one to try out!



Love this as well! Also tried it on at the store, it is beautiful and the embossing accents make it look less excessive than that embossed Dillon. I would buy it if I needed an endless supply of bags


----------



## smileydimples

Lord and Taylor has Pearl grey studded Selma


----------



## smileydimples

I returned my blossom Hamilton because I am loving leAther a lot more these days and was able to still keep my 25 percent off with it and  ordered the Collins in cinder


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> I returned my blossom Hamilton because I am loving leAther a lot more these days and was able to still keep my 25 percent off with it and  ordered the Collins in cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092458



Oooohhh,  can't wait to see pics.   I'm really liking the cinder color.   I wish this studded Collins came in this color.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Oooohhh,  can't wait to see pics.   I'm really liking the cinder color.   I wish this studded Collins came in this color.



Me too I love the studs


----------



## LeyondaJean94

smileydimples said:


> Lord and Taylor has Pearl grey studded Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091683



OMG! This selma is soo pretty!! im currently looking for lg selma


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> I returned my blossom Hamilton because I am loving leAther a lot more these days and was able to still keep my 25 percent off with it and  ordered the Collins in cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092458




OMG!!! Great decision. I can't wait to see your pics. I am loving this bag and this color....[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I returned my blossom Hamilton because I am loving leAther a lot more these days and was able to still keep my 25 percent off with it and  ordered the Collins in cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092458


Ooo love this color and can't wait to see your pix and your thoughts!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> I returned my blossom Hamilton because I am loving leAther a lot more these days and was able to still keep my 25 percent off with it and  ordered the Collins in cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092458



Very nice!


----------



## myluvofbags

Just picked up the Collins studded satchel and could not resist the cuteness of the small Smyth dome satchel!


----------



## myluvofbags

Btw, my SA told me a light purple will most likely be coming out in the next few months and will keep me updated!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked up the Collins studded satchel and could not resist the cuteness of the small Smyth dome satchel!




Ohhhhh congrats I love your bags miss little sister bag twin [emoji175][emoji175] you beat me with your Collins


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Btw, my SA told me a light purple will most likely be coming out in the next few months and will keep me updated!




Ohhhhh keep me updated


----------



## JessLuu

myluvofbags said:


> Btw, my SA told me a light purple will most likely be coming out in the next few months and will keep me updated!


Yes, please!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhhh congrats I love your bags miss little sister bag twin [emoji175][emoji175] you beat me with your Collins



I couldn't resist,  lol!  I can't wait to see yours in cinder!


----------



## iheart_purses

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked up the Collins studded satchel and could not resist the cuteness of the small Smyth dome satchel!



Very nice. I really like the studded Collins it is such a nice bag... It will be the one for this season that I will admire but never buy since I got my Bedford! 
So glad someone on here got it!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Oooohhh,  can't wait to see pics.   I'm really liking the cinder color.   I wish this studded Collins came in this color.


OMG!! Why do you gals keep showing me these great leather bags! lol! This Collins is awesome! Holy Canoli! Even has an outer pocket on it! NICE!! Uhg, That brown is sweet but I wonder if it comes in black and silver with the studs??


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!! Why do you gals keep showing me these great leather bags! lol! This Collins is awesome! Holy Canoli! Even has an outer pocket on it! NICE!! Uhg, That brown is sweet but I wonder if it comes in black and silver with the studs??



I thought I saw one when the first put them online but right now it's not there. They also had other colors and those are not there either so hopefully they come back in almost positive I saw black with silver


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!! Why do you gals keep showing me these great leather bags! lol! This Collins is awesome! Holy Canoli! Even has an outer pocket on it! NICE!! Uhg, That brown is sweet but I wonder if it comes in black and silver with the studs??



It's goat leather too!   Unfortunately the black I saw also had gold hardware.


----------



## CinthiaZ

You all got me looking on the MK website for colors of the Collins and NOW look what I ran into!! OMG!!  

This is the MK Medium Abby Satchel. WOW!  You guyz are BAD for me!! lol! See what you did now?? lol! This bag is is amazing! Look at that lock on it! Has a great outer pocket and comes with silver hardware. Holy Canoli! There's no end to this MK madness!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I thought I saw one when the first put them online but right now it's not there. They also had other colors and those are not there either so hopefully they come back in almost positive I saw black with silver


I just looked and only saw black and gold. I hope you are right. But then I ran into the Abby posted above! There's no end to this. Did I hear someone say MK is going to fade away?? NOT!! lol! They just coming up with more amazing bags and have been for 34 years!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> It's goat leather too!   Unfortunately the black I saw also had gold hardware.


GOAT LEATHER!!!????  OH NO!! That is an amazing price for goat leather!! Do you know what other designers charge for goat leather bags?? 2000 on up. Believe me, I have looked. I can't believe MK offers them for so much less. I have a goat leather Naomi bag and it is amazing leather! Now I gotta get this for sure! Uhg....lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Good Grief! Now I just saw this one! The Leigh Satchel!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Good Grief! Now I just saw this one! The Leigh Satchel!



This is sweet.   I like the silver studs.  Outer pockets?


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> This is sweet.   I like the silver studs.  Outer pockets?


Not sure? Hoping so on the other side> Have to go back and check. I'm thinking it probably does.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> You all got me looking on the MK website for colors of the Collins and NOW look what I ran into!! OMG!!
> 
> This is the MK Medium Abby Satchel. WOW!  You guyz are BAD for me!! lol! See what you did now?? lol! This bag is is amazing! Look at that lock on it! Has a great outer pocket and comes with silver hardware. Holy Canoli! There's no end to this MK madness!


Pretty!  It's goat leather, too!  I noticed it also comes in black with shw.  What's the lock for?  There doesn't seem to be a key anywhere.


----------



## lucydee

melissatrv said:


> Here are some comp pics is Dusty Rose and Tulip.  The outdoors was hard to get since it was shady and cast a shadow.  The SA is holding the Dusty Rose studded but again it looks too beige with my crappy phone



Hello, 
can you please tell me what color is the studded selma the lady is holding in her arm?
Its beautiful and seems like a good neutral color for fall/winter.
Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked up the Collins studded satchel and could not resist the cuteness of the small Smyth dome satchel!




Aren't these cute!


myluvofbags said:


> Btw, my SA told me a light purple will most likely be coming out in the next few months and will keep me updated!



oh that would be soooo nice!


----------



## smileydimples

Merlot Riley is now on macys.com &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ubo22

lucydee said:


> Hello,
> can you please tell me what color is the studded selma the lady is holding in her arm?
> Its beautiful and seems like a good neutral color for fall/winter.
> Thanks!


I think she said the studded Selma is dusty rose.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Merlot Riley is now on macys.com &#128522;&#128522;


The color says merlot but the picture shows ecru.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> The color says merlot but the picture shows ecru.



It's not showing the picture yet but it is there because when I had them do I search it popped up in the store so it is available to order


----------



## smileydimples

At Dillards Cornflower and Dusty Rose Riley


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> At Dillards Cornflower and Dusty Rose Riley



I saw Dusty Rose Riley in Italy last week. It's really gorgeous and tempting!


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> I saw Dusty Rose Riley in Italy last week. It's really gorgeous and tempting!



I really want it, love dusty rose in soft leather. I love Cornflower but I got that color in Casey Medium when it was on sale


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> I really want it, love dusty rose in soft leather. I love Cornflower but I got that color in Casey Medium when it was on sale



 I also liked Dusty Rose more in soft leather! Does MK do a smaller Riley? The one I tried on seemed v.big!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Pretty!  It's goat leather, too!  I noticed it also comes in black with shw.  What's the lock for?  There doesn't seem to be a key anywhere.


There is a key! Look closer!  Or i might have seen it in a different photo, but I noticed it does have a key. Isn't it awesome?? And YES! It comes in black and silver! Uhg...MK drives me crazy! lol!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> There is a key! Look closer!  Or i might have seen it in a different photo, but I noticed it does have a key. Isn't it awesome?? And YES! It comes in black and silver! Uhg...MK drives me crazy! lol!


Oh, I see the key now!  It's right there on the other end of the leather piece where the lock hangs.  Is there someplace to lock the bag?  I'm confused.


----------



## melissatrv

lucydee said:


> Hello,
> can you please tell me what color is the studded selma the lady is holding in her arm?
> Its beautiful and seems like a good neutral color for fall/winter.
> Thanks!




Hi Lucy that is the Dusty Rose Studded Selma!


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked up the Collins studded satchel and could not resist the cuteness of the small Smyth dome satchel!



Ok, just returned the Collins cause where the outer pocket is one side is higher than the other.   My intention was to exchange but the other 2 brought out had dark markings or spots.   I'm really bummed.   My sa will let me know when more come in but those dark spots could just be the leather I'm told.  Btw, they did have it in black with shw.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, just returned the Collins cause where the outer pocket is one side is higher than the other.   My intention was to exchange but the other 2 brought out had dark markings or spots.   I'm really bummed.   My sa will let me know when more come in but those dark spots could just be the leather I'm told.  Btw, they did have it in black with shw.


OMG, Luvbug!! You gotta stop doing this to me!! lol! I gotta get this!!  Where do they have them with the silver, at Macy's??


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, just returned the Collins cause where the outer pocket is one side is higher than the other.   My intention was to exchange but the other 2 brought out had dark markings or spots.   I'm really bummed.   My sa will let me know when more come in but those dark spots could just be the leather I'm told.  Btw, they did have it in black with shw.





CinthiaZ said:


> OMG, Luvbug!! You gotta stop doing this to me!! lol! I gotta get this!!  Where do they have them with the silver, at Macy's??



I knew I saw it!!!! Its only at Michael Kors store. Its exclusive to them with the studs


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> I knew I saw it!!!! Its only at Michael Kors store. Its exclusive to them with the studs



Yes, it was in the boutique.


----------



## TnC

Wow the Collins purse looks beautiful! Next on my list is a black crossbody with silver hardware.


----------



## melissatrv

Is this new or maybe not?  I saw a Pearl Grey Medium Selma with silver studs at Lord and Taylor


Ooops nevermind  SmileyDimples posted a couple pages back.  I think I might have to have that bag. MK is kicking it out of the park lately.  Cannot wait to see the entire fall/winter line up


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Good Grief! Now I just saw this one! The Leigh Satchel!


Okay Cynthia you need to stop posting these nice new bags I love! lol ...you have me on MK's site looking at Abby's little crossbody sis. Yikes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Good Grief! Now I just saw this one! The Leigh Satchel!


I didn't see this on Mk's site?!?


----------



## MkLover209

2 stars said:


> Raspberry with shw  My prayers have been answered.



Omg! I need this bag, gorgeous color and style!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> I didn't see this on Mk's site?!?


It's there. That's where I saw it when I was looking t the Collins. It is under the newly released section, I believe.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay Cynthia you need to stop posting these nice new bags I love! lol ...you have me on MK's site looking at Abby's little crossbody sis. Yikes!


lol! Now you know how I feel! The other gals started it all, with the Collins! lol!  I got on the website to see if it came in black and silver and ran into the Abby and Leigh bags!  There's no end to this madness! lol!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Now you know how I feel! The other gals started it all, with the Collins! lol!  I got on the website to see if it came in black and silver and ran into the Abby and Leigh bags!  There's no end to this madness! lol!



oops I did start it.and now I am going nuts I dont see the bags at all you showed huh:


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> oops I did start it.and now I am going nuts I dont see the bags at all you showed huh:


LMAO!!  Did you sign in??  Did you check new releases or do a search in their search bar for the style names?? I was NOT hallucinating! lol!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> LMAO!!  Did you sign in??  Did you check new releases or do a search in their search bar for the style names?? I was NOT hallucinating! lol!



Yes I just tried again ::help: Still dont see...maybe my husband has tricked my eyes to be blind on Michael Kors website...
Or it blocks out purse whores


----------



## Uthra11

I saw tulip selma today at the MK store, but haven't seen it anywhere else. Is this MK store exclusive? Also saw the dusty rose, thought it was a great neutral if you want to stay away from brown and blacks, but just not my thing. Anyone have bought tulip anywhere other than MK store?


----------



## lucydee

melissatrv said:


> Hi Lucy that is the Dusty Rose Studded Selma!



Thanks Melissa!


----------



## Bellepedia

Bowery satchel?!
Deal going on in macys.. Around $190.. Tempted..!![emoji13]


----------



## Brandless

Hi ladies, 
I've been lurking in this thread ever since I spied a Cindy satchel at the store. I was never into structured bags (generally favoring slouchy and relaxed styles) but lately my tastes have changed and am now appreciating the beauty of satchels and other ladylike silhouettes. I visited our local Macy's today and they just released their display of bags in the dusty rose. Here are some eye candy.







I was told sale of Shop for a Cause passes will start Aug. 19 and so will presale which will include 25% discount on the bags. Can't wait!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Brandless said:


> Hi ladies,
> I've been lurking in this thread ever since I spied a Cindy satchel at the store. I was never into structured bags (generally favoring slouchy and relaxed styles) but lately my tastes have changed and am now appreciating the beauty of satchels and other ladylike silhouettes. I visited our local Macy's today and they just released their display of bags in the dusty rose. Here are some eye candy.
> View attachment 3098904
> View attachment 3098905
> View attachment 3098906
> View attachment 3098907
> View attachment 3098908
> 
> 
> I was told sale of Shop for a Cause passes will start Aug. 19 and so will presale which will include 25% discount on the bags. Can't wait!



All so pretty! tfs!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Bellepedia said:


> View attachment 3098158
> 
> Bowery satchel?!
> Deal going on in macys.. Around $190.. Tempted..!![emoji13]




I just ordered this from Macy's. I couldn't resist. [emoji6]


----------



## TnC

I'm actually liking dusty rose now after seeing it in the sutton. I finally saw cinder but was not really in to it. I rather get dark dune.


----------



## smileydimples

Here's live pics for Riley


----------



## BeachBagGal

Chandler... There's a large and med version. Bit different with the handles. So I'm thinking this is the bag Pinkalicious posted about and wasn't sure of the name. Very interested in checking out both bags! Has anyone seen either... thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## laurelenas

BeachBagGal said:


> Chandler... There's a large and med version. Bit different with the handles. So I'm thinking this is the bag Pinkalicious posted about and wasn't sure of the name. Very interested in checking out both bags! Has anyone seen either... thoughts? Opinions?
> View attachment 3103154
> 
> View attachment 3103158
> 
> View attachment 3103166
> 
> View attachment 3103168




The large one looks so nice!


----------



## melissatrv

Uthra11 said:


> I saw tulip selma today at the MK store, but haven't seen it anywhere else. Is this MK store exclusive? Also saw the dusty rose, thought it was a great neutral if you want to stay away from brown and blacks, but just not my thing. Anyone have bought tulip anywhere other than MK store?




I bought it from MK and have not seen it elsewhere.  Haven't snipped tags in case it shows up at dept stores


----------



## melissatrv

Can someone tell me about the Macys sale, don't see anything online.  Should I have received a coupon?


----------



## ai.syabaniah

melissatrv said:


> Can someone tell me about the Macys sale, don't see anything online.  Should I have received a coupon?


Same question as mine..I don't see anything


----------



## Uthra11

melissatrv said:


> I bought it from MK and have not seen it elsewhere.  Haven't snipped tags in case it shows up at dept stores




Can you put up a picture of your bag? I would love to see it. Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah03

melissatrv said:


> Can someone tell me about the Macys sale, don't see anything online.  Should I have received a coupon?




If you look in the  "Chat about the deals" thread, a wonderful person posted a link to the info on Macy's website. You can actually buy the pass online and use it!


----------



## Bellepedia

BeachBagGal said:


> Chandler... There's a large and med version. Bit different with the handles. So I'm thinking this is the bag Pinkalicious posted about and wasn't sure of the name. Very interested in checking out both bags! Has anyone seen either... thoughts? Opinions?
> View attachment 3103154
> 
> View attachment 3103158
> 
> View attachment 3103166
> 
> View attachment 3103168




I havent these in the stores.. But i guess these are more muted down version of the Brooke convertible bag.. Especially the medium one looks just the same..
Brooke one has chained straps.. Whereas this one doesnt and has 2 side pockets.. But the shape of it is  what reminded me of that..


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Chandler... There's a large and med version. Bit different with the handles. So I'm thinking this is the bag Pinkalicious posted about and wasn't sure of the name. Very interested in checking out both bags! Has anyone seen either... thoughts? Opinions?
> View attachment 3103154
> 
> View attachment 3103158
> 
> View attachment 3103166
> 
> View attachment 3103168


I like the look of this, I'm looking for soft leather bag like this but want it to have the option of a proper crossbody not one that sits above the hip like the Selma strap!  I will have to measure mine and compare!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just came home to the autumn MK catalogue in the post. There is a merlot Dillon in there for those who love this colour! Not seen that before.


----------



## ai.syabaniah

Sarah03 said:


> If you look in the  "Chat about the deals" thread, a wonderful person posted a link to the info on Macy's website. You can actually buy the pass online and use it!


Thank you for the information, could you please give me the link for that thread? Thanks

Edit

Sorry I'm already found it.


----------



## TnC

DiamondsForever said:


> Just came home to the autumn MK catalogue in the post. There is a merlot Dillon in there for those who love this colour! Not seen that before.



Any new crossbody bags coming out?


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> Any new crossbody bags coming out?



No new styles. However a Blush quilted Cindy caught my eye....


----------



## iheart_purses

TnC said:


> Any new crossbody bags coming out?



Yes!!! Jamie Large saddle bag! It is a suede crossbody....Pg 15, loving this!!!
I just got the new catalog as well....

They've got a black and navy collins
and a back and navy riley (body is solid navy, handles are back, charm is black)
Izzy tote merlot outside, pastel pink inside.

So excited for these things!


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> Yes!!! Jamie Large saddle bag! It is a suede crossbody....Pg 15, loving this!!!
> I just got the new catalog as well....
> 
> They've got a black and navy collins
> and a back and navy riley (body is solid navy, handles are back, charm is black)
> Izzy tote merlot outside, pastel pink inside.
> 
> So excited for these things!



Ooh. I would love to see the merlot Izzy tote. I am in the market for a tote....


----------



## TnC

iheart_purses said:


> Yes!!! Jamie Large saddle bag! It is a suede crossbody....Pg 15, loving this!!!
> I just got the new catalog as well....
> 
> They've got a black and navy collins
> and a back and navy riley (body is solid navy, handles are back, charm is black)
> Izzy tote merlot outside, pastel pink inside.
> 
> So excited for these things!



Thanks for letting me know! Can't wait to see the new goodies!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Yes!!! Jamie Large saddle bag! It is a suede crossbody....Pg 15, loving this!!!
> I just got the new catalog as well....
> 
> They've got a black and navy collins
> and a back and navy riley (body is solid navy, handles are back, charm is black)
> Izzy tote merlot outside, pastel pink inside.
> 
> So excited for these things!



Good point about Jamie hon, I missed that one!


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> Good point about Jamie hon, I missed that one!



Hey it's easy to get distracted by all the beautiful things in there and miss something


----------



## HesitantShopper

I saw the suede bag too, another who got the catalog lol. Interesting choice... not sure what i think while i like the way it feels i would worry on durability vs the other options.


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Hey it's easy to get distracted by all the beautiful things in there and miss something



Lol certainly was! I was busy scrolling in the hope of finding black & SHW finally...


----------



## TnC

Sorry if this was already posted but I saw some new purple colors coming out. Wisteria and Iris.


----------



## Uthra11

TnC said:


> Sorry if this was already posted but I saw some new purple colors coming out. Wisteria and Iris.




Whoa! Is it iris with silver hardware?


----------



## TnC

Uthra11 said:


> Whoa! Is it iris with silver hardware?



Yup looks like it! Found these on Macy's. So excited for more colors with silver hardware!!


----------



## myluvofbags

TnC said:


> Sorry if this was already posted but I saw some new purple colors coming out. Wisteria and Iris.



Yeah!  My SA said more purple colors are coming,  didn't think it would be this soon.   Beautiful, I'm still waiting on the lighter purples.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Yeah!  My SA said more purple colors are coming,  didn't think it would be this soon.   Beautiful, I'm still waiting on the lighter purples.



Please,  please,  please... this is somewhat the shade of purple I want in a bag,  preferably in soft leather but I'll take anything,  lol!


----------



## laurelenas

tnc said:


> yup looks like it! Found these on macy's. So excited for more colors with silver hardware!!




+1


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nice to see some purple!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

TnC said:


> Sorry if this was already posted but I saw some new purple colors coming out. Wisteria and Iris.



Pretty colours...&#128525;&#128561;!!! I knew I shouldn't have checked this thread - this'll be bad for my bank account....&#128557;&#128561;&#128557;! I guess MK has been paying attention to what colours some of the PF ladies wants. Hopefully Nordstrom or Holt (we don't have Macy's here) would carry these colours and the Tulip Selma.


----------



## Sarah03

I'm really loving the suede bucket bags, but I've never owned a suede bag. 
View attachment 3106280


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I'm really loving the suede bucket bags, but I've never owned a suede bag.
> View attachment 3106280



Looks really nice! hesitant (ha ha) on the suede... not sure how 'special care' that is.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks really nice! hesitant (ha ha) on the suede... not sure how 'special care' that is.




Haha!  Yes for sure. I'd probably ruin it in 10 minutes.


----------



## TnC

I forgot who was looking for it on here but the Small Sutton in Blush is up in Macy's website now.


----------



## smileydimples

Some new stuff at macys


----------



## TnC

Ooooh!!!! I like that Jane messenger!! Did not see that one. I love that it has silver hardware. Can't wait to see that in person!!! Love all the compartments!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Oh no, I thought I was done with MK for awhile but I love the Campbells with the black hardware!!


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> Ooooh!!!! I like that Jane messenger!! Did not see that one. I love that it has silver hardware. Can't wait to see that in person!!! Love all the compartments!




Me too that's why I had to also show it modeled .. I love it and the cord and the silver hardware 



Harley77 said:


> Oh no, I thought I was done with MK for awhile but I love the Campbells with the black hardware!!




I know I was bag content then fall colors and new bags. Came I'm in trouble I love Campbell too


----------



## keishapie1973

Harley77 said:


> Oh no, I thought I was done with MK for awhile but I love the Campbells with the black hardware!!



Agreed!!! Love the black on black.....


----------



## ubo22

TnC said:


> Ooooh!!!! I like that Jane messenger!! Did not see that one. I love that it has silver hardware. Can't wait to see that in person!!! Love all the compartments!


+1
I love that wide cross-body strap!


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 3106757

Iris/silver Riley. Omg.


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3106757
> 
> Iris/silver Riley. Omg.



Omg is right &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128576;me want


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ahhhh black/silver riley and the iris riley and the navy campbell both in large and small are calling my name!!!!

I have to seriously stop oogling these threads because I want everything!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Some more new stuff


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Some more new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106923
> View attachment 3106924
> View attachment 3106925
> View attachment 3106926
> View attachment 3106927
> View attachment 3106928
> View attachment 3106929
> View attachment 3106931
> View attachment 3106932
> View attachment 3106933



Oooohhh,  I'm liking the steel gray!


----------



## TnC

Would love to see Pastel Pink next to blossom and blush! So many pretty colors!


----------



## Uthra11

I am liking all the colors.. And glad tulip is not Mk exclusive!


----------



## Uthra11

myluvofbags said:


> Oooohhh,  I'm liking the steel gray!




I know it's so good. I just got pearl grey.. May be I should return and buy this.


----------



## myluvofbags

Uthra11 said:


> I know it's so good. I just got pearl grey.. May be I should return and buy this.



So hard a decision as one is light and the other is dark.   Maybe you can wait till you can see it irl, then decide.   Personally I have pearl grey already and I think I prefer the darker shade of the steel grey.


----------



## MKbaglover

It is funny I was a bit disappointed with all the new releases recently and not much stood out to me.  Now everything has changed in 24 hours!!!! I love the steel grey colour, iris looks great in soft leather/Riley and both iris and wisteria suit different saffiano bags!  I am also liking some of the new style bags too.......no more!  All I need to see now is the forest green type colour to come back and i am scuppered!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Oooohhh,  I'm liking the steel gray!


 


myluvofbags said:


> So hard a decision as one is light and the other is dark.   Maybe you can wait till you can see it irl, then decide.   Personally I have pearl grey already and I think I prefer the darker shade of the steel grey.


 
+1
Steel grey is definitely my preferred shade of grey. It looks fabulous with silver hardware.  I've been waiting on this shade in the USA ever since I saw heather grey came out in Europe.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3106757
> 
> Iris/silver Riley. Omg.





smileydimples said:


> Some more new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106923
> View attachment 3106924
> View attachment 3106925
> View attachment 3106926
> View attachment 3106927
> View attachment 3106928
> View attachment 3106929
> View attachment 3106931
> View attachment 3106932
> View attachment 3106933




wowee look at all the purple! and steel grey.. how cool is that?!


----------



## Sarah03

More!
View attachment 3107219
View attachment 3107220
View attachment 3107221
View attachment 3107222


I love the Navy Hamilton with dark hardware. I'm going to have a hard time restraining myself this fall.


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> More!
> View attachment 3107219
> View attachment 3107220
> View attachment 3107221
> View attachment 3107222
> 
> 
> I love the Navy Hamilton with dark hardware. I'm going to have a hard time restraining myself this fall.


What?!  That new French Binding Hamilton is absolutely gorgeous with the soft leather and black hardware!


----------



## smileydimples

Riley's!!


----------



## TnC

MKbaglover said:


> It is funny I was a bit disappointed with all the new releases recently and not much stood out to me.  Now everything has changed in 24 hours!!!! I love the steel grey colour, iris looks great in soft leather/Riley and both iris and wisteria suit different saffiano bags!  I am also liking some of the new style bags too.......no more!  All I need to see now is the forest green type colour to come back and i am scuppered!



I agree! So many new colors and styles! I'm in trouble LOL!


----------



## Uthra11

Do you'll think macys will have this new stuff before the 29th? I would like to check out the colors in person before I buy. I am thinking of buying 3 bags.. And don't know how many more to come.. OMG! This is crazyyyyy..


----------



## TnC

I'm loving this! I like how this has an outer zippered pocket!


----------



## melissatrv

Oooh I like the Iris color but have my grape Selma from last year which I absolutely love.  Could not justify the spend


----------



## BeachBagGal

WOW! All these new styles and colors!!  I go away for a weekend and stay off tpf and look what happens!! lol  Time to find some new loves lol.


----------



## CocoChannel

Sarah03 said:


> More!
> View attachment 3107219
> View attachment 3107220
> View attachment 3107221
> View attachment 3107222
> 
> 
> I love the Navy Hamilton with dark hardware. I'm going to have a hard time restraining myself this fall.




Wow!!! That black hardware is total rocker chick[emoji7][emoji7] geez what shall I buy next...hmmmm?? I'll take 1 of each please! Lol


----------



## Suz82

What's the likely hood of wallets coming out in these new pretty colours soon? I love Wisteria [emoji7][emoji171]


----------



## Sarah03

Suz82 said:


> What's the likely hood of wallets coming out in these new pretty colours soon? I love Wisteria [emoji7][emoji171]




Very likely. One of my local Macy's had wallets out in Wisteria and Violet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> More!
> View attachment 3107219
> View attachment 3107220
> View attachment 3107221
> View attachment 3107222
> 
> 
> I love the Navy Hamilton with dark hardware. I'm going to have a hard time restraining myself this fall.



this looks good! def suits the bag.



smileydimples said:


> Riley's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107235
> View attachment 3107236



sweet!



TnC said:


> I'm loving this! I like how this has an outer zippered pocket!



different! my only concern it is making the bag a bit tight. i suppose you would just stick to flat items.


----------



## Suz82

Sarah03 said:


> Very likely. One of my local Macy's had wallets out in Wisteria and Violet.




Thank you! Will keep my eyes open for it


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> Oooh I like the Iris color but have my grape Selma from last year which I absolutely love.  Could not justify the spend




Ditto


----------



## Uthra11

paula3boys said:


> Ditto




I have the iris with gold hardware.. And I am already thinking of buying something in iris because of the SHW! Well, I can justify coz of the different hardware color I guess.. Lol [emoji6]


----------



## melissatrv

Uthra11 said:


> I have the iris with gold hardware.. And I am already thinking of buying something in iris because of the SHW! Well, I can justify coz of the different hardware color I guess.. Lol [emoji6]




Absolutely!


----------



## paula3boys

Uthra11 said:


> I have the iris with gold hardware.. And I am already thinking of buying something in iris because of the SHW! Well, I can justify coz of the different hardware color I guess.. Lol [emoji6]




I have sold items with gold hardware when it finally came out in silver since I prefer silver! Lol


----------



## iheart_purses

Jamie Saddlebag is up on the MK site today!! Available for pre-order.... I Hope it comes in more colors!!! 
The bag on the Model in the Magazine says "Dark Caramel" <<That I like better

This one is called "Coffee"
http://www.michaelkors.com/jamie-large-suede-crossbody/_/R-US_30H5TJXS3S?No=0&color=0216#


----------



## altigirl88

I have my eye on Susannah with SHW (haven't decided which color) and the Wisteria Jet Set Tote.


----------



## smileydimples

Nordstrom has different colors in this bag medium Campbell  and Macy's and other stores


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Nordstrom has different colors in this bag medium Campbell  and Macy's and other stores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109936
> View attachment 3109937



oh this is really nice!


----------



## weibandy

smileydimples said:


> Nordstrom has different colors in this bag medium Campbell  and Macy's and other stores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109936
> View attachment 3109937


Those are extremely classy looking.  Love them!


----------



## Bellepedia

I wonder if the metal is black altogether or just coated..!?


----------



## Suz82

Bellepedia said:


> I wonder if the metal is black altogether or just coated..!?




Yeah you'd wonder what it would look like with a little wear and tear. Stunning bags though.


----------



## smileydimples

Bellepedia said:


> I wonder if the metal is black altogether or just coated..!?





Suz82 said:


> Yeah you'd wonder what it would look like with a little wear and tear. Stunning bags though.



Wondering the same thing. Because that would disappoint me


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Just saw this on Instagram today!!!


----------



## paula3boys

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Just saw this on Instagram today!!!
> View attachment 3110805




That's Marc Jacobs not Michael Kors


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

paula3boys said:


> That's Marc Jacobs not Michael Kors




LOL, total blond moment.


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Nordstrom has different colors in this bag medium Campbell  and Macy's and other stores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109936
> View attachment 3109937




Oh no!!!! This is exactly what I wanted!!!! Bad for my wallet!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Just saw this on Instagram today!!!
> View attachment 3110805



ALso very Celine inspired... i don't like faces on my purses.. but i know this style is popular lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

Spy pics!


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Spy pics!



Killin me...those Cindy crossbodies are too cute.


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> Killin me...those Cindy crossbodies are too cute.



I know!  loving more bags with SHW. I was really keen on the black.one.

I'm also really loving the dark grey Selma. Im not sure if it was Cinder or another colour as had a Dusty Rose label in it, which it clearly wasn't!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Spy pics!




OMG that Studded selma... Want!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Spy pics!


Very nice! Thanks for sharing. I love those Cindy crossbodies. I have had that style on my radar. I need to figure out a color and find a good sale lol.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> OMG that Studded selma... Want!



Me too! I'm holding out for the silver studs. Tempted to order from Macy's. It's a shame MK is so expensive here isn't it. Wish we got some good deals!



BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Thanks for sharing. I love those Cindy crossbodies. I have had that style on my radar. I need to figure out a color and find a good sale lol.



Im also has holding out for a good price! The black one really did catch my eye.


----------



## Hollywood H

I definitely need a MK crossbody of some kind in my collection.
But i'm moving in a month and need new furnitures. So, i shouldn't be buying any more handbags until then. Maybe i'll get one after moving as a treat.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Spy pics!



The Cindy crossbodies are really cute.....


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Spy pics!


What's the Selma color with the silver hardware in the back of the second picture?


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Spy pics!



Great pics! i have seen the quilted? style cindy crossbodies super cute, wish i had a reason for one.. but i simply do not lol


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> What's the Selma color with the silver hardware in the back of the second picture?




It looks like Cinder. It's really pretty.... [emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> It looks like Cinder. It's really pretty.... [emoji3]


If that's cinder then it's a color I really need to see in person.  It looks fabulous!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> If that's cinder then it's a color I really need to see in person.  It looks fabulous!



Cinder is amazing! It's gonna be my next color. I posted a pic on the thread about Cinder, take a look


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> What's the Selma color with the silver hardware in the back of the second picture?





HesitantShopper said:


> Great pics! i have seen the quilted? style cindy crossbodies super cute, wish i had a reason for one.. but i simply do not lol





keishapie1973 said:


> It looks like Cinder. It's really pretty.... [emoji3]





ubo22 said:


> If that's cinder then it's a color I really need to see in person.  It looks fabulous!





Christa72720 said:


> Cinder is amazing! It's gonna be my next color. I posted a pic on the thread about Cinder, take a look



I think it was Cinder Ubo. It was lovely. I'm considering it as well for winter.

Hesitant Shopper I really liked the Cindy's too! Can't justify the high £ price tag for such a little bag though.
It looked so good with the SHW!

Christa, I just had another look at your pictures in the Cinder thread and it was the same colour! I might get this instead of DD for winter, as a black alternative.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Me too! I'm holding out for the silver studs. Tempted to order from Macy's. It's a shame MK is so expensive here isn't it. Wish we got some good deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also has holding out for a good price! The black one really did catch my eye.




I was just thinking last night I need to make my mind up what I'm properly listing after and then just sit back snd wait for it to be discounted at Macy's lol 
Just need to be patient! X


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I was just thinking last night I need to make my mind up what I'm properly listing after and then just sit back snd wait for it to be discounted at Macy's lol
> Just need to be patient! X



Yes patience will pay off! I am think you get 15% off your first purchase if you sign up to Macy's emails. That would make the black and silver stud Selma £262 with import charges paid and standard delivery. I'm tempted. Do wonder about international returns if there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes patience will pay off! I am think you get 15% off your first purchase if you sign up to Macy's emails. That would make the black and silver stud Selma £262 with import charges paid and standard delivery. I'm tempted. Do wonder about international returns if there's anything wrong with it.




It's doesn't include MK products [emoji30]I thought of that myself lol I would have gone crazy had the shop for cause been available for us plus the additional 20% off sales prices but it wasn't. 

We just have to sit and wait, sale things seem to change daily on the website 

Some good selmas already in the sale though and if you add the code faves it gives another 20% off. Just wish there was something that would 100% strike me.

Yeah I'm not sure about how easy returns would be but they must have some sort of policy to cover us.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> It's doesn't include MK products [emoji30]I thought of that myself lol I would have gone crazy had the shop for cause been available for us plus the additional 20% off sales prices but it wasn't.
> 
> We just have to sit and wait, sale things seem to change daily on the website
> 
> Some good selmas already in the sale though and if you add the code faves it gives another 20% off. Just wish there was something that would 100% strike me.
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure about how easy returns would be but they must have some sort of policy to cover us.



Oh...that's a shame. Thanks for letting me know hon. Will wait for a sale then!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Cinder is amazing! It's gonna be my next color. I posted a pic on the thread about Cinder, take a look


 


DiamondsForever said:


> I think it was Cinder Ubo. It was lovely. I'm considering it as well for winter.
> 
> Hesitant Shopper I really liked the Cindy's too! Can't justify the high £ price tag for such a little bag though.
> It looked so good with the SHW!
> 
> Christa, I just had another look at your pictures in the Cinder thread and it was the same colour! I might get this instead of DD for winter, as a black alternative.


 
Thanks Christa, I just took a look at your pics again in the cinder thread.  I have to say, it looks like a different color when its in regular leather vs. saffiano leather.  Now I really need to see it in person.  It looks like a dark dune alternative.  Like you said, a darker dark dune with more grey in it with purple undertones.    Thanks for the spy pics DiamondsForever!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh...that's a shame. Thanks for letting me know hon. Will wait for a sale then!


In the USA, we have the big end-of-summer/back-to-school holiday coming up September 7th...Labor Day!  There should be some good deals to be had in the next week or so.


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Spy pics!


I love seeing real life pics! I too like the look of the cinder selma and the black cindy crossbody was the one I tried on a while bag.  I thought it was lovely but I couldn't justify the high price for it - I think it was £195 but I could be wrong as it was a while ago now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Hesitant Shopper I really liked the Cindy's too! Can't justify the high £ price tag for such a little bag though.
> It looked so good with the SHW!
> 
> .



Yes, they are a pricey wee one.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> In the USA, we have the big end-of-summer/back-to-school holiday coming up September 7th...Labor Day!  There should be some good deals to be had in the next week or so.



Thanks for the tip Ubo! Will keep a look out.



MKbaglover said:


> I love seeing real life pics! I too like the look of the cinder selma and the black cindy crossbody was the one I tried on a while bag.  I thought it was lovely but I couldn't justify the high price for it - I think it was £195 but I could be wrong as it was a while ago now.



Yes I think it was £195. Crazy price for such a small bag! I can't justify it either. Really need a medium Selma in a winter colour. I love RL pictures too!


----------



## Hollywood H

I stumbled across a small Dillon in the color Iris today. Is iris comparable to grape from a few seasons back?
I really want a Dillon bag and i really want a purple bag, so that would be a 2-in-1.


----------



## Uthra11

Hollywood H said:


> I stumbled across a small Dillon in the color Iris today. Is iris comparable to grape from a few seasons back?
> I really want a Dillon bag and i really want a purple bag, so that would be a 2-in-1.




I believe grape is more vibrant than iris! I have the iris in saffiano and grape in soft leather. So don't have an exact comparison. Sometimes the smooth leather and saffiano in the same color looks so much different. iris is a beautiful color and if you like Dillion and iris.. Then just go for it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks for the tip Ubo! Will keep a look out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I think it was £195. Crazy price for such a small bag! I can't justify it either. Really need a medium Selma in a winter colour. I love RL pictures too!



$188CDN here for the quilted.


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> $188CDN here for the quilted.


Wow that works out to be £92!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Wow that works out to be £92!!!!!



LOL if only it worked out to 92$ here ..


----------



## Hollywood H

Uthra11 said:


> I believe grape is more vibrant than iris! I have the iris in saffiano and grape in soft leather. So don't have an exact comparison. Sometimes the smooth leather and saffiano in the same color looks so much different. iris is a beautiful color and if you like Dillion and iris.. Then just go for it!



Do you have any pictures of these colours?


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone have pics of Iris? I think it's a new colour.


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


> Do you have any pictures of these colours?


 


the_baglover said:


> Does anyone have pics of Iris? I think it's a new colour.


See post #690 in this thread.


----------



## Hollywood H

ubo22 said:


> See post #690 in this thread.



Thanks.

I'm still unsure about Iris. It's a lovely colour, but i tend to wear my neutral coloured bags way more often. I also have my eye on the small Dillon in Steel Grey an Pearl Grey. I absolutely love pearl grey but i already have 2 bags in that colour (but not in saffiano leather). Steel grey could be a great neutral for fall/winter.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm still unsure about Iris. It's a lovely colour, but i tend to wear my neutral coloured bags way more often. I also have my eye on the small Dillon in Steel Grey an Pearl Grey. I absolutely love pearl grey but i already have 2 bags in that colour (but not in saffiano leather). Steel grey could be a great neutral for fall/winter.



I am loving the steel grey.   Can't wait to see it irl and I agree,  it would be a great neutral.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> I am loving the steel grey.   Can't wait to see it irl and I agree,  it would be a great neutral.



My steel grey Riley comes tomorrow... I'll post pics


----------



## Uthra11

smileydimples said:


> My steel grey Riley comes tomorrow... I'll post pics




Can't wait to see it! Congrats!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> My steel grey Riley comes tomorrow... I'll post pics



Oooohhh,  can't wait!   How exciting!   What size ?


----------



## Hollywood H

smileydimples said:


> My steel grey Riley comes tomorrow... I'll post pics



Great! I'll wait for your pics before i order.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Oooohhh,  can't wait!   How exciting!   What size ?




It's a large [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] me too I can't wait to see it in person!! I also got the navy and black one too coming tomorrow [emoji4][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Uthra11 said:


> Can't wait to see it! Congrats!




Thank you ... I can't wait to share


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> It's a large [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] me too I can't wait to see it in person!! I also got the navy and black one too coming tomorrow [emoji4][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ... I can't wait to share



Oh boy you have been busy,  lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> My steel grey Riley comes tomorrow... I'll post pics



That should look really nice!


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm excited to see the Riley's in cinder and dusty rose. To the lucky ladies receiving them today, don't forget to post pics....


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> i'm excited to see the riley's in cinder and dusty rose. To the lucky ladies receiving them today, don't forget to post pics....:d



+1!!!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Oh boy you have been busy,  lol!



A little to busy I also have preordered the Iris Riley too.........and the Chandler in Wisteria and my daughter a Sutton and wallet for her bday

Not sure if I will like Chandler or the color will be too alike but we will see those have ship dates of 9/14


----------



## Hollywood H

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm excited to see the Riley's in cinder and dusty rose. To the lucky ladies receiving them today, don't forget to post pics....



I posted pics of cinder in the Riley thread.


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> I posted pics of cinder in the Riley thread.




Thank you!!![emoji3]


----------



## smileydimples

Pictures do no justice for these bags wanted to get a quick couple of pics while I'm at work of my new Rileys very happy that I got to order them during the sale to add to my collection now just waiting for Iris


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3116638
> View attachment 3116639
> View attachment 3116640
> View attachment 3116641
> View attachment 3116642
> View attachment 3116643
> View attachment 3116644
> 
> Pictures do no justice for these bags wanted to get a quick couple of pics while I'm at work of my new Rileys very happy that I got to order them during the sale to add to my collection now just waiting for Iris


Love your new Rileys!! I love the color contrast with the black handles.


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your new Rileys!! I love the color contrast with the black handles.



Thank you!!!! I do too and I dont have to worry about them getting dirty
and the silver yummy!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3116638
> View attachment 3116639
> View attachment 3116640
> View attachment 3116641
> View attachment 3116642
> View attachment 3116643
> View attachment 3116644
> 
> Pictures do no justice for these bags wanted to get a quick couple of pics while I'm at work of my new Rileys very happy that I got to order them during the sale to add to my collection now just waiting for Iris



super nice! so er.. which one you keeping?


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> super nice! so er.. which one you keeping?



thank you.....Both


----------



## andral5

smileydimples said:


> thank you.....Both



+2!

That's what I do many times when I can't decide... Besides, they're both beautiful!


----------



## smileydimples

andral5 said:


> +2!
> 
> That's what I do many times when I can't decide... Besides, they're both beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## andral5

smileydimples said:


> Thank you





Keep up the good deals coming.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> thank you.....Both




I had a feeling that was what you were going to say!


----------



## Bcabo

Saw today on Macy's.com that there are some bags in a metallic Cinder.  It is exactly what I have been looking for.  I've only seen bags, but hoping for some SLG's also.


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3116638
> View attachment 3116639
> View attachment 3116640
> View attachment 3116641
> View attachment 3116642
> View attachment 3116643
> View attachment 3116644
> 
> Pictures do no justice for these bags wanted to get a quick couple of pics while I'm at work of my new Rileys very happy that I got to order them during the sale to add to my collection now just waiting for Iris




These are so Gorgeous!!!


----------



## smileydimples

andral5 said:


> Keep up the good deals coming.




Yes more deals on Riley [emoji16][emoji16]



HesitantShopper said:


> I had a feeling that was what you were going to say!




Hehe of course [emoji23] [emoji39][emoji39][emoji6]




HeatherL said:


> These are so Gorgeous!!!




 Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Hollywood H

I wanted a small Dillon in Iris but i've just seen a picture of the colour in the modeling thread and it looks not as vibrant as i want. So i rather wait for another purple colour to be released.


----------



## Suz82

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3116638
> View attachment 3116639
> View attachment 3116640
> View attachment 3116641
> View attachment 3116642
> View attachment 3116643
> View attachment 3116644
> 
> Pictures do no justice for these bags wanted to get a quick couple of pics while I'm at work of my new Rileys very happy that I got to order them during the sale to add to my collection now just waiting for Iris




They are seriously beautiful! I'd keep both too if I had a choice [emoji178]


----------



## Hollywood H

A great colour for fall:
http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...8/product.lc?question=Dillon#product-details1


----------



## Ellaryn

Hollywood H said:


> A great colour for fall:
> http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...8/product.lc?question=Dillon#product-details1


I love the Merlot color, I think my next bag purchase will be in that color!


----------



## smileydimples

My SA girl let Michael Kors said they got a lot of the fall bags  in and she sent me a picture of couple of Selma's


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> My SA girl let Michael Kors said they got a lot of the fall bags  in and she sent me a picture of couple of Selma's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117808




I saw the steel one in person today and it's tempting!


----------



## melissatrv

Yeah I am definitely getting something in Merlot as long as it is different than last year's Claret.  Anyone know or do comparisons?






Hollywood H said:


> A great colour for fall:
> http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...8/product.lc?question=Dillon#product-details1


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> I saw the steel one in person today and it's tempting!



I can't wait to see it irl!


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> Yeah I am definitely getting something in Merlot as long as it is different than last year's Claret.  Anyone know or do comparisons?




I would love to see comparison pics. I don't feel it is same. I didn't care for claret but like merlot


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> My SA girl let Michael Kors said they got a lot of the fall bags  in and she sent me a picture of couple of Selma's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117808



oh, love the one on the right! the colorblocking looks so great on this style(among others to of coarse lol)


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> My SA girl let Michael Kors said they got a lot of the fall bags  in and she sent me a picture of couple of Selma's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117808



Loving the merlot colorbock Selma.....


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I need these Sloan bags 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 love them


----------



## Uthra11

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I need these Sloan bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118304
> View attachment 3118307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love them




Me too.. And I love the steel grey that's on macys


----------



## Hollywood H

The Sloan bags look great. I've always wanted a chanel style bag.


----------



## Suz82

Ahh I love the medium Selma messenger in cinder.... Now if only it had some of those pretty studs [emoji7]


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Uthra11 said:


> Me too.. And I love the steel grey that's on macys


 

yes what a beautiful color for fall!


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> Ahh I love the medium Selma messenger in cinder.... Now if only it had some of those pretty studs [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118715


 
That bag would look great if it were bejewelled with rhinestones like some previously released Selmas.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Ahh I love the medium Selma messenger in cinder.... Now if only it had some of those pretty studs [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118715



 are you going to go for it? 

It was Cinder I saw last weekend! The medium Selma Satchal is now on Selfridges website.

Cinder looks like the perfect winter neutral the more I look at it. Not brown toned and SHW....


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> That bag would look great if it were bejewelled with rhinestones like some previously released Selmas.




Yeah your right it would, nice bit of glitz would set it off 



DiamondsForever said:


> are you going to go for it?
> 
> 
> 
> It was Cinder I saw last weekend! The medium Selma Satchal is now on Selfridges website.
> 
> 
> 
> Cinder looks like the perfect winter neutral the more I look at it. Not brown toned and SHW....




I'd have to see it in person and personally would prefer it with the studs around but haven't actually seen that yet. I'm really reluctant to spend £220 in selfridges or other UK stores when we can get it cheaper from the U.S. It's on my radar thought but so is dark dune with studs as it's such a classy shade x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Yeah your right it would, nice bit of glitz would set it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to see it in person and personally would prefer it with the studs around but haven't actually seen that yet. I'm really reluctant to spend £220 in selfridges or other UK stores when we can get it cheaper from the U.S. It's on my radar thought but so is dark dune with studs as it's such a classy shade x



£220 is a lot isn't it  IKWYM. Was looking at the medium Selma Satchel this morning but £285 is crazy money. I've just emailed the MK in Berlin to see how much the medium Satchel is there! They will ship stuff over to the UK by FedEx. When I brought my medium Selma Satchel in Blushn it worked out about £215 with £ to EUR exchange rate x


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> £220 is a lot isn't it  IKWYM. Was looking at the medium Selma Satchel this morning but £285 is crazy money. I've just emailed the MK in Berlin to see how much the medium Satchel is there! They will ship stuff over to the UK by FedEx. When I brought my medium Selma Satchel in Blushn it worked out about £215 with £ to EUR exchange rate x




Wow what a good deal! Great saving!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Wow what a good deal! Great saving!



The Cinder medium Satchel would have worked out at £210 with postage! Just got a response from them. They gave me a price but they don't have it in stock. *sigh*


----------



## iheart_purses

You know what would be great, a large jet set crossbody, studded with the pyramid studs all around the front like the selma messenger. Does this exist? Has anybody seen one?
I feel like this needs to happen!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> The Cinder medium Satchel would have worked out at £210 with postage! Just got a response from them. They gave me a price but they don't have it in stock. *sigh*




Ooh I wonder how much cheaper the messengers would be? Does that include shipping and taxes? X


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Ooh I wonder how much cheaper the messengers would be? Does that include shipping and taxes? X



Yes 10 EUR shipping. No extra taxes as we're in the EU.
Is it worth emailing MK customer services and asking them wherein Europe has the messenger you want? Then email the store and ask them to ship it to you? You pay online through a link the store email you. I've done that a couple of times and with the EUR exchange rate it works out quite well. I'm gutted they didn't have black SHW or Cinder. Would have gone for it at that price. x


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes 10 EUR shipping. No extra taxes as we're in the EU.
> 
> Is it worth emailing MK customer services and asking them wherein Europe has the messenger you want? Then email the store and ask them to ship it to you? You pay online through a link the store email you. I've done that a couple of times and with the EUR exchange rate it works out quite well. I'm gutted they didn't have black SHW or Cinder. Would have gone for it at that price. x




Thankyou! I will look into it Thankyou for sharing [emoji4] x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou! I will look into it Thankyou for sharing [emoji4] x



You're welcome hon   x


----------



## smileydimples

My Iris Riley came in


----------



## smileydimples

My other purse came in Large Chandler in Wisteria


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> My other purse came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122133
> View attachment 3122134
> View attachment 3122135
> View attachment 3122137
> View attachment 3122138
> View attachment 3122139



Congratulations! What style is this? I love it!


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> Congratulations! What style is this? I love it!



Chandler large &#128522;&#128522; thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> My other purse came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122133
> View attachment 3122134
> View attachment 3122135
> View attachment 3122137
> View attachment 3122138
> View attachment 3122139




Ooooo loving the Chandler! Will you post an inside pic please.  What do you think of it?


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo loving the Chandler! Will you post an inside pic please.  What do you think of it?



I will when I get off work  ... love the silver on it. I will also put it up againist my Riley for color


----------



## andral5

smileydimples said:


> Chandler large &#128522;&#128522; thank you



Looove the Chandler style! And this shade is one shade of purple I like the most. What's its name? Congrats for both beauties!


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> My other purse came in Large Chandler in Wisteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122133
> View attachment 3122134
> View attachment 3122135
> View attachment 3122137
> View attachment 3122138
> View attachment 3122139




I love this!  This bag is on my wish list but in either Cinder or steel gray.  I'm still holding out hope for either of those colors in this style! 

This color is beautiful too!  Enjoy!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121931
> View attachment 3121932
> View attachment 3121933
> View attachment 3121934
> View attachment 3121938
> View attachment 3121939





smileydimples said:


> My other purse came in Large Chandler in Wisteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122133
> View attachment 3122134
> View attachment 3122135
> View attachment 3122137
> View attachment 3122138
> View attachment 3122139



These are just fantastic! smooshy leather, outside pockets and great colors!!


----------



## Bcabo

smileydimples said:


> My other purse came in Large Chandler in Wisteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122133
> View attachment 3122134
> View attachment 3122135
> View attachment 3122137
> View attachment 3122138
> View attachment 3122139




Squeeee!  This is what I'm getting next!  Beautiful!


----------



## ClimbingVine

Congrats on the new bags!  smileydimples is the shoulder strap removable on the Large Chandler?


----------



## smileydimples

Inside chandler large


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Inside chandler large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122317
> View attachment 3122319



So pretty.   I noticed the new logo style interior on one of my new bags.  Interesting.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Inside chandler large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122317
> View attachment 3122319


Oh great thx!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Chandler large &#128522;&#128522; thank you



It's just lovely Smiley! Can you wear it cross body and over your shoulder? Its so pretty in the soft leather and love the zip top and SHW.


----------



## Suz82

smileydimples said:


> My other purse came in Large Chandler in Wisteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122133
> View attachment 3122134
> View attachment 3122135
> View attachment 3122137
> View attachment 3122138
> View attachment 3122139







smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121931
> View attachment 3121932
> View attachment 3121933
> View attachment 3121934
> View attachment 3121938
> View attachment 3121939




Really lovely bags, loving the purple on them both [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## lucydee

smileydimples said:


> My Iris Riley came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121931
> View attachment 3121932
> View attachment 3121933
> View attachment 3121934
> View attachment 3121938
> View attachment 3121939



Smiley,  this Riley is a gorgeous shade of purple!
I love the Riley and only own it in peanut but now after seeing your gorgeous bag, I want one too in iris 
congrats on you beautiful Iris Riley 

p.s. is iris riley only available thru mk stores? Or do the dept stores carry them too?


----------



## Sarah03

lucydee said:


> Smiley,  this Riley is a gorgeous shade of purple!
> 
> I love the Riley and only own it in peanut but now after seeing your gorgeous bag, I want one too in iris
> 
> congrats on you beautiful Iris Riley
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. is iris riley only available thru mk stores? Or do the dept stores carry them too?




Macy's has it


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Inside chandler large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122317
> View attachment 3122319







myluvofbags said:


> So pretty.   I noticed the new logo style interior on one of my new bags.  Interesting.




What are your thoughts on the new interior?


----------



## climbgirl

paula3boys said:


> What are your thoughts on the new interior?


Does the medium Chandler not come in Wisteria?  Can't seem to find it anywhere.  TIA


----------



## lucydee

Sarah03 said:


> Macy's has it



Thank you Sarah 
I am going to check it out this weekend.


----------



## aunt_sweden

from farfetch, the info says "Grey leather large 'Riley' tote from Michael Michael Kors." but i think it looks like cinder/phyton?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Has anyone bought/seen the new medium or large Campbell?


----------



## smileydimples




----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> My SA girl let Michael Kors said they got a lot of the fall bags  in and she sent me a picture of couple of Selma's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117808




What is the grey color combo here?  Looks interesting!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples love your new acquisitions! really liking the chandler! it looks so functional

also would like to see if anyone has gotten the new Campbell! i love the large style!


----------



## Sarah03

lucydee said:


> Thank you Sarah
> 
> I am going to check it out this weekend.




You're welcome!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3123927
> View attachment 3123928
> View attachment 3123929
> View attachment 3123931
> View attachment 3123933



Both the Zoey satchel and messenger bag are on the Canadian site.


----------



## weibandy

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I need these Sloan bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118304
> View attachment 3118307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love them



They are great.  I got to handle them at the Kors store.  Even better in real life.  Soft and luscious.


----------



## Bcabo

climbgirl said:


> Does the medium Chandler not come in Wisteria?  Can't seem to find it anywhere.  TIA




Macy's has it in Wisteria now.  Also in Iris.  And VIP sale starts next week!


----------



## cny1941

Medium Selma in wisteria. So pretty! I love this shade of purple plus SHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3125125
> 
> 
> Medium Selma in wisteria. So pretty! I love this shade of purple plus SHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



So pretty! actually the whole rainbow of color is.


----------



## andral5

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3125125
> 
> 
> Medium Selma in wisteria. So pretty! I love this shade of purple plus SHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bags heaven!!


----------



## iheart_purses

Nordstrom now has the bedford satchel in dark dune, dusty rose and ecru, all with ghw
(still loving my dark taupe, I think because it has the silver hardware) 
Very nice selection of colors 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...54146&fashionColor=Dusty+Rose&resultback=1145

Also noticed Riley in dark taupe on the MK site


----------



## HeatherL

Nordstrom shows Cinder Chandler.  It looks like SHW but hard to tell from pics.  It's also claiming the large size but is priced as the medium size.  It also looks like the same medium (subtle differences compared to the large) that is shown on Macy's website.  This is promising and I'll hold off a bit longer.  I'm ultimately hoping for the large Chandler in Cinder (or steel gray) but must have SHW.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> Nordstrom now has the bedford satchel in dark dune, dusty rose and ecru, all with ghw
> (still loving my dark taupe, I think because it has the silver hardware)
> Very nice selection of colors
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...54146&fashionColor=Dusty+Rose&resultback=1145
> 
> Also noticed Riley in dark taupe on the MK site



Looks pretty in DR!


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Nordstrom shows Cinder Chandler.  It looks like SHW but hard to tell from pics.  It's also claiming the large size but is priced as the medium size.  It also looks like the same medium (subtle differences compared to the large) that is shown on Macy's website.  This is promising and I'll hold off a bit longer.  I'm ultimately hoping for the large Chandler in Cinder (or steel gray) but must have SHW.



They have two different kind of chandlers one is a shoulder bag and the chain strap is not detachable the other one is a convertible which has a longer strap to make it a crossbody and the chain stap is detachable ... The medium size that's detachable is cheaper than nordstrom so I really think that's a large on nordstrom. I have a large one but it's the shoulder bag and the chain doesn't come off. I'm so use to crossbody purses or longer strap purses I'm still not sure what to think with a shoulder bag


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3125125
> 
> 
> Medium Selma in wisteria. So pretty! I love this shade of purple plus SHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



I love all of the colors. The dark dune and wisteria are really stand out beauties......


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> They have two different kind of chandlers one is a shoulder bag and the chain strap is not detachable the other one is a convertible which has a longer strap to make it a crossbody and the chain stap is detachable ... The medium size that's detachable is cheaper than nordstrom so I really think that's a large on nordstrom. I have a large one but it's the shoulder bag and the chain doesn't come off. I'm so use to crossbody purses or longer strap purses I'm still not sure what to think with a shoulder bag




I'm looking specifically for the large shoulder bag, not the convertible which is the one Nordstrom has.  I did a little more research.

Do you typically wear your Riley's crossbody?  I'm trying with the crossbody but it's not very comfortable on me.  I typically go for satchels (but with the option of shoulder wear if necessary, which I hardly ever do).  This time around a want a pebbled leather shoulder bag and LOVE the looks of the large shoulder Chandler on Macy's.com.  I've yet to see it in person.  I'm also concerned that the convertible may be too small for me.

Decisions, decisions.  

I hope the Chandler shoulder bag works out for you, it's so pretty & esp the color you got (that will be my color choice if it doesn't come out in Cinder with SHW).


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> I love all of the colors. The dark dune and wisteria are really stand out beauties......




+ 1

I'm really nervous that there hasn't been any new large Selma releases this season, however with all these beautiful new colors my wallet is pretty happy right now.
As much as I actually prefer the look of the medium Selma, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> They have two different kind of chandlers one is a shoulder bag and the chain strap is not detachable the other one is a convertible which has a longer strap to make it a crossbody and the chain stap is detachable ... The medium size that's detachable is cheaper than nordstrom so I really think that's a large on nordstrom. I have a large one but it's the shoulder bag and the chain doesn't come off. I'm so use to crossbody purses or longer strap purses I'm still not sure what to think with a shoulder bag



I was beginning to think I was imagining two different types of Chandler!  thanks for the clarification Smiley! Like the look of the one you can wear crossbody.


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> I'm looking specifically for the large shoulder bag, not the convertible which is the one Nordstrom has.  I did a little more research.
> 
> Do you typically wear your Riley's crossbody?  I'm trying with the crossbody but it's not very comfortable on me.  I typically go for satchels (but with the option of shoulder wear if necessary, which I hardly ever do).  This time around a want a pebbled leather shoulder bag and LOVE the looks of the large shoulder Chandler on Macy's.com.  I've yet to see it in person.  I'm also concerned that the convertible may be too small for me.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I hope the Chandler shoulder bag works out for you, it's so pretty & esp the color you got (that will be my color choice if it doesn't come out in Cinder with SHW).


Nordstrom labels both sizes as "convertible", but that can't be right.  The smaller one is convertible and the larger one is not.  I agree with smileydimples that the one labeled "large" on Nordstrom's site must be the large shoulder bag.  However, it's cheaper than the large shoulder bag on Macy's site.  So confusing!


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> Nordstrom labels both sizes as "convertible", but that can't be right.  The smaller one is convertible and the larger one is not.  I agree with smileydimples that the one labeled "large" on Nordstrom's site must be the large shoulder bag.  However, it's cheaper than the large shoulder bag on Macy's site.  So confusing!




I still don't know how to post links, but if you look at the dimensions of the large shoulder bag on Macy's vs. the large convertible on Nordstrom, I do actually think they are two different bags.  I really don't understand why different stores call these bags different names (& sometimes colors for that matter).  I completely agree that it does become confusing.


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> I still don't know how to post links, but if you look at the dimensions of the large shoulder bag on Macy's vs. the large convertible on Nordstrom, I do actually think they are two different bags.  I really don't understand why different stores call these bags different names (& sometimes colors for that matter).  I completely agree that it does become confusing.


Okay.  I see now.  The large shoulder bag is actually a tote and retails for $348.  It has a different strap placement than the medium convertible bag.  Yes, it looks like Nordstrom has two sizes for the medium convertible bag.  Even MK's website doesn't show a large convertible bag.  Maybe it's a Nordstrom exclusive.  And, of course, the pricing is all over the place on the convertible bags.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> Okay.  I see now.  The large shoulder bag is actually a tote and retails for $348.  It has a different strap placement than the medium convertible bag.  Yes, it looks like Nordstrom has two sizes for the medium convertible bag.  Even MK's website doesn't show a large convertible bag.  Maybe it's a Nordstrom exclusive.  And, of course, the pricing is all over the place on the convertible bags.




And the only place selling the large shoulder tote is Macy's.  It looks like both Macy's & Nordstrom have exclusives of different variations.  Still hoping Macy's comes out with the large shoulder Chandler in Cinder but if not Wisteria it is.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Anybody get the reversible new Izzy tote? I am looking for an all leather black tote as my daily carryall bag and think this might be an excellent option. I am considering the black/luggage, but can't find it anywhere to see in person. Is it slouchy and soft or more structured? It doesn't even say if it's pebbled leather. I'd love to hear any thoughts on it


----------



## paula3boys

LvoemyLV said:


> Anybody get the reversible new Izzy tote? I am looking for an all leather black tote as my daily carryall bag and think this might be an excellent option. I am considering the black/luggage, but can't find it anywhere to see in person. Is it slouchy and soft or more structured? It doesn't even say if it's pebbled leather. I'd love to hear any thoughts on it



Slouchy and soft and it is regular leather, not saffiano.


----------



## LvoemyLV

paula3boys said:


> Slouchy and soft and it is regular leather, not saffiano.




Thanks  do you have one?


----------



## paula3boys

LvoemyLV said:


> Thanks  do you have one?




No but I've seen them in store. I've been waiting for the one I'm interested in to show up to the store so I can see in person.


----------



## LvoemyLV

paula3boys said:


> No but I've seen them in store. I've been waiting for the one I'm interested in to show up to the store so I can see in person.




Ok. I tried my MK store and they didn't have any yet so I couldn't even see the style yet. They said they should be getting more soon, but I don't know if I'll be able to get back there for a few weeks. What color are you considering? The grey tempts me, but I really want something black.


----------



## paula3boys

LvoemyLV said:


> Ok. I tried my MK store and they didn't have any yet so I couldn't even see the style yet. They said they should be getting more soon, but I don't know if I'll be able to get back there for a few weeks. What color are you considering? The grey tempts me, but I really want something black.




Merlot


----------



## smileydimples

Is it bad I just did a pre sale on this medium in tulip [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Is it bad I just did a pre sale on this medium in tulip [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129261


Oooo love it! I can't wait to see a reveal! I just bought this bag in black (the smaller version) and waiting for it to arrive. This tulip looks a lot lighter in the picture than it does on Macy's site.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Is it bad I just did a pre sale on this medium in tulip [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129261



oh, this is nice!


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Is it bad I just did a pre sale on this medium in tulip [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129261




Ooo love it!!! Do you feel like this picture is true to the color?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cute, but pretty small.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Another Bloomies exclusive.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute, but pretty small.
> View attachment 3132200
> 
> View attachment 3132201



I agree,  I have this in small and it holds my essentials only.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> I agree,  I have this in small and it holds my essentials only.



The trend seems to be micro and minis.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute, but pretty small.
> View attachment 3132200
> 
> View attachment 3132201



Cute, but def small basing on the dimensions listed.



BeachBagGal said:


> Another Bloomies exclusive.
> View attachment 3132202
> 
> View attachment 3132204
> 
> View attachment 3132206
> 
> View attachment 3132207
> 
> View attachment 3132208


----------



## smileydimples

I decided I don't like the Campbell the wAy the straps on it are made they don't fold down they stay up and there's nothing there .. I wish knew how to explain it I wish I would have taken a picture... This stock picture helps


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> I decided I don't like the Campbell the wAy the straps on it are made they don't fold down they stay up and there's nothing there .. I wish knew how to explain it I wish I would have taken a picture... This stock picture helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134690



I have my navy/black Campbell packed up and ready to ship back to Macy's tomorrow. I found it annoying to get stuff in/out of the bag because the handles are in the way. It also hung oddly on me when using the long strap and kind of caved in on itself. It was the large, might not have the same problem with a smaller size. I also didn't like the leather, felt like a plasticy glaze over the pebbled leather.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> I decided I don't like the Campbell the wAy the straps on it are made they don't fold down they stay up and there's nothing there .. I wish knew how to explain it I wish I would have taken a picture... This stock picture helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134690


I prefer straps that fold down, as well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> I decided I don't like the Campbell the wAy the straps on it are made they don't fold down they stay up and there's nothing there .. I wish knew how to explain it I wish I would have taken a picture... This stock picture helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134690



No need to explain, i totally understand what your meaning! it's a design flaw well imo as it does interfere the strange part is quite a number of bags do this(not just MK) would annoy me to no end, frankly.


----------



## leechiyong

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute, but pretty small.
> View attachment 3132200
> 
> View attachment 3132201


Bah, I'm obsessed with mini bags.  Anyone see this IRL?  Would love to see pics.


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I decided I don't like the Campbell the wAy the straps on it are made they don't fold down they stay up and there's nothing there .. I wish knew how to explain it I wish I would have taken a picture... This stock picture helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134690



Oooh yeah that's a dealbreaker for me. Also the leather doesn't look as luxurious as say, the riley or bedford models.

I really want a slouchy leather bag some time..I find that I don't have a comfortable bag to carry over the shoulder like a hobo. The large bedford in dusty rose or merlot appeals to me right now...but I don't like the price at $298. I was THIS close to pulling the trigger on a Coach edie shoulder bag which is similar (was on sale for $195 at Nordies - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-edie-pebbled-leather-shoulder-bag/4183999) but then I decided to think about it for a few days..that night it sold out. I really like the bedford but I like the 2 straps on the edie. 

Does anyone have the large bedford shoulder bag?


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> I decided I don't like the Campbell the wAy the straps on it are made they don't fold down they stay up and there's nothing there .. I wish knew how to explain it I wish I would have taken a picture... This stock picture helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134690





ubo22 said:


> I prefer straps that fold down, as well.



I totally understand.  Like Ubo, I like the straps to fold down.  While I always store my bags with the handles up, when I'm carrying them, I don't want the handles in the way.  I also don't particularly care for how the leather feels on the Campbell.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh yeah that's a dealbreaker for me. Also the leather doesn't look as luxurious as say, the riley or bedford models.
> 
> I really want a slouchy leather bag some time..I find that I don't have a comfortable bag to carry over the shoulder like a hobo. The large bedford in dusty rose or merlot appeals to me right now...but I don't like the price at $298. I was THIS close to pulling the trigger on a Coach edie shoulder bag which is similar (was on sale for $195 at Nordies - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-edie-pebbled-leather-shoulder-bag/4183999) but then I decided to think about it for a few days..that night it sold out. I really like the bedford but I like the 2 straps on the edie.
> 
> Does anyone have the large bedford shoulder bag?



I don't but i would suggest seeing if you could find my Marly shoulder bag.. calf leather so super slouchy and soft.. even more as i use it... definitely hugs around your body.


----------



## melissatrv

They are not attached to hardware "loops" to fold them down. I paid $$$ for a new Burberry banner bag direct from Burberry and both times the bag arrived like this once I cut the plastic on the handles. An SA said all handles joy attached to hardware will stretch out and not fold down....what a shame, I loved this bag and ended up returning it twice.  Looks like same issue on the Campbell



smileydimples said:


> I decided I don't like the Campbell the wAy the straps on it are made they don't fold down they stay up and there's nothing there .. I wish knew how to explain it I wish I would have taken a picture... This stock picture helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134690


----------



## Christa72720

Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh yeah that's a dealbreaker for me. Also the leather doesn't look as luxurious as say, the riley or bedford models.
> 
> I really want a slouchy leather bag some time..I find that I don't have a comfortable bag to carry over the shoulder like a hobo. The large bedford in dusty rose or merlot appeals to me right now...but I don't like the price at $298. I was THIS close to pulling the trigger on a Coach edie shoulder bag which is similar (was on sale for $195 at Nordies - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-edie-pebbled-leather-shoulder-bag/4183999) but then I decided to think about it for a few days..that night it sold out. I really like the bedford but I like the 2 straps on the edie.
> 
> Does anyone have the large bedford shoulder bag?


 I don't have the Bedford but the Edie is on sale at Dillards if that's the one you really want


----------



## iheart_purses

Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh yeah that's a dealbreaker for me. Also the leather doesn't look as luxurious as say, the riley or bedford models.
> 
> I really want a slouchy leather bag some time..I find that I don't have a comfortable bag to carry over the shoulder like a hobo. The large bedford in dusty rose or merlot appeals to me right now...but I don't like the price at $298. I was THIS close to pulling the trigger on a Coach edie shoulder bag which is similar (was on sale for $195 at Nordies - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-edie-pebbled-leather-shoulder-bag/4183999) but then I decided to think about it for a few days..that night it sold out. I really like the bedford but I like the 2 straps on the edie.
> 
> Does anyone have the large bedford shoulder bag?



I also thought I wanted an Eddie at one time this summer when they were on sale but then the Bedford came back out. So I have the medium satchel, when I was at the store getting it I also saw the large Bedford shoulder bag, and tried it on. It is lovely! I would have gotten one if I hadn't already been on a mission for the satchel.  It is totally worth $298. I don't know I just prefer any mk bag over coach. .. I would get one in Eru,
But already have another list of bags I want... It never ends


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> I don't have the Bedford but the Edie is on sale at Dillards if that's the one you really want



ahhh i had that one in my bag last night and now it's sold out... i only see black, merlot and tan but it's regular price. i will check out the outlet again, i saw that they had some for 40% today but i did not see the stone color i wanted. i saw tan and black but i will probably go back tomorrow


----------



## Pinkalicious

iheart_purses said:


> I also thought I wanted an Eddie at one time this summer when they were on sale but then the Bedford came back out. So I have the medium satchel, when I was at the store getting it I also saw the large Bedford shoulder bag, and tried it on. It is lovely! I would have gotten one if I hadn't already been on a mission for the satchel.  It is totally worth $298. I don't know I just prefer any mk bag over coach. .. I would get one in Eru,
> But already have another list of bags I want... It never ends



hmmm maybe i will go to nordies to check it out. do you recall there being a noticeable size difference between the bedford shoulder and edie? in terms of storage space? i tried on the edie and it fits my perfectly since i'm only 5'3"..hoping large bedford won't be too large. i will compare the dimensions from online also.


----------



## iheart_purses

Pinkalicious said:


> hmmm maybe i will go to nordies to check it out. do you recall there being a noticeable size difference between the bedford shoulder and edie? in terms of storage space? i tried on the edie and it fits my perfectly since i'm only 5'3"..hoping large bedford won't be too large. i will compare the dimensions from online also.



I think the Bedford may be deeper... Bedford definitely woiuld have more storage space.  I much prefer the shape of the Bedford compared to the Eddie because I do not like the look of Eddie from the side.


----------



## luzpenne

I'm dying over these metallic stripe selma messengers and selma key fob!
Pics from macy's


----------



## leechiyong

luzpenne said:


> I'm dying over these metallic stripe selma messengers and selma key fob!
> Pics from macy's
> View attachment 3140085
> View attachment 3140081
> View attachment 3140082


Addicted to the keyfobs.  They're so cute.  Placed an order for the Dillon.


----------



## keishapie1973

luzpenne said:


> I'm dying over these metallic stripe selma messengers and selma key fob!
> Pics from macy's
> View attachment 3140085
> View attachment 3140081
> View attachment 3140082




These are cute. I wonder if they'll do some Fall colors....[emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

luzpenne said:


> I'm dying over these metallic stripe selma messengers and selma key fob!
> Pics from macy's
> View attachment 3140085
> View attachment 3140081
> View attachment 3140082



Those are so different! super pretty! wonder how durable the stripe is?(material wise.. meaning)

Eta; love those mini purse fobs.


----------



## keishapie1973

Just saw these as a preorder on Macy's.


----------



## leechiyong

Was at my local Macy's to pick up the keyfob.  Saw the metallic stripe small Dillons, specchio small Dillons, and the metallic stripe Suttons.  They're gorgeous.


----------



## JessLuu

I saw them last night, too. I love the metallic saffiano. Fingers crossed they make bags entirely of the silver saffiano and the rose gold saffiano!


----------



## JessLuu

And I love this cherry color! I wish they had a real Selma in this color


----------



## HesitantShopper

JessLuu said:


> And I love this cherry color! I wish they had a real Selma in this color



That is so cute! great color!


----------



## tflowers921

It's a bit small for me but I've always loved MK specchio


----------



## leechiyong

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3140928
> 
> It's a bit small for me but I've always loved MK specchio



There's a red version too with red metallic trim.


----------



## MDT

JessLuu said:


> And I love this cherry color! I wish they had a real Selma in this color



Love this red! Maybe it's a sneak peak into the winter colors?


----------



## MKbaglover

JessLuu said:


> And I love this cherry color! I wish they had a real Selma in this color


I love this red, heres hoping it ends up on something larger!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

luzpenne said:


> I'm dying over these metallic stripe selma messengers and selma key fob!
> Pics from macy's
> View attachment 3140085
> View attachment 3140081
> View attachment 3140082



I adore the mini Blush Selma key fob! I need to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I just spotted a quilted Blush wallet with SHW while in the MK boutique!


----------



## luzpenne

DiamondsForever said:


> I adore the mini Blush Selma key fob! I need to get my hands on one of these!




That one is not Blush but the new color called Ballet. Gorgeous, right?


----------



## DiamondsForever

luzpenne said:


> That one is not Blush but the new color called Ballet. Gorgeous, right?



Ooh I've not seen ballet in real life, bet its stunning!


----------



## melbo

luzpenne said:


> That one is not Blush but the new color called Ballet. Gorgeous, right?



I'm falling in love with the name, lol! Love it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I'm falling in love with the name, lol! Love it!



Me too Melbo! It's a divine colour name.
Has anyone seen Ballet IRL yet? I'm interested to know how it differs from Blush.


----------



## smileydimples

New studded Cindy
Red and then black...the red is really red hey are pretty I wish hey were soft leather because I have only been buying smooshy leather lately


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> New studded Cindy
> Red and then black...the red is really red hey are pretty I wish hey were soft leather because I have only been buying smooshy leather lately
> View attachment 3149008
> View attachment 3149009




Is that cherry or chili?


----------



## Antonia

*I'm loving this new mini Dillon bag from Macy's*


----------



## amethyst25

[deleted]


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Is that cherry or chili?



No it's just names red ... It's really a nice red


----------



## JessLuu

Just saw this on Macy's! Deep teal is the name of the color, and it's in the medium and small suttons, dillon, Cindy, and a bunch of other styles.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> New studded Cindy
> Red and then black...the red is really red hey are pretty I wish hey were soft leather because I have only been buying smooshy leather lately
> View attachment 3149008
> View attachment 3149009



wow, impressed how that really 'dresses up' Cindy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

JessLuu said:


> Just saw this on Macy's! Deep teal is the name of the color, and it's in the medium and small suttons, dillon, Cindy, and a bunch of other styles.



Great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Antonia said:


> *I'm loving this new mini Dillon bag from Macy's*



Super cute! perfect fall color.


----------



## keishapie1973

JessLuu said:


> Just saw this on Macy's! Deep teal is the name of the color, and it's in the medium and small suttons, dillon, Cindy, and a bunch of other styles.



Very nice color!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JessLuu said:


> Just saw this on Macy's! Deep teal is the name of the color, and it's in the medium and small suttons, dillon, Cindy, and a bunch of other styles.


LOVE this color! I need to check out the other bags.


----------



## J3nnif3r8

Has anyone snagged pics of the new olive color in the Sutton or Selma?


----------



## keishapie1973

JessLuu said:


> Just saw this on Macy's! Deep teal is the name of the color, and it's in the medium and small suttons, dillon, Cindy, and a bunch of other styles.




Love this but I couldn't find any bags in this color on the Macy's site....


----------



## laurelenas

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this but I couldn't find any bags in this color on the Macy's site....




I couldn't find it either...


----------



## CocoChannel

DiamondsForever said:


> Me too Melbo! It's a divine colour name.
> 
> Has anyone seen Ballet IRL yet? I'm interested to know how it differs from Blush.




I saw Ballet at my local store. I would say ballet has more pink tones to it than blush but it's still very subtle. It's a very pretty color! It's definitely way lighter than blossom and pale pink. It's very very subtle with the pink tones.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I'm falling in love with the name, lol! Love it!





CocoChannel said:


> I saw Ballet at my local store. I would say ballet has more pink tones to it than blush but it's still very subtle. It's a very pretty color! It's definitely way lighter than blossom and pale pink. It's very very subtle with the pink tones.



Thanks CocoChannel  I will check that out. Can imagine that being harder to keep clean if paler than Blossom!


----------



## laurelenas

CocoChannel said:


> I saw Ballet at my local store. I would say ballet has more pink tones to it than blush but it's still very subtle. It's a very pretty color! It's definitely way lighter than blossom and pale pink. It's very very subtle with the pink tones.




Sounds so pretty and delicate. Which product did you see in that color?

I saw this the other day online and loved the steel blue color!


----------



## JessLuu

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this but I couldn't find any bags in this color on the Macy's site....


Yeah like half an hour after I saw all of them they were gone. I can still the color in the color swatches when you're looking at all the bags, but when you go to the individual bag page it doesn't show the color anymore. Guess they're not ready to put it out quite yet.


----------



## JessLuu

Here's how it looks


----------



## MDT

JessLuu said:


> Here's how it looks




Ughhhhh...teal is one of my favorite colors. I thought I was done when I bought my wisteria Hamilton, but now this, MK? Early b-day present perhaps!

I usually don't go for gold hardware, but it looks so pretty on this particular shade of teal.


----------



## MDT

Did anyone else get the Michael Kors mag from Macy's today? There's a Sutton in a shade of olive that doesn't look as dark as the olive I've seen everywhere. In the same magazine, there's a darker green bag shown several pages before,which I assume is olive (it's more along the lines of the color of the model's dress). Anyone know if there are two different greens being released this fall?

I've attached a photo of this color. I couldn't capture it exactly. It looks more brown here than in the magazine.


----------



## J3nnif3r8

MDT said:


> Did anyone else get the Michael Kors mag from Macy's today? There's a Sutton in a shade of olive that doesn't look as dark as the olive I've seen everywhere. In the same magazine, there's a darker green bag shown several pages before,which I assume is olive (it's more along the lines of the color of the model's dress). Anyone know if there are two different greens being released this fall?
> 
> I've attached a photo of this color. I couldn't capture it exactly. It looks more brown here than in the magazine.


 
That's exactly the question I just posted! I saw the same mag and it doesn't look olive in that pic so I was wondering if it was just the lighting.


----------



## JessLuu

MDT said:


> Did anyone else get the Michael Kors mag from Macy's today? There's a Sutton in a shade of olive that doesn't look as dark as the olive I've seen everywhere. In the same magazine, there's a darker green bag shown several pages before,which I assume is olive (it's more along the lines of the color of the model's dress). Anyone know if there are two different greens being released this fall?
> 
> I've attached a photo of this color. I couldn't capture it exactly. It looks more brown here than in the magazine.


I just checked the Macy's site, and the web id of the olive green sutton is the same number listed in the magazine picture, so I guess it's just a bad picture of olive


----------



## BeachBagGal

This is in Luggage/Cooper combo. So pretty! Loving this combo! I wonder what other bags they'll make in this combo.


----------



## melissatrv

JessLuu said:


> Here's how it looks


 
Loving the teal color!   Been waiting forever for the perfect Teal and will wait to see it IRL.   Then to decide what style.....I only have 2 Medium Suttons so I might get that, see if the small will work for versatility


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> This is in Luggage/Cooper combo. So pretty! Loving this combo! I wonder what other bags they'll make in this combo.
> View attachment 3150083



Dresses it up quite well!


----------



## JessLuu

J3nnif3r8 said:


> Has anyone snagged pics of the new olive color in the Sutton or Selma?


Here is the sutton in olive


----------



## JessLuu

Luggage e/w Hamilton with copper metallic stripe at Dillard's for $328


----------



## BeachBagGal

JessLuu said:


> Luggage e/w Hamilton with copper metallic stripe at Dillard's for $328


I love the Luggage with the Copper stripe! Looks so lush with the gold hardware.


----------



## keishapie1973

JessLuu said:


> Here is the sutton in olive



I love this!!! The color looks great on the Sutton.....


----------



## J3nnif3r8

JessLuu said:


> Here is the sutton in olive


 
Thank you! I'm so glad it's a true olive, it's gorgeous! Next on my list I guess!


----------



## JessLuu

Here are some more new styles I saw at Dillard's
Ballet medium Selma


----------



## JessLuu

East west Hamilton in ballet


----------



## JessLuu

Pearl grey medium Selma


----------



## JessLuu

Black medium selma


----------



## melissatrv

JessLuu said:


> Here are some more new styles I saw at Dillard's
> Ballet medium Selma




That is beautiful!!  Thanks for sharing the bag pics


----------



## melissatrv

Same thing happened to me.  Notice how right after a VIP or Friends and Family sale some awesome new color comes out? 






JessLuu said:


> Yeah like half an hour after I saw all of them they were gone. I can still the color in the color swatches when you're looking at all the bags, but when you go to the individual bag page it doesn't show the color anymore. Guess they're not ready to put it out quite yet.


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> Same thing happened to me.  Notice how right after a VIP or Friends and Family sale some awesome new color comes out?




They always do that so they can clear out older stuff before the new colors and styles arrive. Many retailers do that


----------



## smileydimples




----------



## DiamondsForever

JessLuu said:


> East west Hamilton in ballet



Thank you for the pictures JessLuu. Ballet is so pretty. Looks v.similar to Blush on my phone.


----------



## JessLuu

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you for the pictures JessLuu. Ballet is so pretty. Looks v.similar to Blush on my phone.


In person ballet is really gorgeous. It's definitely more pink than blush, but it's way subtler than blossom. It's the perfect in between shade.


----------



## DiamondsForever

JessLuu said:


> In person ballet is really gorgeous. It's definitely more pink than blush, but it's way subtler than blossom. It's the perfect in between shade.



:giggles: I'll have to check it out, can see the pink tones when I zoom in!


----------



## smileydimples




----------



## keishapie1973

Hamilton Traveler in Cinder on the MK site...[emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Hamilton Traveler in Cinder on the MK site...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3151454
> 
> View attachment 3151455




I just seen someone post this, immediately went to MK & bought it.  No questions asked.  [emoji16]

I tried to get a larger traveler a few months back from Macy's and it got cancelled...  Now I'm glad it did.  That one had gold hardware and I prefer silver.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> I just seen someone post this, immediately went to MK & bought it.  No questions asked.  [emoji16]
> 
> I tried to get a larger traveler a few months back from Macy's and it got cancelled...  Now I'm glad it did.  That one had gold hardware and I prefer silver.  I'm so excited!!




LOL I have one in black with gold hardware. I would love another with silver. The Traveler, imho, is the perfect size. I also consider it a classic style that will stand the test of time.

Can't wait to see your pics....[emoji3]


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> I just seen someone post this, immediately went to MK & bought it.  No questions asked.  [emoji16]
> 
> I tried to get a larger traveler a few months back from Macy's and it got cancelled...  Now I'm glad it did.  That one had gold hardware and I prefer silver.  I'm so excited!!



If I didnt have my Cinder Riley I ust bought I would be buying this...love this  This looks like a metalic cinder


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> LOL I have one in black with gold hardware. I would love another with silver. The Traveler, imho, is the perfect size. I also consider it a classic style that will stand the test of time.
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics....[emoji3]







smileydimples said:


> If I didnt have my Cinder Riley I ust bought I would be buying this...love this  This looks like a metalic cinder




I'm a little nervous buying sight unseen IRL and it being a sale item - so no returns - however that being said, I've wanted a large traveler for some time now and I've been really wanting Cinder and until now couldn't find a bag I wanted in Cinder. 
I think I will be pleasantly pleased with this bag!!
I will def post pics!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> If I didnt have my Cinder Riley I ust bought I would be buying this...love this  This looks like a metalic cinder




Return the Riley if you can. You have plenty of them....[emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3151331
> View attachment 3151332
> View attachment 3151333
> View attachment 3151334
> View attachment 3151335
> View attachment 3151336
> View attachment 3151337



The Zoey satchel has quite a different shape, looks great in Merlot!


----------



## amethyst25

keishapie1973 said:


> Hamilton Traveler in Cinder on the MK site...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3151454
> 
> View attachment 3151455




[emoji7] Cinder is gorgeous. There are more colors on the MK website. However these new versions are in pebbled leather and not the smooth Vitello leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

amethyst25 said:


> [emoji7] Cinder is gorgeous. There are more colors on the MK website. However these new versions are in pebbled leather and not the smooth Vitello leather.



Actually, that's even better. Less worry about scratches....


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Return the Riley if you can. You have plenty of them....[emoji3]



Unless I return dusty rose Riley for Dusty Rose Traveler  
 I got that one at Saks 
Cinder Riley I got from Belk...........hmmmmmmm really thinking about it I dont have a traveler


----------



## DiamondsForever

Interested to know how you ladies are getting on with the Chandler... Thinking about getting a Chandler and a Selma when I'm stateside (in 2 weeks!)


----------



## iheart_purses

Damn I love that Hamilton traveler in pebbled leather, but it is NOT available on the Canadian site!:cry:
Also how it is on sale already? It's new!!


----------



## Christa72720

iheart_purses said:


> Damn I love that Hamilton traveler in pebbled leather, but it is NOT available on the Canadian site!:cry:
> Also how it is on sale already? It's new!!



I wouldn't be surprised if it came from overstocke from out of the U.S. I have found that he has released a ton of Cinder bags outside of the U.S., but not as many styles here.


----------



## melissatrv

Are the deep teal bags out yet? Has anyone seen them IRL?


----------



## DiamondsForever

I spied Ballet today! It's so pretty. I would ruin it with denim transfer in about 5 seconds. Might pick it up in a wallet or something. Looks great with the metallic stripe down the middle.


----------



## smileydimples

Macys got the Bedford and in tulip [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Macys got the Bedford and in tulip [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153487



wow, that really suits the color.


----------



## iheart_purses

HeatherL said:


> I just seen someone post this, immediately went to MK & bought it.  No questions asked.  [emoji16]
> 
> I tried to get a larger traveler a few months back from Macy's and it got cancelled...  Now I'm glad it did.  That one had gold hardware and I prefer silver.  I'm so excited!!



Please post pictures!!
Also I am very  interested in how stiff the structure of the bag will be, if it will be more reinforced like the other Hamilton traveler was, or if it will slouch like the NS Hamilton in pebbled leather. Please let me know
(I really hope this bag comes to the Canadian site as I just purchased something and got the $50 rewards card and this is something I want now!)


----------



## smileydimples

Cinder and dusty rose 
Dusty Rose doesn't look like the true color here


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3154645
> View attachment 3154646
> View attachment 3154647
> 
> Cinder and dusty rose
> Dusty Rose doesn't look like the true color here



That cinder Traveler is gorgeous!!! I bet dusty rose is pretty in person too. I'm going to have to visit my local MK. I really hope the dept stores get these new bags in before Christmas. I've been doing a good job holding out until the Holidays.....


----------



## lillywillowbug

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3154645
> View attachment 3154646
> View attachment 3154647
> 
> Cinder and dusty rose
> Dusty Rose doesn't look like the true color here




What did you think of the pebbled leather?


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> That cinder Traveler is gorgeous!!! I bet dusty rose is pretty in person too. I'm going to have to visit my local MK. I really hope the dept stores get these new bags in before Christmas. I've been doing a good job holding out until the Holidays.....




I loved them both so I think I'll return Dusty rose Riley for this since it just looks better with more hardware I love the cinder but I love my cinder Riley too but  I love this traveler in cinder too [emoji20][emoji47][emoji47][emoji47]



lillywillowbug said:


> What did you think of the pebbled leather?




I loved it!!  Way better than the older style


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3154645
> View attachment 3154646
> View attachment 3154647
> 
> Cinder and dusty rose
> Dusty Rose doesn't look like the true color here




Wow!  Thanks for sharing.  Is the third pic Cinder as well?  It looks really gray.  I'm should be here Friday.  It's shipping from the West coast to East so it's going to take a week and I haven't seen in IRL yet.  I love it from your pics though!  Did you get one?


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Wow!  Thanks for sharing.  Is the third pic Cinder as well?  It looks really gray.  I'm should be here Friday.  It's shipping from the West coast to East so it's going to take a week and I haven't seen in IRL yet.  I love it from your pics though!  Did you get one?



Not yet I may get dusty rose one and take back my dusty rose Riley since it looks better with more gold hardware 
I really love the cinder but love my cinder Riley too &#128561;&#128553;&#128553; and I can't have both ... You will love it it's beautiful !!! Yes it is cinder in the third pic it's really a great color I see more than grey in person


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Not yet I may get dusty rose one and take back my dusty rose Riley since it looks better with more gold hardware
> 
> I really love the cinder but love my cinder Riley too [emoji33][emoji30][emoji30] and I can't have both ... You will love it it's beautiful !!! Yes it is cinder in the third pic it's really a great color I see more than grey in person




Decisions, decisions!!  So many beautiful colors and styles.  I feel your pain, but if you get the dusty rose then you can enjoy this style too!  Good luck!

I can't wait to see it in real life!  I'm excited!!


----------



## smileydimples

I wonder if they are really this different or it's the lighting in the store hey are both cinder


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Decisions, decisions!!  So many beautiful colors and styles.  I feel your pain, but if you get the dusty rose then you can enjoy this style too!  Good luck!
> 
> I can't wait to see it in real life!  I'm excited!!




I know eek!!! I really like the pebble leather on this ... I have purse issues hehehehehehe [emoji164][emoji164][emoji164][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] thank you I need some luck deciding


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> I wonder if they are really this different or it's the lighting in the store hey are both cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154833




These are both Cinder? Crazy how different they look I thought the Riley one was Dark Dune side by side in this photo. Geez they are gorgeous though I must say[emoji4] I'm looking at getting Cinder in the Riley but I'm definitely loving the Hamilton in this too!! I don't have either and now I'm left to wonder which which one I want to get....wish I could have both[emoji39][emoji16]


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> These are both Cinder? Crazy how different they look I thought the Riley one was Dark Dune side by side in this photo. Geez they are gorgeous though I must say[emoji4] I'm looking at getting Cinder in the Riley but I'm definitely loving the Hamilton in this too!! I don't have either and now I'm left to wonder which which one I want to get....wish I could have both[emoji39][emoji16]



I almost want to bring my cinder Riley into the store and put them side by side because they look so different .... They are both nice you can't go wrong either way


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> I wonder if they are really this different or it's the lighting in the store hey are both cinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154833





smileydimples said:


> I almost want to bring my cinder Riley into the store and put them side by side because they look so different .... They are both nice you can't go wrong either way



Yes, that would be great. I'm thinking it's the lighting as well. Since, they are both pebbled leather, it really shouldn't be that big of a difference. It was an excellent move to bring the Traveler back in pebbled leather. Both colors are stunning. I also love your manicure...


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3154645
> View attachment 3154646
> View attachment 3154647
> 
> Cinder and dusty rose
> Dusty Rose doesn't look like the true color here



Those are nice, suit the pebbled leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

I was at Carson's today and saw these. I'm not sure if this is new but I love it. It's the Fulton large shoulder tote in steel gray. I'm loving steel gray in soft leather....[emoji7]




They also had luggage.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I was at Carson's today and saw these. I'm not sure if this is new but I love it. It's the Fulton large shoulder tote in steel gray. I'm loving steel gray in soft leather....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3156454
> 
> 
> They also had luggage.
> 
> View attachment 3156458



Really nice! Grey is awesome.


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Wow!  Thanks for sharing.  Is the third pic Cinder as well?  It looks really gray.  I'm should be here Friday.  It's shipping from the West coast to East so it's going to take a week and I haven't seen in IRL yet.  I love it from your pics though!  Did you get one?



Does your Cinder Traveler come tomorrow? I havent bought one yet......


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> I was at Carson's today and saw these. I'm not sure if this is new but I love it. It's the Fulton large shoulder tote in steel gray. I'm loving steel gray in soft leather....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3156454
> 
> 
> They also had luggage.
> 
> View attachment 3156458



I really like the Steel Grey shade.  I've always been leary of the Pearl Grey shade because it's so light but the Steel Grey & the Heather Grey Ubo found is my shades of grey!


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Does your Cinder Traveler come tomorrow? I havent bought one yet......




Yes!!! [emoji3]! I can't wait.  Did I read somewhere today that you returned one of your Riley's?  If so, why didn't you get the Traveler?


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Yes!!! [emoji3]! I can't wait.  Did I read somewhere today that you returned one of your Riley's?  If so, why didn't you get the Traveler?



Yes I did I shipped it back to Saks Monday......trying to decide what color I want....Dusty Rose or Cinder.......I wanted to take my Cinder Riley in the store and compare them, maybe tomorrow I will. I jus can not decide :help:


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Yes I did I shipped it back to Saks Monday......trying to decide what color I want....Dusty Rose or Cinder.......I wanted to take my Cinder Riley in the store and compare them, maybe tomorrow I will. I jus can not decide :help:




I think that taking your Riley in for a color comparison is the best idea.  It might make your decision for you.  Good luck & let me know which you choose!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I was at Carson's today and saw these. I'm not sure if this is new but I love it. It's the Fulton large shoulder tote in steel gray. I'm loving steel gray in soft leather....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3156454
> 
> 
> They also had luggage.
> 
> View attachment 3156458



love this style! I like the triple compartments!


----------



## lillywillowbug

My black Hamilton traveler in pebbled leather that I picked up today. I really just meant to go and look at them first, but I really loved it. It was hard choosing a color, so I went with a classic.


----------



## Pinkalicious

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3158764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My black Hamilton traveler in pebbled leather that I picked up today. I really just meant to go and look at them first, but I really loved it. It was hard choosing a color, so I went with a classic.



this is absolute perfection!!!! congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3158764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My black Hamilton traveler in pebbled leather that I picked up today. I really just meant to go and look at them first, but I really loved it. It was hard choosing a color, so I went with a classic.



Gorgeous!!! I have the original one in black. The new ones in pebbled leather are carefree perfection. This style of Hamiltons really remind me of Birkins.....


----------



## MDT

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3158764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My black Hamilton traveler in pebbled leather that I picked up today. I really just meant to go and look at them first, but I really loved it. It was hard choosing a color, so I went with a classic.



This is so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3158764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My black Hamilton traveler in pebbled leather that I picked up today. I really just meant to go and look at them first, but I really loved it. It was hard choosing a color, so I went with a classic.



Very nice! totally suits the pebbled leather.


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Yes I did I shipped it back to Saks Monday......trying to decide what color I want....Dusty Rose or Cinder.......I wanted to take my Cinder Riley in the store and compare them, maybe tomorrow I will. I jus can not decide :help:




So I got the bag today... I am going to be no help to you..  I just went to Michael Kors and exchanged the large Cinder Traveler for the large blue/black Riley!  My first Riley and now I understand the obsession completely!
The Traveler is very pretty but just not for me.  The Riley on the other hand, well you know [emoji1]


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> So I got the bag today... I am going to be no help to you..  I just went to Michael Kors and exchanged the large Cinder Traveler for the large blue/black Riley!  My first Riley and now I understand the obsession completely!
> The Traveler is very pretty but just not for me.  The Riley on the other hand, well you know [emoji1]



I'm giggling &#128514;&#128514;&#128109;&#128091; congrats on your first one so happy for you that's a great color combo I love mine I was going to compare cinder but after looking at my Riley I think they would be the same so I didn't .. Just trying to decide if I want dusty rose traveler I didn't like it as much on Riley 
Oh boy do I understand Riley ... Let me count the way hehe


----------



## lillywillowbug

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I have the original one in black. The new ones in pebbled leather are carefree perfection. This style of Hamiltons really remind me of Birkins.....







MDT said:


> This is so pretty!







HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! totally suits the pebbled leather.







Pinkalicious said:


> this is absolute perfection!!!! congrats!




Thanks everyone! I love the pebbled leather on this bag.


----------



## MDT

Just saw STEEL BLUE on Bloomingdales! Loving this with silver hardware!


----------



## MDT

Cynthia in steel blue.


----------



## dott

The Cynthia in steel blue/silver is a real showstopper combo!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Steel blue is nice!


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> Cynthia in steel blue.




They need to stop with all the great variations in blue, purple and teals! I have so many and these tempt me lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> They need to stop with all the great variations in blue, purple and teals! I have so many and these tempt me lol




Same with me and the blues!!! [emoji16]


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> They need to stop with all the great variations in blue, purple and teals! I have so many and these tempt me lol



MK needs to make a pastel purple then I could be done searching for the perfect purple bag! They could also bring back pomegranate! I found my perfect teal with tile blue, now just waiting on the purple!


----------



## smileydimples

Deep teal


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Deep teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161431
> View attachment 3161432
> View attachment 3161433
> View attachment 3161436



I'm intrigued by this color and especially like how it's paired with ghw. Do you happen to know how it compares to aqua?


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> I'm intrigued by this color and especially like how it's paired with ghw. Do you happen to know how it compares to aqua?



It's a lot darker than Aqua  ... It's really nice I wish they had it in Riley


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Deep teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161431
> View attachment 3161432
> View attachment 3161433
> View attachment 3161436



So pretty, i really like this color.. looks fairly neutral.


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Deep teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161431
> View attachment 3161432
> View attachment 3161433
> View attachment 3161436




So pretty, but I wish it came with SHW!  BTW, I'm loving my Riley!


----------



## laurelenas

I'm really liking this color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

laurelenas said:


> I'm really liking this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161510



This is really pretty, the stripe, the color.. would love to see this irl.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

laurelenas said:


> I'm really liking this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161510




Wish they had this in a Hamilton


----------



## laurelenas

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Wish they had this in a Hamilton




I really hope they release more styles in this color, so far I've only seen the Cynthia and the Cindy crossbody. The Hamilton would be pretty with the extra silver hardware!


----------



## MDT

laurelenas said:


> I really hope they release more styles in this color, so far I've only seen the Cynthia and the Cindy crossbody. The Hamilton would be pretty with the extra silver hardware!



Agreed!


----------



## JessLuu

Just got this medium Ava in ballet at the MK boutique yesterday. Here it is next to large Selma in blush and medium Selma in blossom


----------



## HesitantShopper

JessLuu said:


> Just got this medium Ava in ballet at the MK boutique yesterday. Here it is next to large Selma in blush and medium Selma in blossom



Very pretty(actually they all are)


----------



## DiamondsForever

JessLuu said:


> Just got this medium Ava in ballet at the MK boutique yesterday. Here it is next to large Selma in blush and medium Selma in blossom



Pretttyyyyy!:okay: would love to see more comparison shots of Blush and Ballet. How different do you feel they are?


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Deep teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161431
> View attachment 3161432
> View attachment 3161433
> View attachment 3161436




How does it compare to tile blue?


----------



## JessLuu

DiamondsForever said:


> Pretttyyyyy!:okay: would love to see more comparison shots of Blush and Ballet. How different do you feel they are?


They are pretty similar, but blush is more of light tan or nude color where ballet is definitely a light pink. They're probably too similar to have two of the same style bags in both colors like if I had the blush Ava I wouldn't have gotten the ballet, but getting both colors in different styles is fine I think.


----------



## DiamondsForever

JessLuu said:


> Just got this medium Ava in ballet at the MK boutique yesterday. Here it is next to large Selma in blush and medium Selma in blossom





JessLuu said:


> They are pretty similar, but blush is more of light tan or nude color where ballet is definitely a light pink. They're probably too similar to have two of the same style bags in both colors like if I had the blush Ava I wouldn't have gotten the ballet, but getting both colors in different styles is fine I think.



They're both such classy beautiful colours. I agree, saw Ballet and Blush last weekend together. Good to have them in different styles. Id ruin ballet with denim transfer so will stick with Blush Selma as a bit darker. I'm tempted by a wallet in Ballet. Which do you prefer? I have a soft spot for pink, got a Dusty Rose Mani this week!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> How does it compare to tile blue?



I didnt have my phone to take a picure but I did see a tile selma and compared it with deep teal cindy and they are nothing alike. Deep teal is super dark. Its such a great fall color. I love it wish I could have something in soft leather in it.


----------



## Nymeria1

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Wish they had this in a Hamilton



I saw this dark teal color in the E/W Hamilton with gold hardware in Macy's.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

Ack, new burgundy colors coming out!   The color looks gorgeous, don't think I'm going to be able to resist this.


----------



## JessLuu

myluvofbags said:


> Ack, new burgundy colors coming out!   The color looks gorgeous, don't think I'm going to be able to resist this.


Where did you see this? Is it Merlot?


----------



## MDT

myluvofbags said:


> Ack, new burgundy colors coming out!   The color looks gorgeous, don't think I'm going to be able to resist this.



Is this a purple-red? Looks more purple than red even though my idea of burgundy is more red than purple. Regardless, oh my god, it looks gorgeous in this photo! Where did you see this color?


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Ack, new burgundy colors coming out!   The color looks gorgeous, don't think I'm going to be able to resist this.



This was a twitter from  MK.  I love the color.   Looks like a purple / wine color  with hints of red.


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Ack, new burgundy colors coming out!   The color looks gorgeous, don't think I'm going to be able to resist this.


This always happens to me (and I never learn!).  I wait to see what I think is all the new seasonal colours come out, choose one I like, buy it and then immediately an even prettier version comes out.  I just bought merlot but I love this colour.


----------



## JessLuu

I clicked on the link in the tweet and it brought me to the Daniela wallet in Merlot http://www.michaelkors.com/daniela-...=656953116718292992&adbpl=tw&adbpr=153474021#
Guess it's just the lighting that made it look purple


----------



## keishapie1973

He should have already released all the bags in merlot. It's the hot color for Fall!!! I am impatiently awaiting the release of the Riley (without the animal print) in this color....


----------



## MKbaglover

JessLuu said:


> I clicked on the link in the tweet and it brought me to the Daniela wallet in Merlot http://www.michaelkors.com/daniela-...=656953116718292992&adbpl=tw&adbpr=153474021#
> Guess it's just the lighting that made it look purple


Wow, it looks soo different in this picture!  A bag in the colour of this picture would be lovely though!


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> He should have already released all the bags in merlot. It's the hot color for Fall!!! I am impatiently awaiting the release of the Riley (without the animal print) in this color....


I was surprised there wasn't more choice in Merlot in the MK store I went to, the Macys had more choice in Merlot but still not much.


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> He should have already released all the bags in merlot. It's the hot color for Fall!!! I am impatiently awaiting the release of the Riley (without the animal print) in this color....



http://www.dillards.com/p/MICHAEL-M...hMjN0HaVw5Y0b0MfLmOJMGQ8AJZ1AoAY-oaApVV8P8HAQ


Here you go


----------



## JessLuu

MKbaglover said:


> Wow, it looks soo different in this picture!  A bag in the colour of this picture would be lovely though!


Yeah I would go crazy for the color in the picture. He should call it blackberry or Cabernet


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> http://www.dillards.com/p/MICHAEL-M...hMjN0HaVw5Y0b0MfLmOJMGQ8AJZ1AoAY-oaApVV8P8HAQ
> 
> 
> Here you go



Thank you!!! I had no idea that it had been released. Now, I just need Bloomingdales to get it so I can use my coupon. I never pay retail....


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! I had no idea that it had been released. Now, I just need Bloomingdales to get it so I can use my coupon. I never pay retail....



ME EITHER, i DONT BLAME YOU  I LOVE A SALE....IT ALLOWS ME TO GET MORE PURSES LOL


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Ack, new burgundy colors coming out!   The color looks gorgeous, don't think I'm going to be able to resist this.



OMG! that poofy would look divine on my purse.


----------



## myluvofbags

JessLuu said:


> I clicked on the link in the tweet and it brought me to the Daniela wallet in Merlot http://www.michaelkors.com/daniela-...=656953116718292992&adbpl=tw&adbpr=153474021#
> Guess it's just the lighting that made it look purple



I did too.  It sure looks different.  Would love a color like this.


----------



## MDT

JessLuu said:


> I clicked on the link in the tweet and it brought me to the Daniela wallet in Merlot http://www.michaelkors.com/daniela-...=656953116718292992&adbpl=tw&adbpr=153474021#
> Guess it's just the lighting that made it look purple



UGHHH!!!  I think my heart just broke a little bit. A color like the one that appears to be in this photo would have been oh so amazing.


----------



## ai.syabaniah

JessLuu said:


> They are pretty similar, but blush is more of light tan or nude color where ballet is definitely a light pink. They're probably too similar to have two of the same style bags in both colors like if I had the blush Ava I wouldn't have gotten the ballet, but getting both colors in different styles is fine I think.



Ballet definitely my next wishlist
Thank you for sharing..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Anyone have any pix of walnut vs luggage. It looks to be like walnut is lighter. That accurate?


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> http://www.dillards.com/p/MICHAEL-M...hMjN0HaVw5Y0b0MfLmOJMGQ8AJZ1AoAY-oaApVV8P8HAQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go




I didn't know that was released! I need this bag but on sale!


----------



## nancyramos

MDT said:


> UGHHH!!!  I think my heart just broke a little bit. A color like the one that appears to be in this photo would have been oh so amazing.



What is the bag in your avatar? It looks amazing


----------



## Norwegian Girl

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3140928
> 
> It's a bit small for me but I've always loved MK specchio



I love the specchio bags! Two of my Hamiltons are specchio; Pearl Grey and black shw. Do you know if MK are releasing other styles in specchio?


----------



## MDT

nancyramos said:


> What is the bag in your avatar? It looks amazing



Thank you. Medium Selma in chili!


----------



## Nichaidez

BeachBagGal said:


> Anyone have any pix of walnut vs luggage. It looks to be like walnut is lighter. That accurate?




Does someone have a picture of the luggage Riley? I just ordered the walnut and I want to compare the difference once it arrives


----------



## MDT

I don't know if this color has been posted before, but I just saw CHERRY on Macy's website!

I had a feeling MK was going to release Cherry after seeing this color on the Selma bag charm. I almost held out on buying Chili because I had a feeling this new color would be released. Now I'll need to see if I'll regret just purchasing Chili!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I don't know if this color has been posted before, but I just saw CHERRY on Macy's website!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling MK was going to release Cherry after seeing this color on the Selma bag charm. I almost held out on buying Chili because I had a feeling this new color would be released. Now I'll need to see if I'll regret just purchasing Chili!




We are going to need some comparison pix of chili vs cherry!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> I don't know if this color has been posted before, but I just saw CHERRY on Macy's website!
> 
> I had a feeling MK was going to release Cherry after seeing this color on the Selma bag charm. I almost held out on buying Chili because I had a feeling this new color would be released. Now I'll need to see if I'll regret just purchasing Chili!



Sweet! i noticed a cherry red star charm... done in saffiano..


----------



## laurelenas

Just saw this on Macy's website, perfect for holiday season


----------



## melissatrv

I hope someone gets something in dark teal or cherry soon....dying to see these! My Macy's does not have them yet. Anyone noticing Macy's seems to be getting a lot of exclusive colors or if not exclusivel then before the MK stores


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> I don't know if this color has been posted before, but I just saw CHERRY on Macy's website!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling MK was going to release Cherry after seeing this color on the Selma bag charm. I almost held out on buying Chili because I had a feeling this new color would be released. Now I'll need to see if I'll regret just purchasing Chili!




I saw a cherry tote at Nordstrom today. I forgot to take a picture. I prefer chili over cherry personally. Cherry is dark in MK, not like cherry in other brands.


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> I saw a cherry tote at Nordstrom today. I forgot to take a picture. I prefer chili over cherry personally. Cherry is dark in MK, not like cherry in other brands.



From the pictures, it does look considerably dark. I may stop by my Macy's today to see if they have anything so I can compare.


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> I don't know if this color has been posted before, but I just saw CHERRY on Macy's website!
> 
> I had a feeling MK was going to release Cherry after seeing this color on the Selma bag charm. I almost held out on buying Chili because I had a feeling this new color would be released. Now I'll need to see if I'll regret just purchasing Chili!



Cherry looks like it may be what I was hoping merlot in saffiano would be. I like merlot in soft leather but when I saw the Selma in this color, I didn't like it....


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> From the pictures, it does look considerably dark. I may stop by my Macy's today to see if they have anything so I can compare.




Look at the purse key chains too because they have one in cherry


----------



## smileydimples

Michael kors Camille large and smalli Ballet,pearl grey ,black and the small one is some sort of red I love this bag right now only at Michael Kors when I google it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Michael kors Camille large and smalli Ballet,pearl grey ,black and the small one is some sort of red I love this bag right now only at Michael Kors when I google it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171009
> View attachment 3171010
> View attachment 3171012
> View attachment 3171013



Is that my imagination, or is that Ballet with SHW?


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> Is that my imagination, or is that Ballet with SHW?



No its not that's what
I thought and want 

Small Pebbled Leather 
-Silver-Tone Hardware 
-12.75"W X 9.5"H X 5.25"D 
-Imported


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Michael kors Camille large and smalli Ballet,pearl grey ,black and the small one is some sort of red I love this bag right now only at Michael Kors when I google it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171009
> View attachment 3171010
> View attachment 3171012
> View attachment 3171013



Maybe that is a picture of cherry?


----------



## smileydimples

Dark dune .....Look at Nordstrom


----------



## iheart_purses

Michaelkors.ca has cherry as of yesterday at already reduced prices ...they have a Bedford shoulder bag, extra small Ava. Cherry to me looks like a brighter version of Merlot. A very deep red with a darkness to it, just like a cherry.

They also added some things in "Red" which is considerably brighter, like a real primary red.
(They also added the new Hamilton travelers but they are not reduced like the ones on the US site. That is what I wanted and now I don't know If I should get or not)


----------



## lcaddict

smileydimples said:


> Michael kors Camille large and smalli Ballet,pearl grey ,black and the small one is some sort of red I love this bag right now only at Michael Kors when I google it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171009
> View attachment 3171010
> View attachment 3171012
> View attachment 3171013




I love this style. Can't wait to check it out in stores!!!


----------



## smileydimples

I love love love this bag


----------



## iheart_purses

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3172388
> View attachment 3172389
> View attachment 3172390
> View attachment 3172391
> View attachment 3172392
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love this bag



That bag is nice, I was eyeing it online today


----------



## melissatrv

I saw the deep teal color in Macy's and it is awesome. I took a photo but my camera is so bad it looked blue and it is definitely a green teal.  They did not have Cherry though


----------



## smileydimples

The bag I took a picture of is called a Shelby


----------



## smileydimples




----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3172502
> View attachment 3172503
> View attachment 3172504
> View attachment 3172505


I always liked the Essex. These are all really nice, but the Essex  has so much detail on it with the buckles and zippers. Not to mention those are most likely outer compartments. Sweet! Does the Selby have any outer pockets on it? That's a really nice one too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I love the specchio bags! Two of my Hamiltons are specchio; Pearl Grey and black shw. Do you know if MK are releasing other styles in specchio?


I see they have the Dillon in Speecio.  I like the speechio look very much, but seems they only come in the saffiano leather. I saw them online at Bloomingdales which I am pretty sure ships world wide. Here is the link.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...3USA&catargetid=120156070000240874&cadevice=c


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3172388
> View attachment 3172389
> View attachment 3172390
> View attachment 3172391
> View attachment 3172392
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love this bag


Oh, I see now, it DOES have an outer back zip compartment. Don't care for that zipper though with the hole in it. I prefer the pretty engraved zippers, but at least it has an outer compartment on it, which is better than none. sweet!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3172388
> View attachment 3172389
> View attachment 3172390
> View attachment 3172391
> View attachment 3172392
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love this bag


Great color and i see outside pocket!



smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3172502
> View attachment 3172503
> View attachment 3172504
> View attachment 3172505



The Emery looks nice, tho maybe a pest to get in/out of.


----------



## iheart_purses

New Elisa crossbody, very cute!


----------



## laurelenas

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3172502
> View attachment 3172503
> View attachment 3172504
> View attachment 3172505




Love the Essex in cherry/silver!


----------



## Fefeinc10

I literally lost it when I saw the blush color with gold hardware! I've only seen the Sloan in blush with silver hardware. I hope they come out with a large version of this too!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I'm also loving the blush sloan!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> New Elisa crossbody, very cute!



That'll be soft it's done in Lamb.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Fefeinc10 said:


> I literally lost it when I saw the blush color with gold hardware! I've only seen the Sloan in blush with silver hardware. I hope they come out with a large version of this too!



Looks so feminine in blush.


----------



## BeachBagGal

laurelenas said:


> love the essex in cherry/silver!



+! !!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> New Elisa crossbody, very cute!



Well isn't that a cutie!


----------



## smileydimples

Cherry Riley at Lord and Taylor


----------



## smileydimples




----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Cherry Riley at Lord and Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175046



Totally suits cherry!



smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3175047



That's a great price for a calfskin bag.. wonder if the zippers expand the bag or are pockets?


----------



## Sarah03

iheart_purses said:


> New Elisa crossbody, very cute!




Love this!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3175047



This is gorgeous. I went to my local boutique and they don't have it or expect it to come in.&#128528;Was this on their site? Would love to see it irl.


----------



## myluvofbags

Just saw these on the MK site.   Both look stunning and something I definitely want to see irl.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Just saw these on the MK site.   Both look stunning and something I definitely want to see irl.



Quinn is quite different in it's long strap adjustment!


----------



## iheart_purses

Grayson quilted satchel, on Macy's
Almost makes me want to lift my ban


----------



## smileydimples

Here are a few new ones from Macys


----------



## smileydimples

Here's a few more


----------



## iheart_purses

This needs to be in my life
Essex large studded satchel 
also comes in black & Cherry


----------



## CocoChannel

electric blue with silver hardware..so pretty and cool for winter[emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## laurelenas

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3183118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electric blue with silver hardware..so pretty and cool for winter[emoji300]&#65039;




Love it! Where did you find it?


----------



## CocoChannel

laurelenas said:


> Love it! Where did you find it?




It's on Dillard's.com [emoji6] I just was browsing and came across the electric blue and they now have it in the silver hardware.


----------



## MDT

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3183118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electric blue with silver hardware..so pretty and cool for winter[emoji300]&#65039;



I know what I want next!  I've been hoping for EB w/ silver!


----------



## MDT

Was about to pull the trigger on the electric blue/silver Hamilton for my birthday but it's not in stock! Nooo!  I hope it's just too early and that it'll show up soon!


----------



## CocoChannel

MDT said:


> I know what I want next!  I've been hoping for EB w/ silver!







MDT said:


> Was about to pull the trigger on the electric blue/silver Hamilton for my birthday but it's not in stock! Nooo!  I hope it's just too early and that it'll show up soon!




I'm sure it will be available soon! I hope you are able get it, especially for your birthday!![emoji2] Please post pictures if you get it...I have it in the gold hardware but the silver just makes it look so cool perfect for wintertime and very pretty also year round in my opinion[emoji4]


----------



## MDT

CocoChannel said:


> I'm sure it will be available soon! I hope you are able get it, especially for your birthday!![emoji2] Please post pictures if you get it...I have it in the gold hardware but the silver just makes it look so cool perfect for wintertime and very pretty also year round in my opinion[emoji4]



I agree, it's totally a year round color! I'll keep watching the stores to see if it ever comes back.


----------



## smileydimples

Here is cherry


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Here is cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186775



So pretty in the pebbled but is it me or is it narrow and tall?


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty in the pebbled but is it me or is it narrow and tall?




This is the smaller one but it is [emoji4] I like the bigger size


----------



## smileydimples

Pretty but it needs to be bigger


----------



## smileydimples

This is really nice


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3188060
> 
> Pretty but it needs to be bigger



Great color! doesn't look very big, no. 



smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3188061
> 
> This is really nice



This is nice, the break in the quilting is a nice relief ...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Just ran across this on macy's website...I need this one in walnut! 

Also available in black


----------



## keishapie1973

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Just ran across this on macy's website...I need this one in walnut!
> 
> Also available in black



I love these!!!  I think after bucket bags, saddle bags will be trending.....


----------



## keishapie1973

I just saw a new green called palmetto....[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Just ran across this on macy's website...I need this one in walnut!
> 
> Also available in black



I love these!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> I just saw a new green called palmetto....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3195250



I wonder if it looks the same as Palm? Looks the same from the picture. It's such a pretty, vibrant green.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

keishapie1973 said:


> I just saw a new green called palmetto....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3195250



I love this green! I would like a Mini Selma in this color for s pop of color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Just ran across this on macy's website...I need this one in walnut!
> 
> Also available in black



Those are nice!



keishapie1973 said:


> I just saw a new green called palmetto....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3195250



Great vibrant green!


----------



## smileydimples

Here's a few


----------



## BeachBagGal

New color? Pretty!


----------



## paula3boys

BeachBagGal said:


> New color? Pretty!
> View attachment 3204515




That is pretty. I wonder how it compares to watermelon


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3188061
> 
> This is really nice



This is the new upscale Grayson, isn't it.  I really like the quilting on it!


----------



## MDT

BeachBagGal said:


> New color? Pretty!
> View attachment 3204515



This looks like what watermelon should have been! And is that silver hardware I see?


----------



## laurelenas

paula3boys said:


> that is pretty. I wonder how it compares to watermelon


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ooo this one is a cutie too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Another new color.. feel like we're ready for Spring lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Another new color.. feel like we're ready for Spring lol.
> 
> View attachment 3204875



Ack, I really like this! But I already have this color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Ack, I really like this! But I already have this color.



Oh you do? Is this the same shade as a previously released shade?


----------



## paula3boys

laurelenas said:


> View attachment 3204799



Thanks for that! I want to see that in person to see if I prefer coral over my watermelon


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh you do? Is this the same shade as a previously released shade?



My small Miranda is a color block in sky. This must be new for his MMK line. The susanah looks a bit brighter in the picture than mine though so I'll want to see this irl.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> My small Miranda is a color block in sky. This must be new for his MMK line. The susanah looks a bit brighter in the picture than mine though so I'll want to see this irl.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Another new color.. feel like we're ready for Spring lol.
> 
> View attachment 3204875



So pretty w/the shw! too early for such light colors.. i am practically wiping my black purse daily and snow & salt hasn't even really started yet!


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty w/the shw! too early for such light colors.. i am practically wiping my black purse daily and snow & salt hasn't even really started yet!



I know right. I think it's hilarious he's coming out with all these amazing colors "now". Trying to drive us crazy or brighten up our winter.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> I know right. I think it's hilarious he's coming out with all these amazing colors "now". Trying to drive us crazy or brighten up our winter.



yeah, i mean winter is off to a slow start here but any minute could return with the double negatives and inches of snow.. while i would love to admire no way would i buy a bag to pack it away till.. May?(snows in may sometimes too)


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> My small Miranda is a color block in sky. This must be new for his MMK line. The susanah looks a bit brighter in the picture than mine though so I'll want to see this irl.




So pretty [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> My small Miranda is a color block in sky. This must be new for his MMK line. The susanah looks a bit brighter in the picture than mine though so I'll want to see this irl.



Oh okay...pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty w/the shw! too early for such light colors.. i am practically wiping my black purse daily and snow & salt hasn't even really started yet!



haha..yeah I see why you would want to wait. I'll carry my "winter" bags first.


----------



## smileydimples

Saw these today at Nordstrom blue steal and ballet


----------



## smileydimples

I also saw sky some colors it looks like pale blue other colors don't I'm different styles


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Saw these today at Nordstrom blue steal and ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205670
> View attachment 3205671
> View attachment 3205672



Pretty! Would love one in merlot!
Are you going to go for it?!? You should


----------



## MDT

Celedon/Azure colorblock. Ok, I need to see these two colors in person! Simply beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Saw these today at Nordstrom blue steal and ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205670
> View attachment 3205671
> View attachment 3205672



Pretty colors! especially like the blue.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Celedon/Azure colorblock. Ok, I need to see these two colors in person! Simply beautiful!



Def one to see in person, looks like a Macy's exclusive though?


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Celedon/Azure colorblock. Ok, I need to see these two colors in person! Simply beautiful!




Yeah these colors make me [emoji3]!!


----------



## MDT

HesitantShopper said:


> Def one to see in person, looks like a Macy's exclusive though?



I have no idea. I'm wondering if it's just the colorblocking that's the Macy's exclusive. I'd love to see a Selma or Hamilton in just one of those colors!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Saw these today at Nordstrom blue steal and ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205670
> View attachment 3205671
> View attachment 3205672



Are these pebbled leather??? That makes me like them even more. The original pics that I saw looked like saffiano.....


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Are these pebbled leather??? That makes me like them even more. The original pics that I saw looked like saffiano.....




They are,[emoji4][emoji4] they are sooooo nice


----------



## lillywillowbug

smileydimples said:


> Saw these today at Nordstrom blue steal and ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205670
> View attachment 3205671
> View attachment 3205672




Oh my! I really want the Camille! Was the ballet color a light pink? How does it compare to blush?


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> Celedon/Azure colorblock. Ok, I need to see these two colors in person! Simply beautiful!




I hope more bags are released in these colors. Love them!


----------



## myluvofbags

Just saw these new bags in store and thought they felt wonderful and durable and thought it was goat leather. Upon researching the site now it says Tortuga which is tortoises. I'm wondering if this is right. Anyone come across bags made from this? I'll be calling them to verify.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Just saw these new bags in store and thought they felt wonderful and durable and thought it was goat leather. Upon researching the site now it says Tortuga which is tortoises. I'm wondering if this is right. Anyone come across bags made from this? I'll be calling them to verify.



Looks nice but i'm sorry what? turtle lol.. they are made from turtles??  something sounds off with this...

Let us know what they say. Off to check my site.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Yep, my site says the same(not in the US) total mystery to me lol. 

Eta; it's like they doubt it themselves with question mark ...


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Pretty! Would love one in merlot!
> Are you going to go for it?!? You should



I just ordered Ballet from Belk they are on sale 25 percent off plus 40.00 bucks off that and I had a macys gift card so I got Medium dark dune there


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I just ordered Ballet from Belk they are on sale 25 percent off plus 40.00 bucks off that and I had a macys gift card so I got Medium dark dune there




Omg ballet and dark dune?? Lucky girl  can't wait to see those goodies!!!! It's such a pretty bag, and looks useful too. I love the shape and leather.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg ballet and dark dune?? Lucky girl  can't wait to see those goodies!!!! It's such a pretty bag, and looks useful too. I love the shape and leather.



Yes, I need to be done for awhile I have gone to purse mad Can't wait to show them off. I just love this bag and I had to talk myself out of Ballet riley ...that was pretty too


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Yes, I need to be done for awhile I have gone to purse mad Can't wait to show them off. I just love this bag and I had to talk myself out of Ballet riley ...that was pretty too



Omg ballet Riley? Where?! I want one haha or is there a pearl grey riley? I got a Tory Burch that looks like Riley but it i too small for my needs. Wish it was larger.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg ballet Riley? Where?! I want one haha or is there a pearl grey riley? I got a Tory Burch that looks like Riley but it i too small for my needs. Wish it was larger.



I saw it at Nordstrom, Michael kors and I think belk too and a few other stores it was beautiful but was trying to get a differ t bag since I love my Riley's even though Riley was calling me &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I saw it at Nordstrom, Michael kors and I think belk too and a few other stores it was beautiful but was trying to get a differ t bag since I love my Riley's even though Riley was calling me [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




What does the ballet look like in soft leather? Sounds gorgeous! I also saw steel grey and i love it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I just googled ballet Riley, found it with SHW.... Wowzers


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> I just googled ballet Riley, found it with SHW.... Wowzers



Ok now i am gonna try lol.

Eta; oh, def has potential


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Ok now i am gonna try lol.
> 
> Eta; oh, def has potential



Oh it's a beauty!! 



DiamondsForever said:


> I just googled ballet Riley, found it with SHW.... Wowzers



I know I saw it in person had to talk myself out of it and go with Camille 



Pinkalicious said:


> What does the ballet look like in soft leather? Sounds gorgeous! I also saw steel grey and i love it!



Can't wait to see yours


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Oh it's a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I saw it in person had to talk myself out of it and go with Camille
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see yours



I'm seriously tempted by this! And I seriously don't need anymore pink bags....!


----------



## smileydimples

sky blue Riley 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
some new colors


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3214437
> View attachment 3214438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky blue Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some new colors




Thanks for the pix! Is the pink wristlet the new color Coral?


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks for the pix! Is the pink wristlet the new color Coral?



Your welcome &#128522; Yes it is it is so bright and pretty way better than watermelon !! Such a great pop of color


----------



## myluvofbags

These are at Bloomingdale's


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3214437
> View attachment 3214438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky blue Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some new colors



Thank you for the pics! I haven't seen Coral yet, but it looks really pretty here!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3214437
> View attachment 3214438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky blue Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some new colors



so pretty! looks like a large Riley? 



myluvofbags said:


> These are at Bloomingdale's



such great colorbock~


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> These are at Bloomingdale's



Love the Ballet/Ecru/Dusty Rose crossbody. Such a beautiful colour combo with SHW! 

Going to add this to my list to check out in Boston...


----------



## smileydimples

Very pretty


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sky blue Ava:
http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat..._128-3001451-32F5SAVC1L/?previewAttribute=Sky


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Sky blue Ava:
> http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat..._128-3001451-32F5SAVC1L/?previewAttribute=Sky



So pretty! suits the style of bag.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I really love the new colour "Ballet". It's suche a nice rose/neutral. It even comes in 3 versions: pebbled, saffiano, saffiano with shimmer.


----------



## MDT

Just came across this color today - Canary!


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> Just came across this color today - Canary!



With silver hardware, wowza!


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> Just came across this color today - Canary!



I'm loving this color can't wait to see it in person


----------



## MDT

myluvofbags said:


> With silver hardware, wowza!



I know!  And here I said I put myself on a ban... I might have to see this one in person regardless.


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> I know!  And here I said I put myself on a ban... I might have to see this one in person regardless.




I know I should ban too but I just love this pop of color


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ballet bags galore in Selfridge's today!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> Just came across this color today - Canary!



This is so cheerful! What colours would you wear it with?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Duplicate post


----------



## DiamondsForever

More ballet bags!


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> This is so cheerful! What colours would you wear it with?



I think it'd look amazing against black, gray and/or white. I could also picture it with turquoise, coral or even deep shades of blue.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> Just came across this color today - Canary!





MDT said:


> I think it'd look amazing against black, gray and/or white. I could also picture it with turquoise, coral or even deep shades of blue.



I was thinking it would look awesome with blue denim and a white top for summer! I think it would really suit a small crossbody style bag.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I was thinking it would look awesome with blue denim and a white top for summer! I think it would really suit a small crossbody style bag.




I agree! A medium Selma messenger in that color would be perfect!


----------



## iheart_purses

Pinkalicious said:


> I agree! A medium Selma messenger in that color would be perfect!



I saw one on Macy's I believe it was! 
I just saw this color Canary in person yesterday, it is much brighter than it shows in screen, it is almost fluorescent ... Really pretty though 
I am really hoping it comes out in more styles  like xs Ava


----------



## HelloMeganda

They are coming out with bags in a lilac color!!!


----------



## HelloMeganda

I can't wait to see more lilac pieces in saffiano leather. I've been waiting for Michael Kors to do a light purple/lilac/lavender for so long! Can't wait to see one in person


----------



## paula3boys

HelloMeganda said:


> They are coming out with bags in a lilac color!!!




Pretty.

I saw geranium on a retailer site in a few styles yesterday. I think the MK not M by MK


----------



## HesitantShopper

Lilac will be so pretty.


----------



## cny1941

HelloMeganda said:


> They are coming out with bags in a lilac color!!!




So prettyyyy


----------



## myluvofbags

Forgot to post this yesterday. My wonderful SA sent this. Only I think it's patent leather which I will definitely want to see in person.  And I just got a Lilac bag! Ugh!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday. My wonderful SA sent this. Only I think it's patent leather which I will definitely want to see in person.  And I just got a Lilac bag! Ugh!



Oh my goodness I need to see


----------



## smileydimples

Here's more


----------



## MDT

HelloMeganda said:


> They are coming out with bags in a lilac color!!!



NO! I am on a ban! This is not fair!


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Here's more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242678
> View attachment 3242679
> View attachment 3242680



That blue is gorgeous! I need to see these colors in person!


----------



## iheart_purses

smileydimples said:


> Here's more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242678
> View attachment 3242679
> View attachment 3242680



What is this Mae? It looks like a new version of the Izzy tote only it does not look as though it is reversible, although it totally could be ??


----------



## Minkette

Ballet is way less pink than I expected. Reminds me of blush.


----------



## barskin

Okay. This is complicated. I went to Lord & Taylor today. I bought a Charity Day book of two 30% coupons and extras, which I used to buy a Hannah that had already been marked down. Then, I finally said yes to opening an L&T account, getting me another 25% off for using it and yet another 15% off for using it for the first time. In the end, I got this $358 purse for just over 60 bucks. Not bad.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Minkette said:


> Ballet is way less pink than I expected. Reminds me of blush.



Agreed. Initially I thought Ballet was Blush with SHW.
I love SHW but think I prefer Blush. Sample Ballet bags I've seen in store always have dirt marks, which doesn't fill me with confidence regarding colour transfer. 

JMHO and you girls know I love a pink bag!


----------



## DiamondsForever

barskin said:


> Okay. This is complicated. I went to Lord & Taylor today. I bought a Charity Day book of two 30% coupons and extras, which I used to buy a Hannah that had already been marked down. Then, I finally said yes to opening an L&T account, getting me another 25% off for using it and yet another 15% off for using it for the first time. In the end, I got this $358 purse for just over 60 bucks. Not bad.



What a bargain! Is this Dusty Rose?


----------



## keishapie1973

barskin said:


> Okay. This is complicated. I went to Lord & Taylor today. I bought a Charity Day book of two 30% coupons and extras, which I used to buy a Hannah that had already been marked down. Then, I finally said yes to opening an L&T account, getting me another 25% off for using it and yet another 15% off for using it for the first time. In the end, I got this $358 purse for just over 60 bucks. Not bad.



Very nice and a fantastic deal!!!


----------



## barskin

DiamondsForever said:


> What a bargain! Is this Dusty Rose?


 Yup. That's what it is.


----------



## barskin

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice and a fantastic deal!!!


 They exclude MK from F&F deals most of the time, but, you hit the right day and you can get incredible bargains there. I just got a Sutton in Merlot saffiano for $151 a few weeks ago.


----------



## paula3boys

iheart_purses said:


> What is this Mae? It looks like a new version of the Izzy tote only it does not look as though it is reversible, although it totally could be ??




More structured than Izzy IMO


----------



## HesitantShopper

barskin said:


> Okay. This is complicated. I went to Lord & Taylor today. I bought a Charity Day book of two 30% coupons and extras, which I used to buy a Hannah that had already been marked down. Then, I finally said yes to opening an L&T account, getting me another 25% off for using it and yet another 15% off for using it for the first time. In the end, I got this $358 purse for just over 60 bucks. Not bad.



Not complicated at all.. what a great deal, really nice bag too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Here's more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242678
> View attachment 3242679
> View attachment 3242680



What pretty colors.. really like the Mae tote style.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Minkette said:


> Ballet is way less pink than I expected. Reminds me of blush.



What color is that Riley, is it the small? I likey.

I also was disappointed with ballet..looks like ecru honestly.

LOVING all the lilac stuff...I want an SLG in lilac


----------



## Minkette

Pinkalicious said:


> What color is that Riley, is it the small? I likey.
> 
> I also was disappointed with ballet..looks like ecru honestly.
> 
> LOVING all the lilac stuff...I want an SLG in lilac


Its ballet. Yes, it is the small.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Minkette said:


> Its ballet. Yes, it is the small.




Whoa I thought it was dark taupe or dark dune! I've seen ballet Riley IRL and thought it was more "white"... Interesting!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Whoa I thought it was dark taupe or dark dune! I've seen ballet Riley IRL and thought it was more "white"... Interesting!



Wow, I thought it was dark Taupe too. Here's a pic of the ballet I saw. One in Riley the other Selby. The Selby looked darker to me IRL and from the pic.


----------



## smileydimples

Saw these in the store had to share 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Reminds me of apple in a way


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Saw these in the store had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247663
> View attachment 3247664
> View attachment 3247665
> 
> Reminds me of apple in a way




Okay I'm loving this yellow and so cute on the messenger with studs! Is it as bright as it looks in pix? Never bought a yellow bag last summer like I planned. Hmmm... &#129300;


----------



## iheart_purses

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay I'm loving this yellow and so cute on the messenger with studs! Is it as bright as it looks in pix? Never bought a yellow bag last summer like I planned. Hmmm... &#129300;



I saw the Canary in the MK store a few weeks ago, it is very bright, but beautiful, in my opinion 
I feel pictures cannot capture this yellow. I want one so bad but I just know this is a clearance color by end of spring  can I wait??


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Saw these in the store had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247663
> View attachment 3247664
> View attachment 3247665
> 
> Reminds me of apple in a way



 so cheerful! Really lovely colour, tempting....


----------



## AuntJulie

My new coral Cindy with matching wallet!  It's bright.  

s19.postimg.org/dspqpwrxv/image.jpg

http://s19.postimg.org/dspqpwrxv/image.jpg


s19.postimg.org/7299gh4rz/image.jpg


----------



## Sarah03

AuntJulie said:


> My new coral Cindy with matching wallet!  It's bright.
> 
> s19.postimg.org/dspqpwrxv/image.jpg
> 
> http://s19.postimg.org/dspqpwrxv/image.jpg




I love this!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Sarah03 said:


> I love this!!


Thanks!  I'm trying to figure out what color outfit to wear with it. Lol


----------



## Sarah03

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks!  I'm trying to figure out what color outfit to wear with it. Lol




I think it'd be pretty with greens, blues, gray, black, & brown. Probably yellow, too!


----------



## myluvofbags

AuntJulie said:


> My new coral Cindy with matching wallet!  It's bright.
> 
> s19.postimg.org/dspqpwrxv/image.jpg
> 
> http://s19.postimg.org/dspqpwrxv/image.jpg
> 
> 
> s19.postimg.org/7299gh4rz/image.jpg
> 
> s19.postimg.org/7299gh4rz/image.jpg



It's a nice soft color. Not a overly shocking bright I thought it would be. I like this in the Cindy style.


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Saw these in the store had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247663
> View attachment 3247664
> View attachment 3247665
> 
> Reminds me of apple in a way



love it!! i'll take it in a medium selma messenger...


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> I saw the Canary in the MK store a few weeks ago, it is very bright, but beautiful, in my opinion
> 
> I feel pictures cannot capture this yellow. I want one so bad but I just know this is a clearance color by end of spring  can I wait??




Good to know! Yeah I'll be waiting for a good sale. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

AuntJulie said:


> My new coral Cindy with matching wallet!  It's bright.
> 
> s19.postimg.org/dspqpwrxv/image.jpg
> 
> http://s19.postimg.org/dspqpwrxv/image.jpg
> 
> 
> s19.postimg.org/7299gh4rz/image.jpg





Cute! Fun color in the Cindy!


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> It's a nice soft color. Not a overly shocking bright I thought it would be. I like this in the Cindy style.




You need to see in person as it is brighter in real life. Pretty, but too bright for me personally


----------



## AuntJulie

myluvofbags said:


> It's a nice soft color. Not a overly shocking bright I thought it would be. I like this in the Cindy style.



It looks bright in person. It's brighter than I thought it would be, but it is still beautiful.


----------



## AuntJulie

paula3boys said:


> You need to see in person as it is brighter in real life. Pretty, but too bright for me personally



My thoughts exactly. I like it a lot, but probably won't use it that much. I'm so lazy about returning stuff, especially since I have to ship it back. Lol


----------



## myluvofbags

AuntJulie said:


> My thoughts exactly. I like it a lot, but probably won't use it that much. I'm so lazy about returning stuff, especially since I have to ship it back. Lol



If you probably won't use it alot I say get out and return it and get something you love, lol. I like it. It doesn't look orangey at all to me.


----------



## MKbaglover

I saw coral and lilac in person today.  Coral was definitely much brighter than I was expecting and more pink than I thought it would be.  It was a very fun colour and I imagine it tones with Canary yellow.   Lilac looked really lovely on a soft leather bag but when I saw it on a Selma medium messenger I was a disappointed.  It was very different to the soft leather bag, not as pale as the soft leather but somehow seemed washed out (I do tend go for bright, saturated colours though!), it seemed like it was missing something.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I saw coral and lilac in person today.  Coral was definitely much brighter than I was expecting and more pink than I thought it would be.  It was a very fun colour and I imagine it tones with Canary yellow.   Lilac looked really lovely on a soft leather bag but when I saw it on a Selma medium messenger I was a disappointed.  It was very different to the soft leather bag, not as pale as the soft leather but somehow seemed washed out (I do tend go for bright, saturated colours though!), it seemed like it was missing something.



i was hoping lilac would come out in a soft leather style. what style did you see it in soft leather?


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> i was hoping lilac would come out in a soft leather style. what style did you see it in soft leather?



Me too, I haven't seen it in soft leather.


----------



## Bionic Woman

smileydimples said:


> Saw these in the store had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247663
> View attachment 3247664
> View attachment 3247665
> 
> Reminds me of apple in a way


Ah, yellows...so bright and fun


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> i was hoping lilac would come out in a soft leather style. what style did you see it in soft leather?





myluvofbags said:


> Me too, I haven't seen it in soft leather.



I didn't get to look too closely because it was in the window!  It looked like either the Bedford large shoulder bag , it was really lovely.  They had the new bag style  as well, the Savannah but is seemed like a shiny soft leather.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I saw coral and lilac in person today.  Coral was definitely much brighter than I was expecting and more pink than I thought it would be.  It was a very fun colour and I imagine it tones with Canary yellow.   Lilac looked really lovely on a soft leather bag but when I saw it on a Selma medium messenger I was a disappointed.  It was very different to the soft leather bag, not as pale as the soft leather but somehow seemed washed out (I do tend go for bright, saturated colours though!), it seemed like it was missing something.



That makes sense, although i have not seen either.. the type of leather changes the way a color looks.


----------



## iheart_purses

I was really hoping for a SMALL Dillon (not xsmall) in Canary, and look what I found on michaelkors.cn!! (Chinese MK website)
Please Please come to Canada or the US. This is what I want in a yellow bag.


----------



## Pinkalicious

iheart_purses said:


> I was really hoping for a SMALL Dillon (not xsmall) in Canary, and look what I found on michaelkors.cn!! (Chinese MK website)
> Please Please come to Canada or the US. This is what I want in a yellow bag.



It's perfect with the silver hardware. But i have yet to see canary in person. If it's anything like the pics, this is super cute!

I was really disappointed with ballet in pictures vs in person... the difference was huge!


----------



## iheart_purses

Pinkalicious said:


> It's perfect with the silver hardware. But i have yet to see canary in person. If it's anything like the pics, this is super cute!
> 
> I was really disappointed with ballet in pictures vs in person... the difference was huge!



I did see it and that is when I fell in love and started dreaming about what the perfect bag would be for me in this color. Online I thought oh who wants a yellow bag like that? In the store I was like OMG that is amazing! Pictures do not do canary justice, I've said this before, I'll say it again. 

 If Anyone sees small dillon in canary pls let me know


----------



## BeachBagGal

A new color...


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> A new color...
> View attachment 3258036



So a minty type green? oh. that would be sweet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

A new bag I saw on Saks site...



This one looks so soft....


----------



## mrfcupcake

BeachBagGal said:


> A new color...
> View attachment 3258036




I just saw this colour ... [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji171] I hope they add more bags, the Sutton or the Dylan maybe as I already have 2 Selmas.


----------



## BeachBagGal

mrfcupcake said:


> I just saw this colour ... [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji171] I hope they add more bags, the Sutton or the Dylan maybe as I already have 2 Selmas.




I don't think anyone has done any reveals yet in this color. Looking forward to seeing some.


----------



## the_baglover

Has anyone seen the new Savannah bag?


----------



## Karolinekass

I am loving the Michael Kors Rogers Bag in Elephant. Classic and so easy to wear!


----------



## raindropprelude

the_baglover said:


> Has anyone seen the new Savannah bag?



Someone just posted about it here. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/meet-my-new-savannah-large-patent-leather-satchel-933261-1.html

It looks amazing!


----------



## the_baglover

raindropprelude said:


> Someone just posted about it here.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/meet-my-new-savannah-large-patent-leather-satchel-933261-1.html
> 
> It looks amazing!



Thanks for the link!


----------



## smileydimples

the_baglover said:


> Thanks for the link!



It's a great bag I have been carrying her for 2 weeks or less now she is such a beauty and catches your eye


----------



## BeachBagGal

From Macy's 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I don't normally do bucket bags but this one is super cute. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 These Zoe bags look super soft!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm really loving sunflower for that perfect yellow!


----------



## Minkette

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm really loving sunflower for that perfect yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277068



Is that a neon yellow in the back ground?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Minkette said:


> Is that a neon yellow in the back ground?



Yeah the neon yellow is Canary, and the one behind that is Coral


----------



## jennice

Oh the Ava is so cute! Is that the extra small?


----------



## Pinkalicious

jennice said:


> Oh the Ava is so cute! Is that the extra small?



Yup it is, and it's adorable! I thought the smallest I could do was the small ava but the xsmall in a bright pop of yellow seems workable haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm really loving sunflower for that perfect yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277068




Love that yellow! The color reminds me of a MBMJ bag I just bought.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that yellow! The color reminds me of a MBMJ bag I just bought.




I saw that! I love that little bag u have. I think yellow looks so good on small bags. 

Also saw a gorgeous lilac Selma. Have to say I really like lilac in saffiano leather, it's perfect for spring!




Also here's a closeup of the canary Dillon.. Adorable


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw that! I love that little bag u have. I think yellow looks so good on small bags.
> 
> Also saw a gorgeous lilac Selma. Have to say I really like lilac in saffiano leather, it's perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 3277360
> 
> 
> Also here's a closeup of the canary Dillon.. Adorable
> 
> View attachment 3277361



If I hadn't bought the MBMJ bag I would have been tooootally looking for something in Canary. One small bright yellow bag is enough for me lol. It's such a happy fun color. I can't wait to wear mine!


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm really loving sunflower for that perfect yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277068



Pretty! I need to go check out these new colors!


----------



## BeachBagGal

These are both Coral!!?! &#129300; They look totally different! Anyone know which is more accurate or are they two different shades? Btw I love this Julia bag. [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> These are both Coral!!?! &#129300; They look totally different! Anyone know which is more accurate or are they two different shades? Btw I love this Julia bag. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3281962
> 
> View attachment 3281963



The one on the bottom is more accurate....


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> The one on the bottom is more accurate....



Okay thanks. That's kind of what I was thinking based on other pictures I've seen. The top one looks more like a Watermelon/Mandarin combo. It has that WOW factor.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay thanks. That's kind of what I was thinking based on other pictures I've seen. The top one looks more like a Watermelon/Mandarin combo. It has that WOW factor.



The coral in saffiano is definitely the color I saw in person on the small dillon. BUT I'm wondering if coral in soft leather looks more similar to the pic you posted. Usually the variation of soft leather and saffiano are sooo different when it comes to the same exact color.

I like peanut in saffiano but not soft leather. I like ballet in saffiano but not pebbled leather. The list goes on haha, there are too many options!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> The coral in saffiano is definitely the color I saw in person on the small dillon. BUT I'm wondering if coral in soft leather looks more similar to the pic you posted. Usually the variation of soft leather and saffiano are sooo different when it comes to the same exact color.
> 
> 
> 
> I like peanut in saffiano but not soft leather. I like ballet in saffiano but not pebbled leather. The list goes on haha, there are too many options!!




Hmm yeah that is true lol. I couldn't find a pic online of Coral in soft leather other than the one I posted and a messenger version. I'll be curious to see if anyone checks out the color on soft leather and if it looks the same. [emoji14]


----------



## the_baglover

Are there no new colours for spring/summer 2016? Besides Coral.


----------



## Suz82

the_baglover said:


> Are there no new colours for spring/summer 2016? Besides Coral.




There's a beautiful lilac colour that a few ladies have got and a mint green called celadon I believe 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is a pic of MDT's beautiful selmas [emoji7]


----------



## MDT

the_baglover said:


> Are there no new colours for spring/summer 2016? Besides Coral.



There's lilac, celadon, coral, canary and a yellow called sunflower that I've seen popping up on a few bags. Make also brought back pale pink from last summer.


----------



## Katelynsc

Hi could someone tell if a bag that's on the MK US website and seems to be new in stock is still likely to still be in stores in the states in July? 
I'm in England where MK's bags are more expensive and I've seen the new denim Sloan bags online this morning, I really like them, they don't seem to available here in the UK yet, I'll be in New York & Boston late June & July. 
If they're likely to still be available then I'll wait and save myself some cash.
Thanks


----------



## BeachBagGal

Katelynsc said:


> Hi could someone tell if a bag that's on the MK US website and seems to be new in stock is still likely to still be in stores in the states in July?
> I'm in England where MK's bags are more expensive and I've seen the new denim Sloan bags online this morning, I really like them, they don't seem to available here in the UK yet, I'll be in New York & Boston late June & July.
> If they're likely to still be available then I'll wait and save myself some cash.
> Thanks



I would try Macy's since they have them online. There are Macy's stores in NY and Boston.


----------



## paula3boys

Katelynsc said:


> Hi could someone tell if a bag that's on the MK US website and seems to be new in stock is still likely to still be in stores in the states in July?
> I'm in England where MK's bags are more expensive and I've seen the new denim Sloan bags online this morning, I really like them, they don't seem to available here in the UK yet, I'll be in New York & Boston late June & July.
> If they're likely to still be available then I'll wait and save myself some cash.
> Thanks




There's no way to tell if it will be in stock in July honestly. They are bound to start clearancing some colors out by then to prepare for new ones. I've already seen coral on clearance now


----------



## Katelynsc

Thank you for the advice


----------



## iheart_purses

Has any seen celadon or happens to have any more photos of celadon from the store? I really want to see more of this color, it is not available yet in any stores close to me. (Within 1-2 hr range no one has it!)
I am hoping it is more of a minty green than a light blue
I saw someone else post it is like a pale "tiffany" blue. 
Thanks


----------



## Suz82

Did you see the post below which is called 'a few reveals'?  There was a lovely celadon purse in that 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is a picture from that post X


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suz82 said:


> There's a beautiful lilac colour that a few ladies have got and a mint green called celadon I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a pic of MDT's beautiful selmas [emoji7]




so pretty!


Suz82 said:


> Did you see the post below which is called 'a few reveals'?  There was a lovely celadon purse in that
> View attachment 3292259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a picture from that post X



Cute! love the color.


----------



## MDT

iheart_purses said:


> Has any seen celadon or happens to have any more photos of celadon from the store? I really want to see more of this color, it is not available yet in any stores close to me. (Within 1-2 hr range no one has it!)
> I am hoping it is more of a minty green than a light blue
> I saw someone else post it is like a pale "tiffany" blue.
> Thanks



I've seen a few celadon pieces in person. It definitely is more of a minty green than pale blue. It's such a unique color.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Saw this at the outlet and love it! Even saw the messenger style. I think I wanna go back and get it haha, but I just got a ballet Selma


----------



## amethyst25

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3292716
> 
> 
> Saw this at the outlet and love it! Even saw the messenger style. I think I wanna go back and get it haha, but I just got a ballet Selma




[emoji7][emoji7] love this! How much was it? Wonder why it didn't make it to retail stores or the website


----------



## Uthra11

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3292716
> 
> 
> Saw this at the outlet and love it! Even saw the messenger style. I think I wanna go back and get it haha, but I just got a ballet Selma




Omg! What a beautiful color. What is it called and how much was it? I want the messenger style. Would be perfect for spring!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

amethyst25 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] love this! How much was it? Wonder why it didn't make it to retail stores or the website







Uthra11 said:


> Omg! What a beautiful color. What is it called and how much was it? I want the messenger style. Would be perfect for spring!!!




I don't know the color or price  I was in a rush so I just snapped a pic but I am definitely going to try to go back tomorrow! The messenger style is calling my name... It looks like blossom to me but in pebbled leather.


----------



## Uthra11

Pinkalicious said:


> I don't know the color or price  I was in a rush so I just snapped a pic but I am definitely going to try to go back tomorrow! The messenger style is calling my name... It looks like blossom to me but in pebbled leather.




Can't wait to see it in person. Post some pictures if you end up getting one.


----------



## iheart_purses

Suz82 said:


> Did you see the post below which is called 'a few reveals'?  There was a lovely celadon purse in that
> View attachment 3292259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a picture from that post X





MDT said:


> I've seen a few celadon pieces in person. It definitely is more of a minty green than pale blue. It's such a unique color.





Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3292716
> 
> 
> Saw this at the outlet and love it! Even saw the messenger style. I think I wanna go back and get it haha, but I just got a ballet Selma



Yes!!!! Please post more pictures tomorrow if you go back, or tell us what other colors they had!! I cannot believe how quickly this bag went on clearance, I had bought a cinder and returned it because it was full price, but If i could get one on sale I would again. Do you remember if they had Cinder there?



Thanks for posting the Celadon pic, I did not see that post


----------



## Pinkalicious

iheart_purses said:


> Yes!!!! Please post more pictures tomorrow if you go back, or tell us what other colors they had!! I cannot believe how quickly this bag went on clearance, I had bought a cinder and returned it because it was full price, but If i could get one on sale I would again. Do you remember if they had Cinder there?



I don't think I saw cinder  I will update you tomorrow after I go back haha


----------



## Suz82

iheart_purses said:


> No problem


----------



## janiesea3

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3292716
> 
> 
> Saw this at the outlet and love it! Even saw the messenger style. I think I wanna go back and get it haha, but I just got a ballet Selma




MUST.HAVE.THIS.BAG!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!! Do you know if they had other colors?! I might need to head over to the outlets!!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

janiesea3 said:


> MUST.HAVE.THIS.BAG!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!! Do you know if they had other colors?! I might need to head over to the outlets!!!!!




All I remember is that it was on a table full of them! Looks like black, luggage and some type of bright red (u can see a bit of them in that same pic)

I've been running errands all day for my baby shower tomorrow but I'm dying to go back tonight with my best friend. Hopefully I can get more info haha


----------



## janiesea3

Pinkalicious said:


> All I remember is that it was on a table full of them! Looks like black, luggage and some type of bright red (u can see a bit of them in that same pic)
> 
> I've been running errands all day for my baby shower tomorrow but I'm dying to go back tonight with my best friend. Hopefully I can get more info haha




Well, I Hope you have a FABULOUS baby shower tomorrow!! Enjoy the day!!! (And thanks for posting these - you enabler, you!!)


----------



## Pinkalicious

janiesea3 said:


> Well, I Hope you have a FABULOUS baby shower tomorrow!! Enjoy the day!!! (And thanks for posting these - you enabler, you!!)




I went back and the small one was $199 I think the bigger one was $269!

I saw watermelon, luggage, white, black, navy and the pink was blossom!!

I also saw a raspberry Cindy with silver hardware for $180, and the lilac outlet version of Cindy Crossbody for $139 but surprisingly I didn't get anything at all ahhh haha I'm actually shocked but glad I restrained. I still want something in lilac but the Cindy Crossbody wasn't love for me.


----------



## janiesea3

Pinkalicious said:


> I went back and the small one was $199 I think the bigger one was $269!
> 
> I saw watermelon, luggage, white, black, navy and the pink was blossom!!
> 
> I also saw a raspberry Cindy with silver hardware for $180, and the lilac outlet version of Cindy Crossbody for $139 but surprisingly I didn't get anything at all ahhh haha I'm actually shocked but glad I restrained. I still want something in lilac but the Cindy Crossbody wasn't love for me.



Wow! Great self-control!!!! I think I'd have walked out with about 3 and a credit card bill!  Thanks for getting back to us!! Hope you have a wonderful shower today!


----------



## iheart_purses

Saw the new pebbled Hamilton traveler in the outlet today, the "satchel" size was smaller than the recent version that was carried in the full price stores and cleared out. I wonder if these were just specifically made for the outlets? It's kinda confusing... The tags on them were outlet and they read "our price" as opposed to msrp 
They also had dark khaki along with the other colors Pinkalicious listed.


----------



## iheart_purses

Look at this cutie
new jet set crossbody


----------



## Suz82

iheart_purses said:


> Look at this cutie
> 
> new jet set crossbody




That looks cute.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> Look at this cutie
> 
> new jet set crossbody




That's cute with the flowers! I wish it was silver hardware. Designers are all about the flowers this season. [emoji3][emoji254][emoji259][emoji258]


----------



## MDT

Was on Macys.com this morning and saw a new color - Pink Grapefruit. Anyone seen this in person yet? It reminds me of pale pink, but darker. I'm excited to see this in person! I'm forever looking for the perfect coral shade and wonder if this will be it.


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> Was on Macys.com this morning and saw a new color - Pink Grapefruit. Anyone seen this in person yet? It reminds me of pale pink, but darker. I'm excited to see this in person! I'm forever looking for the perfect coral shade and wonder if this will be it.




Might be that perfect combo between watermelon and coral [emoji7] why do they have to do this to me lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> Look at this cutie
> new jet set crossbody



That is def cute! I wish i could carry my JS still but haven't been able to anymore.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Was on Macys.com this morning and saw a new color - Pink Grapefruit. Anyone seen this in person yet? It reminds me of pale pink, but darker. I'm excited to see this in person! I'm forever looking for the perfect coral shade and wonder if this will be it.



hmm no i have not but agreed that looks like a nice summer color!


----------



## Ness7386

Suz82 said:


> That looks cute.[/QUOT
> 
> Oh how cute!  I love it!


----------



## Ness7386

I love the patchwork Selma's. Especially in Celedon.


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> I love the patchwork Selma's. Especially in Celedon.




I haven't seen any other patch work ones online, it's cute. I don't know if personally though if it would only be short term love then I'd be bored?


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> That is def cute! I wish i could carry my JS still but haven't been able to anymore.



Aw that's a shame 

Why aren't you carrying the jet set anymore?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Aw that's a shame
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't you carrying the jet set anymore?




I think shoulder pain was the culprit? She can't wear crossbodies anymore


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I think shoulder pain was the culprit? She can't wear crossbodies anymore



Oh that's a shame


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Aw that's a shame
> 
> Why aren't you carrying the jet set anymore?



I have some pinched nerves and crossbodies.. literately cause numbness and/or pain.



Pinkalicious said:


> I think shoulder pain was the culprit? She can't wear crossbodies anymore



It's actually some pinched nerves... some days it's tolerable others not at all.. it's a real pain literately and figuratively speaking has narrowed my bags down so much.. satchels only now. 



DiamondsForever said:


> Oh that's a shame



Ty. Def narrows my bags choices down.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ness7386 said:


> I love the patchwork Selma's. Especially in Celedon.



Oh i bet that is something irl!


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> I have some pinched nerves and crossbodies.. literately cause numbness and/or pain.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually some pinched nerves... some days it's tolerable others not at all.. it's a real pain literately and figuratively speaking has narrowed my bags down so much.. satchels only now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ty. Def narrows my bags choices down.



Sorry to hear that Hesitant hon  I've had similar problems so do sympathise a lot.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Sorry to hear that Hesitant hon  I've had similar problems so do sympathise a lot.



Thank you.


----------



## beliveindestiny

iheart_purses said:


> Look at this cutie
> new jet set crossbody



is this on the MK website? hoping they come out with the same design on different bags!


----------



## iheart_purses

beliveindestiny said:


> is this on the MK website? hoping they come out with the same design on different bags!



I found it on michaelkors.ca, I am assuming MK.com would be getting it as well...since Canada gets everything last!


----------



## melissatrv

Ness7386 said:


> I love the patchwork Selma's. Especially in Celedon.



I saw this today in Belk, gorgeous!!!  But I already have a Kate Spade in a similar color so cannot justify the spend.  Selling for $348


----------



## Suz82

Spied quite a few bags with this new pattern on in selfridges online.


----------



## halobear

MDT said:


> Was on Macys.com this morning and saw a new color - Pink Grapefruit. Anyone seen this in person yet? It reminds me of pale pink, but darker. I'm excited to see this in person! I'm forever looking for the perfect coral shade and wonder if this will be it.




I saw it at Macy's last week. It's a bit darker and brighter than pale pink. I would say it's in between Pale pink and Tulip. It's a very pretty color in person.


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> Was on Macys.com this morning and saw a new color - Pink Grapefruit. Anyone seen this in person yet? It reminds me of pale pink, but darker. I'm excited to see this in person! I'm forever looking for the perfect coral shade and wonder if this will be it.



It is a really pretty color. It is what I hoped coral would be, but coral was too neon/bright looking IMO. I also saw a new coral color at the MK boutique called coral, but it is nothing like the "coral" color (neon looking) that was just out earlier this year. It is beautiful. So many different shades of coral this spring! I would love to see comparison of them all together!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3328241
> View attachment 3328242
> 
> Spied quite a few bags with this new pattern on in selfridges online.




What color is that grey, is it dove? Pretty pattern!

I would also love to see all the new coral colors side by side


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> What color is that grey, is it dove? Pretty pattern!
> 
> I would also love to see all the new coral colors side by side




Pretty sure it was dove and silver. If I go anywhere near MK with my coral I will try and get some comparison shots for us all as I'm interested too *shocker* lol


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> It is a really pretty color. It is what I hoped coral would be, but coral was too neon/bright looking IMO. I also saw a new coral color at the MK boutique called coral, but it is nothing like the "coral" color (neon looking) that was just out earlier this year. It is beautiful. So many different shades of coral this spring! I would love to see comparison of them all together!



I saw pink grapefruit at Dillard's the other day and OMG I'm obsessed. I have to get something in this color. Now I'm regretting the pale pink Selma I purchased a few months ago. I may need to sell her for grapefruit. It's THE perfect shade of coral.

I have yet to see the new new coral color.


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> I saw pink grapefruit at Dillard's the other day and OMG I'm obsessed. I have to get something in this color. Now I'm regretting the pale pink Selma I purchased a few months ago. I may need to sell her for grapefruit. It's THE perfect shade of coral.
> 
> I have yet to see the new new coral color.



I want something in both pink grapefruit and the brand new coral- looks closer to mandarin family.


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> I saw pink grapefruit at Dillard's the other day and OMG I'm obsessed. I have to get something in this color. Now I'm regretting the pale pink Selma I purchased a few months ago. I may need to sell her for grapefruit. It's THE perfect shade of coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see the new new coral color.




That's always something you could do to make room for one. 



paula3boys said:


> I want something in both pink grapefruit and the brand new coral- looks closer to mandarin family.




I really want to see it now


----------



## Pinkalicious

Saw this on Mk's Instagram
That one on the right looks like blush, so pretty!!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Saw this on Mk's Instagram
> That one on the right looks like blush, so pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 3334105


I saw it too! Not sure how I feel about the top... I'll have to see it IRL &#129300;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Saw this on Mk's Instagram
> That one on the right looks like blush, so pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 3334105



I saw that too! Lol I'm in trouble if they're bringing out more Blush bags..  Might have to sell a couple of mine.


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Saw this on Mk's Instagram
> That one on the right looks like blush, so pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 3334105




The colour of them both is just [emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I saw that too! Lol I'm in trouble if they're bringing out more Blush bags..  Might have to sell a couple of mine.



Haha you and blush! Which one are you using the most these days? Black studded selma?

I wonder if this is saffiano or that smoother leather that the blush and blossom Cynthias were made from


----------



## CoachMaven

Ness7386 said:


> I love the patchwork Selma's. Especially in Celedon.



I am not normally a fan of patchwork, but I love this in both the color and the way they did the patchwork!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha you and blush! Which one are you using the most these days? Black studded selma?
> 
> I wonder if this is saffiano or that smoother leather that the blush and blossom Cynthias were made from



 I've just moved into Dark Dune Selma this week as the weather is slowly getting better here. The GHW seems very bright after a winter of SHW... 

I'm interested to know what type of leather this is too, its cute! I got my blush Selma messenger out the other day, still not mad on the studs. Would love a Blush Jet Set crossbody if it gets released again


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Saw this on Mk's Instagram
> That one on the right looks like blush, so pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 3334105



Very pretty colors!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> I saw it too! Not sure how I feel about the top... I'll have to see it IRL &#129300;



Agree, the top looks fussy.


----------



## Ness7386

CoachMaven said:


> I am not normally a fan of patchwork, but I love this in both the color and the way they did the patchwork!



Me too. Just waiting for a good sale.


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> I saw that too! Lol I'm in trouble if they're bringing out more Blush bags..  Might have to sell a couple of mine.





melbo said:


> I saw it too! Not sure how I feel about the top... I'll have to see it IRL &#129300;





Pinkalicious said:


> Saw this on Mk's Instagram
> That one on the right looks like blush, so pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 3334105



Her name is Portia and the color is Bisque.
A New color!!! Yay 
Looks like it is Saffiano.
This is up on the MK canadian website


----------



## cny1941

Can't wait to see this new color Bisque irl. 

Look what I found. Isn't this cute? [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Her name is Portia and the color is Bisque.
> A New color!!! Yay
> Looks like it is Saffiano.
> This is up on the MK canadian website





cny1941 said:


> Can't wait to see this new color Bisque irl.
> 
> Look what I found. Isn't this cute? [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3335710



I wonder how different this is to dark khaki? The charm is so sweet!


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> I wonder how different this is to dark khaki? The charm is so sweet!



Meee too!
I was never able to get a dark Khaki bag
I hope someone can go shopping with their's and try to get a comparison pic for us??? Please


----------



## cny1941

DiamondsForever said:


> I wonder how different this is to dark khaki? The charm is so sweet!




I'm wondering the same thing. It's nice to have new neutral color so excited [emoji1]


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> Meee too!
> I was never able to get a dark Khaki bag
> I hope someone can go shopping with their's and try to get a comparison pic for us??? Please



Lol I'll take Dark Khaki Selma next time I go shopping if I've not sold her by then! I think Bisque is going to be similar without the brown undertone maybe?


----------



## Quartzite

The extra small applique Ava on Bloomingdale's


----------



## CoachMaven

Quartzite said:


> The extra small applique Ava on Bloomingdale's
> 
> View attachment 3336769



Oh, I just love this!


----------



## Stephg

Medium Selma in bisque with gold hardware. Looks fab! I need that.


----------



## MKbaglover

Stephg said:


> Medium Selma in bisque with gold hardware. Looks fab! I need that.



I had a look for it in the MK site and it looks really pretty, I also spotted a new colour Sienna, it looks very similar to mandarin- that is definitely a colour I am keen to see!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I had a look for it in the MK site and it looks really pretty, I also spotted a new colour Sienna, it looks very similar to mandarin- that is definitely a colour I am keen to see!



Sienna? Which bag did you see on MK's site in that color? I'm going to search because I love Mandarin.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Okay I just found it in the Selma. It does look like Mandarin!


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay I just found it in the Selma. It does look like Mandarin!



I love the look of it and I am definitely keen to see a Selma in this colour in person!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> Can't wait to see this new color Bisque irl.
> 
> Look what I found. Isn't this cute? [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3335710



That is very cute! and i think opens? practical for a quarter.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Quartzite said:


> The extra small applique Ava on Bloomingdale's
> 
> View attachment 3336769



This is very different, not sure if i actually like it


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> Can't wait to see this new color Bisque irl.
> 
> Look what I found. Isn't this cute? [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3335710




Omg this is so cute!!!


----------



## melissatrv

Quartzite said:


> The extra small applique Ava on Bloomingdale's
> 
> View attachment 3336769



Wow that is so unique looking for MK!  I love the look of Ava but need a bag with zip top, but it always looks so pretty to me and this one especially


----------



## DiamondsForever

Looks like you can now monogram certain bags on theMK site! Will anyone be doing this?


----------



## Nan246

DiamondsForever said:


> Looks like you can now monogram certain bags on theMK site! Will anyone be doing this?


Would be harder to sell later


----------



## cny1941

New color "misty rose" [emoji173]&#65039; so pretty
Hope it's true pink [emoji177][emoji176]


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> New color "misty rose" [emoji173]&#65039; so pretty
> Hope it's true pink [emoji177][emoji176]
> 
> View attachment 3346484
> 
> View attachment 3346485




Ooo what a  pretty girly pink!


----------



## melissatrv

I saw this color at Belk (it is not online) and it looks IRL like the Tulip color but a little lighter.  There is also another very light pink, not blossom or ballet but along those lines....I really like it and wish I could recall the name.  Both have gold hardware, wish they had silver.  Still I might pick up the Misty Rose Selma when it gets marked down





cny1941 said:


> New color "misty rose" [emoji173]&#65039; so pretty
> Hope it's true pink [emoji177][emoji176]
> 
> View attachment 3346484
> 
> View attachment 3346485


----------



## cny1941

melissatrv said:


> I saw this color at Belk (it is not online) and it looks IRL like the Tulip color but a little lighter.  There is also another very light pink, not blossom or ballet but along those lines....I really like it and wish I could recall the name.  Both have gold hardware, wish they had silver.  Still I might pick up the Misty Rose Selma when it gets marked down




Thanks for more info. I'm thinking the same thing, getting the misty rose when it's on sale. I regret I didn't buy any bag in tulip but glad to hear misty rose is closed to tulip. I wish MK had it in shw.


----------



## amethyst25

Some other new colors I saw on Macy's website- Peach. And they brought back Blossom too.


----------



## Heidicour

How often do new bags come out? Is it every season as in fall, winter, spring, summer? How do you all keep up with the releases? How long do you wait if you find a bag you love? Do you buy it full price or wait until there is some type of sale? I want the new bag called Heidi because it seems so fitting being my name and all.[emoji1] bags like the Hamilton north south that are discontinued or nla do they make a come back every other season or something? Is disconinuted the proper terminology. I'm sorta confused.


----------



## paula3boys

New color sienna on MK site


----------



## MDT

Heidicour said:


> How often do new bags come out? Is it every season as in fall, winter, spring, summer? How do you all keep up with the releases? How long do you wait if you find a bag you love? Do you buy it full price or wait until there is some type of sale? I want the new bag called Heidi because it seems so fitting being my name and all.[emoji1] bags like the Hamilton north south that are discontinued or nla do they make a come back every other season or something? Is disconinuted the proper terminology. I'm sorta confused.



I'm not an expert, but I think there are new colors released more than seasonally. Seems like every month or two, they add in a new color or two. Sometimes they'll rerelease some colors (like mandarin, palm, electric blue, pale pink) and there are always new colors along with the usual black, brown, white, navy. I'm guilty of picking up a bag as soon as I fall in love with the color after it's released, but honestly, it's better to wait because undoubtedly it'll be on clearance within a few months. MK seems to have a ton of inventory so you're always going to be able to find a color on sale if you just wait for it. I've gotten burned on so many MK bags that I refuse to pay full price anymore. For example, I'm in love with the new pink grapefruit color and it was hard to not grab one up as soon as the color came out a month ago, but I know I'll see it on the clearance tables in another month or so. I'm just going to wait until then to make a purchase.


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> I'm not an expert, but I think there are new colors released more than seasonally. Seems like every month or two, they add in a new color or two. Sometimes they'll rerelease some colors (like mandarin, palm, electric blue, pale pink) and there are always new colors along with the usual black, brown, white, navy. I'm guilty of picking up a bag as soon as I fall in love with the color after it's released, but honestly, it's better to wait because undoubtedly it'll be on clearance within a few months. MK seems to have a ton of inventory so you're always going to be able to find a color on sale if you just wait for it. I've gotten burned on so many MK bags that I refuse to pay full price anymore. For example, I'm in love with the new pink grapefruit color and it was hard to not grab one up as soon as the color came out a month ago, but I know I'll see it on the clearance tables in another month or so. I'm just going to wait until then to make a purchase.




I wish we had that in this country! MK doesn't seem to go on clearance the same in the Uk, I did recently pay £218 ( I think) for a luggage Sutton but no super good deals like the US . What you after in pink grapefruit? Have yet to see that colour


----------



## smileydimples

amethyst25 said:


> Some other new colors I saw on Macy's website- Peach. And they brought back Blossom too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349222
> 
> View attachment 3349223



I love this in blossom


----------



## MDT

Suz82 said:


> I wish we had that in this country! MK doesn't seem to go on clearance the same in the Uk, I did recently pay £218 ( I think) for a luggage Sutton but no super good deals like the US . What you after in pink grapefruit? Have yet to see that colour



I originally thought I'd get the studded Selma messenger, but after seeing the e/w Hamilton next to it, I think I prefer it in this particular color with the gold hardware. I've been out of the MK loop lately, but I always have to check back just for the colors! This is the perfect shade of coral for me and I really don't want to miss the chance to buy something in it! I may just settle for an SLG since I _really_ don't need another bag. We'll see!

Stinks that the UK and other countries don't get the deals we do.


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> I originally thought I'd get the studded Selma messenger, but after seeing the e/w Hamilton next to it, I think I prefer it in this particular color with the gold hardware. I've been out of the MK loop lately, but I always have to check back just for the colors! This is the perfect shade of coral for me and I really don't want to miss the chance to buy something in it! I may just settle for an SLG since I _really_ don't need another bag. We'll see!
> 
> Stinks that the UK and other countries don't get the deals we do.




Oh I have only seen pink grapefruit with good so far, be curious to see silver with it [emoji7]
If the colour is something you feel you have to have then I say go for it... Or keep your eyes peeled for a good sale [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## BeachBagGal

New color: Cement


----------



## iheart_purses

BeachBagGal said:


> New color: Cement
> View attachment 3357657



That's nice! 
And what is that colour beside cement to the left? It looks like a sage green


----------



## Nan246

So glad blossom is back! I don't buy the latest style or color. I try to buy them on sale. I bought some latest colors in the past like heritage blue and summer blue and swoon over them but now poor things are sleeping on the shelf. I think the latest bag will eventually be on sale unless you see a terrific deal, then you rush over to check out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> That's nice!
> 
> And what is that colour beside cement to the left? It looks like a sage green




It is Dusty Blue. Another new color.


----------



## Nan246

Pretty color like a country blue from the 80's.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cement looks great! Anyone seen this one IRL?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Been taking time off from searching for a house & googling pictures of Cement and it looks like it has SHW! This could be a colour for me, it looks so pretty!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Been taking time off from searching for a house & googling pictures of Cement and it looks like it has SHW! This could be a colour for me, it looks so pretty!




I wonder when it will hit the shops here? I'm excited to see it. Have you had any more luck with the house move? X


----------



## MKbaglover

Cement may be a pretty colour but it is an awful name for a colour!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Cement may be a pretty colour but it is an awful name for a colour!




Hahah I know right!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Been taking time off from searching for a house & googling pictures of Cement and it looks like it has SHW! This could be a colour for me, it looks so pretty!




Looks kind of like a grayish white?


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> Cement may be a pretty colour but it is an awful name for a colour!



Cement was a Marc By Marc Jacobs bag color first lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> Cement was a Marc By Marc Jacobs bag color first lol



Oh yeah that's true. lol  Somehow I feel like he could pull it off. MK though...sounds a bit odd.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks kind of like a grayish white?



 oh I was hoping it was more of a pink-ish grey. Maybe it wasn't cement I saw when googling!


----------



## Nan246

Kate spade has the same color called sidewalk chalk. Maybe sounds better than cement.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> oh I was hoping it was more of a pink-ish grey. Maybe it wasn't cement I saw when googling!



lol. From the MK site it looks more like a grayish white. Then again these are stock photos. Feel free for anyone to chime in who has seen this color irl.


----------



## CoachMaven

I am not sure if this color was mentioned on here, but I just LOVE the bags in suede in the Cinnamon color on MK's site. They are so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> Kate spade has the same color called sidewalk chalk. Maybe sounds better than cement.



Sidewalk chalk does sound a bit more appealing than cement, that is not something i want to even think about near one of my bags.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> Cement may be a pretty colour but it is an awful name for a colour!



Its quite a topical colour name with my house search rolling on...! :giggles:


----------



## melissatrv

CoachMaven said:


> I am not sure if this color was mentioned on here, but I just LOVE the bags in suede in the Cinnamon color on MK's site. They are so pretty!



OMG, me too!!! I would love this in a Selma or Sutton (if they brought it back). Nice for fall


----------



## CoachMaven

melissatrv said:


> OMG, me too!!! I would love this in a Selma or Sutton (if they brought it back). Nice for fall



That would be pretty. I no longer have any suede, and I think I need one in my life. I am loving the large Vivian woven hobo and the large Elyse. I cannot decide between them...


----------



## melissatrv

CoachMaven said:


> That would be pretty. I no longer have any suede, and I think I need one in my life. I am loving the large Vivian woven hobo and the large Elyse. I cannot decide between them...



I was thinking non-suede, love the color.  Suede is pretty too but would prefer non, rains too much here!


----------



## CoachMaven

melissatrv said:


> I was thinking non-suede, love the color.  Suede is pretty too but would prefer non, rains too much here!



If it rains where you are, that makes sense. I, however, live in the desert, so rain is non-existent most of the time.


----------



## myluvofbags

Saw this cutey at my local Macy's.


----------



## Emmymetternich

Hi ladies,mI'm torn between the dark dune Cindy crossbody or the Ecru? Pleas help


----------



## BeachBagGal

Emmymetternich said:


> Hi ladies,mI'm torn between the dark dune Cindy crossbody or the Ecru? Pleas help



I would go with Dark Dune because it is more versatile and could be worn all year. By the way Cindy crossbodies are great bags! I have two of them.


----------



## keishapie1973

Emmymetternich said:


> Hi ladies,mI'm torn between the dark dune Cindy crossbody or the Ecru? Pleas help



Dark dune. It's beautiful and the perfect year-round color.....


----------



## Stephg

Emmymetternich said:


> Hi ladies,mI'm torn between the dark dune Cindy crossbody or the Ecru? Pleas help




I'd go with dark dune. I have an ecru wallet and I'm super paranoid about getting it dirty. It shows marks so easily.


----------



## melissatrv

I thought there was a "what MK bag do you want next thread" but cannot find it.  I think TPF deleted many pages of this forum.  I am waiting for Blossom Selma to go on sale


----------



## HeatherL

melissatrv said:


> I thought there was a "what MK bag do you want next thread" but cannot find it.  I think TPF deleted many pages of this forum.  I am waiting for Blossom Selma to go on sale




what's in your bag? MK edition
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/whats-in-your-bag-mk-edition-740761.html

The thread is still here!


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> I thought there was a "what MK bag do you want next thread" but cannot find it.  I think TPF deleted many pages of this forum.  I am waiting for Blossom Selma to go on sale



I just bumped the thread. It's always fun to see what others are wanting.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/what-do-you-want-next-877095-102.html#post30296193


----------



## iheart_purses

melissatrv said:


> I thought there was a "what MK bag do you want next thread" but cannot find it.  I think TPF deleted many pages of this forum.  I am waiting for Blossom Selma to go on sale



It's gotta be on sale somewhere ... I keep seeing people with blossom suttons and Selma's and they look like people who just bought it to have it on sale... Not matching their outfit not MK girls like us on here 
Blossom is an unlikely color for most people to use as a daily bag is what I'm trying to say... Unless you love pink, like me


----------



## HeatherL

melissatrv said:


> I thought there was a "what MK bag do you want next thread" but cannot find it.  I think TPF deleted many pages of this forum.  I am waiting for Blossom Selma to go on sale







HeatherL said:


> what's in your bag? MK edition
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/whats-in-your-bag-mk-edition-740761.html
> 
> The thread is still here!




Oops!  It was late and I guess I couldn't read at the time I posted the wrong thread.  Sorry!


----------



## melissatrv

iheart_purses said:


> It's gotta be on sale somewhere ... I keep seeing people with blossom suttons and Selma's and they look like people who just bought it to have it on sale... Not matching their outfit not MK girls like us on here
> Blossom is an unlikely color for most people to use as a daily bag is what I'm trying to say... Unless you love pink, like me



Yes that is why I think I will be able to get it on clearance at a good price.  The summer bags tend to go to clearance pretty quickly


----------



## Hollywood H

DiamondsForever said:


> Been taking time off from searching for a house & googling pictures of Cement and it looks like it has SHW! This could be a colour for me, it looks so pretty!



Cement has silver or gunmetal hardware, depending on the style of the bag. 
The gunmetal hardware is very pretty in real life. Oh, and cement is such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## Hollywood H

DiamondsForever said:


> Cement looks great! Anyone seen this one IRL?



I bought a cement Selma today. I will take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> Cement has silver or gunmetal hardware, depending on the style of the bag.
> 
> The gunmetal hardware is very pretty in real life. Oh, and cement is such a gorgeous colour.




Do you know which styles have gunmetal hardware?


----------



## myluvofbags

I was on the MK site looking for the gunmetal hardware bags  (didn't find any) and there are so many new beauties. I especially like this saddle bag in this color


----------



## smileydimples

Hollywood H said:


> I bought a cement Selma today. I will take some pictures tomorrow.



Ohhh congrats it's such a pretty color


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> Do you know which styles have gunmetal hardware?




The medium Selma and the medium Selma with studs have gunmetal hardware. The medium Ava with studs also has gunmetal hardware.

Here is a pic of cement in real life:


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> The medium Selma and the medium Selma with studs have gunmetal hardware. The medium Ava with studs also has gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Here is a pic of cement in real life:



Thank you for the picture. I like that hardware color


----------



## melissatrv

Hollywood H said:


> The medium Selma and the medium Selma with studs have gunmetal hardware. The medium Ava with studs also has gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Here is a pic of cement in real life:



Oooh I love gunmetal hardware...very pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood H said:


> The medium Selma and the medium Selma with studs have gunmetal hardware. The medium Ava with studs also has gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Here is a pic of cement in real life:



I'm really liking the Gunmetal hardware!!!  Hope more styles will have it.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I'm really liking the Gunmetal hardware!!!  Hope more styles will have it.


+1, I would like something with more hardware, love the color


----------



## danitay

Cement is such a gorgeous, elegant color, and that bag 

I also really like the color Bisque too (it's a sandy color). I think Cement and Bisque, along with Dark Dune and Ballet, you have the most perfect range of neutrals.


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> +1, I would like something with more hardware, love the color


I saw the medium Selma in cement with studs yesterday.  Whilst I love the gunmetal combo with cement on the plain Selma I think the studs were maybe too dark for cement.  That being said the bag certainly stood out from all the other MK bags, so i can see other people loving it!!


----------



## Hollywood H

Another new style: the medium Vivian Tote in Dark Dune. The dark dune is suede leather.


----------



## Suz82

I am seriously drooling over the dark dune bags being released with darker hardware 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Designervintage

Hollywood H said:


> View attachment 3381644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another new style: the medium Vivian Tote in Dark Dune. The dark dune is suede leather.



Love it! Does it come with a crossbody strap? Don't know if the handles are a bit too short for wearing on the shoulder? TIA!


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> The medium Selma and the medium Selma with studs have gunmetal hardware. The medium Ava with studs also has gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Here is a pic of cement in real life:



Where did you find cement with gunmetal? I've only been seeing it with silver


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> I am seriously drooling over the dark dune bags being released with darker hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I've seen a dark dune Selma with the gunmetal hardware today. The bag is gorgeous with the darker studs.



Designervintage said:


> Love it! Does it come with a crossbody strap? Don't know if the handles are a bit too short for wearing on the shoulder? TIA!


Yes, it comes with a detachable crossbody strap.


paula3boys said:


> Where did you find cement with gunmetal? I've only been seeing it with silver


I bought the bag in the MK store in Zurich.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> I've seen a dark dune Selma with the gunmetal hardware today. The bag is gorgeous with the darker studs.
> 
> 
> Yes, it comes with a detachable crossbody strap.
> 
> I bought the bag in the MK store in Zurich.



I may have to go on a hunting mission as I have only seen it online so far [emoji106]


----------



## paula3boys

Suz82 said:


> I may have to go on a hunting mission as I have only seen it online so far [emoji106]



I can't find at online retailer or in person. Maybe I'm missing it


----------



## Stephg

Just came across this, looks like a nude with a touch of pink maybe - "Oyster"


----------



## Sarah03

Stephg said:


> Just came across this, looks like a nude with a touch of pink maybe - "Oyster"
> 
> View attachment 3386770



Ooh that's a pretty color!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find cement with gunmetal? I've only been seeing it with silver


I just got a cement with gunmetal studs from Macys. She truly is a beauty The combo looks really good together. I have been good for so long but got a gift card for Mother's Day so I bought her durning the sale.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I just got a cement with gunmetal studs from Macys. She truly is a beauty The combo looks really good together. I have been good for so long but got a gift card for Mother's Day so I bought her durning the sale.


Very nice! Loving the combo.


----------



## Hollywood H

smileydimples said:


> I just got a cement with gunmetal studs from Macys. She truly is a beauty The combo looks really good together. I have been good for so long but got a gift card for Mother's Day so I bought her durning the sale.


Stunning combo!


----------



## Pinkkitty111

Hollywood H said:


> The medium Selma and the medium Selma with studs have gunmetal hardware. The medium Ava with studs also has gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Here is a pic of cement in real life:



Wow this is really elegant and pretty, I feel like getting one too.


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Loving the combo.


Thank you, I feel like the bag just stands out more with these studs


Hollywood H said:


> Stunning combo!


Thank you, I am loving her


Pinkkitty111 said:


> Wow this is really elegant and pretty, I feel like getting one too.


You should it is a great combo


----------



## Hollywood H

I went shopping yesterday and bought two summer dresses and because of that i need a crossbody bag of some kind in cement.


----------



## Suz82

paula3boys said:


> I can't find at online retailer or in person. Maybe I'm missing it


I found it on selfridges online in the UK of that helps any?



smileydimples said:


> I just got a cement with gunmetal studs from Macys. She truly is a beauty The combo looks really good together. I have been good for so long but got a gift card for Mother's Day so I bought her durning the sale.


 I really do love this colour and hardware combo [emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

New colour I just came across - antique rose


----------



## iheart_purses

I just saw this color today -Antique rose on the MK canadian site, and it's on sale!


----------



## laurelenas

Plum, nice color.


----------



## smileydimples

laurelenas said:


> Plum, nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397287


Oh I'm dead if it looks like that


----------



## Stephg

Just saw that today on the Sloan - looks amazing.


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Oh I'm dead if it looks like that



MEEE TOO!! I must see this now!


----------



## paula3boys

laurelenas said:


> Plum, nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397287



I need to see this in person! Looks pretty


----------



## Suz82

laurelenas said:


> Plum, nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397287



That's a gorgeous colour, perfect winter shade [emoji7]


----------



## MKbaglover

laurelenas said:


> Plum, nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397287


I love the look of this too!!  I hope it isn't too similar to merlot so I can maybe justify a purchase!


----------



## keishapie1973

laurelenas said:


> Plum, nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397287


This is the only color I have on my wish list for fall/ winter....


----------



## cny1941

Just saw this so cute [emoji173]️


----------



## melissatrv

cny1941 said:


> Just saw this so cute [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3417797


I saw those online yesterday....I never buy wallets, carry the same one for years,but this is sooo cute


----------



## melissatrv

laurelenas said:


> Plum, nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397287


This bag appears to be sold out, no longer on MK site and I don't see that Macy's or anyone has it. Such a great fall color I hope they get more and have more bags in it. Would love a cute Selma or Sutton (bring it back!) in this with the adorable heart like on the  walllet


----------



## cny1941

melissatrv said:


> I saw those online yesterday....I never buy wallets, carry the same one for years,but this is sooo cute



They are so cute [emoji177] Love the design love the colors. I just bought new wallet after using the old one for two years so I'm not going to get them (hopefully lol) [emoji28]


----------



## Imaan73

cny1941 said:


> Just saw this so cute [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3417797


Where did you see them?michael kors online?


----------



## cny1941

Imaan73 said:


> Where did you see them?michael kors online?



From their Facebook [emoji4]


----------



## Imaan73

cny1941 said:


> From their Facebook [emoji4]


Oh ok.I can see that now on Facebook.


----------



## myluvofbags

laurelenas said:


> Plum, nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397287


Saw this color today in a bag called Mercer I think, in leather, it was so beautiful but too small for my needs, was told more styles will be coming out Friday in this color


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this color today in a bag called Mercer I think, in leather, it was so beautiful but too small for my needs, was told more styles will be coming out Friday in this color


What is the difference between plum and merlot that was last years fall color? Is merlot more red and plum more purple?


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> What is the difference between plum and merlot that was last years fall color? Is merlot more red and plum more purple?


Yes, imo you hit it on the nail, merlot more red plum more purple, wish I took a picture, my dd was wearing a sweater in an almost exact shade as plum, will try to upload a pic tomorrow of the sweater color


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, imo you hit it on the nail, merlot more red plum more purple, wish I took a picture, my dd was wearing a sweater in an almost exact shade as plum, will try to upload a pic tomorrow of the sweater color


 Great! Thanks!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> What is the difference between plum and merlot that was last years fall color? Is merlot more red and plum more purple?



I think that's probably a perfect description. My merlot bag does have more red in it......


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> Great! Thanks!!









okay, here is the color of my dd sweater which looked exactly like the color of the bag, which I think is beautiful. There was also a few watches in this color too, can't wait to see it in more styles


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> okay, here is the color of my dd sweater which looked exactly like the color of the bag, which I think is beautiful. There was also a few watches in this color too, can't wait to see it in more styles


Thanks! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Stephg

myluvofbags said:


> okay, here is the color of my dd sweater which looked exactly like the color of the bag, which I think is beautiful. There was also a few watches in this color too, can't wait to see it in more styles



Beautiful, I'd love to see a Selma in that colour [emoji7]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> Beautiful, I'd love to see a Selma in that colour [emoji7]


 Yes, with silver hardware


----------



## Stephg

Just saw these on michaelkors.ca - I like the colour blocking.


----------



## laurelenas

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this color today in a bag called Mercer I think, in leather, it was so beautiful but too small for my needs, was told more styles will be coming out Friday in this color



I just checked the MK website, they have many styles in plum, color looks gorgeous!


----------



## cny1941

Stephg said:


> Just saw these on michaelkors.ca - I like the colour blocking.
> 
> View attachment 3430462
> View attachment 3430463



Love this colorblock too [emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

I'm a official I can not wait to see this color in person ... I love purples ... My favorite so I really hope it's like nothing I have


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> Just saw these on michaelkors.ca - I like the colour blocking.
> 
> View attachment 3430462
> View attachment 3430463


Finally some more colorblock bags!! I hope we will se some red ones too.


----------



## MDT

Looks like MK is finally going to get my attention again! Loving this plum color!


----------



## myluvofbags

A side by side of the bag is saw along with the sweater, loving this color! I just don't want to pay full retail price so I will wait a bit


----------



## BeachBagGal

I agree - I love Plum.


----------



## BeachBagGal

New color - Moss. This look similar to Malachite?


----------



## BeachBagGal




----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> View attachment 3430987


I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> View attachment 3430987



Love this green [emoji173]️ so excited for fall colors ::woohooooo::


----------



## melissatrv

BeachBagGal said:


> New color - Moss. This look similar to Malachite?
> View attachment 3430985


It does look similar to Malachite!  So happy to see the fall colors coming in, so ready for summer to be over!


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> View attachment 3430987


Ooh finally the green colour I have been wanting!! Now a Riley in this colour would be perfect for me!  Not sure about the "bonded leather" on the Mercer though.


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> New color - Moss. This look similar to Malachite?
> View attachment 3430985


This looks like the green my SA mentioned to me this spring.  It looks very similar to malachite.  They haven't had a dark green like this come out in years.  Snatch it up this fall when you can.


----------



## smileydimples

Hmmmmm finally got to see all the purple stuff but it reminds me of my Miranda .... What do you think


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Hmmmmm finally got to see all the purple stuff but it reminds me of my Miranda .... What do you think


I love this!  What color is your Miranda?


----------



## Minkette

Was hoping for an olive!


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Hmmmmm finally got to see all the purple stuff but it reminds me of my Miranda .... What do you think



Sorry, I haven't seen plum yet so I can't answer your question but I just had to say, this bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> Hmmmmm finally got to see all the purple stuff but it reminds me of my Miranda .... What do you think



Beautiful! Loveeeeee [emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Hmmmmm finally got to see all the purple stuff but it reminds me of my Miranda .... What do you think


Your Miranda is beautiful, looks more on the reddish side, merlot


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> I love this!  What color is your Miranda?


It's Bordeaux ... When she went on sale I had to have her.


cny1941 said:


> Beautiful! Loveeeeee [emoji173]️


Thank you


myluvofbags said:


> Your Miranda is beautiful, looks more on the reddish side, merlot


Thank you ....She is Bordeaux .. I was very happy i got her


HeatherL said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen plum yet so I can't answer your question but I just had to say, this bag is gorgeous!!


Why thank you


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Hmmmmm finally got to see all the purple stuff but it reminds me of my Miranda .... What do you think



Your Miranda is gorgeous. I would love to see your updated bag collection....


----------



## smileydimples

A new Selma


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> A new Selma


That bag is gorgeous, cannot wait to see IRL!  But for the price, personally I would need to hold out for a sale


----------



## melissatrv

Has anyone seen the new plum IRL?


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> That bag is gorgeous, cannot wait to see IRL!  But for the price, personally I would need to hold out for a sale


I agree I would have to wait too... I need a  sale  I can't wait to see this in person


----------



## BeachBagGal

This watch looks pretty in this color combo!


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> This watch looks pretty in this color combo!
> View attachment 3433724



Love!!!


----------



## melissatrv

I saw the new plum.  Very pretty. Would have taken photos by the camera on my phone is bad.   I was carrying my Aubergine Sophia from Coach if anyone is familiar with that color, and compared it to the plum.  The plum is more red purple and different enough from the Aubergine to justify the spend.   I saw the Plum with the grommets on it but not the Selma, some other bags and it looked very pretty.  I am waiting on the Moss to come out and see if it looks like Malachite


----------



## melissatrv

BeachBagGal said:


> This watch looks pretty in this color combo!
> View attachment 3433724


I am a pink/purple person and if wore a watch would snap it up in a heartbeat, so cute!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> This watch looks pretty in this color combo!
> View attachment 3433724


I love love love this watch !!! I have two watches and now I have an Apple Watch that I havent started wearing yet so I don't know if I can justify buying this , but I LOVE it!!!


----------



## cdtracing

melissatrv said:


> I saw the new plum.  Very pretty. Would have taken photos by the camera on my phone is bad.   I was carrying my Aubergine Sophia from Coach if anyone is familiar with that color, and compared it to the plum.  The plum is more red purple and different enough from the Aubergine to justify the spend.   I saw the Plum with the grommets on it but not the Selma, some other bags and it looked very pretty.  I am waiting on the Moss to come out and see if it looks like Malachite



I'm going to try to hit the Boutique this week to check out the Plum & the Moss shades.  I'm hoping moss will be more of a true Emerald shade since I have a Malachite.  I'm also interested in seeing the Admiral Blue in pebble leather.  Looks like it with have a different depth of Navy Blue as oppose to Saffiano.  I also want to see Brick IRL.  I'm hoping it's a muted red shade.


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> This watch looks pretty in this color combo!
> View attachment 3433724



Oohhhh that is so pretty!


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> I'm going to try to hit the Boutique this week to check out the Plum & the Moss shades.  I'm hoping moss will be more of a true Emerald shade since I have a Malachite.  I'm also interested in seeing the Admiral Blue in pebble leather.  Looks like it with have a different depth of Navy Blue as oppose to Saffiano.  I also want to see Brick IRL.  I'm hoping it's a muted red shade.


If you happen to be carrying your Malachite Selma that day, would love to see a comp pic with the moss color  They did not have anything in Moss yet in my MK store.  And my Macys had none of the new colors


----------



## cdtracing

melissatrv said:


> If you happen to be carrying your Malachite Selma that day, would love to see a comp pic with the moss color  They did not have anything in Moss yet in my MK store.  And my Macys had none of the new colors



I've already called my Macy's & they don't have anything in Moss in store yet either.  It can be ordered online but I want to see it IRL.  I'll be sure to carry my Malachite so I can compare the 2 shades.  I'll take pictures of them side by side if I can find anything in Moss.  I'm very anxious to see the color for myself.  There are 3 MK Boutique stores in about a 35 mile radius of where I live.  I think I'm going to call around first to see if they have anything in that color to compare with.


----------



## cdtracing

Since I didn't want to waste time & gas driving to all the MK stores in my area, I did some calling around & checking.  What I was told by all the stores here is that Moss is late coming out & is not expected to be released for a few more weeks.  They're expecting a Sept release for the colors of Moss & Admiral.  Plum & Brick were the Fall release colors for Aug along with Oyster & Antique Rose.  I had them put me on the list for notification of when Moss & Admiral hits the stores.  This is for the stores, not the outlets, in the ATL area.  Other states/areas may get those colors in earlier than we do.  I'm going to still stop by the Outlet close to me this week to see if they have any new colors or news of the Fall color release.


----------



## lisinka1

cdtracing said:


> Since I didn't want to waste time & gas driving to all the MK stores in my area, I did some calling around & checking.  What I was told by all the stores here is that Moss is late coming out & is not expected to be released for a few more weeks.  They're expecting a Sept release for the colors of Moss & Admiral.  Plum & Brick were the Fall release colors for Aug along with Oyster & Antique Rose.  I had them put me on the list for notification of when Moss & Admiral hits the stores.  This is for the stores, not the outlets, in the ATL area.  Other states/areas may get those colors in earlier than we do.  I'm going to still stop by the Outlet close to me this week to see if they have any new colors or news of the Fall color release.


Will Moss be available in saffiano leather bags?


----------



## cdtracing

lisinka1 said:


> Will Moss be available in saffiano leather bags?


I don't know.  I did not ask about the color coming out in Saffiano.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Since I didn't want to waste time & gas driving to all the MK stores in my area, I did some calling around & checking.  What I was told by all the stores here is that Moss is late coming out & is not expected to be released for a few more weeks.  They're expecting a Sept release for the colors of Moss & Admiral.  Plum & Brick were the Fall release colors for Aug along with Oyster & Antique Rose.  I had them put me on the list for notification of when Moss & Admiral hits the stores.  This is for the stores, not the outlets, in the ATL area.  Other states/areas may get those colors in earlier than we do.  I'm going to still stop by the Outlet close to me this week to see if they have any new colors or news of the Fall color release.



Thx for heads up! You're on it! [emoji3]


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> Since I didn't want to waste time & gas driving to all the MK stores in my area, I did some calling around & checking.  What I was told by all the stores here is that Moss is late coming out & is not expected to be released for a few more weeks.  They're expecting a Sept release for the colors of Moss & Admiral.  Plum & Brick were the Fall release colors for Aug along with Oyster & Antique Rose.  I had them put me on the list for notification of when Moss & Admiral hits the stores.  This is for the stores, not the outlets, in the ATL area.  Other states/areas may get those colors in earlier than we do.  I'm going to still stop by the Outlet close to me this week to see if they have any new colors or news of the Fall color release.


Thanks for the update!  Yeah I would not want to drive all over the place either only to find they do not have the colors. What is Admiral supposed to be? A blue?


----------



## cdtracing

melissatrv said:


> Thanks for the update!  Yeah I would not want to drive all over the place either only to find they do not have the colors. What is Admiral supposed to be? A blue?


I have 5 MK Boutique stores within a 45 mile radius of where I live & 2 Outlets, one being less than 7 miles away.  The Boutiques all said the same thing...that Moss is not expected to be released until Sept; same with Admiral.  Yes, Admiral is a deep navy.  I've only seen pictures of it on pebble leather & the color looks very rich & jewel toned so I'm anxious to see this color IRL as well.


----------



## MKbaglover

I saw a Moss bag at lunchtime!!  It was a beautiful deep shade of green.  There was only the one bag- a mercer and it had the green two toned fur pom with it.  I loved the colour!  I never saw malachite in person but from the pictures I have seen of it Moss looks different, more green.  As for the Mercer, whilst a really pretty shape, I did not like the feel of the bag at all and will not purchase a bag in this material.  If felt very slippery to me, maybe others wouldn't be bothered by that.  I also saw what looked like a large bkack Riley but it seemed to have slightly different dimensions and was labelled simply as a large satchel- I'm hoping this will come in Moss.  Moss is definitely on my list, it is the green I was hoping for!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> I saw a Moss bag at lunchtime!!  It was a beautiful deep shade of green.  There was only the one bag- a mercer and it had the green two toned fur pom with it.  I loved the colour!  I never saw malachite in person but from the pictures I have seen of it Moss looks different, more green.  As for the Mercer, whilst a really pretty shape, I did not like the feel of the bag at all and will not purchase a bag in this material.  If felt very slippery to me, maybe others wouldn't be bothered by that.  I also saw what looked like a large bkack Riley but it seemed to have slightly different dimensions and was labelled simply as a large satchel- I'm hoping this will come in Moss.  Moss is definitely on my list, it is the green I was hoping for!



Where did you see it???  I can't remember if you're in the states or Europe.


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> Where did you see it???  I can't remember if you're in the states or Europe.


Europe I am afraid- the Belfast store!  I will try and get a photo if I am in again soon but the store was empty and I was in a rush- I just had to nip in when I saw it!  I loved the colour, the fur pom was really cute, the light green longer bits added movement. They got the bag two days ago.  A lot of the other styles were there too, it was much more appeaIing than last season!


----------



## cdtracing

We're still waiting to the Sept release of Moss here in the States.  I want to see that Pom in person to see if it will go with Malachite.  I want to see the two greens side by side.  If you can get a picture, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> We're still waiting to the Sept release of Moss here in the States.  I want to see that Pom in person to see if it will go with Malachite.  I want to see the two greens side by side.  If you can get a picture, that would be greatly appreciated!


I saw it in a California store, but only the smaller size and it had a pom pom on it so I wouod double check again stores around you. They only had the mercer style in that color to show off.


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> I saw it in a California store, but only the smaller size and it had a pom pom on it so I wouod double check again stores around you. They only had the mercer style in that color to show off.



Hmmmm...looks like Ga is behind the curve!  Damn!


----------



## paula3boys

I didn't like the feel of Mercer either


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Hmmmm...looks like Ga is behind the curve!  Damn!


Dislike!!


----------



## donutsprinkles

I saw the Mercer in Moss on Macys.com about a week ago. It's still there now, too. I was initially attracted to the Mercer, but I really dislike the striped locks that MK do. Their leather, as of late, also feels a bit plasticy. When I compare my Saffiano wallet from two years ago, the quality feels markedly different somehow.


----------



## smileydimples

What do you all think of this bag? I have seen it I. The store it's really pretty it says exclusively there's at the Michael Kors store ... Trying to decide on a plum bag not sure if I should go for leather or Saffiano leather. This one is 495 then they also have a Camille plum too but this has extra details. And then selma decisions ...and a sale. At this point  I am wondering with all the talk if they'll even reach clearance or you should just grab them when they're 25% off


----------



## Stephg

smileydimples said:


> What do you all think of this bag? I have seen it I. The store it's really pretty it says exclusively there's at the Michael Kors store ... Trying to decide on a plum bag not sure if I should go for leather or Saffiano leather. This one is 495 then they also have a Camille plum too but this has extra details. And then selma decisions ...and a sale. At this point  I am wondering with all the talk if they'll even reach clearance or you should just grab them when they're 25% off



I like the tassle detail and the shape of the bag, I'd try it out and see if it works for you with your stuff in it.


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> What do you all think of this bag? I have seen it I. The store it's really pretty it says exclusively there's at the Michael Kors store ... Trying to decide on a plum bag not sure if I should go for leather or Saffiano leather. This one is 495 then they also have a Camille plum too but this has extra details. And then selma decisions ...and a sale. At this point  I am wondering with all the talk if they'll even reach clearance or you should just grab them when they're 25% off



I think this is very pretty and stylish too.  You already have Selma's, do you have a Camille as well?
I'd go with this for something different then what you already have.
Good luck with your decision.
Where is this on sale?


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> What do you all think of this bag? I have seen it I. The store it's really pretty it says exclusively there's at the Michael Kors store ... Trying to decide on a plum bag not sure if I should go for leather or Saffiano leather. This one is 495 then they also have a Camille plum too but this has extra details. And then selma decisions ...and a sale. At this point  I am wondering with all the talk if they'll even reach clearance or you should just grab them when they're 25% off



It all goes on sale at one point but will be end of season. Do you want to wait?


----------



## cdtracing

I'm looking at the Camille in one of the Fall colors...possibly plum.  I just have to see IRL how large the large size is & see if I'm going to like the soft leather.  But Plum is a definite.  I also want something in Moss but I need to compare that color to my Malachite before I decide.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> It all goes on sale at one point but will be end of season. Do you want to wait?


I mean I have so man purses I can wait..........But what will be left is the other point  Really just trying to decide which one too. Michael kors only has this style. Right now they have 25 percent off. What would you do?


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I'm looking at the Camille in one of the Fall colors...possibly plum.  I just have to see IRL how large the large size is & see if I'm going to like the soft leather.  But Plum is a definite.  I also want something in Moss but I need to compare that color to my Malachite before I decide.


Camille is  pretty  I haven't seen the large size either


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> I think this is very pretty and stylish too.  You already have Selma's, do you have a Camille as well?
> I'd go with this for something different then what you already have.
> Good luck with your decision.
> Where is this on sale?


I do have many selmas she was my favorite bag, I do not have a camille either Thank you!!! Michael Kors is having a sale right now, just trying to decide


----------



## BeachBagGal

Here is a youtube unboxing video of a Camille in Plum. It's not my video. In case anyone is interested in the color/style.


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Here is a youtube unboxing video of a Camille in Plum. It's not my video. In case anyone is interested in the color/style.



Thank you .... So pretty and that Pom Pom


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> I mean I have so man purses I can wait..........But what will be left is the other point  Really just trying to decide which one too. Michael kors only has this style. Right now they have 25 percent off. What would you do?


I would wait personally. I have seen even previously "sold out" styles show up and go on clearance. No MK bag is worth full price to me though.


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> Here is a youtube unboxing video of a Camille in Plum. It's not my video. In case anyone is interested in the color/style.




Love that pom [emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## Quartzite

paula3boys said:


> It all goes on sale at one point but will be end of season. Do you want to wait?


Would you be able to say approximately when each season goes on sale/clearance? We essentially only have one season in the tropics - HOT! - so I don't know when to check back for sales. I usually forget all about it!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Here is a youtube unboxing video of a Camille in Plum. It's not my video. In case anyone is interested in the color/style.




Now, this bag is on my radar. I really like it. Not sure on color yet though. I already have a bag in merlot and green and I try to avoid duplicate bags/colors. Hmmm....decisions, decisions....


----------



## smileydimples

As anyone saw Brick in person? Your thoughts on it at all?


----------



## the_baglover

I've seen it. A unique colour that actually manages to look like the red/dark orange of a brick. I think it would go well with beige, brown, or white outfits. It's an earth tone.


----------



## smileydimples

the_baglover said:


> I've seen it. A unique colour that actually manages to look like the red/dark orange of a brick. I think it would go well with beige, brown, or white outfits. It's an earth tone.


I find it quite interesting and know I have nothing,like it at all. Just trying to decide because I want oyster and plum too


----------



## the_baglover

smileydimples said:


> I find it quite interesting and know I have nothing,like it at all. Just trying to decide because I want oyster and plum too


I'd say choose between plum and brick. The two colours are rich and unique. Not many handbag brands offer these colours. You're sure to get some compliments on the bag.


----------



## smileydimples

the_baglover said:


> I'd say choose between plum and brick. The two colours are rich and unique. Not many handbag brands offer these colours. You're sure to get some compliments on the bag.


Thank you


----------



## melissatrv

Diamond Grommet Selma <swoon>  anyone seen in IRL or have a photo. I wish the sale were 30% off.  Miffed that Macy's and other stores don't seem to have this one


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> Diamond Grommet Selma <swoon>  anyone seen in IRL or have a photo. I wish the sale were 30% off.  Miffed that Macy's and other stores don't seem to have this one


I have not even seen it in the store yet dying to see it ... I feel like stores don't have plum yet


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> I have not even seen it in the store yet dying to see it ... I feel like stores don't have plum yet


If I truly thought it was an MK exclusive I might ask if they would honor 30% F&F someone mentioned.  But I don't think the SAs there know anything about the bags, even the managers!!!  It has a very royal or regal look to it.  My luck I would buy it and a month later, when too late to return it shows up at Macys and ends up on sale plus 20 or 25%


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> If I truly thought it was an MK exclusive I might ask if they would honor 30% F&F someone mentioned.  But I don't think the SAs there know anything about the bags, even the managers!!!  It has a very royal or regal look to it.  My luck I would buy it and a month later, when too late to return it shows up at Macys and ends up on sale plus 20 or 25%


I wish all stores would honor that without us having to ask I would have bought a purse there


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> I wish all stores would honor that without us having to ask I would have bought a purse there


Exactly!   They used to have better sales than what they have on the site now.  I remember last year this time over a certain $ was 30%


----------



## Stephg

Just noticed some new 'Izzy" totes on MK.ca - these ones don't look reversible though, they are lined which is nice.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Ok, so just out of curiocity I stumbled by Zalando today and came across all these new colors! Seems like "brick" and cognac are replacing merlot from last fall? And terrakotta is to cover the rust color flowing into fashion this fall? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3451608
View attachment 3451609
View attachment 3451610
View attachment 3451612

I think I need that Ava in my life...


----------



## cdtracing

I stopped by one of the MK Boutiques after my dr appt today.  They did have a few Moss green items & did have the Moss Mercer.  The color of Moss is very similar to Malachite but I did not have my Malachite Selma with me for a comparison.  I will go back later this week & take the Selma with me to compare & get pics of them side by side.  Honestly, I don't like how the Mercer feels.  Yes, the interior of the bag is Saffiano with the middle zipped compartment lined with a new style fabric lining.  I asked the SA & manager about the "bonded leather" & they said it's 100%  pebble leather on the outside.  I'm not sure I believe that because the bag is very light to be both pebble leather & Saffiano leather, plus the fact that it just doesn't feel right.  I was very drawn to the style but I'm not sure the size will be large enough for my needs & I just don't like how it feels.  This bag is lighter than the large Selma & I'm concerned that it won't hold it's structure very well with use.  It's a shame.   I also looked at the large Savannah in Plum.  While I like the Savannah as it's similar to the Mercer but a little larger, I absolutely hate the shiny Saffiano the Plum bag is made of.  I much prefer the Plum in the regular Saffiano.  The color looks richer.  The shiny Saffiano looks like plastic!  I asked if it would come in the regular Saffiano but the manager doesn't think so.  I'll have to check into that as well.
On the other hand, I did buy the Moss fur pom.  It was a spontaneous purchase so it wasn't on sale but that's fine.  It would be my luck the Moss would be all gone before they went on sale anyway.  It looks fantastic on the Malachite Selma, by the way.

Here's a pic of the Mercer I took at the store.  Their lighting sucks.  I'll post pics of the Moss & Malachite once I go back later in in the week.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I stopped by one of the MK Boutiques after my dr appt today.  They did have a few Moss green items & did have the Moss Mercer.  The color of Moss is very similar to Malachite but I did not have my Malachite Selma with me for a comparison.  I will go back later this week & take the Selma with me to compare & get pics of them side by side.  Honestly, I don't like how the Mercer feels.  Yes, the interior of the bag is Saffiano with the middle zipped compartment lined with a new style fabric lining.  I asked the SA & manager about the "bonded leather" & they said it's 100%  pebble leather on the outside.  I'm not sure I believe that because the bag is very light to be both pebble leather & Saffiano leather, plus the fact that it just doesn't feel right.  I was very drawn to the style but I'm not sure the size will be large enough for my needs & I just don't like how it feels.  This bag is lighter than the large Selma & I'm concerned that it won't hold it's structure very well with use.  It's a shame.   I also looked at the large Savannah in Plum.  While I like the Savannah as it's similar to the Mercer but a little larger, I absolutely hate the shiny Saffiano the Plum bag is made of.  I much prefer the Plum in the regular Saffiano.  The color looks richer.  The shiny Saffiano looks like plastic!  I asked if it would come in the regular Saffiano but the manager doesn't think so.  I'll have to check into that as well.
> On the other hand, I did buy the Moss fur pom.  It was a spontaneous purchase so it wasn't on sale but that's fine.  It would be my luck the Moss would be all gone before they went on sale anyway.  It looks fantastic on the Malachite Selma, by the way.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Mercer I took at the store.  Their lighting sucks.  I'll post pics of the Moss & Malachite once I go back later in in the week.
> View attachment 3452886


Thanks so much, cdtracing, for your thoughts and picture.  I think you're the second person who has said they didn't like the feel of this new "bonded leather."  The SA saying it's 100% pebble leather on the outside doesn't mean anything.  Pebble leather is just leather that has a pebble texture on the skin.  That texture can be natural or embossed on leather.  Therefore, it can be embossed on "bonded leather."  Very sneaky of them to keep calling it pebble leather instead of bonded leather...very misleading!


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> I stopped by one of the MK Boutiques after my dr appt today.  They did have a few Moss green items & did have the Moss Mercer.  The color of Moss is very similar to Malachite but I did not have my Malachite Selma with me for a comparison.  I will go back later this week & take the Selma with me to compare & get pics of them side by side.  Honestly, I don't like how the Mercer feels.  Yes, the interior of the bag is Saffiano with the middle zipped compartment lined with a new style fabric lining.  I asked the SA & manager about the "bonded leather" & they said it's 100%  pebble leather on the outside.  I'm not sure I believe that because the bag is very light to be both pebble leather & Saffiano leather, plus the fact that it just doesn't feel right.  I was very drawn to the style but I'm not sure the size will be large enough for my needs & I just don't like how it feels.  This bag is lighter than the large Selma & I'm concerned that it won't hold it's structure very well with use.  It's a shame.   I also looked at the large Savannah in Plum.  While I like the Savannah as it's similar to the Mercer but a little larger, I absolutely hate the shiny Saffiano the Plum bag is made of.  I much prefer the Plum in the regular Saffiano.  The color looks richer.  The shiny Saffiano looks like plastic!  I asked if it would come in the regular Saffiano but the manager doesn't think so.  I'll have to check into that as well.
> On the other hand, I did buy the Moss fur pom.  It was a spontaneous purchase so it wasn't on sale but that's fine.  It would be my luck the Moss would be all gone before they went on sale anyway.  It looks fantastic on the Malachite Selma, by the way.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Mercer I took at the store.  Their lighting sucks.  I'll post pics of the Moss & Malachite once I go back later in in the week.
> View attachment 3452886



Can I see the moss Pom?


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Thanks so much, cdtracing, for your thoughts and picture.  I think you're the second person who has said they didn't like the feel of this new "bonded leather."  The SA saying it's 100% pebble leather on the outside doesn't mean anything.  Pebble leather is just leather that has a pebble texture on the skin.  That texture can be natural or embossed on leather.  Therefore, it can be embossed on "bonded leather."  Very sneaky of them to keep calling it pebble leather instead of bonded leather...very misleading!



When I asked them about the "bonded leather" & they said it was 100% pebble leather, I explained to the the definition of bonded leather.  They assured me this bag is made of complete leather exterior & Saffiano interior.  I think I'll call Bullsh*t on that since this bag is too light to be made of 100% leather sheets bonded to Saffiano leather.  JMO


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> Can I see the moss Pom?


Absolutely!  Here's a pic I just took of it on the Malachite.  I think it looks awesome.  They had the Plum & the Natural in the store as well.  I may get another one but I'm going to wait til they go on sale....unless I find something in Plum that I like.


----------



## MDT

cdtracing said:


> Absolutely!  Here's a pic I just took of it on the Malachite.  I think it looks awesome.  They had the Plum & the Natural in the store as well.  I may get another one but I'm going to wait til they go on sale....unless I find something in Plum that I like.
> View attachment 3452991



I haven't seen these new poms in person yet, but this is CUTE! Moss goes great with malachite.


----------



## cdtracing

MDT said:


> I haven't seen these new poms in person yet, but this is CUTE! Moss goes great with malachite.


Yes, it does.  These new poms are not as large as some that I have but the colors are really nice.  Plum is very pretty, too.  I just don't have a plum bag.  If I did, I would have gotten it as well.


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> Absolutely!  Here's a pic I just took of it on the Malachite.  I think it looks awesome.  They had the Plum & the Natural in the store as well.  I may get another one but I'm going to wait til they go on sale....unless I find something in Plum that I like.
> View attachment 3452991



I like it. I'm not brave enough for a green bag so will get the Pom instead. I like these new ones except some look like they need a haircut and I'm tempted to do so if I get them!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Absolutely!  Here's a pic I just took of it on the Malachite.  I think it looks awesome.  They had the Plum & the Natural in the store as well.  I may get another one but I'm going to wait til they go on sale....unless I find something in Plum that I like.
> View attachment 3452991


Gorgeous!  I love that moss pom pom next to malachite!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> When I asked them about the "bonded leather" & they said it was 100% pebble leather, I explained to the the definition of bonded leather.  They assured me this bag is made of complete leather exterior & Saffiano interior.  I think I'll call Bullsh*t on that since this bag is too light to be made of 100% leather sheets bonded to Saffiano leather.  JMO


I don't believe them, either.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I don't believe them, either.



Sad, isn't it?  I really liked the style of the Mercer but it feels flimsy & poor quality.  It's not an overly priced bag with it's $298 pricetag but I wouldn't even pay that much for it.


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> I stopped by one of the MK Boutiques after my dr appt today.  They did have a few Moss green items & did have the Moss Mercer.  The color of Moss is very similar to Malachite but I did not have my Malachite Selma with me for a comparison.  I will go back later this week & take the Selma with me to compare & get pics of them side by side.  Honestly, I don't like how the Mercer feels.  Yes, the interior of the bag is Saffiano with the middle zipped compartment lined with a new style fabric lining.  I asked the SA & manager about the "bonded leather" & they said it's 100%  pebble leather on the outside.  I'm not sure I believe that because the bag is very light to be both pebble leather & Saffiano leather, plus the fact that it just doesn't feel right.  I was very drawn to the style but I'm not sure the size will be large enough for my needs & I just don't like how it feels.  This bag is lighter than the large Selma & I'm concerned that it won't hold it's structure very well with use.  It's a shame.   I also looked at the large Savannah in Plum.  While I like the Savannah as it's similar to the Mercer but a little larger, I absolutely hate the shiny Saffiano the Plum bag is made of.  I much prefer the Plum in the regular Saffiano.  The color looks richer.  The shiny Saffiano looks like plastic!  I asked if it would come in the regular Saffiano but the manager doesn't think so.  I'll have to check into that as well.
> On the other hand, I did buy the Moss fur pom.  It was a spontaneous purchase so it wasn't on sale but that's fine.  It would be my luck the Moss would be all gone before they went on sale anyway.  It looks fantastic on the Malachite Selma, by the way.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Mercer I took at the store.  Their lighting sucks.  I'll post pics of the Moss & Malachite once I go back later in in the week.
> View attachment 3452886


Thanks for all the info....yeah I am not crazy about the Mercer either.    Cannot wait to see a comp with Malachite and Moss, you were sooo lucky to get that lovely Selma    Also interested in seeing Brick and terrakotta.  I am just getting so impatient for the fall bags to finally hit the shelves everywhere


----------



## melissatrv

I saw this Large Savannah in Cinder on Bloomingdales.com.   Is Cinder being released again?  I missed out on this last year as I did not care for the Cynthia, Collins and other bags it came in.  Would have loved this in a Sutton or Small Jet Set Tote.....or even Medium Savannah.  I like this color better than Dark Dune and it's a great neutral


----------



## smileydimples

melissatrv said:


> I saw this Large Savannah in Cinder on Bloomingdales.com.   Is Cinder being released again?  I missed out on this last year as I did not care for the Cynthia, Collins and other bags it came in.  Would have loved this in a Sutton or Small Jet Set Tote.....or even Medium Savannah.  I like this color better than Dark Dune and it's a great neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453259


That's really pretty


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Gosh....that Moss green color....


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> I saw this Large Savannah in Cinder on Bloomingdales.com.   Is Cinder being released again?  I missed out on this last year as I did not care for the Cynthia, Collins and other bags it came in.  Would have loved this in a Sutton or Small Jet Set Tote.....or even Medium Savannah.  I like this color better than Dark Dune and it's a great neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453259



Ooh, I hope it's released again. I had it in the ns Hamilton but that didn't work out. I'd love a medium Savannah....


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> Absolutely!  Here's a pic I just took of it on the Malachite.  I think it looks awesome.  They had the Plum & the Natural in the store as well.  I may get another one but I'm going to wait til they go on sale....unless I find something in Plum that I like.
> View attachment 3452991



Which store did you get the moss fur keychain? I can't find it on MK site and didn't see at boutique


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> Which store did you get the moss fur keychain? I can't find it on MK site and didn't see at boutique


The Moss keychain not on his website.  I found this one at the Cumberland Mall MK boutique in Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## MDT

melissatrv said:


> I saw this Large Savannah in Cinder on Bloomingdales.com.   Is Cinder being released again?  I missed out on this last year as I did not care for the Cynthia, Collins and other bags it came in.  Would have loved this in a Sutton or Small Jet Set Tote.....or even Medium Savannah.  I like this color better than Dark Dune and it's a great neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453259



I'm thinking they may be rereleasing cinder! I don't remember which website I was on yesterday, but I saw it again and wondered the same thing.


----------



## cny1941

melissatrv said:


> I saw this Large Savannah in Cinder on Bloomingdales.com.   Is Cinder being released again?  I missed out on this last year as I did not care for the Cynthia, Collins and other bags it came in.  Would have loved this in a Sutton or Small Jet Set Tote.....or even Medium Savannah.  I like this color better than Dark Dune and it's a great neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453259



I'm so glad cinder is back and looks great on Savannah [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> Absolutely!  Here's a pic I just took of it on the Malachite.  I think it looks awesome.  They had the Plum & the Natural in the store as well.  I may get another one but I'm going to wait til they go on sale....unless I find something in Plum that I like.
> View attachment 3452991



Love this bag and the Pom. They're perfect for each other. Will definitely get this pom when it's on sale [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> Absolutely!  Here's a pic I just took of it on the Malachite.  I think it looks awesome.  They had the Plum & the Natural in the store as well.  I may get another one but I'm going to wait til they go on sale....unless I find something in Plum that I like.
> View attachment 3452991


That looks amazing! Thanks for posting


----------



## melissatrv

cny1941 said:


> I'm so glad cinder is back and looks great on Savannah [emoji173]️[emoji7]


Yes it does....I never paid attention to savannah before but now I might!


----------



## PurseUOut

Looks like the large selma is making a (small) comeback this season. Hopefully they release more colors.

Large patent selma in cinder

http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-large-patent-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F6SLMS7A?color=1040&No=0

I just ordered one and also the savannah in cinder since the sale ends today. I am not typically a fan of patent leather especially on bigger bags since they tend to scratch but I am interested to see what this looks like. I sold my N/S hamilton in cinder and regret it. I'll take pics when they arrive.


----------



## Stephg

Just saw a pic of cinder Selma [emoji7] what a beauty. No large on MK.ca though.


----------



## cdtracing

PurseUOut said:


> Looks like the large selma is making a (small) comeback this season. Hopefully they release more colors.
> Large patent selma in cinder
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-large-patent-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F6SLMS7A?color=1040&No=0
> 
> I just ordered one and also the savannah in cinder since the sale ends today. I am not typically a fan of patent leather especially on bigger bags since they tend to scratch but I am interested to see what this looks like. I sold my N/S hamilton in cinder and regret it. I'll take pics when they arrive.



While I like that the Large Selma might be making a comeback, so to speak, I do not like patent Saffiano at all.  I've never cared for patent leather in the first place but if it looks even remotely like the patent plum Savannah I looked at in the boutique, it will hold no appeal for me.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> While I like that the Large Selma might be making a comeback, so to speak, I do not like patent Saffiano at all.  I've never cared for patent leather in the first place but if it looks even remotely like the patent plum Savannah I looked at in the boutique, it will hold no appeal for me.


That makes me very happy if it comes back


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> That makes me very happy if it comes back



Hopefully, it will make the comeback in regular saffiano fall colors.  I would love to get one in plum if it's the regular saffiano & not the patent.


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> Hopefully, it will make the comeback in regular saffiano fall colors.  I would love to get one in plum if it's the regular saffiano & not the patent.


I went to MK today. They had tons of fall bags out in the back.  They must be waiting for after the sale to put them out. I saw the Cinder Selma in Medium and plum in Saffiano and the Savannah in patent.  I also checked out the plum diamond grommet Selma (very lovely).  My phone is horrible or would have taken photos.   Sorry I did not ask about the large, I always get medium. But just FYI if your MK store does not have the bags online, ask if they have it out back.  The Cinder looks amazing in the medium Selma.  I am a little bothered they are calling it the "Fall Style Event" yet all the fall bags are not on display.  I am going to wait for a better sale, right now my first bag would only bring me to $298 and I want 25% for $2 more


----------



## cdtracing

@melissatrv  & those who are interested in a color comparison of Malachite & Moss, here's a couple of pics I took today at the boutique.  Still not liking the feel of the Mercer at all.  Colors are very close in shade.  Funny thing, when I walked into the store with my Malachite, 2 SA's came up to me & wanted to know what store I got the bag from because they didn't have that style in Moss in their inventory.  I told them the bag was from 2013 so it wasn't in any store.  Just goes to show that the majority of SA's haven't got a clue about MK products.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> @melissatrv  & those who are interested in a color comparison of Malachite & Moss, here's a couple of pics I took today at the boutique.  Still not liking the feel of the Mercer at all.  Colors are very close in shade.  Funny thing, when I walked into the store with my Malachite, 2 SA's came up to me & wanted to know what store I got the bag from because they didn't have that style in Moss in their inventory.  I told them the bag was from 2013 so it wasn't in any store.  Just goes to show that the majority of SA's haven't got a clue about MK products.
> 
> View attachment 3456029
> View attachment 3456031


Moss and malachite are very close in shade.  It looks like MK wanted to reintroduce that dark green 3 years later.  I still love your malachite Selma with the gold studs!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Moss and malachite are very close in shade.  It looks like MK wanted to reintroduce that dark green 3 years later.  I still love your malachite Selma with the gold studs!



I've decided that if I get something in Moss, it will be a wallet or something.  As far as a bag, it would have to be a different style altogether & I would like 100% soft leather, not that bonded crap.  They're still saying the bonded leather is 100% pebble leather.  I'm quite satisfied with my Malachite Selma.   The outlet store didn't have anything in any shade of green.  In fact, I didn't see much to tweek my interest at all.  From what the manager told me at the MK Boutique, most stores will be putting their Fall inventory out on the 5th & the 6th Labor Day debut.


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> @melissatrv  & those who are interested in a color comparison of Malachite & Moss, here's a couple of pics I took today at the boutique.  Still not liking the feel of the Mercer at all.  Colors are very close in shade.  Funny thing, when I walked into the store with my Malachite, 2 SA's came up to me & wanted to know what store I got the bag from because they didn't have that style in Moss in their inventory.  I told them the bag was from 2013 so it wasn't in any store.  Just goes to show that the majority of SA's haven't got a clue about MK products.
> 
> View attachment 3456029
> View attachment 3456031



Oh wow, they are very close!   I am right there you on the Mercer and predict it will be a big style flop for MK.  Like your Selma much better   Thanks for posting the comp pic


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I've decided that if I get something in Moss, it will be a wallet or something.  As far as a bag, it would have to be a different style altogether & I would like 100% soft leather, not that bonded crap.  They're still saying the bonded leather is 100% pebble leather.  I'm quite satisfied with my Malachite Selma.   The outlet store didn't have anything in any shade of green.  In fact, I didn't see much to tweek my interest at all.  From what the manager told me at the MK Boutique, most stores will be putting their Fall inventory out on the 5th & the 6th Labor Day debut.


What about the Lexi from way back?  Didn't it come in an emerald green color with soft leather?  I think that would be your best bet.  I wouldn't be comfortable buying any of the newer bags in the moss color until I was sure what type of leather was being used.  I guess we'll need to see what comes out in the Labor Day debut.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> What about the Lexi from way back?  Didn't it come in an emerald green color with soft leather?  I think that would be your best bet.  I wouldn't be comfortable buying any of the newer bags in the moss color until I was sure what type of leather was being used.  I guess we'll need to see what comes out in the Labor Day debut.



Yes, the Lexi made of soft leather is an option. The Emerald shade is such a rich shade in the soft leather & harder to find than Malachite.  I agree with you about not being comfortable with the new soft leather bags.  The Emerald Lexi is still on my radar as well as finding one in Luggage, Elephant, or Burgundy. Right now, the Lexi I see are very light colors like Vanilla in the large size.  I'm glad I got my suede one before he stopped making that style too.
I did see a few bags in Coffee so it looks like he's bringing that color back for another run.  Coffee looked really good in suede.  They only had a few out but hopefully they'll have more by Monday.  The Manager said that was when the stores are suppose to put out all the Fall colors & styles.  I noticed a new tag on the Mercer & some of the other new bags that said  Kors Studio. I don't know if this is going to be a new subcategory or what. We'll just have to wait & see what changes are going to be made & what direction the brand will go.  Personally, I think using cheaper bonded leather is not going to help the brand in the market.  If the company thinks they need to scale back in order regain some exclusivity, using cheap pseudo leather is not going to accomplish that goal.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the Lexi made of soft leather is an option. The Emerald shade is such a rich shade in the soft leather & harder to find than Malachite.  I agree with you about not being comfortable with the new soft leather bags.  The Emerald Lexi is still on my radar as well as finding one in Luggage, Elephant, or Burgundy. Right now, the Lexi I see are very light colors like Vanilla in the large size.  I'm glad I got my suede one before he stopped making that style too.
> I did see a few bags in Coffee so it looks like he's bringing that color back for another run.  Coffee looked really good in suede.  They only had a few out but hopefully they'll have more by Monday.  The Manager said that was when the stores are suppose to put out all the Fall colors & styles.  I noticed a new tag on the Mercer & some of the other new bags that said  Kors Studio. I don't know if this is going to be a new subcategory or what. We'll just have to wait & see what changes are going to be made & what direction the brand will go.  Personally, I think using cheaper bonded leather is not going to help the brand in the market.  If the company thinks they need to scale back in order regain some exclusivity, using cheap pseudo leather is not going to accomplish that goal.


I hope you find your desired Lexi soon.  That bag is fabulous in green.  Luggage would be great for year round.  Elephant would be a nice darker grey, and I know you like the darker shades, like me.  Burgundy is currently on trend and will be the color of the fall season along with the dark greens and burnt oranges.  I can't wait for fall, as I love all of these colors and already have them all represented in my wardrobe and handbag collection.

Kors Studio?  Hmmm.  Sounds like a new sub-category is coming our way.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I hope you find your desired Lexi soon.  That bag is fabulous in green.  Luggage would be great for year round.  Elephant would be a nice darker grey, and I know you like the darker shades, like me.  Burgundy is currently on trend and will be the color of the fall season along with the dark greens and burnt oranges.  I can't wait for fall, as I love all of these colors and already have them all represented in my wardrobe and handbag collection.
> 
> Kors Studio?  Hmmm.  Sounds like a new sub-category is coming our way.



Thanks, Ubo.  I hope so too.  The Burgundy Lexi was out for a hot minute & then it was gone.  When MK put it on sale, I placed an order for one off the website but my order was cancelled because it sold out before my order could be processed.  What a Bummer!!  The burgundy was such a rich shade & the leather felt so luxurious. The was one here at the boutique so I got to see & feel that one, but it was snapped up by some lucky individual the moment it went on sale.  I still cyber stalk that style hoping to find it in one of the colors I would like.  Elephant is a darker shade that you & I both prefer & would be a good neutral bag like Luggage.  I have found one preowned Elephant bag but it is really worn & the seller is asking way too much for the condition it's in.  I will pay more for something if the condition is acceptable to me.  While I prefer NWT on the secondary markets, I also look for preowned with little or no signs of wear & use.  I'll just have to be patient, not my strong suit, but patience did pay off with the Malachite!

I'm looking forward to Fall as well.  Can't wait for cooler temps & Fall colors!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> @melissatrv  & those who are interested in a color comparison of Malachite & Moss, here's a couple of pics I took today at the boutique.  Still not liking the feel of the Mercer at all.  Colors are very close in shade.  Funny thing, when I walked into the store with my Malachite, 2 SA's came up to me & wanted to know what store I got the bag from because they didn't have that style in Moss in their inventory.  I told them the bag was from 2013 so it wasn't in any store.  Just goes to show that the majority of SA's haven't got a clue about MK products.
> 
> View attachment 3456029
> View attachment 3456031


Both greens look very similar but the studs on your Selma definitely make it stand out more, it's gorgeous! Maybe Moss is Malachite but rereleased/rebranded for this season? Can't wait to see more bags and accessories in these fall shades[emoji5] 
I also agree that MK has a lot of turnover when it comes to sales associates, or at least at the locations I used to visit, I'd rarely see the same SA twice. It's unfortunate because I like shopping with the same person, I feel like I get to know them on a personal level which means I get better feedback and more honesty as opposed to someone trying to make a quick sale.


----------



## smileydimples

reginaPhalange said:


> Both greens look very similar but the studs on your Selma definitely make it stand out more, it's gorgeous! Maybe Moss is Malachite but rereleased/rebranded for this season? Can't wait to see more bags and accessories in these fall shades[emoji5]
> I also agree that MK has a lot of turnover when it comes to sales associates, or at least at the locations I used to visit, I'd rarely see the same SA twice. It's unfortunate because I like shopping with the same person, I feel like I get to know them on a personal level which means I get better feedback and more honesty as opposed to someone trying to make a quick sale.


I agree about the turnover it's sad I have had 2 girls that I loved shopping with they knew me very well and knew what I liked and were very honest. Both of them are gone and now you just get I like your purse when did you buy it. I miss my girls  
I thought I found my malachite purse but the seller wasn't honest with the condition so sad missed out but nice to see the new color is close to it.


----------



## reginaPhalange

smileydimples said:


> I agree about the turnover it's sad I have had 2 girls that I loved shopping with they knew me very well and knew what I liked and were very honest. Both of them are gone and now you just get I like your purse when did you buy it. I miss my girls
> I thought I found my malachite purse but the seller wasn't honest with the condition so sad missed out but nice to see the new color is close to it.


Yeah I don't like when an SA just goes along with whatever I say, I like getting different opinions and feedback as well as being shown multiple options. Other times I know just what I want and if it's not in stock, an SA will try to sell me something similar. If I have an SA they usually know these things about me and it makes shopping with them more enjoyable.


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> I agree about the turnover it's sad I have had 2 girls that I loved shopping with they knew me very well and knew what I liked and were very honest. Both of them are gone and now you just get I like your purse when did you buy it. I miss my girls
> *I thought I found my malachite purse but the seller wasn't honest with the condition so sad missed out but nice to see the new color is close to it.*



Keep looking cause they're out there.  I've seen 2 or 3 of the large N/S studded Selma in Malachite as well as the medium size on a few of the secondary resale sites.  You'll find one just like you found your Emerald Lexi.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Keep looking cause they're out there.  I've seen 2 or 3 of the large N/S studded Selma in Malachite as well as the medium size on a few of the secondary resale sites.  You'll find one just like you found your Emerald Lexi.


Thank you , I hope so I would love the large I just hope I can find one and from someone who is honest with the condition too


----------



## myluvofbags

Saw this cute style Madelyn, it's Cinder with silver hardware and the strap is adjustable. Didn't get it but will sleep on it


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this cute style Madelyn, it's Cinder with silver hardware and the strap is adjustable. Didn't get it but will sleep on it


Super cute


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this cute style Madelyn, it's Cinder with silver hardware and the strap is adjustable. Didn't get it but will sleep on it



Love this!!!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this cute style Madelyn, it's Cinder with silver hardware and the strap is adjustable. Didn't get it but will sleep on it


Very chic!  I love it!  Finally, a bag with a comfortably wide shoulder strap!


----------



## reginaPhalange

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this cute style Madelyn, it's Cinder with silver hardware and the strap is adjustable. Didn't get it but will sleep on it


Does this remind anyone else of the Celine Box Bag? It's simple and understated yet classy.


----------



## myluvofbags

reginaPhalange said:


> Does this remind anyone else of the Celine Box Bag? It's simple and understated yet classy.


Yes, this style along with the saddle type bag has been popular. I was even looking at the Furla one but that's too small. I actually found a black in this style marked down but I have too many black bags


----------



## smileydimples

Love this new bag Geneva...I hope it looks as good as the picture


----------



## melissatrv

smileydimples said:


> Love this new bag Geneva...I hope it looks as good as the picture


That looks amazing!!  I'd love to see IRL also, the pebbled leather looks rich


----------



## melissatrv

cdtracing said:


> Keep looking cause they're out there.  I've seen 2 or 3 of the large N/S studded Selma in Malachite as well as the medium size on a few of the secondary resale sites.  You'll find one just like you found your Emerald Lexi.


I saw one on ebay. It is poorly listed. The seller does not know what she has and just posted it as green I think.  Also the seller has no feedback.  I am wary of that.  If only though <sigh>


----------



## cny1941

Large Savannah in brick and plum [emoji173]️


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3463750
> 
> 
> Large Savannah in brick and plum [emoji173]️


So pretty, Brick looks like a really nice red/brown shade


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3463750
> 
> 
> Large Savannah in brick and plum [emoji173]️



Those are the two colors that I need to see in person. Love!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3463750
> 
> 
> Large Savannah in brick and plum [emoji173]️



Both great colors! but that plum.. perfect for fall/winter.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Love this new bag Geneva...I hope it looks as good as the picture



Oh now that is really nice! looks like the handles fold down and the tassel detail is great!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this cute style Madelyn, it's Cinder with silver hardware and the strap is adjustable. Didn't get it but will sleep on it



Looks great on you! really like the wider strap detail.


----------



## doraemon33

PurseUOut said:


> Looks like the large selma is making a (small) comeback this season. Hopefully they release more colors.
> 
> Large patent selma in cinder
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-large-patent-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F6SLMS7A?color=1040&No=0
> 
> I just ordered one and also the savannah in cinder since the sale ends today. I am not typically a fan of patent leather especially on bigger bags since they tend to scratch but I am interested to see what this looks like. I sold my N/S hamilton in cinder and regret it. I'll take pics when they arrive.


what's the difference between patent saffino leather and just saffino leather?


----------



## donutsprinkles

doraemon33 said:


> what's the difference between patent saffino leather and just saffino leather?


Patent saffiano has a sheen over the saffiano, like wax. It's shiny but sturdy. Depending on the color I don't mind it but it can look slick or cheap on some of the more daring colors, IMO. I think it's looks OK on dusty blue.


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Love this new bag Geneva...I hope it looks as good as the picture



Wow, i definitely want to see this! The color, leather, details all look very rich.


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> Wow, i definitely want to see this! The color, leather, details all look very rich.


I ended up seeing it in the store  over the weekend and have one coming to me


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> I ended up seeing it in the store  over the weekend and have one coming to me


This is a beautiful bag!  If I hadn't got my merlot Hamilton traveller last year I woukd have probably purchased this.


----------



## DanielaKB

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3463750
> 
> 
> Large Savannah in brick and plum [emoji173]️


I so want the plum ! Hoping it will go on sale at the end of the year !


----------



## keishapie1973

Has anyone seen the new Quincy bags? I'm loving the suede leather combo.....[emoji7]

Cinder




Plum


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> This is a beautiful bag!  If I hadn't got my merlot Hamilton traveller last year I woukd have probably purchased this.


Thank you , they have a few other colors too.


----------



## nichols5991

smileydimples said:


> I ended up seeing it in the store  over the weekend and have one coming to me



I've got my eye on this too.  But I don't like a big bag, so I was hoping there would be a review from someone.  It's such a beautiful color for fall.


----------



## the_baglover

smileydimples said:


> I ended up seeing it in the store  over the weekend and have one coming to me


Wow. It's beautiful. Pebbled leather?


----------



## smileydimples

the_baglover said:


> Wow. It's beautiful. Pebbled leather?


Thank you yes it is


----------



## smileydimples

PurseUOut said:


> Looks like the large selma is making a (small) comeback this season. Hopefully they release more colors.
> 
> Large patent selma in cinder
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/selma-large-patent-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30F6SLMS7A?color=1040&No=0
> 
> I just ordered one and also the savannah in cinder since the sale ends today. I am not typically a fan of patent leather especially on bigger bags since they tend to scratch but I am interested to see what this looks like. I sold my N/S hamilton in cinder and regret it. I'll take pics when they arrive.


Did you get your large Selma yet? I really wanted to see the color and it being patent Leather ...


----------



## smileydimples

Saw some new items at the Michael Kors store didn't take any pictures because I was disappointed... it's all studio bonded leather line ... it looks like he is going towards that .. I hate it!!! They had a beautiful red bag but totally turned off by it being bonded. The look and feel of it hate it


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Saw some new items at the Michael Kors store didn't take any pictures because I was disappointed... it's all studio bonded leather line ... it looks like he is going towards that .. I hate it!!! They had a beautiful red bag but totally turned off by it being bonded. The look and feel of it hate it


It is such a shame that is the way things are going (I hate the feel of the new bonded leather too) and I think this is reflected in the forum being very quiet lately


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> It is such a shame that is the way things are going (I hate the feel of the new bonded leather too) and I think this is reflected in the forum being very quiet lately


Yes, it's been so quite lately


----------



## reginaPhalange

Haven't seen the A/W collection in person until today, here's what I saw


----------



## CoachCruiser

There's a STUNNING VELVET SLOAN coming out now in both "plum" (really a deep burgundy/wine) and black! So pretty!!!!!!!! Department stores seem to be carrying the large version, but I noticed the mk site only shows the smaller version.


----------



## reginaPhalange

CoachCruiser said:


> There's a STUNNING VELVET SLOAN coming out now in both "plum" (really a deep burgundy/wine) and black! So pretty!!!!!!!! Department stores seem to be carrying the large version, but I noticed the mk site only shows the smaller version.


I saw it yesterday, my friend nearly bought the burgundy one after just seeing it in the display window


----------



## CoachCruiser

reginaPhalange said:


> I saw it yesterday, my friend nearly bought the burgundy one after just seeing it in the display window


It's stunning!!! SO TEMPTING!


----------



## reginaPhalange

CoachCruiser said:


> It's stunning!!! SO TEMPTING!


It looked so soft but we saw it as we left the store otherwise I'm pretty sure she'd have asked to see it although she didn't leave the store empty handed!


----------



## cny1941

Coffee is back [emoji7] gotta see it irl I love bold color [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3487759
> 
> 
> Coffee is back [emoji7] gotta see it irl I love bold color [emoji4]


It's always hard to find dark brown bags, I feel like most brands offer that tan/cognac brown (like Luggage or Acorn) which I also love but it's nice to see them bring back Coffee!


----------



## cny1941

reginaPhalange said:


> It's always hard to find dark brown bags, I feel like most brands offer that tan/cognac brown (like Luggage or Acorn) which I also love but it's nice to see them bring back Coffee!



Agree! I have luggage, dark khaki and dark dune. I feel they are in the same family of brown. Just saw coffee Savannah rich and deep brown loveee [emoji173]️



Coffee, admiral and moss


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3487759
> 
> 
> Coffee is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta see it irl I love bold color


This makes me happy because


cny1941 said:


> Agree! I have luggage, dark khaki and dark dune. I feel they are in the same family of brown. Just saw coffee Savannah rich and deep brown loveee [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3487913
> 
> Coffee, admiral and moss


love the coffee color !! I really wish they would have brought back more colors in large Selma this color would be great in it!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3487759
> 
> 
> Coffee is back [emoji7] gotta see it irl I love bold color [emoji4]


I love this color, I remember missing out and lucked upon this one and got it but it didn't satisfy my wanting a full coffee colored bag, thanks for sharing!
Looking forward to seeing what styles this will be available in


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> *It's always hard to find dark brown bags*, I feel like most brands offer that tan/cognac brown (like Luggage or Acorn) which I also love but it's nice to see them bring back Coffee!





cny1941 said:


> Agree! I have luggage, dark khaki and dark dune. I feel they are in the same family of brown. *Just saw coffee Savannah rich and deep brown loveee* [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3487913
> 
> Coffee, admiral and moss





smileydimples said:


> This makes me happy because
> 
> *love the coffee color !! I really wish they would have brought back more colors in large Selma this color would be great in it!!*





myluvofbags said:


> I love this color, I remember missing out and lucked upon this one and got it but it didn't satisfy *my wanting a full coffee colored bag*, thanks for sharing!
> Looking forward to seeing what styles this will be available in



What started my handbag obsession years ago was the search for a dark brown or coffee colored shoulder bag.  I was unsuccessful in finding the right color, so ended up with a bordeaux colored Coach bag.  Then I veered off to LV because damier ebene (DE) canvas was the closest I could find to what I was looking for.  I ended up purchasing an LV DE canvas bag, but had to eventually exchange it because the canvas was defective.  Then I noticed the coffee Hamiltons that came out years ago by MK and searched high and low for something in that color in the Selma before realizing that color wasn't available in the Selma.  I wasn't interested in the Hamilton at that time and by the time I wanted a Hamilton it was extremely difficult to find one in coffee.  So long story short, I'm so happy to see coffee coming back.  Maybe we'll get lucky and it will come out more widely across various styles of MK bags.  Maybe I'll finally find my perfect coffee colored shoulder bag.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm so glad to see Coffee make a comeback!!!  Not very many dark brown bags out there.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> What started my handbag obsession years ago was the search for a dark brown or coffee colored shoulder bag.  I was unsuccessful in finding the right color, so ended up with a bordeaux colored Coach bag.  Then I veered off to LV because damier ebene (DE) canvas was the closest I could find to what I was looking for.  I ended up purchasing an LV DE canvas bag, but had to eventually exchange it because the canvas was defective.  Then I noticed the coffee Hamiltons that came out years ago by MK and searched high and low for something in that color in the Selma before realizing that color wasn't available in the Selma.  I wasn't interested in the Hamilton at that time and by the time I wanted a Hamilton it was extremely difficult to find one in coffee.  So long story short, I'm so happy to see coffee coming back.  Maybe we'll get lucky and it will come out more widely across various styles of MK bags.  Maybe I'll finally find my perfect coffee colored shoulder bag.


After reading this I realized that (a) my handbag addiction also stemmed from a search for one or possibly two handbags and (b) the only dark brown bags I own are LV canvas ones. I recently saw TB do a similar nice dark brown bag that comes in a couple styles at their outlet but they only had satchels and shoulder/hobo bags, no crossbody or totes. I've also been in a similar boat where I'm not totally familiar with a brand and their collections and because of that I've missed out on bags because I didn't know they were seasonal pieces. I hope you're able to find the bag you're looking for!


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> After reading this I realized that (a) my handbag addiction also stemmed from a search for one or possibly two handbags and (b) the only dark brown bags I own are LV canvas ones. I recently saw TB do a similar nice dark brown bag that comes in a couple styles at their outlet but they only had satchels and shoulder/hobo bags, no crossbody or totes. I've also been in a similar boat where I'm not totally familiar with a brand and their collections and because of that I've missed out on bags because I didn't know they were seasonal pieces. I hope you're able to find the bag you're looking for!


Thanks.  It's so hard to find that perfect colored bag that meets all of your other requirements in terms of material, style, functionality, size, etc.  The search never seems to end...maybe one day....


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> I love this color, I remember missing out and lucked upon this one and got it but it didn't satisfy my wanting a full coffee colored bag, thanks for sharing!
> Looking forward to seeing what styles this will be available in



I love the calf hair bags in brown or black.  But I just can't bring myself to get one because of the wear to the fur.  I love the look but I have seen so many with bald spot from wear & use.  It's much harder to care for a calf hair bag than caring for a fur jacket, collar, ect.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I love the calf hair bags in brown or black.  But I just can't bring myself to get one because of the wear to the fur.  I love the look but I have seen so many with bald spot from wear & use.  It's much harder to care for a calf hair bag than caring for a fur jacket, collar, ect.


Yes, I agree and don't use this one often, actually I think I have used it maybe 4 times yet I was searching for the coffee color and gave up then came upon this, she's a beauty but I'm glad the coffee color is back and I will be keeping my eyes on the styles it will be available in


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I love the calf hair bags in brown or black.  But I just can't bring myself to get one because of the wear to the fur.  I love the look but I have seen so many with bald spot from wear & use.  It's much harder to care for a calf hair bag than caring for a fur jacket, collar, ect.


I agree.  I have the calf hair Berkley clutch (brown) which only gets used occasionally, so no wear to the fur yet.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I agree.  I have the calf hair Berkley clutch (brown) which only gets used occasionally, so no wear to the fur yet.



I can see a calf hair clutch, especially one with a grip to it so you're not rubbing the hair.  If I got a calf hair bag, it would have to be a clutch because I would only carry it on special occasions like a wedding or something like that.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I can see a calf hair clutch, especially one with a grip to it so you're not rubbing the hair.  If I got a calf hair bag, it would have to be a clutch because I would only carry it on special occasions like a wedding or something like that.


The beauty of the brown calf hair Berkley clutch is that it can go upscale or downscale. (similar to my gunmetal one)  You could definitely carry it for special occasions like a wedding, but it can also be carried more casually with a pair of jeans, kitten heels, and a button down shirt.  I haven't used it as much casually because of its smaller size, but I'm going to try and use it more as a grab-and-go bag when I have less to carry (most likely on weekends).  The shoulder strap also gives the option of shoulder carry when you need to be hands free, so the versatility is there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

reginaPhalange said:


> Haven't seen the A/W collection in person until today, here's what I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487122
> View attachment 3487123
> View attachment 3487124
> View attachment 3487125



I saw that green as i passed by the other day... it's gorgeous! but then i adore greens.


----------



## reginaPhalange

HesitantShopper said:


> I saw that green as i passed by the other day... it's gorgeous! but then i adore greens.


It's a great shade that isn't too vibrant but is still rich in colour and could make a great neutral!


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> Haven't seen the A/W collection in person until today, here's what I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487122
> View attachment 3487123
> View attachment 3487124
> View attachment 3487125


I love the rich assortment of fall colors...green, navy, burgundy, coffee...


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> I love the rich assortment of fall colors...green, navy, burgundy, coffee...


I saw the totes as I was walking by and the colour selection drew me in, I could wear those colours year-round!


----------



## spicestory

reginaPhalange said:


> Haven't seen the A/W collection in person until today, here's what I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487122
> View attachment 3487123
> View attachment 3487124
> View attachment 3487125



@reginaPhalange - Do you remember which MK store or mall/department store was this display of the A/W collection located at? Because I am very interested in that long wallet [in the color admiral] that is on display at the upper right corner of your photo 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3487124

	

		
			
		

		
	
, but I can't seem to find that wallet in the color admiral anywhere near me nor online at all. Information would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## reginaPhalange

spicestory said:


> @reginaPhalange - Do you remember which MK store or mall/department store was this display of the A/W collection located at? Because I am very interested in that long wallet [in the color admiral] that is on display at the upper right corner of your photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I can't seem to find that wallet in the color admiral anywhere near me nor online at all. Information would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


I'm in Canada and that was at Square One, I believe all MK Lifestyle stores have the same collection though as well as the option to ordee online[emoji5]


----------



## spicestory

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm in Canada and that was at Square One, I believe all MK Lifestyle stores have the same collection though as well as the option to ordee online[emoji5]



Thanks for the info!


----------



## chrisell89

I saw the Velvet Sloan (burgundy/plum) at Macy's today. It's a deep plum that it can pass as black. The handles and trim are patent leather. I'm not usually into MK but this bag is gorg! They even had a velvet backpack in this shade! I ordered it from Bloomingdales along with another plum leather Sloan bag and got 30% off. Here are some pictures!


----------



## amethyst25

Not really new, but happy to see that MK has brought back my favorite red, cherry!!


----------



## spicestory

Is the color "Orange" the only new color released by MK for handbags and SLGs [with gold hardware] for the spring 2017 season?


----------



## Glttglam

They have bright red with gold hardware. They also have a jet set large saffiano leather crossbody in electric blue with gold hardware.


----------



## SandraM1989

Pinkalicious said:


> Rose water reminds me of pale pink but less intense? Blossom is much cooler! Especially in person
> 
> Here's the blossom Cynthia I exchanged
> View attachment 2974016
> 
> View attachment 2974019
> 
> 
> Here's pale pink (don't have this either anymore)
> View attachment 2974017


Blossom Cynthia just so nice and shaped!


----------



## amethyst25

http://m.michaelkors.com/selma-swap-3-in-1-medium-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30S7GP2S2L?No=9&color=1164 Fascinating


----------



## Glttglam

amethyst25 said:


> http://m.michaelkors.com/selma-swap-3-in-1-medium-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30S7GP2S2L?No=9&color=1164 Fascinating


Oh yes I agree. I think they just put it up on their site yesterday. Have you seen the selma swap in real life?


----------



## amethyst25

Glttglam said:


> Oh yes I agree. I think they just put it up on their site yesterday. Have you seen the selma swap in real life?



No I haven't. Just saw it on the website. But I think I like the classic design of the original Selma better.


----------



## Glttglam

amethyst25 said:


> No I haven't. Just saw it on the website. But I think I like the classic design of the original Selma better.


I agree also[emoji2]


----------



## spicestory

amethyst25 said:


> No I haven't. Just saw it on the website. But I think I like the classic design of the original Selma better.



Me too, I much prefer the classic design of the original Selma satchels.


----------



## melissatrv

amethyst25 said:


> http://m.michaelkors.com/selma-swap-3-in-1-medium-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30S7GP2S2L?No=9&color=1164 Fascinating


Oh wow, this is wrong on so many levels. I feel like this cheapens the bag and seems more like something you buy from a 3am TV commercial for just 3 easy payments of 19.99 and as a gift get free robe (just pay shipping and handling)!


----------



## iheart_purses

amethyst25 said:


> http://m.michaelkors.com/selma-swap-3-in-1-medium-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30S7GP2S2L?No=9&color=1164 Fascinating



Haha they remind me of those terrible bags they sell at Costco I think they are called Miche. The idea is you buy a plain bag and then all the snap ons so you can change colours, it's a Canadian brand and they've been around for years... perhaps MK did a little idea borrowing??


----------



## melissatrv

iheart_purses said:


> Haha they remind me of those terrible bags they sell at Costco I think they are called Miche. The idea is you buy a plain bag and then all the snap ons so you can change colours, it's a Canadian brand and they've been around for years... perhaps MK did a little idea borrowing??



Yes, that exactly is the brand I was trying to think of!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Has anyone seen Fawn IRL? Looks very up my street....Just what I need another pink toned neutral with GHW.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just spotted "Soft Pink" online as well.... 2017 is going to be another year of the pink bag I feel!


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Just spotted "Soft Pink" online as well.... 2017 is going to be another year of the pink bag I feel!



Oh, my wallet is crying. I love love love anything pink! [emoji85]


----------



## cny1941

Bright red with shw [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> Oh, my wallet is crying. I love love love anything pink! [emoji85]


I know me too! Really want to see the difference between Fawn and Soft Pink.


----------



## DiamondsForever

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3595098
> 
> View attachment 3595100
> 
> Bright red with shw [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8]


Red looks amazing with SHW!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3595098
> 
> View attachment 3595100
> 
> Bright red with shw [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8]



So pretty!! What is the color name?


----------



## Glttglam

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3595098
> 
> View attachment 3595100
> 
> Bright red with shw [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8]


Where did you find bright red with silver hardware? Just curious, I have only been able to find it in gold hardware.


----------



## cny1941

DiamondsForever said:


> Red looks amazing with SHW!





BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty!! What is the color name?





Glttglam said:


> Where did you find bright red with silver hardware? Just curious, I have only been able to find it in gold hardware.



The color name is bright red ladies. Saw it at Macy's today. The top zip tote and Selma satchel come with shw but the Mercer with ghw. The color is bright true red perfect for summer [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Glttglam

cny1941 said:


> The color name is bright red ladies. Saw it at Macy's today. The top zip tote and Selma satchel come with shw but the Mercer with ghw. The color is bright true red perfect for summer [emoji4][emoji173]️


Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> The color name is bright red ladies. Saw it at Macy's today. The top zip tote and Selma satchel come with shw but the Mercer with ghw. The color is bright true red perfect for summer [emoji4][emoji173]️



Ooo liking it! [emoji173]


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo liking it! [emoji173]



Me too [emoji173]️


----------



## Sarah03

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3595098
> 
> View attachment 3595100
> 
> Bright red with shw [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8]



That combination is perfection!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Soft Pink for anyone considering this colour.


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> Soft Pink for anyone considering this colour.


I'm very curious to know how similar this is to blush?
pS WHAT is that bag in the background it looks like two tone, soft pink with darker handles? Is that a mercer?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Here's a shot of my Blush messenger for comparison! Not sure what the other bag was tbh, sorry. I was busy pondering if i needed soft pink! that might be soft pink and fawn. I saw a few pieces in that combination which is very pretty!


----------



## iheart_purses

DiamondsForever said:


> Here's a shot of my Blush messenger for comparison! Not sure what the other bag was tbh, sorry. I was busy pondering if i needed soft pink! that might be soft pink and fawn. I saw a few pieces in that combination which is very pretty!



I have this exact one as well I am wondering how the two colours compare?


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> I have this exact one as well I am wondering how the two colours compare?


Love that you have the same bag 
I think they are a very close match.
Soft pink is maybe a touch more "pink". It's a close call. If i happen on a Jet Set Crossbody in Soft Pink I could be tempted to sell the Blush messenger.


----------



## iheart_purses

I found the bag from the background shot of the soft pink [emoji5]. Tri- colour mercer in "natural"


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> I found the bag from the background shot of the soft pink [emoji5]. Tri- colour mercer in "natural"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652772


Pretty! Love that colour combination for spring summer


----------



## Sarah03

Found this on Macy's website. It looks so pretty!


----------



## melissatrv

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3658913
> 
> Found this on Macy's website. It looks so pretty!


Pretty!  Looks like Tile Blue from a couple years ago


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3658913
> 
> Found this on Macy's website. It looks so pretty!



[emoji173] that color!


----------



## melissatrv

Here is the color combo above Soft Pink/Ecru/Fawn in Selma from Macy's website.  I love it but wish it had silver hardware.  For some reason MK likes their pinks with gold hw


----------



## Sarah03

melissatrv said:


> Here is the color combo above Soft Pink/Ecru/Fawn in Selma from Macy's website.  I love it but wish it had silver hardware.  For some reason MK likes their pinks with gold hw
> 
> View attachment 3660265



That's such a pretty & feminine bag. Love it!
Maybe the gold isn't so "in your face" IRL. I also wish he'd use silver with the pink bags. Are you listening MK? [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## all7s

melissatrv said:


> Here is the color combo above Soft Pink/Ecru/Fawn in Selma from Macy's website.  I love it but wish it had silver hardware.  For some reason MK likes their pinks with gold hw
> 
> View attachment 3660265



Gah, I love this color combo from the online photos. I look forward to someday seeing if it is as beautiful in person. Im a silver hw person too. (Or gunmetal or black!) MK does so many bags with gold. But Im glad at least sometimes there are other options than gold.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> That's such a pretty & feminine bag. Love it!
> Maybe the gold isn't so "in your face" IRL. I also wish he'd use silver with the pink bags. Are you listening MK? [emoji6][emoji6]





melissatrv said:


> Here is the color combo above Soft Pink/Ecru/Fawn in Selma from Macy's website.  I love it but wish it had silver hardware.  For some reason MK likes their pinks with gold hw
> 
> +1 I much prefer SHW. Would defo buy a small bag in soft pink if it had SHW.
> 
> View attachment 3660265


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3658913
> 
> Found this on Macy's website. It looks so pretty!





melissatrv said:


> Pretty!  Looks like Tile Blue from a couple years ago



I just picked this one up today. It's a little less bright than tile blue, which I feel makes it much more versatile. This is the first MK I've bought in over a year. Saw this color at Dillard's and had to have!!!


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> I just picked this one up today. It's a little less bright than tile blue, which I feel makes it much more versatile. This is the first MK I've bought in over a year. Saw this color at Dillard's and had to have!!!
> 
> View attachment 3667549



Love it! What a beauty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I just picked this one up today. It's a little less bright than tile blue, which I feel makes it much more versatile. This is the first MK I've bought in over a year. Saw this color at Dillard's and had to have!!!
> 
> View attachment 3667549



[emoji173]️ the color!


----------



## cny1941

MDT said:


> I just picked this one up today. It's a little less bright than tile blue, which I feel makes it much more versatile. This is the first MK I've bought in over a year. Saw this color at Dillard's and had to have!!!
> 
> View attachment 3667549



So beautiful love the color and shw [emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> I just picked this one up today. It's a little less bright than tile blue, which I feel makes it much more versatile. This is the first MK I've bought in over a year. Saw this color at Dillard's and had to have!!!
> 
> View attachment 3667549


It is pretty especially with the silver hardware


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> Love it! What a beauty.





BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]️ the color!





cny1941 said:


> So beautiful love the color and shw [emoji173]️





myluvofbags said:


> It is pretty especially with the silver hardware



Thanks everyone. I've always liked the look of the Mercer but the "bonded leather" turned me off. It seems like a decent bag, though, and I hope it holds up!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melissatrv said:


> Here is the color combo above Soft Pink/Ecru/Fawn in Selma from Macy's website.  I love it but wish it had silver hardware.  For some reason MK likes their pinks with gold hw
> 
> View attachment 3660265



soo pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> I just picked this one up today. It's a little less bright than tile blue, which I feel makes it much more versatile. This is the first MK I've bought in over a year. Saw this color at Dillard's and had to have!!!
> 
> View attachment 3667549



Oh gorgeous color!


----------



## cdtracing

MDT said:


> I just picked this one up today. It's a little less bright than tile blue, which I feel makes it much more versatile. This is the first MK I've bought in over a year. Saw this color at Dillard's and had to have!!!
> 
> View attachment 3667549



Such a beautiful color!!!  Love the muted tone!!


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> Thanks everyone. I've always liked the look of the Mercer but the "bonded leather" turned me off. It seems like a decent bag, though, and I hope it holds up!


Me too, I keep thinking of the purplish one.


----------



## SEWDimples

MDT said:


> I just picked this one up today. It's a little less bright than tile blue, which I feel makes it much more versatile. This is the first MK I've bought in over a year. Saw this color at Dillard's and had to have!!!
> 
> View attachment 3667549


I love the color and silver hardware.


----------



## amethyst25

The new Fawn color is perfection, like a mix of dusty rose and oyster. [emoji173]️


----------



## melissatrv

I like this new Selma in Ballet.   Also comes in Black and Optic White! On Macys.com


----------



## Glttglam

melissatrv said:


> I like this new Selma in Ballet.   Also comes in Black and Optic White! On Macys.com
> 
> View attachment 3695179


I completely agree with you. I love it


----------



## Hellohappylife

Has anyone seen the Fawn color in person? I really wanna add an Ava to my collection.  Lord & Taylor has one for $133 right now that I'm thinking about getting.


----------



## Quartzite

Hellohappylife said:


> Has anyone seen the Fawn color in person? I really wanna add an Ava to my collection.  Lord & Taylor has one for $133 right now that I'm thinking about getting.


I haven't, but I've been checking out pictures (like the one in the Show us your MK bags thread and eBay), and it seems like it photographs the same way as the colour Blush. It seems to be very similar to Blush, but perhaps more brown (like the Oyster colour) than pink? But still with a bit of warm pink? It looks absolutely gorgeous and I'm having such a time sitting on my hands over this colour! I'm one of the Blush fanatics, so Fawn is perfection to me  If you're into that shade, go for it! I don't regret my Blush addiction at all, especially since MK never released Blush again after that. If it makes your heart sing, don't let it get away


----------



## DanielaKB

Hellohappylife said:


> Has anyone seen the Fawn color in person? I really wanna add an Ava to my collection.  Lord & Taylor has one for $133 right now that I'm thinking about getting.


I absolutely love Fawn ! It's gorgeous. It reminds me of dusty rose just lighter. It's darker than oyster. I have the Mercer duffel in Oyster and then saw it in Fawn and wished I could switch them out haha


----------



## Alliekatt29

How long has fawn been out?  There are very few bags in this color on MK.com.  I found the Hamilton Traveler on Dillards.com but would prefer to buy direct from MK.  I also saw the Fulton Moc on MK.com but they only had one size in stock.


----------



## Hellohappylife

Just got the Small Ava in the color "Fawn" I purchased it from Macy's website so I had no idea what The color would look like since it's a fairly new color & couldn't find any picture online but it looks just like Dusty Rose to me.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Just saw these on Macy's.com - is mink a new color?  Looks similar to fawn.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Hellohappylife said:


> Just got the Small Ava in the color "Fawn" I purchased it from Macy's website so I had no idea what The color would look like since it's a fairly new color & couldn't find any picture online but it looks just like Dusty Rose to me.


I love this color!  I am thinking of getting either the Hamilton Traveler or the Jet Set Top-Zip tote in fawn.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hellohappylife said:


> Just got the Small Ava in the color "Fawn" I purchased it from Macy's website so I had no idea what The color would look like since it's a fairly new color & couldn't find any picture online but it looks just like Dusty Rose to me.


I want to pick up this style, it looks great. I can't find any colors I like on sale though. Yours is a beauty


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors Bridgette as a present in electric blue. I'm not sure if it still counts as a new color but it is one color I have been wanting for a while


----------



## melissatrv

I have always found the summer bags to go on sale quicker than other seasons.  If you are looking for a sale, you may want to hold out


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melissatrv said:


> Here is the color combo above Soft Pink/Ecru/Fawn in Selma from Macy's website.  I love it but wish it had silver hardware.  For some reason MK likes their pinks with gold hw
> 
> View attachment 3660265


I need this bag in my life


----------



## melissatrv

So excited for fall colors, my faves!!  Look at this new Mulberry color, cannot wait to see IRL.  They have it in a variety of styles at Macys.   Hoping it is different than Claret. Wish it had silver hardware!


----------



## melissatrv

This color is called Damson.  LOVE this color.  Though think it would look amazing with a very dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## melissatrv

Olive color in variety of styles also


----------



## melissatrv

I personally don't like this one, but it is a newer pattern for Selma using the MK Logo in the background
Selma Studded Logo Satchel


----------



## melissatrv

Selma Embossed Damson and Black


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> Olive color in variety of styles also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783834



Love this one!!! The olive color is stunning....


----------



## melissatrv

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this one!!! The olive color is stunning....


Yes and I think it is so rich looking with the pebbled leather. This is a color that I do like with gold hardware


----------



## BeachBagGal

melissatrv said:


> This color is called Damson.  LOVE this color.  Though think it would look amazing with a very dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> View attachment 3783833



Love this color! Wondering if this color looks the same irl.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melissatrv said:


> Olive color in variety of styles also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783834



Gorgeous! What is the name of this style?


----------



## melissatrv

Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous! What is the name of this style?



It is the Brooklyn Large Leather Tote!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

The new Hamilton. Didn't have time to find the name of the color. They had Dillon in the same colorscheme.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous! What is the name of this style?



Hey Pink!!! How are you??


----------



## melissatrv

Norwegian Girl said:


> The new Hamilton. Didn't have time to find the name of the color. They had Dillon in the same colorscheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784304


I think it might be Cranberry.  I saw a Selma today in Cranberry with gold hardware with a matching Pom


----------



## melissatrv

melissatrv said:


> I think it might be Cranberry.  I saw a Selma today in Cranberry with gold hardware with a matching Pom


Actually scratch that.  Here is a pic of the cranberry, it is more red and less pink IRL.


----------



## Fun123

What do people think of all the leopard print? My local store just received a huge shipment of classic styles in new colours. Mainly Damson, Mulberry, Cranberry and rest is signature print + leopard print. I'm liking the purples and reds but the leopard is a bit too tacky for my taste.

There is a Selma with leopard print on front and back and gold patent snakeskin on the sides and ughhhh... let it speak for itself:


----------



## Alliekatt29

Fun123 said:


> What do people think of all the leopard print? My local store just received a huge shipment of classic styles in new colours. Mainly Damson, Mulberry, Cranberry and rest is signature print + leopard print. I'm liking the purples and reds but the leopard is a bit too tacky for my taste.
> 
> There is a Selma with leopard print on front and back and gold patent snakeskin on the sides and ughhhh... let it speak for itself:


I don't like this or anything with leopard print.  But I could some liking it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Fun123 said:


> What do people think of all the leopard print? My local store just received a huge shipment of classic styles in new colours. Mainly Damson, Mulberry, Cranberry and rest is signature print + leopard print. I'm liking the purples and reds but the leopard is a bit too tacky for my taste.
> 
> There is a Selma with leopard print on front and back and gold patent snakeskin on the sides and ughhhh... let it speak for itself:


Oh my ....not if it was the last MK puse/bag/satchel/tote in the world. Sorry, but this bag is ugly IMO. Over the top, a bit tacky and after this season probably tucked away in some dark place til the next 90's trends become popular. I don't like metallics either, but the snakepattern would look good in black or grey?.


----------



## megcurry

Fun123 said:


> What do people think of all the leopard print? My local store just received a huge shipment of classic styles in new colours. Mainly Damson, Mulberry, Cranberry and rest is signature print + leopard print. I'm liking the purples and reds but the leopard is a bit too tacky for my taste.
> 
> There is a Selma with leopard print on front and back and gold patent snakeskin on the sides and ughhhh... let it speak for itself:



This seems like too many trends all rolled into one!  I like some snakeskins but not metallic ones. I like metallics that are plain. I like leopard but not as calf hair or leather so much, it is more palatable in textiles.  Patent I don't like as much. But put all these together and you get a mess!


----------



## melissatrv

That is the tackiest bag I have ever seen!   If I saw it and didn't know it was MK, I would think it was fake.  Would look better with just black leather or even the mulberry leather



Fun123 said:


> What do people think of all the leopard print? My local store just received a huge shipment of classic styles in new colours. Mainly Damson, Mulberry, Cranberry and rest is signature print + leopard print. I'm liking the purples and reds but the leopard is a bit too tacky for my taste.
> 
> There is a Selma with leopard print on front and back and gold patent snakeskin on the sides and ughhhh... let it speak for itself:


----------



## MDT

Fun123 said:


> What do people think of all the leopard print? My local store just received a huge shipment of classic styles in new colours. Mainly Damson, Mulberry, Cranberry and rest is signature print + leopard print. I'm liking the purples and reds but the leopard is a bit too tacky for my taste.
> 
> There is a Selma with leopard print on front and back and gold patent snakeskin on the sides and ughhhh... let it speak for itself:



OMG, that is TOO MUCH! I saw an all gold embossed snake Mercer in the window at the MK boutique here and thought at first that it was olive in the store's light. Then when I looked closer, noticed it was gold - that shiny gold is too much on its own, let alone the leopard calf hair! UGH!


----------



## MDT

Norwegian Girl said:


> The new Hamilton. Didn't have time to find the name of the color. They had Dillon in the same colorscheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784304



Is this bright red, perhaps? I think I saw the bright red/gold combo available online. I really like this new Hamilton bag and that red is to die for with the gold!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MDT said:


> Is this bright red, perhaps? I think I saw the bright red/gold combo available online. I really like this new Hamilton bag and that red is to die for with the gold!


I agree. I'm not a big fan of red, but this color is beatiful. I've seen it on a selma recently, very nice!


----------



## Bcabo

Does anyone happen to know if Iris, with SHW, is a new color for fall?  I'm seeing some Mercer bags on the MK website in this color.  Also some SLG's.  But can't find Iris on any department store sites.  I'm hoping its new, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Fun123

Bcabo said:


> Does anyone happen to know if Iris, with SHW, is a new color for fall?  I'm seeing some Mercer bags on the MK website in this color.  Also some SLG's.  But can't find Iris on any department store sites.  I'm hoping its new, I absolutely love it.



It seems new, yeah. So far I've only seen it on a Mercer crossbody, there's one in damson/iris on the UK website. My store has no iris items in it though, only damson (and other new colours that aren't purple, like cranberry and mulberry).

Edit: Oh, there is an all-Iris Mercer crossbody too. Here's a link: https://www.michaelkors.co.uk/mercer-leather-crossbody/_/R-30F6SM9M2L?color=0560


----------



## Bcabo

Fun123 said:


> It seems new, yeah. So far I've only seen it on a Mercer crossbody, there's one in damson/iris on the UK website. My store has no iris items in it though, only damson (and other new colours that aren't purple, like cranberry and mulberry).
> 
> Edit: Oh, there is an all-Iris Mercer crossbody too. Here's a link: https://www.michaelkors.co.uk/mercer-leather-crossbody/_/R-30F6SM9M2L?color=0560


Thank you!  I hope it's new, I would love to get a bag in this color.


----------



## Fun123

Bcabo said:


> Thank you!  I hope it's new, I would love to get a bag in this color.



Definitely looks new. I just found a large Mercer tote in all-Iris, and a bunch of new dresses in Iris on the UK website too. It's a lovely colour! Damson is nice but it's too similar to last season's Plum. Iris is much more blue and saturated.

On another note, I just peeped these on the UK website. City-inspired Selmas! 

Tokyo:






New York:






London:






Global:






What do you guys think? They're not bad. I'm normally a fan of quirky bags. BUT they still don't beat the Rocket Selma of this past winter for me. I am still forever bitter I missed out on it, I cannot find one anywhere to buy.


----------



## MDT

It must be new for fall because I keep seeing more and more of it. However, it was originally released a few years ago. It's a gorgeous, rich true purple.


----------



## Bcabo

Thanks for the replies, I will keep my eyes open. 
MDT, I do remember seeing it before, now that you mention it.  Hopefully they expand the styles it is available in.


----------



## spicestory

Norwegian Girl said:


> The new Hamilton. Didn't have time to find the name of the color. They had Dillon in the same colorscheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784304



@Norwegian Girl  - Thanks for the photos of the color in real life - the color looks lovely!


----------



## spicestory

Fun123 said:


> Damson is nice but it's too similar to last season's Plum. Iris is much more blue and saturated.



@Fun123 - Thanks for the heads-up on the color differences between Iris, Damson and Plum.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

spicestory said:


> @Norwegian Girl  - Thanks for the photos of the color in real life - the color looks lovely!


You're very welcome! Beautiful color!


----------



## iheart_purses

Fun123 said:


> Definitely looks new. I just found a large Mercer tote in all-Iris, and a bunch of new dresses in Iris on the UK website too. It's a lovely colour! Damson is nice but it's too similar to last season's Plum. Iris is much more blue and saturated.
> 
> On another note, I just peeped these on the UK website. City-inspired Selmas!
> 
> Tokyo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? They're not bad. I'm normally a fan of quirky bags. BUT they still don't beat the Rocket Selma of this past winter for me. I am still forever bitter I missed out on it, I cannot find one anywhere to buy.



Honestly, not a fan. I just don't like bags with things on them. Too much going on, not classic looking.


----------



## Bcabo

Went into Macy's and an MK store today and asked about Iris. (Yes, I'm a bit obsessed with purple.). The Macy's SA said Iris is a new color for fall, and she expects Macy's to have Iris pieces in around November.  The MK store had some Iris Mercer bags, the color is beautiful and exactly what I wanted it to be, a deep true purple.  I am hoping for a shoulder bag, though.   The SA suggested checking back in early September, said their next collection will arrive around then.


----------



## spicestory

Bcabo said:


> Went into Macy's and an MK store today and asked about Iris. (Yes, I'm a bit obsessed with purple.). The Macy's SA said Iris is a new color for fall, and she expects Macy's to have Iris pieces in around November.  The MK store [...] The SA suggested checking back in early September, said their next collection will arrive around then.



@Bcabo - Thanks for the heads-up regarding the upcoming arrival of the fall collection and the color Iris!


----------



## Bcabo

Some cute new styles on Macy's.com today!   Including a jet set Tote in Iris with grommets!   Now to just wait for a sale, lol.


----------



## tlo

melissatrv said:


> Olive color in variety of styles also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783834



I love this bag and the color.  Also loving the brooklyn hobo


----------



## Elizabeth247

Fun123 said:


> Definitely looks new. I just found a large Mercer tote in all-Iris, and a bunch of new dresses in Iris on the UK website too. It's a lovely colour! Damson is nice but it's too similar to last season's Plum. Iris is much more blue and saturated.
> 
> On another note, I just peeped these on the UK website. City-inspired Selmas!
> 
> Tokyo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? They're not bad. I'm normally a fan of quirky bags. BUT they still don't beat the Rocket Selma of this past winter for me. I am still forever bitter I missed out on it, I cannot find one anywhere to buy.


I think these are so cute! I love the Empire State Building one!


----------



## Alina.B

Hello, girls 

I want to buy a *Michael Kors Mercer Large Pebbled Leather Dome Satchel*, but I'd like to read some opinions about its quality first. My last MK acquisition (a gift for my mum), a _Julia large satchel_, was a let down, it started to wear off on the corners just after 2-3 months of use, so.. in order to avoid another disappointment, I need some opinions/reviews from someone who owns the Mercer satchel since months ago.
I'm new here, and I don't seem able to find anything about the bag on this forum (I used the search tool) . If there's someone who can give me details about the bag I want to buy, it will be very much appreciated. You can send me a private message if this is not the right thread for such discussions.

Thank you


----------



## melissatrv

Bcabo said:


> Some cute new styles on Macy's.com today!   Including a jet set Tote in Iris with grommets!   Now to just wait for a sale, lol.


Macys VIP sale starts the 17th but you can reserve now.  Not sure if MK is included.  It always used to be but I know things are changing .   The Iris looks a bit like Grape to me.  I am going to compare it to my Grape Selma.   I am interested in this bag though.   I bet it is heavy as heck


----------



## melissatrv

Actually I know it is not a bag but I really like this coat....without the belt.  I am a purple lover too!  




I like this coat too but I wish it was longer,  I tried it on at Belk and it looked short on me even though I am only 5'3".


----------



## myluvofbags

melissatrv said:


> Actually I know it is not a bag but I really like this coat....without the belt.  I am a purple lover too!
> 
> View attachment 3823867
> 
> 
> I like this coat too but I wish it was longer,  I tried it on at Belk and it looked short on me even though I am only 5'3".
> 
> View attachment 3823868


Color is amazing! Another purple lover here, that bag in the first pic...gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

melissatrv said:


> Macys VIP sale starts the 17th but you can reserve now.  Not sure if MK is included.  It always used to be but I know things are changing .   The Iris looks a bit like Grape to me.  I am going to compare it to my Grape Selma.   I am interested in this bag though.   I bet it is heavy as heck
> 
> View attachment 3823866



I just bought this from the MK website- everything is 25% off!
I actually have this bag in the larger size and it really is not too bad in the weight department. It's super comfortable to carry by the handles or long straps. I've had it for just under a year & it has quickly become a favorite of mine.


----------



## Bcabo

About how often does MK release new collections?


----------



## Sarah03

I received my Brooklyn in Iris today and thought I'd share some pics. The color is absolutely stunning- it's the purple I've been waiting for! Sadly, I'm just not loving the style. I have this bag in the larger version & it is not as pretty when cinched in like the larger version. The small version lacks the grommets on the Satchel handles. Sigh. I will return it and hope another purple beauty comes along. Anyway, here are a few pics!





Sorry for the mess! This is the first "reveal" from my soon to be purse room [emoji6]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I received my Brooklyn in Iris today and thought I'd share some pics. The color is absolutely stunning- it's the purple I've been waiting for! Sadly, I'm just not loving the style. I have this bag in the larger version & it is not as pretty when cinched in like the larger version. The small version lacks the grommets on the Satchel handles. Sigh. I will return it and hope another purple beauty comes along. Anyway, here are a few pics!
> View attachment 3832884
> View attachment 3832885
> View attachment 3832887
> View attachment 3832888
> 
> Sorry for the mess! This is the first "reveal" from my soon to be purse room [emoji6]



Wow that color!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

The color is glorious!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow that color!!!! [emoji173]️





cdtracing said:


> The color is glorious!!!!



Right?! If it came in the large Brooklyn I'd be all over it!!


----------



## melissatrv

I just got this bag in the same color and prefer smaller so it works for me.   It is a bit heavy when full, I have to say....I haven't carried it out yet, but pretty sure I am keeping it.  It is so beautiful.  I think I like it better uncinched


----------



## Fun123

Sarah03 said:


> I received my Brooklyn in Iris today..



Lovely, I have only seen the large size! If it's an Iris bag you're after that's soft, have you considered Sadie?

https://www.michaelkors.co.uk/sadie-leather-satchel/_/R-30F7SAES3L?color=0560


----------



## RaeLyn90

melbo said:


> Siigh totally digging the Miranda's &#9786;




Pretty sure I started drooling over it when I saw it..☠


----------



## melissatrv

I saw this bag at the MK store, the Sadie Satchel in Iris.  This bag is pretty too and the leather is smooth and "pettable".   If I did not get the Brooklyn, I would have bought this


----------



## Glttglam

Just saw this new Michael Kors bag online. It is called the Bristol floral applique leather crossbody. It comes in this color combo. Also, it comes in red and soft pink. It is in pebble leather.


----------



## Glttglam

More pictures of the same bag


----------



## Glttglam

Also, just found this new size of the Brooklyn. It is the small Brooklyn leather tote. I think it is in a new color also called tangerine.


----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> More pictures of the same bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923435
> View attachment 3923436
> View attachment 3923437


These are super cute.


----------



## Glttglam

myluvofbags said:


> These are super cute.


I thought so too[emoji2]


----------



## melissatrv

I like the floral applique.   Everyone seems to be doing this now.  Though I personally like it, MK is late to the party.  IMO the bags on the MK site are in blah variations of the pastel and taupe colors and same old recycled styles.   They really need to do something new to shake things up. The Hamilton was an old style that maybe had run its course, but that redo of the Hamilton is horrific, the silhouette of the bag looks like a Pokemon character!  Sorry for the rant, I was just on the MK site earlier today hoping to be pleasantly surprised and just disappointed that I wasn't.


----------



## all7s

melissatrv said:


> I like the floral applique.   Everyone seems to be doing this now.  Though I personally like it, MK is late to the party.



MK wasn't the first to do floral applique, but they have been doing it for well over a year. This is at least MK's third version of three dimensional leather floral applique in a wide range of colors. I adored the art deco sharp edged petals of early winter 2017.  (I still want a floral grommet keychain matching that design).The spring 2017 overlapping petals was a little too girlish for me. These new button cutouts are refreshing in their simplicity.

My favorite dimensional floral applique was fall 2016's floral burst sequined flowers. I was afraid I wouldnt be responsible enough to keep it in a dust bag and dreaded all the dust the petals would probably collect. So i didnt get that style. I loved the summer 2017 patchwork suede flowers and how they were sewn flush rather than have any dimensionality and ended up with that as my floral bag. So happy!

MK also had minimalistic applique floral styles this past year with flowers represented by gold studs or clear crystals. In addition to the patchwork suede, there was a couple more sewn flat styles: a denim flower style and a silver stud outlining contrasting leather style.

That's nine distinct floral applique styles that I recall. They also had a perforated floral and a couple printed floral designs in the last year and a half.

I really like floral items. It's been a fun time for handbags and clothing!


----------

